# Three word sentence



## Sparky

*So what now.. 

W*


----------



## Rosemarie

Wait and see


----------



## JustBonee

*Enjoy the ride.

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Easy to say


----------



## Sparky

*Yikes, we're off.. 

F*


----------



## Rosemarie

Fasten your seatbelts


----------



## tinytn

*Where we going?

G*


----------



## Sparky

*Going to Mars  

S*


----------



## Gemma

*Sparky's the captain! 

N*


----------



## tinytn

*No Martians there?  

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Evicted by Earthlings


----------



## Gemma

*Sad, they're gone.

E*


----------



## Citygirl

*Exit this door!

R*


----------



## tinytn

*Road looks rocky! *


----------



## Rosemarie

You need boots


----------



## Kadee

Shouldn’t need boots 
S


----------



## Sparky

*Skates might work

K*


----------



## tinytn

*Kangaroos ride maybe?*
E


----------



## Gemma

*Eager to go

O*


----------



## toffee

on second thoughts
P


----------



## Gemma

*Sure about that?

T*


----------



## Sparky

*There's some doubt 

T*


----------



## Gemma

*Tinytn will agree 

E*


----------



## tinytn

*Everything i'm  agree!! 

E*


----------



## Gemma

*Ever Disagree, woman? 

N*


----------



## tinytn

*Disagree? No  Never! 

R*


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

Really agreeable person.

N


----------



## tinytn

*Thank you Grumpy 

Y*


----------



## Gemma

*You celebrating today?

Y*


----------



## JustBonee

Yes, for sure.

E


----------



## JFBev

Everyone's here now.

W


----------



## tinytn

*Wait for Sparky!

Y*


----------



## Gemma

*You're waiting forever

R*


----------



## tinytn

*Really? Celebrate now?

W*


----------



## Sparky

*Where's the sausages *

*S*


----------



## tinytn

*Sausages? what kind?

S*


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

Whole hog sausage.


----------



## Kadee

Don’t like garlic 
C


----------



## tinytn

*Coffee flavored Sausage?

E*


----------



## Kadee

Eight on order 
R


----------



## Citygirl

*Return it now.

W*


----------



## Kadee

We’ll loose deposit 
T


----------



## Citygirl

Test it quick!

K


----------



## Sparky

*Keep on checking *

*G*


----------



## tinytn

*Get the Thermometer!*


----------



## JustBonee

Raise the roof.

F


----------



## Sparky

Find the treasure 

E


----------



## tinytn

*East or West ? 

T*


----------



## Rosemarie

Through the middle


----------



## Sparky

End's worth checking 

G


----------



## tinytn

*Go other way! 

W*


----------



## Kadee

Wait for instructions 
S


----------



## tinytn

*Staying calm now..

W*


----------



## Citygirl

*Wait for me!

E*


----------



## Sparky

Escape through window 

W


----------



## tinytn

*Wider window needed! 

D*


----------



## Kadee

Devise different plan 
N


----------



## Citygirl

*No not now!

W*


----------



## tinytn

*Why not now?

W*


----------



## Citygirl

*Wait a minute!

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## Meringue

We must leave


----------



## Rosemarie

Exit that way


----------



## Sparky

Yes,.. or no


----------



## tinytn

*Yes, to no*

O


----------



## Gemma

*Only yes works

S*


----------



## Rosemarie

Suit yourself, then


----------



## JustBonee

Naps are good.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't sleep yet.. 

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Try it again!

N*


----------



## JFBev

Nah, maybe later...


----------



## Gemma

Ready for fun

N


----------



## tinytn

Now's the Time!  

E


----------



## Meringue

Away we go


----------



## Citygirl

*Over The Hill

L*


----------



## tinytn

Look!!!! Over there!!!

E


----------



## Gemma

Eek! A mouse!

E


----------



## Sparky

Expect there's seven

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Now that's odd!


----------



## tinytn

Dan had cheesecake !

E


----------



## Kadee

Enlighten me more 
E


----------



## tinytn

Enjoying your humor 

R


----------



## JustBonee

Rev it up!

P


----------



## Kathy5853

Pump your brakes!


----------



## Sparky

Sounds like fun

N


----------



## Gemma

New team rules

S


----------



## tinytn

Starting right now!

W


----------



## Gemma

Wax the floor

R


----------



## tinytn

*Run to Town*

N


----------



## Kathy5853

Next in line!

E


----------



## JustBonee

Evening is coming

G


----------



## Kathy5853

Give it back!

K


----------



## Kadee

Knapsack is packed 
D


----------



## tinytn

Don't leave yet ! 

T


----------



## Kathy5853

Take your time.

E


----------



## Kadee

Everyone’s getting anxious 
S


----------



## Kathy5853

Shut your mouth (Willis)

H


----------



## tinytn

Hey , be nice..


----------



## Citygirl

Even at that!

T


----------



## tinytn

Take deep breath

H


----------



## Kathy5853

Hop on board.

D


----------



## Citygirl

Down the Hatch!


----------



## JFBev

Heard strange noise...

E


----------



## Sparky

Erie sounds again 

N


----------



## Meringue

Not our problem

M


----------



## tinytn

Maybe its Eric?


----------



## Kadee

Could it be ?
E


----------



## tinytn

*Eric is yodeling ? 

G*


----------



## Repondering

*Gathering his wits.

S*


----------



## Citygirl

So Be It!

T


----------



## Kadee

Taking his time 
E


----------



## Sparky

Eric is watching  

G


----------



## tinytn

Getting an eyeful 

L


----------



## Gemma

Look at him!

M


----------



## Citygirl

More to come!

E


----------



## JFBev

Who's  Eric, anyhow?

W


----------



## Kathy5853

Who cares, right!

T


----------



## Repondering

*Tell Eric that....

T*


----------



## Kathy5853

That’ll be awkward 

D


----------



## tinytn

That he's Fired!

D


----------



## Kadee

Don’t need him 
M


----------



## Kathy5853

Move on, Eric

C


----------



## Citygirl

*Carry on then!

N*


----------



## tinytn

Now whats next ?


----------



## Sparky

Time to think 

K


----------



## Repondering

*Keep it creative.

E*


----------



## tortiecat

Every penny counts.

S


----------



## Pinky

Silver counts more

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone wants gold 

D


----------



## Repondering

*Diamonds are charming.

G*


----------



## tinytn

Gold is glamorous 

S


----------



## Pinky

Silver does tarnish

H


----------



## Sparky

Have any polish? 

H


----------



## Gemma

How about wax?

X


----------



## tinytn

Xerox the waxing

G


----------



## JustBonee

Give it time.

E


----------



## Meringue

Every little helps

S


----------



## tinytn

Saving our money

T


----------



## Gemma

You'll loan some?

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone who needs

F


----------



## JustBonee

Save the day.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yes and No 

O


----------



## Gemma

Offer some cash

H


----------



## tinytn

Have to wait

T


----------



## Repondering

Time is precious 

S


----------



## tinytn

Soon be dark

K


----------



## Sparky

Keep lamp burning

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Go over there.

E*


----------



## tinytn

eek! Im scared! 

D


----------



## Repondering

*Dark isn't bad.

D*


----------



## Meringue

Dawn will arise

E


----------



## Sparky

Elves will awaken 

N


----------



## tinytn

Nymphs are playing 

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Get it now.

W*


----------



## JustBonee

While you can ...

N


----------



## tinytn

Now's the time ! 

E


----------



## Repondering

Everyone get set!

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Take it over!

R*


----------



## Sparky

Right now perhaps 

S


----------



## Meringue

Ready, steady, go


----------



## JFBev

Or maybe not...

T


----------



## tinytn

Too many decisions ! 

S


----------



## Meringue

Let's toss a coin


----------



## tinytn

A Very good Idea!


----------



## JustBonee

All in favor.

R


----------



## Sparky

Remember what happened  

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Did You Go?

O*


----------



## Gemma

Oh, I forgot.

T


----------



## Citygirl

*To The Store.

E*


----------



## tinytn

Everyone is waiting!!


----------



## Gemma

Going right now!

W


----------



## Sparky

What about whatsit 

T


----------



## tinytn

Tom is Whatsit ?

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Take me home!

E*


----------



## tinytn

Enjoyed your company ! 

Y


----------



## applecruncher

Y'all come back 

K


----------



## Sparky

Keep lights on 

N


----------



## JustBonee

Not at night.

T


----------



## Citygirl

That stays here!

E


----------



## Sparky

Expect something odd

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Drive too slow!

W*


----------



## Kadee

Wave to police 
E


----------



## Sassycakes

Everyone needs rest

T


----------



## Millyd

Take a nap
P


----------



## tinytn

Pillow is hard! 

D


----------



## Repondering

*Down pillows aren't!

T*


----------



## Kadee

Try mine then 
N


----------



## tinytn

Nice to offer 

R


----------



## Gemma

Rest well tinytn

N


----------



## JustBonee

Never on Sunday.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yesterday was OK

K


----------



## Citygirl

*Keep door shut!

T*


----------



## Millyd

Turn the key 
Y


----------



## tinytn

Your locked in !


----------



## Kadee

No! Please help


----------



## tinytn

Help coming soon!


----------



## Kadee

Need the toilet


----------



## tinytn

Got any Depends??


----------



## Kadee

Seen them somewhere


----------



## tinytn

Just keep looking!


----------



## Citygirl

*Get Back Here!

E*


----------



## tinytn

Everyone be quiet ! 

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Tell me now!

W*


----------



## tinytn

Wait a minute...

E


----------



## Sparky

Everything's going cheap 

P


----------



## Gemma

Pay The Auctioneer 

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Remind me later!

R*


----------



## tinytn

*Remind me too !

O*


----------



## Gemma

Okay you two!

O


----------



## tinytn

Oh, hello there!!

E


----------



## Sparky

Everything seems normal 

L


----------



## Citygirl

*Let that alone.

E*


----------



## tinytn

Eating time everyone!!

E


----------



## Gemma

Eggs and bacon?

N


----------



## JustBonee

None of above.

E


----------



## Sparky

Escargot not wanted 

D


----------



## Gemma

Drink more wine

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Even this out!

F*


----------



## Gemma

Tonya said, no

O


----------



## tinytn

Oh? now what? 

T


----------



## JustBonee

Tell the truth.

H


----------



## Citygirl

*Have to go!

O*


----------



## Sassycakes

Over and Out

P


----------



## JustBonee

Place the bet!

T


----------



## Sparky

Try loaded dice 

E


----------



## tinytn

Eat your spinach 

H


----------



## JustBonee

Hold the kale.

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Eat your veggies!

S*


----------



## JustBonee

Save the day.

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You carry this.

S*


----------



## tinytn

Sorry, too Heavy

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yet another problem 

M


----------



## JustBonee

Make it work.

K


----------



## Repondering

*Kick start it.

T*


----------



## JustBonee

Take your time.

E


----------



## Sassycakes

Easy does it.

T


----------



## Sparky

Take a break 

K


----------



## Raven

Keep a journal.

L


----------



## tinytn

Lots to do !

O


----------



## Kadee

Order a pizza 
A


----------



## Gemma

Any more pepperoni 

I


----------



## Repondering

In your dreams

S


----------



## Gemma

Sleep well then

N


----------



## tinytn

Sausage maybe good..

D


----------



## Gemma

Dipped in Ketchup?

P


----------



## tinytn

*Pick your Favorite

E*


----------



## Kadee

Eggs on toast
T


----------



## Sassycakes

Tea and Toast

U


----------



## Sparky

T

Treacle or Jam 

M


----------



## Citygirl

*Make it up!

P*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Park your carcass.

S*


----------



## Citygirl

*Sit down here!

E*


----------



## tinytn

*Eat your soup! *

F


----------



## Sparky

_P_

Pea or Ham 

M


----------



## tinytn

Moose meat maybe..

E


----------



## Sparky

Eels are here

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Enter other door!

R*


----------



## tinytn

Rear door's locked !

D


----------



## JustBonee

Drop the keys.

S


----------



## tinytn

Stick em' up!!

P


----------



## Sparky

Put 'em back 

K


----------



## tinytn

Keep the keys !

S


----------



## Citygirl

Say that again!

N


----------



## JustBonee

Never on Sunday.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yesterday was better 

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Rest A While!

E*


----------



## Gemma

Eating dinner first

T


----------



## tinytn

Taking a nap 

P


----------



## Gemma

Pleeze...not yet! 

T


----------



## tinytn

*Tea time now   

W*


----------



## Sparky

With or Without? 

T


----------



## tinytn

Tsp.  sugar Please 

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Enter other door!

R*


----------



## JustBonee

Rear door locked.

D


----------



## tinytn

Doorbell working now?


----------



## Repondering

Works only sometimes.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Save some time

E


----------



## Gemma

Etch some glass

S


----------



## tinytn

Sing a song ♫

G


----------



## Gemma

Go Gangnam Style

E


----------



## Sparky

Exit stage left

T


----------



## tinytn

*Then go right*

T


----------



## Citygirl

*That is okay!

Y*


----------



## tinytn

Your so Sweet!! 

T


----------



## Gemma

Thank you, tinytn! 

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Neither of us.

S*


----------



## tinytn

*Sing many songs ♫*

S


----------



## Sparky

Sing something simple

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Enter other door!

R*


----------



## tinytn

Ring the bell 

L


----------



## Citygirl

*Let it ring!

G*


----------



## JustBonee

Go to sleep.

P


----------



## Citygirl

*Put that away!

Y*


----------



## Sparky

Yodelers don't mind

D


----------



## tinytn

Did you ask?

K


----------



## JustBonee

Keep your gift.

T


----------



## tinytn

Thank you dear.

R


----------



## Sparky

Remove the wrapper

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Remind me later!

R*


----------



## tinytn

Read the card !

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Dish this out!

T*


----------



## Gemma

Take to neighbor

R


----------



## tinytn

Right, good idea!

A


----------



## Gemma

Are you coming?

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Go on home!

E*


----------



## Gemma

Early trip then

N


----------



## Sparky

Need to go.. 

O


----------



## JustBonee

Over and out.

T


----------



## tinytn

The Back Door


----------



## Citygirl

*Rent it out!

T*


----------



## Gemma

Tent isn't available

E


----------



## Sassycakes

Even on Amazon ?

N


----------



## JustBonee

Name your price.

E


----------



## Sparky

Eight Times Ten 

N


----------



## Gemma

Not eighty bucks! 

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Sit a minute!

E*


----------



## JustBonee

Enjoy the scenery.

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You come back!

K*


----------



## peramangkelder

Kick some butt

T


----------



## Sparky

That seems fair

R


----------



## Gemma

Ready To Rumble

E


----------



## Repondering

Except on Sundays 

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Send this back!

K*


----------



## JustBonee

Keep off ladders.

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Stand up tall!

L*


----------



## Sparky

Like a Giraffe 

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Exit this way!

Y*


----------



## Gemma

Yell for help

P


----------



## Kadee

Phone is locked 
D


----------



## tinytn

Dial a number

R


----------



## Sassycakes

Remember and call

L


----------



## Gemma

Like to reminisce 

E


----------



## Sparky

Elephants remember that

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Take This Back

K*


----------



## JustBonee

Keep it safe.

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone's on guard

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Did you try?

Y*


----------



## Sparky

Yes, last year

R


----------



## tinytn

Remember it,  vaguely.

Y


----------



## JustBonee

You can win.

N


----------



## Sparky

Not sure now 

W


----------



## Citygirl

*When's it over?

R*


----------



## JustBonee

Roll the video.

O


----------



## Sparky

Over and Over 

R


----------



## tinytn

Read my Lips !

S


----------



## Kadee

Sketch a map 
P


----------



## Sassycakes

Paint or Crayon 

N


----------



## Citygirl

Not at all!

L


----------



## Kadee

Lodge a complaint
T


----------



## Gemma

Talk to manager

R


----------



## tinytn

Read my lips!

S


----------



## Gemma

Say something slow

W


----------



## tinytn

W i l l ....  t h i s ....  d o ?

O


----------



## Gemma

Okay, why not!

T


----------



## Sparky

That's too slow

W


----------



## tinytn

Wait for it !

T


----------



## Sparky

Time's a wasting 

G


----------



## tinytn

Git er done!

E


----------



## Rosemarie

End this nonsense.

E


----------



## Sparky

End coming soon 

N


----------



## tinytn

No not yet! 

T


----------



## tortiecat

*Time will tell
L*


----------



## Gemma

Loose the watch

H


----------



## Citygirl

*Have to go!

O*


----------



## Repondering

*Off with you!

U*


----------



## Gemma

Understanding the message

E


----------



## JustBonee

Enjoy your day.

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You be careful!

L*


----------



## Sparky

Look before leaping 

G


----------



## Meringue

Go right ahead


D


----------



## tinytn

Down she goes!!!!  

S


----------



## JustBonee

Sing a song.

G


----------



## Sparky

Get the music 

C


----------



## Citygirl

*Cut it up!

P*


----------



## tinytn

*Pick up pieces

S*


----------



## Citygirl

*Send this back!

K*


----------



## tinytn

*Keep it hidden

N*


----------



## Sparky

Never found it

T


----------



## tinytn

Take another look 

K


----------



## Gemma

Keep on trying

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Give it back!

K*


----------



## tinytn

Keep it locked!

D


----------



## Gemma

Don't touch it!

T


----------



## Sparky

Throw it out

T


----------



## tinytn

Too heavy!!, yikes!

S


----------



## Gemma

Stop That, tinytn! 

N


----------



## tinytn

Not very strong..

G


----------



## Gemma

Grow your muscles

S


----------



## Sparky

Stretch your toes 

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Sit down awhile!

E*


----------



## toffee

EASY DOES IT 
i


----------



## tinytn

I'm feeling better!


----------



## Gemma

Ready to rest?

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Tell him no!

O*


----------



## tinytn

*Ok , No Thanks 

S*


----------



## Sparky

Stop that yodeling 

G


----------



## tinytn

Got sore throat

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take some medicine.

E


----------



## moviequeen1

Easy Does It
T


----------



## Citygirl

*Talk it over! 
R*


----------



## tinytn

*Remind me tomorrow..

W*


----------



## Sassycakes

Will you remember 

R


----------



## JustBonee

Remind me later.

R


----------



## tinytn

Remind me too

O


----------



## Sparky

Oh, remember that

T


----------



## tinytn

That really happened?

D


----------



## Sparky

Definitely last week

K


----------



## JustBonee

Keep it simple.

E


----------



## Sparky

Expect an Answer 

R


----------



## Gemma

Rest your brain

N


----------



## Millyd

Need good tonic 
C


----------



## tinytn

Calm my nerves 

S


----------



## Citygirl

Set the table!

E


----------



## tinytn

*Eight plates enough?*


----------



## Gemma

How about ten?

N


----------



## JustBonee

Not coming now.

W


----------



## tinytn

What? why not?


----------



## Sparky

There's no octopus 

S


----------



## JustBonee

Should there be?

E


----------



## tinytn

Eek what now??

W


----------



## Gemma

Wok stir fry?

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yes, think so

O


----------



## tinytn

Ohhh!! Great idea!!

A


----------



## Citygirl

*A Little Bit!

T*


----------



## Gemma

Too full now

W


----------



## Repondering

Wait one hour

R


----------



## Kadee

Read a book 
K


----------



## JustBonee

Keep it short.

T


----------



## Sparky

Tear in half 

F


----------



## tinytn

Fold it crosswise 

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Every so often!

N*


----------



## tinytn

*now make triangles !

S *


----------



## Kadee

Similar to yours 
S


----------



## Citygirl

*Small or Large?

E*


----------



## Kadee

Enlarge the pattern 
N


----------



## tinytn

*Nothing is working!

G*


----------



## JFBev

Get the instructions

S


----------



## tinytn

Seems its Lost!  

T


----------



## Repondering

Time to improvise.

E


----------



## Sparky

Enter the password

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Do Not Enter

R*


----------



## tinytn

*Red light on! 

Y*


----------



## JustBonee

Yes it is.

S


----------



## Kadee

Siri will help 
P


----------



## tinytn

Pull the plug!

G


----------



## Sassycakes

Give me time !

E


----------



## tinytn

Every minute counts!

S


----------



## Sparky

Seven seconds left.. 

T


----------



## tinytn

Two Seconds left 

T


----------



## Sparky

Times up now 

W


----------



## Gemma

Wow!  What now?


----------



## tinytn

We Better Run!

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Not That Way!

Y*


----------



## Gemma

You go right!

T


----------



## Kadee

Take the subway
Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You stay here!

E*


----------



## Kadee

Employ a guard 
D


----------



## JustBonee

Dishing out gossip.

P


----------



## Gemma

Pass the earplugs

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Sun is bright!

T*


----------



## Repondering

*Tone it down

N*


----------



## Citygirl

*Not here now!

W*


----------



## Sparky

Wait for whatsit 

T


----------



## Citygirl

*This is all?

L*


----------



## JustBonee

Let it be.

E


----------



## Sparky

Eerie over there 

E


----------



## tinytn

Eerie here too !   

O


----------



## Citygirl

*Others are coming!

G*


----------



## Kadee

Gingerbread is cooked 
D


----------



## RadishRose

Don't forget mine.

E


----------



## Kadee

Empty your pockets 
S


----------



## Inviable

Steak is cooked

D


----------



## JustBonee

Done to perfection.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need more Ketchup 

P


----------



## tinytn

Pass peas please..

E


----------



## JustBonee

Eat your veggies.

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Set down now!

W*


----------



## Gemma

Weekend is over

R


----------



## tinytn

Monday's almost over ☹

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Return this tomorrow.

W*


----------



## JustBonee

Water the plants.

S


----------



## Gemma

Shower with love

E


----------



## Sparky

Everything seems normal

L


----------



## moviequeen1

Light the Candles
S


----------



## Gemma

Sip some wine

E


----------



## tinytn

Eat and Enjoy

Y


----------



## Repondering

You will thrive

E


----------



## Sparky

Everything is OK

K


----------



## tinytn

Keep looking ahead

D


----------



## Gemma

Don't blink twice

E


----------



## Repondering

Ever be vigilant

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take your time.

E


----------



## Sparky

Expect something unusual

L


----------



## tinytn

*Look behind you !

U*


----------



## JustBonee

Use your head.

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't say anything

G


----------



## Gemma

Gonna keep quiet 

T


----------



## Sparky

Try hand signals 

S


----------



## JustBonee

Sing a song.

G


----------



## tinytn

Got sore throat 

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Time to go!

O*


----------



## JustBonee

Over the rainbow ..

W


----------



## Citygirl

*We'll be there!

E*


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone here now?

W*


----------



## Kadee

Waiting for Wayne
E


----------



## tinytn

Eric's not here !

E


----------



## Sparky

Eric's still hiding 

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Get the light!

T*


----------



## Kadee

Turn switch right 
T


----------



## Sparky

To the left

T


----------



## tinytn

There he is!!!

S


----------



## Sparky

Still looks weird 

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't tell him..

M


----------



## Sparky

Maybe he knows 

S


----------



## tinytn

Someone will know

W


----------



## Sparky

Where are they.. 

Y


----------



## Gemma

You call them

M


----------



## Citygirl

*Meet me there!

E*


----------



## tinytn

Everyone's been called!

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't run off.. 

F


----------



## tinytn

Feet are sore


----------



## Sparky

Ears still normal? 

L


----------



## tinytn

*Look kinda big !

G*


----------



## Sparky

Glue them down

N


----------



## Citygirl

*No not now.

W*


----------



## tinytn

Wait til later..☹

R


----------



## Sparky

Remember to remember 

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Remind me later!

R*


----------



## Sparky

Remind me to

O


----------



## tinytn

Open the Window?


----------



## Citygirl

*Window is Open

N*


----------



## tinytn

*Now its closed

D*


----------



## Repondering

*Door is ajar

R*


----------



## Citygirl

Return this now.

W


----------



## tinytn

What , the Jar ?


----------



## Sparky

Remember the window

W


----------



## JustBonee

Watch it rain.

N


----------



## tinytn

Not raining anymore..

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Enough to last!

T*


----------



## JustBonee

That will change.

E


----------



## tinytn

*East wind blowing*

*G*


----------



## Kaila

Going far away

Y


----------



## tinytn

You leaving us?


----------



## Citygirl

*See you soon.

N*


----------



## tinytn

*Now what folks?*

*S*


----------



## JustBonee

Serving dinner soon.

N


----------



## Kaila

Not soon enough.  

H


----------



## tinytn

*Hot soup maybe?*

*E*


----------



## Kaila

Every day, yes!    

S


----------



## tinytn

*Sea Food Chowder?

R*


----------



## Citygirl

*Remind Me Later!

R*


----------



## JustBonee

Relive your day.

Y


----------



## tinytn

*Yes, feeling better

R*


----------



## JustBonee

Rest and relax.

X


----------



## tinytn

*X WHY ZEE*

*E*


----------



## Citygirl

*Eat your dinner!

R*


----------



## Sparky

Rhubarb and Rum 

M


----------



## tinytn

*Made me sick 

K*


----------



## Kaila

Keys are lost.  

T


----------



## JustBonee

Time for action.

N


----------



## tinytn

Not found yet!

T


----------



## Kaila

Too late now.


----------



## Sparky

What about thingy 

Y


----------



## Kaila

You know what ? !  

T


----------



## Sparky

Trying to think

K


----------



## JustBonee

Keep it simple.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat your vegetables.

F


----------



## Sparky

S

Spinach seems OK

K


----------



## Kaila

Kale is not.  

T


----------



## Pink Biz

*Try cabbage instead.

D*


----------



## Kaila

Do not delay.

Y


----------



## JustBonee

You can't wait.

T


----------



## Pink Biz

*Truth be told.

D*


----------



## tinytn

*" Don't get old ! "

D*


----------



## Citygirl

Do It Now!

W


----------



## Sparky

Will or Wont 

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Tell Me Now!

W*


----------



## tinytn

*Wait a minute..

E*


----------



## Kaila

End your squabbling!

F


----------



## tinytn

F   ?

Gave wrong letter ! 

R


----------



## Kaila

Right turns only

Y


----------



## tinytn

yes, Your correct !

T


----------



## Kaila

Try, try again!  

N


----------



## tinytn

Now we play !  

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yetis don't know

W


----------



## tinytn

Wait! who's Yetis ?

S


----------



## Kaila

Sorry, no clue.  

E


----------



## tinytn

Eddie might know.!!.

W


----------



## Sparky

Where's Eddie now.. 

W


----------



## Kaila

Where there's adventure.

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Enter Other Door

R*


----------



## tinytn

*Rear door Please..

E*


----------



## Citygirl

*Exit This Way!

Y*


----------



## Kaila

You go first!

Z


----------



## RubyK

Zip your lips!

S


----------



## Kaila

Sip your soup.

P


----------



## tinytn

*Pay attention now.

W*


----------



## Kaila

Wear a sweater!

Y


----------



## tinytn

Yes, Mother dear!

R


----------



## Kaila

Read your homework.  

K ?


----------



## JustBonee

Keep it simple.

E


----------



## Kaila

Earn your keep.

F


----------



## Sparky

P

Play the piano

O


----------



## Gemma

Or the guitar

R


----------



## tinytn

Rake neighbor's leaves

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Settle Down Now!

W*


----------



## Kaila

Wash the car.

Y


----------



## JustBonee

Rain will follow.

W


----------



## Kaila

( Oops! Sorry, I should have had R   )

Wait till later. 

R !


----------



## tinytn

Read my lips   

S


----------



## Citygirl

*See it now!

W*


----------



## applecruncher

Error


----------



## Gemma

Try new glasses

S


----------



## Kaila

Send a card.

D


----------



## JustBonee

Deliver a gift.

T


----------



## Kaila

Take one home.

E


----------



## Sparky

Kaila said:


> ( Oops! Sorry, I should have had R   )


_I wonder if this game could work as alphabetical... _

Everyone wants one

E


----------



## Kaila

Everyone wants WHAT ?  

T



Sparky said:


> I wonder if this game could work as alphabetical...



(Could we try it as a separate game?  )


----------



## Kaila

(Maybe not a good idea of mine; would make too many confusions likely  )


----------



## tinytn

Hey! we all slip up sometimes!!. i say ..leave it as is ..... 
just try to remember to drop the last letter.. if not...you will be reminded is all.

*Then lets play !

Y*


----------



## JustBonee

You can start.

T


----------



## Kaila

Take my turn.

N


----------



## tinytn

No, Ladies first!

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Tell me now!

W*


----------



## Kaila

What's to tell?

L


----------



## Sparky

List is long

G


----------



## tinytn

Getting it ready..

Y


----------



## JustBonee

You go first.
T


----------



## Kaila

Take your time.


----------



## JustBonee

Every minute counts.

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Straighten this up!

P*


----------



## tinytn

Place is messy?

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, just look!


----------



## Citygirl

*Keep bundled up!

P*


----------



## Kaila

Pick your battles!


----------



## tinytn

Say your sorry!

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, I will!


----------



## tinytn

Lets be friends!   

S


----------



## Kaila

See you soon!


----------



## tinytn

Noontime for tea?

A


----------



## Kaila

Anytime is good!


----------



## Citygirl

Do it now!

W


----------



## Kaila

OK, Will do!


----------



## Kaila

Will do, Okay?


----------



## Citygirl

*You wait here!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Everyone wants treats.


----------



## Gemma

Salty or savory?

Y


----------



## tinytn

You like salty?

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, but limited.


----------



## Citygirl

*Do it later!

R*


----------



## toffee

REALLY SHOULD I 

S


----------



## Sparky

I'm not convinced

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't do it !

T


----------



## JustBonee

Tell the others.  

S


----------



## Kaila

See what happens.


----------



## Sparky

Something or nothing 

G


----------



## tinytn

*Go for it !

T*


----------



## Kaila

Tell the truth.

H


----------



## Citygirl

*Hit the ball!

L*


----------



## Kaila

Let it be.


----------



## tinytn

Everyone Here Now?

W


----------



## Kaila

We're all here!


----------



## Kaila

(Where's the food?   )


----------



## Sassycakes

*Do you care ?

E*


----------



## Citygirl

*Emergency exit only!

Y*


----------



## Sassycakes

You Know alot !

T


----------



## Kaila

Test the waters.

S


----------



## Sparky

Sink or Swim 

M


----------



## Kaila

Manage your stresses.

S


----------



## tinytn

Swimsuit doesn't fit!


----------



## Millyd

Take it back 
K


----------



## Kaila

Keep on trying.

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Get going now!

W*


----------



## Sparky

Water's too wet.. 

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Trust me, okay?

Y*


----------



## Millyd

Yell for help 
P


----------



## Kaila

Please be kind.

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't i always?

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Some day soon!

N*


----------



## JustBonee

Now or never

R


----------



## Sparky

Ready for something 

G


----------



## Kaila

Go get groceries.

S


----------



## Citygirl

*See you later!

R*


----------



## Gemma

Ride the bus

S


----------



## Kaila

Speak the truth.

H


----------



## JustBonee

Hold your tongue

E


----------



## Kaila

Eastern sun rises.

S


----------



## Sparky

Sounds about right

T


----------



## Kaila

Too late now.

W


----------



## tinytn

Were never late!

E


----------



## Kaila

Every apology sent!

T


----------



## tinytn

Thank you dear!

R


----------



## JustBonee

Remember to help.
P


----------



## Kaila

Please be careful.

L


----------



## Sparky

Look for elves 

S


----------



## Kaila

Send a card.

D


----------



## Gemma

Do it now

W


----------



## Citygirl

*Wait for me!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Everyone left early

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yes, gone yodeling 

G


----------



## JustBonee

Going holiday  shopping.

G


----------



## tinytn

Getting something for me?

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Eat Your Dinner!

R*


----------



## Sparky

Reheated chicken feet 

T


----------



## Kaila

Take it home.

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone's is  invited.

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Drink it all!

L*


----------



## JustBonee

Lead the way

Y


----------



## tinytn

Ya'll follow me.

E


----------



## Sparky

Even the Outhouse? 

E


----------



## Kaila

Exit with caution.

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Nothing in it!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Take a photo.

O


----------



## JustBonee

Open the door.

R


----------



## Kaila

Right a wrong.

S


----------



## Millyd

Stew is salty 
Y


----------



## tinytn

You sure Millyd ?  

D


----------



## JustBonee

Decorate for holidays.

S


----------



## Kaila

Stir the soup.

P


----------



## Sparky

Prepare the snails 

S


----------



## Kaila

Seal the cracks

S


----------



## tinytn

Snow is falling!!! ❄

*G*


----------



## Kaila

G

Go play, then!  

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Not in here!

E*


----------



## Sparky

Exit the room 

M


----------



## Citygirl

*Mud is everywhere

E*


----------



## Kaila

Each is responsible

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Exit other door!

R*


----------



## Kaila

Rest your mind.

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Don't turn here.

E*


----------



## Sassycakes

Everything is fine

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone is Happy 

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yes, even whatsit 

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Turn it in!

N*


----------



## tinytn

Now's the time !

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat your words 

S


----------



## Sassycakes

*Sometimes I do *

*O*


----------



## JustBonee

Open the door

R


----------



## Kaila

Rally around them

M


----------



## tinytn

Make them Welcome!

E


----------



## JustBonee

Enjoy the company.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yesterday is remembered.

D


----------



## Millyd

Don’t look back 
K


----------



## Kaila

Keep your word.

D


----------



## tinytn

Doing my best.

T


----------



## Kaila

Treat others kindly.

Y


----------



## tinytn

*Your so right !

T*


----------



## Kaila

Time for dessert.

T


----------



## tinytn

*Tangerine Pie maybe? 

E*


----------



## Kaila

Even lime, perhaps?

S


----------



## tinytn

Sometimes Limburger cheese !

E


----------



## Kaila

End cheese boycotts!

S


----------



## tinytn

Stupid Cheese heads!!

T


----------



## Kaila

They love football. 

L


----------



## tinytn

Love Green Bay! 

Y


----------



## Kaila

You a cheerleader?  

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Roll this up!

P*


----------



## tinytn

Paper Roll broke!


----------



## Sparky

Emu glue works

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Send them away!

Y*


----------



## tinytn

Your kidding , right?

T


----------



## Kaila

Take them back.   

K


----------



## RubyK

Keeping fingers crossed.

D


----------



## tinytn

Doing my best!

T


----------



## Citygirl

*This Is Over!

R*


----------



## Kaila

Really hope not.

T


----------



## JustBonee

Time for fun.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need more sausages 

S


----------



## tinytn

Sausage sale Today!!

Y


----------



## Kaila

You can't go!

O


----------



## tinytn

*Oh? why not?? 

T*


----------



## Citygirl

*Too miserable out!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Too cold also!

O


----------



## Kaila

Or too expensive.

E


----------



## Sparky

Everything's half price

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Exit this way!

Y*


----------



## JustBonee

You can lead.

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't make me.

E


----------



## tinytn

*Easy to do..

O*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Only for you !*

*U*


----------



## Kaila

Unless for you!  

U


----------



## Gemma

Useless to assume

E


----------



## Kaila

Each is individual.

L


----------



## tinytn

Leaves only one !


----------



## Kaila

Every day, yes!

S


----------



## Gemma

See you Saturday!

Y


----------



## tinytn

You stopping by?

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, I will!  

L


----------



## Gemma

Let's all go!

O


----------



## Kaila

Off we go!  

O


----------



## Citygirl

*Other things first!

T*


----------



## Kaila

TOO late now!

W


----------



## tinytn

Waiting for you!!

U


----------



## Kaila

Upstairs is hot.

T


----------



## Gemma

Turn heat down

N


----------



## tinytn

Now lets go!

O


----------



## Kaila

Onward fellow travelers!

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Send them home!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Eat dinner first!

T


----------



## tinytn

*Take a break !

K*


----------



## JustBonee

Keep a record.
D


----------



## Kaila

Don't be late!

E


----------



## tinytn

*EEk! i'm Late!!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Everyone's welcome anyway!  

Y


----------



## tinytn

yea!! im glad!   

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't doubt it!  

T


----------



## Citygirl

*This is all?

L*


----------



## Kaila

Less is best.

T


----------



## tinytn

Two or Three?

E


----------



## JustBonee

Even number works.

S


----------



## Kaila

Slow driving lane.

E


----------



## Citygirl

*End Work Zone

E*


----------



## JustBonee

Ease the burden.

N


----------



## Kaila

Notice the Obvious.

S


----------



## tinytn

I can't see !!

E


----------



## Citygirl

Everyone is out!

T


----------



## JustBonee

Time to play.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You go first.

T


----------



## tinytn

*This is first  

T*


----------



## Kaila

True, it is!

S


----------



## tinytn

*Start your engine

S*


----------



## Kaila

Send it back.

K


----------



## Citygirl

*Keep it down!

N*


----------



## Kaila

Now what happens?

S


----------



## Gemma

Speak softly, Kaila! 

A


----------



## Sparky

Always bring cakes

S


----------



## Kaila

Send me one!

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Take this back!

K*


----------



## tinytn

Keep it, Please

L


----------



## JustBonee

E ..

Eat your  turkey.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You eat yours. 

S


----------



## tinytn

*Smells real good!!   

D*


----------



## Kaila

Did we win?

N


----------



## tinytn

No we didn't  

T


----------



## JustBonee

Tell the truth.

H


----------



## tinytn

Hey.... its true !!!

E


----------



## Sparky

Elves are watching 

G


----------



## Kaila

Go hide now.

W


----------



## tinytn

Where? in Closet?


----------



## Citygirl

*Turn around now!

W*


----------



## applecruncher

What's the point?

T


----------



## Sparky

That's still unknown 

N


----------



## Citygirl

*No, not now!*

W


----------



## tinytn

Well that's good!!


----------



## Kaila

Direct your attention

N


----------



## tinytn

*North to Northwest !

T*


----------



## Citygirl

Throw that away!

Y


----------



## Gemma

Your too funny

Y


----------



## tinytn

Yep! She is !

S


----------



## Kaila

So that's good!    

D


----------



## Sparky

Drips are Dripping 

G


----------



## Kaila

Grips are gripping  

H


----------



## Citygirl

*Hide it quick!

K*


----------



## Kaila

Keep it hidden!

N


----------



## toffee

NO NOT ME 

E


----------



## Kaila

Eggs for sale

E


----------



## tinytn

Eggs for sale??? 

E


----------



## Millyd

Easy over thanks 
S


----------



## tinytn

*Same as Milly 

Y*


----------



## Millyd

Yolks are broken 
N


----------



## tinytn

No way Hosa 

A


----------



## Kaila

Are you certain? 

N


----------



## JustBonee

Not so sure.

E


----------



## Kaila

Easy does it....

T


----------



## Gemma

Take the Taxi

I


----------



## Sparky

Invisible man driving 

G


----------



## Kaila

Gone out wandering

G


----------



## JustBonee

Great day today.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You are correct.

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Trust me now?

W*


----------



## Kaila

When didn't I ?

I


----------



## Citygirl

*I don't know!

W*


----------



## Sparky

Was it before? 

E


----------



## Kaila

Even before that.

T


----------



## tinytn

*That time when..

N*


----------



## JustBonee

Never too late.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat your spinach.

H


----------



## tinytn

*Happy to oblige

E*


----------



## Kaila

Every day though?  

H


----------



## tinytn

Have Popeye arms!

S


----------



## Kaila

So you do!

O


----------



## tinytn

Only my Papa!

P


----------



## Citygirl

*A^^^*
*All is Well!

L *


----------



## Kaila

Let's go eat.

T


----------



## tinytn

Turkey dinner ok?

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep it, then.    

N


----------



## tinytn

^^^

Nice Ribeye steak ?

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep that too.  

O


----------



## Sparky

Oysters on toast? 

T


----------



## Kaila

That's too fishy.

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You name it!*

T


----------



## tinytn

Thanksgiving turkey sandwich?


----------



## Kaila

Maybe pie, instead?

D


----------



## tinytn

*Dandy Dan's Pie?

E*


----------



## Kaila

Ever met Dan?

N


----------



## tinytn

No not yet !

T


----------



## Kaila

Too soon, now?

W


----------



## tinytn

Wait til tomorrow ..

W


----------



## Kaila

Will he visit?

T


----------



## tinytn

*Tell him 2pm..

M*


----------



## Kaila

Maybe say 3 pm....

M


----------



## Kaila

Maybe not say?  

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yes, or no

O


----------



## tinytn

*Oh , absolutely not !

T*


----------



## Citygirl

*That is fine!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Ever so sure?

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Eat your dinner!

R*


----------



## Kaila

Right away, now?

W


----------



## tinytn

*Wait thirty minutes !

R*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Remind me later*

*R*


----------



## Kaila

Really must I ?

I


----------



## tinytn

I guess so 

O


----------



## Sparky

Octopus soup again? 

N


----------



## tinytn

*Not good news

S*


----------



## Sassycakes

Sorry to hear

R


----------



## Kaila

Roast Squash, instead?

D


----------



## Pink Biz

*Don't like it.

E*


----------



## tinytn

*Eat it anyway. 

Y*


----------



## Citygirl

*Yes, I will!

L*


----------



## tinytn

*Like Lobster stew ?

W*


----------



## Kaila

Would rather pass...

S


----------



## Gemma

Skinny, you'll be.

E


----------



## tinytn

*Eat Lobster Rolls?

S*


----------



## Kaila

Salmon please, preferred.  

D


----------



## Sparky

Dead or Alive.. 

E


----------



## tinytn

*Either way's, good 

D*


----------



## Kaila

Do cook it !  

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Taste it first!

T*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Tasted too Spicey *

*Y*


----------



## tinytn

*You think so? 

O*


----------



## Kaila

Or taste again?

N


----------



## tinytn

*Now tastes sweet !*


----------



## Kaila

That's perfect, agreed!

D


----------



## tinytn

Delicious , Yes agreed!!

D


----------



## Kaila

Do enjoy eating!

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Going home now!

W*


----------



## tinytn

*Wait for me!!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Early to leave?

E


----------



## Gemma

Exit at rear

R


----------



## JustBonee

Ready to party.

Y


----------



## Kaila

you brought food?

D


----------



## Sassycakes

Debby forgot to

O


----------



## Kaila

Oh, not again?!!!!!  


N


----------



## Sparky

Never trust Debbie 

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone bring something

G*


----------



## Citygirl

*Got that again!

N*


----------



## tinytn

*Now we ready?

Y*


----------



## Gemma

Yes!  Let's party!

Y


----------



## Kaila

You help yourselves!

S


----------



## Sparky

Sausages are missing.. 

G


----------



## Kaila

Gone, not forgotten?

N


----------



## tinytn

*No more sausages??

S*


----------



## Kaila

Search for them?

M


----------



## Kadee

Magnifying glass needed 
D


----------



## tinytn

*Detective Kadee's here!

E*


----------



## Sparky

Everyone's under suspicion.. 

N


----------



## Gemma

No way Jose'

E


----------



## Kaila

Even sausage non-eaters? 

S


----------



## Sparky

Secret sausage eaters.. 

S


----------



## tinytn

*Secret sausage eaten ?   

N*


----------



## Kaila

No chocolate's missing!  

G


----------



## tinytn

*Go find it!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Take a Map !

P


----------



## tinytn

*Paper and Pen

N*


----------



## Kaila

Never be without!

T


----------



## Gemma

Totally stocked up!

P


----------



## Kaila

Piled and sorted?

D


----------



## Kadee

Draw mud map 
P


----------



## Kaila

Playtime fun activity?

Y


----------



## Kadee

You go first 
T


----------



## Kaila

Tag in mud?

D


----------



## Kadee

Don’t get dirty 
Y


----------



## Kaila

You wearing boots?

S


----------



## Gemma

Slicker also, yes?


----------



## Sparky

Something like that

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Trust me, ok?

K*


----------



## Kaila

Keep your determination

N


----------



## tinytn

*Now your talkin' 

N*


----------



## Kaila

Name a topic!

C


----------



## tinytn

*Cats? yes cats..!*


----------



## Kaila

Seen any kittens?

S


----------



## tinytn

*Seen 40 yesterday!   

Y*


----------



## Kaila

You did, WOW!

W


----------



## tinytn

Think maybe, 40

O


----------



## Kaila

Or more, possibly?

Y


----------



## tinytn

*Yes ,maybe 50!

O*


----------



## Kaila

Oh, not that! 

*T*


----------



## tinytn

Tiny teasing now.. 

W


----------



## Kaila

We didn't guess!  

S


----------



## Sparky

Some might have.. 

E


----------



## Kaila

Exactly true, Sparky!

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yikes, I'm right.. 

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Take this over!

R*


----------



## tinytn

*Rita said NO !*


----------



## Kaila

Why not, Rita?

A


----------



## JustBonee

Answers for everything.

G


----------



## Kaila

Go, find them.

M


----------



## tinytn

Might need map!!

P


----------



## Kaila

Please use compass.  

S


----------



## tinytn

Smoke signals better

R


----------



## Kaila

Right, MUCH better!  

R


----------



## tinytn

*Right!    Ole Chap!!

P*


----------



## Kaila

Peeled lips chapped?

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't think so...

O


----------



## Kaila

Oh, that's great!

T


----------



## Sparky

Tortoises are slow

W


----------



## tinytn

*Way toooo slow!

W*


----------



## Citygirl

*What is that?

T*


----------



## Kaila

Tortoises being discussed.

D


----------



## tinytn

*Discussions about Tortoises 

S *


----------



## Kaila

SO much discussion!

N


----------



## tinytn

*Not much said..  

D*


----------



## Sparky

Didn't hear that.. 

T


----------



## Kaila

Too much chatter?

R


----------



## tinytn

*Read my lips !

S*


----------



## Kaila

Soon, I will!

L


----------



## tinytn

*Learning takes time 

E*


----------



## Kaila

Easy does it!  

T


----------



## Gemma

Take your time

E


----------



## Sparky

Eight minutes gone

E


----------



## Kaila

Even numbers only!

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You come here!

E*


----------



## tinytn

*Eek!   Every day!

Y*


----------



## Kaila

You moving in?

N


----------



## tinytn

!

*No, not now !

W*


----------



## Kaila

When will you?

U


----------



## JustBonee

Unwise to answer  ...

R


----------



## Kaila

Really the truth.

H


----------



## Sparky

Half truths accepted 

D


----------



## tinytn

*During the night ..*


----------



## Kaila

Tell me what.

T


----------



## tinytn

*Tell you later.

R*


----------



## Kadee

Read my lips 
S


----------



## Citygirl

*See over there?

E*


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone is looking!   

G*


----------



## Sparky

Gasp... it's whatsit.. 

T


----------



## Kaila

Time to run?

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Not so fast!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Then, do what?

T


----------



## Kadee

Take a  breath
H


----------



## Kaila

Hope for good.

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Did you go?

O*


----------



## Kaila

Over there yonder?

R


----------



## tinytn

*Run like crazy!*


----------



## Kaila

You go first!

T


----------



## JustBonee

Trouble for two.

O


----------



## Kaila

On to California

A


----------



## JustBonee

Arrive with enthusiasm

M


----------



## Sparky

Make some soup 

P


----------



## tinytn

*Peel the potatoes !

S*


----------



## Kadee

Salt them please 
E


----------



## tinytn

*Easy does it!

T*


----------



## Kadee

Take your time 
E


----------



## Citygirl

*Exit this way!

Y*


----------



## tinytn

*You going too ?  

O*


----------



## Gemma

Of course, yes!

S


----------



## Sparky

Spread the word

D


----------



## Gemma

Don't invite Grinch

H


----------



## Citygirl

*He is busy!

I*


----------



## Gemma

I hope so!

O


----------



## tinytn

*Oh my Gosh!! 

H*


----------



## Citygirl

He's home now!

W


----------



## Kaila

With _MRS. _Grinch ?

H


----------



## Sparky

Half and Half 

F


----------



## Kaila

Fill it up.

P


----------



## tinytn

*Pour it out !

T*


----------



## Kaila

Tip it over!

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Rest A While!

E*


----------



## Gemma

Everyone's so busy!

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, you too?

O


----------



## Sassycakes

Only right now

W


----------



## tinytn

*We better hurry! 

Y*


----------



## Kaila

You going shopping?

G


----------



## Sparky

Getting more sausages 

S


----------



## Kaila

Still not enough?!

H


----------



## tinytn

*Half way only

Y*


----------



## Kaila

You're still hungry?

Y


----------



## tinytn

*Yes,,Always hungry!

Y*


----------



## Kaila

You need protein?

N


----------



## tinytn

*No not yet!

T*


----------



## Citygirl

*Try it out!

T*


----------



## Millyd

Try diet shake 
E


----------



## Kaila

Even regular shake!

E


----------



## JustBonee

Eve of Christmas

S


----------



## Sparky

Sausages sandwiches then

N


----------



## Kaila

No, thank you.  

U


----------



## Sparky

Unopened sardines available 

E


----------



## tinytn

*Eek! No thanks!!

S*


----------



## Kaila

Any Simple Soup?

P


----------



## tinytn

*Potato Soup, please

E*


----------



## Kaila

Extra Potato added?

D


----------



## Kadee

Don’t do that 
T


----------



## tinytn

*Try mashed potatoes !

S*


----------



## Kaila

Maybe _Sweet _Potatoes?

S


----------



## Sparky

Seasoned with syrup.. 

P


----------



## Kaila

Possibly too much?

H


----------



## Citygirl

*Hand it here!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Ever so gently...

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yogurt for topping

G


----------



## tinytn

*Gosh! its good!!!

D*


----------



## Kaila

Doing the cleanup 

P


----------



## Sparky

Polish the silver

R


----------



## Kaila

Right the Ship

P


----------



## JustBonee

Pass the Buck

K


----------



## tinytn

*Keep the Change 

L*


----------



## Gemma

Everyone pitch in

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Not at home!

E*


----------



## tinytn

*Eating my words 

S*


----------



## Kaila

Sipping my soup

P


----------



## Citygirl

*Put it together

R*


----------



## Kaila

Read about it.

T


----------



## JustBonee

Tell the world.

D


----------



## Sparky

Draw a sketch 

H


----------



## Citygirl

*How are you?

U*


----------



## Meringue

Up and about


T


----------



## tinytn

Take your time

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat something first

T


----------



## tinytn

*Toast and Eggs?

S*


----------



## Kaila

Sweet French Toast?

T


----------



## Kadee

Take a bite 
E


----------



## Kaila

Every bite delicious!

S


----------



## Kadee

So is mine
E


----------



## tinytn

Got any more??

E


----------



## Meringue

Getting some ready


----------



## tinytn

You done yet?


----------



## Sparky

Toast is burning 

G


----------



## JustBonee

Get the Hose

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat what's left.

T


----------



## tinytn

*There's nothing left !

T*


----------



## applecruncher

Take the crumbs.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Snack on leftovers

S


----------



## Sparky

Sardines and yogurt 

T


----------



## Kaila

Too oldy-moldy. 

Y


----------



## tinytn

*Yes,  i agree!

E*


----------



## Citygirl

*Easy does it!

T*


----------



## tinytn

*Take your time

E*


----------



## applecruncher

Eat really slow

W


----------



## tinytn

*Water might help

P*


----------



## JustBonee

Pace yourself today.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodel after midnight 

T


----------



## JustBonee

Tell the neighbors

S


----------



## Kaila

Sleep till noon

N


----------



## PopsnTuff

Nah I'm up

P


----------



## Kaila

Pack your lunch.

H


----------



## PopsnTuff

Hit the road

D


----------



## tinytn

*Drive safely now..

W*


----------



## PopsnTuff

*Nicely kept budget*

*T*


----------



## Kaila

Total your expenses

S


----------



## PopsnTuff

Snow I love

E


----------



## Kaila

Even three feet?

T


----------



## Sparky

Two is enough

H


----------



## Kaila

Have you shoveled?

D


----------



## tinytn

*Don't know how ! 

W*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Heavenly white fluff

F


----------



## Citygirl

*Far From It!

T*


----------



## Kaila

*TOO* much work !

K


----------



## tinytn

*Keep on shovelin'

N*


----------



## Kaila

No, thank you!

U


----------



## Pink Biz

*Unless it rains.

S*


----------



## Kaila

Spring comes soon?

N


----------



## Gemma

Not until March

H


----------



## PopsnTuff

Hold on now

W


----------



## Kaila

Waiting is difficult!

T


----------



## Gemma

That's True, Kaila!

A


----------



## Kaila

Any distractions suggested?

D


----------



## Sparky

Dig up something? 

G


----------



## PopsnTuff

Got my glasses

S


----------



## Kaila

See what's found.

D


----------



## PopsnTuff

Delve into games

S


----------



## Citygirl

*So it is!

S*


----------



## PopsnTuff

So warm here

E


----------



## Sparky

Enter the Igloo 

O


----------



## JustBonee

Open the door

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Repeat that again!

N*


----------



## PopsnTuff

No I won't

T


----------



## Sparky

Talk Double Dutch 

H


----------



## Kaila

Have your way.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodel something first

T


----------



## PopsnTuff

How Are You?

I


----------



## Citygirl

U^^^^^
Underneath it all!

L


----------



## PopsnTuff

OOps....

Let it go

O


----------



## Sassycakes

Only for now

W


----------



## PopsnTuff

What's for dinner

R


----------



## Kaila

Ravioli and salad?

D


----------



## Kadee

Dont like ravioli 
I


----------



## PopsnTuff

I don't either

R


----------



## Kadee

Rather have steak 
K


----------



## PopsnTuff

Kabobs are delish

H


----------



## tinytn

Hey! Good idea!!


----------



## PopsnTuff

Absolutely thank you

U


----------



## Sparky

Unshelled snails available 

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Exit this way!

Y*


----------



## JustBonee

You go first

T


----------



## Kaila

Time to leave!

E


----------



## PopsnTuff

Exit this door

R


----------



## tinytn

*Rear door's locked

D*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Locked by eleven

N


----------



## tinytn

*Need to hurry!

Y*


----------



## Kaila

Yes, let's go!

O


----------



## PopsnTuff

Over the river

R


----------



## Kaila

Right back home.

E


----------



## PopsnTuff

Eggshells are messy

Y


----------



## Kaila

You think so?

O


----------



## PopsnTuff

Off to cooking

G


----------



## Kaila

Great food then!

N


----------



## PopsnTuff

Nothing fancy though

H


----------



## Kaila

Hot cakes hopefully?!

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You come back!

K*


----------



## Gemma

Kind to ask.

K


----------



## JustBonee

Keep it short

T


----------



## tinytn

Take a break 

K


----------



## PopsnTuff

Krispy creme donuts

S


----------



## Kaila

So many choices

S


----------



## PopsnTuff

Simply too vast

T


----------



## Kaila

Tempting donut options

S


----------



## PopsnTuff

Strawberry frosting please 

E


----------



## Kaila

Want Every topping!

G


----------



## PopsnTuff

Go girl go

O


----------



## Kaila

Out to Lunch!

H


----------



## tinytn

*Had big lunch!

H*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Having big dinner

R


----------



## Kaila

Read some books

S


----------



## tinytn

*Sing a song 

G*


----------



## Kaila

Go for walk

K


----------



## PopsnTuff

Keep steady now

W


----------



## tinytn

*Wait for me!*


----------



## Sparky

Ears are burning.. 

G


----------



## Kaila

Glowing in dark!

K


----------



## Citygirl

*Keep it up!

L*


----------



## Kaila

P  (I think this thread goes with using last letter? )

Prepare for it.

T


----------



## PopsnTuff

Think you're right

T


----------



## Kaila

Time for flexibility  

Y


----------



## PopsnTuff

Yawning here again

N


----------



## Kaila

No snoring please 

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Eat dinner first!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Tempting recipe needed

D


----------



## PopsnTuff

Don't fall asleep

P


----------



## Kaila

Pretty difficult, now.  

W


----------



## tinytn

*Wake up Sleepyhead!  

D*


----------



## Kaila

Dreaming pleasant dreams.....

S


----------



## PopsnTuff

Snoring loudly now...

W


----------



## tinytn

Wake her up!

P


----------



## Citygirl

*Pick it up!*


----------



## Sparky

P
Play bugle loud

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Do not enter!

R*


----------



## Kaila

Rising slowly now....

W


----------



## PopsnTuff

Watch that fainting

G


----------



## tinytn

Good better today!


----------



## PopsnTuff

Yesterday was better....

R


----------



## tinytn

*Remember that now.

W*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Will you sweep?

P


----------



## Kaila

Possibly will tomorrow

W


----------



## tinytn

*Why not now? *

W


----------



## PopsnTuff

Waving to strangers

S


----------



## Kaila

Starting over again

N


----------



## JustBonee

Name your price.

E


----------



## PopsnTuff

Eleven hundred dollars

S


----------



## Kaila

Send postage Paid?

D


----------



## PopsnTuff

Deliver Federal Express

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Small piece, please!

E*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Expect it soon

N


----------



## tinytn

*Noon time maybe ?*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Error in shipping

G


----------



## JustBonee

Getting a delay.

Y


----------



## PopsnTuff

Yelp is online

E


----------



## Meringue

Expecting a reply


Y


----------



## Sparky

Yesterday or Tomorrow 

W


----------



## Citygirl

*Wait for me!

E*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Everybody is looking

G


----------



## Pink Biz

*Go for it!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Tell me when.

N


----------



## tinytn

*Do it now!

W*


----------



## Gemma

Why not tomorrow?

W


----------



## Kaila

Will tonight do?

O


----------



## tinytn

*One more day...

Y*


----------



## Citygirl

*Yes, it is!

S*


----------



## Kaila

Saturday or Sunday?

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yes, could be

E


----------



## tinytn

*Either will do..

O*


----------



## Kaila

Oregon, the destination?

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Not ready yet.

T*


----------



## tinytn

*Take your time

E*


----------



## JustBonee

Eat your lunch

H


----------



## tinytn

*Have cuppa tea 

A*


----------



## Gemma

Already had coffee

E


----------



## JustBonee

Exercise time now.

W


----------



## Gemma

Walking on treadmill

L


----------



## tinytn

*Lets loose weight !

T*


----------



## Kaila

Toss out treats? 


S


----------



## Sparky

Stop saying that 

T


----------



## Kaila

Too stressful, then?

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Not at all!

L*


----------



## tinytn

*Lets go eat!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Take out food?

D


----------



## tinytn

*Dinners on me! 

E*


----------



## Kaila

Everyone order Quick!

K


----------



## tinytn

*Keep it simple!  

E*


----------



## Citygirl

*Exit this way!

Y*


----------



## Kaila

You're not hungry?

Y


----------



## PopsnTuff

Yep I am...

M


----------



## Millyd

Macca’s for me 
E


----------



## PopsnTuff

Me likes Mocha

A


----------



## tinytn

*And me too!

O*


----------



## Gemma

Oh!  Sounds wonderful!

L


----------



## PopsnTuff

Let's sip together!

R


----------



## Kaila

Ready or not!  

T


----------



## Sparky

Teapot's been leaking 

G


----------



## tinytn

*Got a plug?

G*


----------



## JustBonee

Get a cup

P


----------



## Kaila

Pack your things!

S


----------



## PopsnTuff

Staying home today

Y


----------



## Kaila

You're not coming?

G


----------



## PopsnTuff

Grateful for invitations

S


----------



## Kaila

Surely welcome next!

T


----------



## PopsnTuff

Text me tomorrow...

W


----------



## JustBonee

Watch for mail

L


----------



## tinytn

Look in morning 

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Get Up Early!

Y*


----------



## Kaila

You're all funny!  

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Yes to that!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Too much mail 


L


----------



## Sparky

Leave it there 

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Every so often!

N*


----------



## Kaila

Not often enough! 

H


----------



## tinytn

*Hope to soon!   

N*


----------



## Kaila

Never say never. 

R


----------



## PopsnTuff

Right on Kaila 

A


----------



## tinytn

*Any time now

W*


----------



## PopsnTuff

White I love

E


----------



## Kaila

_Every_ white thing?

G


----------



## tinytn

*Got some Greens..

S*


----------



## Kaila

Seems you do!

O


----------



## PopsnTuff

Over here, see?

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Enter this way!

Y*


----------



## PopsnTuff

You going out?

T


----------



## Sassycakes

Tuesday or Wednesday ?

Y


----------



## JustBonee

Your choice now.

W


----------



## Kaila

Wednesday perhaps, then.

N


----------



## PopsnTuff

No maybe later...

R


----------



## Sparky

Right after whatsit 

T


----------



## Kaila

Tomorrow then, surely!

Y


----------



## tinytn

*Yes! .. maybe tomorrow.

W*


----------



## Kaila

We'll all meet!

T


----------



## tinytn

*Tea Time maybe?

E*


----------



## Sassycakes

Everyone is invited 

D


----------



## Ken N Tx

Don't be cruel

E


----------



## Kaila

Ken N Tx said:


> Don't be cruel


On this thread, we start with the last letter of the previous post.....
so it's:

L


----------



## Kaila

Let's be friendly !

Y


----------



## Sassycakes

Yes we will 

L


----------



## Gemma

Let's group hug!

G


----------



## PopsnTuff

Golly gee folks...

S


----------



## Citygirl

*See over there?

E*


----------



## Kaila

Everywhere I go.

O


----------



## JustBonee

Over the hill.  

L


----------



## Citygirl

*Let It Go!

O*


----------



## Sassycakes

Only for today

P


----------



## tinytn

*Play time now

W*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Where and When*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee

Name the place

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone !! Seniors Forums!!!

S*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Sail away sailor....

R


----------



## tinytn

*Right'o Ole Chap!

P*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Pacific ocean particularly...

Y


----------



## JustBonee

Yachting to marina

A


----------



## PopsnTuff

Airplane for me.....

E


----------



## Kaila

East to West?

T


----------



## tinytn

That's the plan

N


----------



## Kaila

No turning back 

K


----------



## tinytn

Keep keeping on 

N


----------



## Kaila

Nice scenery now

W


----------



## PopsnTuff

Whether or not....

T


----------



## Kaila

Time for Bed

D


----------



## Sassycakes

Dream wonderful dreams

S


----------



## PopsnTuff

Sun went down...

N


----------



## Sassycakes

*Nighttime  is here 

E*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Eyes are closed...

D


----------



## Kaila

Do you see?

E


----------



## Sparky

Everything is dark 

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep shade open

N


----------



## JustBonee

Not after dusk.. 

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep it closed?  

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't peek out 

T


----------



## tinytn

*Take tiny  peek 

K*


----------



## Sassycakes

Keep trying Mary

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You take this!

S*


----------



## PopsnTuff

So what gives?

S


----------



## Kaila

So who knew?

W


----------



## JustBonee

Won't tell anyone.

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone would know !   *

*W*


----------



## Sparky

What's it about..  

T


----------



## tinytn

*That the ending?*
G


----------



## PopsnTuff

Golly gee no...

O


----------



## Kaila

On to Next

T


----------



## Meringue

Take a break


K


----------



## PopsnTuff

Kobe is missed 

D


----------



## Kaila

Daughter, others too ....

O


----------



## Sparky

Oh, what now... 

W


----------



## Kaila

We need games

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Sit down now!

W*


----------



## Kaila

We might fidget!

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take your time.

E


----------



## Kaila

Ease into it.

T


----------



## tinytn

*Easy does it..

T*


----------



## Kaila

Tune out distraction

N


----------



## tinytn

*Nice and quiet

T*


----------



## Kaila

Turn on music

C


----------



## PopsnTuff

Exceptional posts here...

E


----------



## Kaila

Extra caring helps!

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Surprise us all!

L*


----------



## Kaila

Later we'll know.

W


----------



## PopsnTuff

Wanna share wine?

E


----------



## Kaila

Evening is good.

D


----------



## Sparky

Dance the Polka

A


----------



## Sassycakes

Add your opinion 

N


----------



## Kaila

Need some help?

P


----------



## PopsnTuff

Pepper that steak....

K


----------



## Gemma

Keep on shaking

G


----------



## tinytn

*Gotta go now

W*


----------



## Kaila

Would you return?  

N


----------



## tinytn

*Ninety nine times !  

S*


----------



## Sassycakes

*So would I 

I*


----------



## PopsnTuff

I like you

U


----------



## Citygirl

*Unless you do!

O*


----------



## Sassycakes

Oh I do !

O


----------



## Kaila

Oh, me included!

D


----------



## JustBonee

Day of solitude.

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Empty your mind.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't need to

O


----------



## Citygirl

*Open it now!

W*


----------



## tinytn

*Wait for me!

E*


----------



## JustBonee

Empty your pockets.

S


----------



## PopsnTuff

Stop badgering me...

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat some dinner

R


----------



## PopsnTuff

Right oh mate

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat dessert then.

N


----------



## tinytn

*Now im Stuffed !!

D*


----------



## Citygirl

*Dinner is ready!

Y*


----------



## tinytn

*You eating now..?

W*


----------



## Kadee

Waiting for guests 
S


----------



## tinytn

*Seven are here !

E*


----------



## JustBonee

Eighth on way.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodelers have arrived 

D


----------



## Kaila

Done eating yet?

T


----------



## PopsnTuff

Trying to stop!

P


----------



## tinytn

*Put fork down !     

N*


----------



## Kaila

Now the spoon! 

N


----------



## JustBonee

Now,  get up!

P


----------



## Kaila

Please stop eating!  

G


----------



## Sassycakes

Going to stop !

P


----------



## Kaila

Please say when!  

N


----------



## PopsnTuff

Never, keep going!

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Get down now!

W*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Why right now ?*

*W*


----------



## Kaila

When _would you?_

_U_


----------



## tinytn

*Unless your up

P*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Path into woods

S


----------



## Kaila

So let's walk

K


----------



## Citygirl

*Keep them here!

E*


----------



## Kaila

_EVERY _puppy dog?

G


----------



## Gemma

Get some kittens

S


----------



## JustBonee

Save the day.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You insist so?  

O


----------



## Sparky

Only they know

W


----------



## PopsnTuff

Who are they?

Y


----------



## Kaila

You didn't invite?

E


----------



## PopsnTuff

Everyone please attend....

D


----------



## tinytn

*Don't be late !

E*


----------



## Kaila

Eleven Oclock start?

T


----------



## PopsnTuff

Ten is better 

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Return this tomorrow!

W*


----------



## tinytn

*Tomorrow I'm busy !

Y*


----------



## toffee

you dont say

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yes she did.. 

D


----------



## JustBonee

Don't spread gossip.

P


----------



## Gemma

Paste spreads easily.

Y


----------



## tinytn

*you sure now? 

W*


----------



## Meringue

Why believe rumours


S


----------



## Kaila

Some are possible? 

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Exit this way!

Y*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Wait, what's that?

T


----------



## Kaila

Tall giraffe, perhaps?

S


----------



## tinytn

*Smaller then that..

T*


----------



## Kaila

Tall goat then?

N


----------



## tinytn

* Now your talkin' 

N*


----------



## Kaila

Never Dull moment!  

T


----------



## JustBonee

Oops!


----------



## JustBonee

Take my turn.  

N


----------



## Kaila

Nice try though!

H


----------



## JustBonee

Ha Ha  Kaila

A


----------



## Kaila

Another smile, thanks!!! 

S


----------



## Sparky

Some more here..    

E


----------



## Kaila

Each one helps!

S


----------



## PopsnTuff

Sail along sailor

R


----------



## tinytn

Ride the waves 

S


----------



## PopsnTuff

Sea worthy, yeah?

H


----------



## tinytn

Have sails ready!

Y


----------



## PopsnTuff

Youngsters at heart 

T


----------



## Kaila

Take my hand 

D


----------



## PopsnTuff

Dear you are 

E


----------



## Kaila

Every kindness matters 

S


----------



## PopsnTuff

Sweet folks here

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Easing the pain!

N*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Nip it immediately

Y


----------



## tinytn

*You got moonshine?

E*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Eggnog with rum

M


----------



## Citygirl

*Maybe that'll do!

O*


----------



## Kaila

Or warm pack?

K


----------



## Sassycakes

Keeping me Happy

Y


----------



## tinytn

*You having fun? 

N*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Never been better

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Run this way!

Y*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Yeah got it!

T


----------



## Kaila

Toward the door!

R


----------



## JustBonee

Run Kaila run ...

N


----------



## Kaila

No, you first!

T


----------



## PopsnTuff

They're big shoes...

S


----------



## Kaila

Slow, don't trip!

P


----------



## Sparky

Pour the tea 

A


----------



## Rosemarie

After it brews.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Serve it hot.

T


----------



## Citygirl

Test it again!

N


----------



## tinytn

*Not hot enough! *

*H*


----------



## Sassycakes

Have some more !

E


----------



## Kaila

Even cold now?

W


----------



## Sassycakes

Wintertime is here 

E


----------



## Kaila

East wind chills!

S


----------



## PopsnTuff

Seeing grandkids soon!

N


----------



## Kaila

Now prepare well

L


----------



## Sassycakes

Let me try 

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Yes, let's go!

O*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Over the river 

R


----------



## JustBonee

Ride in style

E


----------



## Kaila

Every seat taken

N


----------



## tinytn

*No room left!

T*


----------



## Rosemarie

Take a taxi

I


----------



## tinytn

*I'm leaving now..

W*


----------



## Kaila

We'll see later

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Run this back!

K*


----------



## tinytn

*Keep it safe!

E*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Especially when snowing....

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Gather them all!*


----------



## Kaila

Like playing games.  

S


----------



## Sassycakes

*Some**times I win .*

*N*


----------



## Rosemarie

No luck here.

E


----------



## Kaila

Everyone wins sometime...

E


----------



## PopsnTuff

Etch a sketch 

H


----------



## Kaila

Have some fun!

N


----------



## PopsnTuff

Nose is small

L


----------



## Kaila

Like you anyway!    

Y


----------



## PopsnTuff

Yep thanks girl 

L


----------



## JustBonee

Love colder weather.

R


----------



## Kaila

Right here now!


W


----------



## tinytn

*What? not summer? 

R*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Really dislike summer  

R


----------



## tinytn

*Rains too much? 

H*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Humidity kills me!

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Enjoying the rain!

N


----------



## Sparky

Need waterproof socks

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Set a fashion!

N


----------



## PopsnTuff

Naturally for everyone...

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Everyone stay still!

L*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Laying low now....

W


----------



## tinytn

*Walter heard something!! 

x/Y*


----------



## Citygirl

*Will be back!

K*


----------



## tinytn

*Keep fingers crossed !

D*


----------



## Kaila

Double dipping disallowed!

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Do it now!

W*


----------



## Kaila

When is best?

T


----------



## Gemma

Tuesday morning is!
s


----------



## PopsnTuff

Saving myself here....

E


----------



## JustBonee

Evening is coming.

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Get yourselves ready.

Y


----------



## PopsnTuff

Yo me too!

O


----------



## tinytn

*Open the door!*


----------



## JustBonee

Rain is coming.

G


----------



## tinytn

*Get the umbrellas!

S*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Save me seven....

N


----------



## Kaila

No more left..

T


----------



## tinytn

*Tom has two !  ✌

O *


----------



## Kaila

OKAY, let's borrow!

W


----------



## tinytn

*Lets gitter done!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Eggs for breakfast

*T*


----------



## tinytn

*Toast and Coffee?

E*


----------



## Kaila

Eleven on Dot.

*T*


----------



## tinytn

*Tea and Crumpets?

S*


----------



## Kaila

Sounds quite good!

*D*


----------



## tinytn

*Delicious with Tea..

A*


----------



## Kaila

Any special kind?

*D*


----------



## tinytn

*Doughnuts just Plain? 

N*


----------



## Kaila

Nice for change!

E


----------



## Gemma

Eclairs are yummy!

Y


----------



## Kaila

You are right!

*T*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Tiramisu for us 

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Scones and butter.

R


----------



## Sparky

Refresh the bread 

D


----------



## Citygirl

*During the half!

F*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Fill my plate....

E


----------



## tinytn

*Enjoying my meal!

L*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Leftovers are yummy...

Y


----------



## tinytn

*You got anymore?

E*


----------



## Kaila

Egg salad sandwich?

H


----------



## tinytn

*Have one left

T*


----------



## Kaila

Terrific, thank you!

U


----------



## PopsnTuff

Underestimated you again....

N


----------



## Kaila

Need more groceries?

S


----------



## tinytn

Sure !  why not.

T.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Tuesday almost over....

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Roll on Friday.

Y


----------



## JustBonee

You can celebrate

E


----------



## PopsnTuff

Especially a birthday 

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, yours especially.  

Y


----------



## PopsnTuff

Young at heart 

T


----------



## tinytn

That's real love 

E


----------



## PopsnTuff

Echo in tunnel....

L


----------



## JustBonee

Love in air.

R


----------



## Kaila

Room for both.

H


----------



## tinytn

*Hot in here!

E*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Exactly, I'm melting....

G


----------



## Kaila

Glad for window

W


----------



## PopsnTuff

Watching crime show...

W


----------



## Rosemarie

Windy out there,

E


----------



## Kaila

Eating some breakfast

T


----------



## tinytn

*Toast is included?

D*


----------



## Kaila

Don't be fussy  

Y


----------



## tinytn

*You got doughnuts?   

S*


----------



## Kaila

Sadly not today

Y


----------



## tinytn

*You ate them??

M*


----------



## Kaila

Most were stolen 

N


----------



## tinytn

*No !!!, really ? EEk!! 

K*


----------



## Kaila

Know who would? 

D


----------



## tinytn

Do not know..


----------



## PopsnTuff

We'll find out!

T


----------



## Kaila

Too late now


W


----------



## PopsnTuff

Wish me luck...

K


----------



## Citygirl

*Kind of you!

U*


----------



## Rosemarie

Until next time.


----------



## JustBonee

Enjoy the day.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You enjoy also!

O


----------



## Citygirl

*Other than this.

S*


----------



## Sassycakes

Something else needed

D


----------



## Kaila

Did some baking.

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Getting some rest.

T


----------



## PopsnTuff

Tomorrow grandkids visiting

G


----------



## tinytn

Going Dog walking

H


----------



## Kaila

Having some fun

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Nursing a head-ache.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eating late breakfast.

T


----------



## Sparky

Tomatoes with Ketchup 

P


----------



## Kaila

Please balance diet  

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Tomatoes provide anti-oxidants.

S


----------



## tinytn

*Soon, time for Gardening ;;*


----------



## Kaila

G

Gosh, how soon?

N


----------



## JustBonee

Now,  around here.

E


----------



## Kaila

Endless winter here. 

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Eat your dinner!

R*


----------



## Kaila

Ready for dessert!

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Try this again!

N*


----------



## Sassycakes

Now or later 

R


----------



## PopsnTuff

Ready for snow 🌧❄

W


----------



## tinytn

*Waiting for Summer!

R*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Really hate humidity.....

Y


----------



## tinytn

Yes, me too...

O


----------



## PopsnTuff

Oh we agree 

E


----------



## Kaila

Extreme humidity difficult!

T


----------



## PopsnTuff

Terrible isn't it?

T


----------



## Kaila

Till then, enjoy!  

Y


----------



## PopsnTuff

Yes, Spring first 

T


----------



## Kaila

Terrific season, Spring!  

G


----------



## PopsnTuff

Gorgeous Tulips bloom   

M


----------



## Kaila

My favorite, too!  

O


----------



## PopsnTuff

Orchids so pretty 

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yawning here, now....

W


----------



## Sassycakes

Waiting for Bedtime 

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Eat supper first.

T


----------



## Kaila

Too late now.  

W


----------



## Peakyblinder

Wait for Breakfast

T


----------



## Kaila

Time for lunch.    

H


----------



## Peakyblinder

Having some soup

P


----------



## Kaila

Please pass bowl. 

L


----------



## Peakyblinder

Lovely, all gone 

E


----------



## Kaila

Even the biscuits?  

S


----------



## Peakyblinder

Some left over 

R


----------



## JustBonee

Raid the refrigerator.

R


----------



## Sparky

Rhubarb Pie's missing..  

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Gooseberry pie isn't.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Tomato bisque soup....

P


----------



## JustBonee

Pass a bowl

L


----------



## Kaila

Leave some spoons!

S


----------



## PopsnTuff

Sip it slowly....

Y


----------



## tinytn

Yes, very tasty

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yet still warm...

M


----------



## Sassycakes

Makes me Hungry

Y


----------



## Kaila

You need something?

G


----------



## Sassycakes

Going to eat 

T


----------



## Kaila

Take your time

E


----------



## Peakyblinder

Eat very slowly

Y


----------



## Kaila

You must chew....

W


----------



## Peakyblinder

With mouth shut


----------



## Kaila

Too much information (TMI)    

*N*


----------



## Peakyblinder

Not funny Kaila 

A


----------



## PopsnTuff

All is good!

D


----------



## Peakyblinder

Days are brighter

R


----------



## Meringue

Roll on summer


R


----------



## Sparky

Right after Spring

G


----------



## Kaila

Go slower, please 

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Enjoy the moment.

T


----------



## JustBonee

Time to relax.

X


----------



## Kaila

Xylophones for rent  

T


----------



## Sassycakes

Text me where 

E


----------



## Kaila

Everyone googles it.  

T


----------



## tinytn

*That's a fact !

T*


----------



## Peakyblinder

Try not to

O


----------



## tinytn

*Ok, good idea !

A*


----------



## Peakyblinder

Are you sure?

E


----------



## JustBonee

Everyone  does it.

T


----------



## Peakyblinder

That's not fair

R


----------



## PopsnTuff

Reading my e-cards...

S


----------



## Kaila

Sending some snow   ❄❄❄

W


----------



## Rosemarie

Waiting for message.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eating comes first.  

T


----------



## tinytn

*Thick juicy Steaks?

S*


----------



## Kaila

Sampled some salmon.

N


----------



## tinytn

*Nice tasty seafood !

D*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Delicious I think...

K


----------



## Rosemarie

Kibbled wheat,anyone?


----------



## Peakyblinder

Every day maybe


----------



## Kaila

Every _other_ day?

Y


----------



## Citygirl

You'll be back!

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep coming repeatedly!

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yesterday and tomorrow 

W


----------



## Kaila

What time please?

E


----------



## PopsnTuff

Exactly at noon...

N


----------



## JustBonee

Nice to know.

W


----------



## Kaila

Which day again?

N


----------



## PopsnTuff

Not remembering either 

R


----------



## tinytn

*Remember  this tomorrow.. 

W*


----------



## Rosemarie

When today's over.

R


----------



## JustBonee

Rules are confusing.

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Give this back!

K*


----------



## Gemma

Keep the box

X


----------



## Kaila

Xander took it!

T


----------



## tinytn

Take it back!

K


----------



## PopsnTuff

Krispy cereal, yum.....

M


----------



## Rosemarie

Mine is porridge.

E


----------



## PopsnTuff

Extra butter always....

S


----------



## JustBonee

Serve it warm.

M


----------



## PopsnTuff

Make mine now....

W


----------



## Kaila

Wait for me!

E


----------



## PopsnTuff

Echo that again...

N


----------



## Kaila

Not right now. 

W


----------



## Gemma

Want to wait? 

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Time to spare?

E


----------



## Kaila

Till tomorrow perhaps?

S


----------



## Kaila

oops; I didn't see that previous reply; sorry!)

Early tomorrow perhaps?

S


----------



## Sparky

Soup's getting cold

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Does it matter?


----------



## JustBonee

Reheat what's left.

T


----------



## PopsnTuff

Try some crackers...

S


----------



## Kaila

Supper's cold again.



*N*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Not as good...

D


----------



## Kaila

Dare try Take-out?

T


----------



## Sparky

That's a risk.. 

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep hidden, then.

N


----------



## tinytn

*No Pizza then?

N*


----------



## Kaila

Nevermind caution: Pizza! 

A


----------



## Rosemarie

A curry perhaps.

S


----------



## Kaila

Spicy for some?

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Everyone is hungry.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You cooking now?

W


----------



## PopsnTuff

Waltz on over....

R


----------



## Kaila

Right, I will!

L


----------



## tinytn

Leave me some!

E


----------



## PopsnTuff

Easy peasy Tinytn 

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Not till later!

R*


----------



## Rosemarie

Right, let's eat.

T


----------



## Kaila

Too much food.

D


----------



## Sparky

Doggy bag there.. 

E


----------



## Kaila

Everyone's very funny

Y


----------



## PopsnTuff

Divvy it up...

P


----------



## Kaila

Piece for each...

*H*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Harriette wants four!

R


----------



## Kaila

Robert wants hers!

S


----------



## PopsnTuff

Sheila declines all!

L


----------



## tinytn

*Leave me some!!  

E*


----------



## tinytn

*Everything is gone? *


----------



## Kaila

Eat cookies instead?

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't want spinach? 

H


----------



## Rosemarie

How about cabbage?

E


----------



## tinytn

*Eek!, maybe Asparagus?

S*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Spinach salad, delicious...

S


----------



## tinytn

Salads are good! 

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Do it now!

W*


----------



## Rosemarie

Wash it first.

T


----------



## Sparky

Then eat it?.. 

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take your time.

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Else you'll choke

E


----------



## PopsnTuff

Excellent advice, thanks...

S


----------



## Kaila

So what's next?

T


----------



## Ken N Tx

Take it down


----------



## PopsnTuff

No way Jose!

E


----------



## JustBonee

No great shakes.

S


----------



## PopsnTuff

Spagetti sauce, yum....

M


----------



## JustBonee

Mix in mushrooms

S


----------



## tinytn

*Stir in Hamburger

R*


----------



## Kaila

Room for dessert?

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Too much salt!

T*


----------



## Kadee

Taste it first 
T


----------



## Rosemarie

Too late...gone!

E


----------



## Kaila

Every piece missing!

G


----------



## Sparky

Gone down below 

W


----------



## tinytn

*Wasting away now..

W*


----------



## Kaila

Wanna cook s'mores?

S


----------



## PopsnTuff

Sounds good, eh?

H


----------



## tinytn

*Have all ingredients?

S*


----------



## Kadee

Stir them well 
L


----------



## tinytn

*Lets get Cookin'

N*


----------



## Kaila

Napkins are needed!

D


----------



## tinytn

*Don't have any..*


----------



## Kadee

You have tissues 
S


----------



## tinytn

only  used ones.


----------



## Kaila

SHop for new?

W


----------



## Citygirl

Winter Clearance Sale!

E


----------



## PopsnTuff

Wet wipes work!

K


----------



## Kadee

Kitchen towel OK 
K


----------



## tinytn

*Keep extra one

E*


----------



## JustBonee

Eat very carefully.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You don't mind?

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't worry now 

W


----------



## Kaila

Worry time finished?

D


----------



## Sparky

Done and Dusted 

D


----------



## Kaila

Do something fun?

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Not ready yet!

T*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Tying shoes now...

W


----------



## Kaila

We can wait!  

T


----------



## PopsnTuff

Tell me lastest!

T


----------



## Kaila

Too much hurrying?

G


----------



## tinytn

*Getting tired now..

W*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Wait stay up!

P


----------



## Kadee

Padlock the door 
R


----------



## Rosemarie

Remember the rules

S


----------



## Millyd

Seen them somewhere 
E


----------



## Sparky

Er,…over yonder.. 

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Refresh your memory.


----------



## Kaila

You overtired now?

W


----------



## Citygirl

*We went yesterday.

Y*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Yesterday went where?

E


----------



## RubyK

Eat the bread.

D


----------



## JustBonee

Drink your tea.

A


----------



## Kaila

Announce your destination.

N


----------



## Pink Biz

*Nome Alaska please.

E*


----------



## Kaila

Every natural wonder?

R


----------



## tinytn

*Remembering  Natural  Wonder !

R*


----------



## Kaila

Remember feeling awe.....

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyday feeling awe.....

E*


----------



## Kaila

Each thankful moment

T


----------



## Sparky

Time to Tango 

O


----------



## tinytn

*Ok , lets dance!

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Elderly folk excepted.

D


----------



## tinytn

Dance real slow

W


----------



## PopsnTuff

With your partner

R


----------



## tinytn

*Real slow music ♫*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Come on now!

W


----------



## tinytn

Where we going?


----------



## Rosemarie

Grind those hips!

S


----------



## Sparky

Shimmy and Shake

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Every other one!

E*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Eeeks we're dancing!

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Go girl, go!

O


----------



## Sparky

On and on 

N


----------



## PopsnTuff

No stopping us!

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Never mind age!


----------



## tinytn

oops Rosemarie , last letter was S. 
so i will start with letter S..

*Swing and Sway 

Y*


----------



## JustBonee

*You're hanging loose.

E*


----------



## Kaila

Each one helping.

G


----------



## PopsnTuff

Groovin is fun!

N


----------



## Kaila

Nice and pleasant!

T


----------



## PopsnTuff

Tap dancing too!

O


----------



## Kaila

Old time music?

C


----------



## PopsnTuff

Cha Cha now! 

W


----------



## Kaila

Wall flower perhaps... 

S


----------



## tinytn

*Samba music please ♫

E*


----------



## Kaila

Every type music!  

*C*


----------



## Rosemarie

Chubby Checkers twist?

T


----------



## Kadee

That’s rock n roll 
L


----------



## Sparky

Let's rest now... 

W


----------



## Rosemarie

With a smooch

H


----------



## Citygirl

*Have a seat!

T*


----------



## tinytn

*Tired, thank you..

U*


----------



## Kaila

Use my sofa?

A


----------



## PopsnTuff

And my chair!

R


----------



## tinytn

*Recliner feels good.

D*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Does it now?

W


----------



## tinytn

*Well little better,, *


----------



## Kaila

Relax and recuperate!  

E


----------



## tinytn

*Easy does it..  *


----------



## Kadee

Take power nap
P


----------



## tinytn

...


----------



## Kaila

Please talk _quietly !  

Y_


----------



## tinytn

You mean Whisper? 

R


----------



## Kaila

Right, please do!  

O


----------



## tinytn

ok, im whispering  

G


----------



## Kaila

Good, super  job!  

B


----------



## tinytn

*Better then ever!

R*


----------



## Kaila

Really, we improved!  

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Deadly quiet now!

W


----------



## Kaila

Wake up everyone!

E


----------



## Sparky

Eight more minutes.. 

S


----------



## PopsnTuff

Sleep was good....

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Do not enter!

R*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Right on sarge!

E


----------



## Kaila

Everlasting effort needed...

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't have effort...

T


----------



## Kaila

Too tired out?

T


----------



## tinytn

*Time for nap..

P*


----------



## Kaila

Please enjoy dream!

M


----------



## PopsnTuff

Mesmerizing ones also....

O


----------



## Sparky

Oh.. that too 

O


----------



## Citygirl

*Open the door!

R*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Right handed yes....

S


----------



## tinytn

*Shut the door !

R*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Roaring orders huh?

H


----------



## Kaila

Hopeful suggestions, okay?  

Y


----------



## PopsnTuff

Yes, absolutely, indeedy! 

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

Losing the plot!


----------



## Sparky

Yes, it's gone..

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Easy done, though!

H


----------



## Citygirl

*Have another one!

I*


----------



## tinytn

*I have idea!

A*


----------



## PopsnTuff

As do I....

I


----------



## Citygirl

*It is done!

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

End of ideas?

S


----------



## PopsnTuff

Say no way!

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yonder there's more.. 

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone !!!  lets go!

O*


----------



## Citygirl

*Over the hill!

L*


----------



## tinytn

*Long ways away!

Y*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Years gone by....

Y


----------



## Kaila

You know where?

E


----------



## PopsnTuff

Ejected into spaceship 

P


----------



## tinytn

*Oh my goodness !  

S*


----------



## Kadee

Stop the panic 
C


----------



## Kaila

Clocks moved forward!

D


----------



## tinytn

*Did not forget!

T*


----------



## Kadee

Take your time 
E


----------



## tinytn

*Easy does it.

T*


----------



## Kadee

Take a nap
P


----------



## Kaila

oops.....


----------



## tinytn

*Wait a while 
E*


----------



## Sparky

Everything's too slow

W


----------



## tinytn

Were getting old.. 

D


----------



## Gemma

Don't say that 

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Though it's true

E


----------



## tinytn

*Eat lotsa Bran    

N*


----------



## Kaila

Need a bathroom...  

M


----------



## PopsnTuff

Never lots, though....

H


----------



## tinytn

Hold it in..


----------



## Kaila

No, I can't... 

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Take this back!

K*


----------



## Rosemarie

Kindly refrain please!

E


----------



## Kaila

Remember what though?

H


----------



## JustBonee

Hold that thought

T


----------



## Sparky

Think it through 

H


----------



## Citygirl

*Here it is!

S*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Shucks, what again?

N


----------



## Kaila

Nearly finished now.

W


----------



## PopsnTuff

Whew I'm glad!

D


----------



## Kaila

Did you wait?

T


----------



## PopsnTuff

Think so, hmmm....

M


----------



## Citygirl

*More to come!

E*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Enough is enough.

H*


----------



## Gemma

Help someone tomorrow

W


----------



## Kaila

Will try to!

O


----------



## Gemma

Okay, that's great!

T


----------



## tinytn

*Time to go *!

*O*


----------



## Citygirl

*Open the door!

R*


----------



## Rosemarie

Remember your manners.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Save the day.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Say "thank you"

U


----------



## Sparky

UFO has landed

D


----------



## tinytn

*Dude! Their Here!!

E*


----------



## Citygirl

*Everyone is here!

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Even the vicar?

R


----------



## Kaila

(@Bonnie  , Sorry about my error above!)

Read this book

K


----------



## PopsnTuff

Knowledge is attained.....

D


----------



## Kaila

Do be open.

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Never tell lies

S


----------



## Kaila

Something learned daily

Y


----------



## JustBonee

You can't lose..

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat something delicious

S


----------



## PopsnTuff

Sandwiches for me!

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat something nutritious


S


----------



## PopsnTuff

Sloppy Joe's then....

N


----------



## Sparky

Not eel pie.. 

E


----------



## Kaila

Eel pie stinks!  

S


----------



## PopsnTuff

Sickening food above 

E


----------



## RubyK

Read the notices.

S


----------



## Kaila

Save my seat.

T


----------



## tinytn

*Two seats taken

N*


----------



## JustBonee

Now move  over ...

R


----------



## tinytn

*Rear seat taken ?

N*


----------



## Rosemarie

Not this one

E


----------



## Sparky

Empty one there.. 

E


----------



## tinytn

*Easy chair preferred..☺

D*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Dragging armchair closer....

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Recliner is preferred.


D


----------



## Kaila

Don't have that.  

T


----------



## PopsnTuff

Then we're unlucky 

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You go first.

T*


----------



## PopsnTuff

To the market?

T


----------



## Kaila

To the Park?

K


----------



## PopsnTuff

Kayaking an option

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Not round here.

E


----------



## Gemma

Ever go rafting?

G


----------



## Kaila

Great wishful idea!

A


----------



## Rosemarie

A spectator sport!!

T


----------



## Sparky

Try cheese rolling 

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Great with pickle!


E


----------



## PopsnTuff

Every person's post....

T


----------



## tinytn

Time for nap  

T


----------



## Pink Biz

*Please come back!

K*


----------



## Rosemarie

Knock three times

S


----------



## Sparky

Sing and whistle 

E


----------



## tinytn

*Eat your Spinach 

F*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Fuddy duddy eaters....

S


----------



## tinytn

*Simple slice Strawberries

T*


----------



## Citygirl

*Try this first!

T*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Understood and underestimated....

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Don't risk it.

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take a chance.
E


----------



## tinytn

Eat .. its ok..! 

K


----------



## Sparky

Keep the receipt 

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Take this back!

K*


----------



## Rosemarie

Knapsack is full

L


----------



## tinytn

*Looks very heavy 

Y*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Yes it's bursting!

G


----------



## tinytn

*Gosh ! Look out!!! *

*T*


----------



## Kadee

Take it home 
E


----------



## Rosemarie

Empty it first

T


----------



## Kaila

Too much stuff

F


----------



## Sparky

Full of thingamabobs

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Sort it out

T


----------



## PopsnTuff

Trusting you will~

L


----------



## Kaila

Lost my compass

S


----------



## Millyd

She has it 
T


----------



## Kaila

Too risky then


N


----------



## PopsnTuff

Nancy will go!

O


----------



## Kaila

Oh thank you!

U


----------



## Citygirl

*Use it up!

P*


----------



## Rosemarie

Plan your route

E


----------



## JustBonee

Earn your way.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling wont help 

P


----------



## tinytn

*Please stop yelling!

G*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Golly gee people....

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone settle down..

N*


----------



## Kaila

Now i'm trying.

G


----------



## PopsnTuff

Gopher outside, wow....

W


----------



## Citygirl

*Watch your step!

P*


----------



## Rosemarie

Policeman is watching

G


----------



## JustBonee

Group is gathering.

G


----------



## Sparky

Getting too full 

L


----------



## tinytn

Lets go home

E


----------



## JustBonee

Enjoy the trip.

P


----------



## PopsnTuff

Paris an option!

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Not just now.



W


----------



## Kaila

We'll play games.

S


----------



## tinytn

Start game now..

W


----------



## PopsnTuff

Won, two, three!

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Ere we go!

O


----------



## Kaila

Over the river!

R


----------



## Sparky

Remember the crocodile.. 

E


----------



## tinytn

*EEK  You sure??

E*


----------



## Citygirl

*Easy does it!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Terribly wet though!

H


----------



## Rosemarie

Hand out wellies

S


----------



## Kaila

So very logical! 

L


----------



## PopsnTuff

Life vests everyone!

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone keep calm   *


----------



## PopsnTuff

Maybe we will!

L


----------



## Citygirl

*Little by little!*


----------



## Rosemarie

Extreme danger ahead

D


----------



## Kaila

Do small tasks

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Select a programme

E


----------



## Kaila

Even a game

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Enter your user-name

E


----------



## Sparky

Expect an answer 

R


----------



## Kaila

Re-use same password?  

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Do it again!

N*


----------



## Kaila

No, only once!

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Eat your veggies!

S*


----------



## Kaila

Save the dessert

T


----------



## tinytn

*Two for me.!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Everybody share, please

E


----------



## JustBonee

Earn one's keep.

P


----------



## PopsnTuff

Pie slice, yum...

M


----------



## Rosemarie

Monday morning starts

S


----------



## Kadee

Soup is made 
E


----------



## Rosemarie

Eat it hot

T


----------



## PopsnTuff

Too hot, ouch....

H


----------



## Rosemarie

Helps clear sinuses

S


----------



## Sparky

Spread the word 

D


----------



## PopsnTuff

Dinner is ready!

Y


----------



## Kaila

Your favorite food?

D


----------



## PopsnTuff

Dairy for starters

S


----------



## Kaila

Sweet Ice cream?  

M


----------



## PopsnTuff

Mousse desert please

E


----------



## Kaila

Elf took yours.  

S


----------



## PopsnTuff

Santa ate it! lol...

T


----------



## Kaila

Too funny, you!  

U


----------



## PopsnTuff

Unpredictable Christmas characters!

S


----------



## Kaila

Stealing food, them!


----------



## PopsnTuff

Maybe reindeer too!

O


----------



## Citygirl

*My turn, next!

T*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Tuesday almost here

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Exit this way!

Y*


----------



## Rosemarie

You go first

T


----------



## Kaila

Too tired now

W


----------



## Rosemarie

Wait till later.


R


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember the way!

S*


----------



## Sparky

Still don't remember

R


----------



## tinytn

*Remind me later

R*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Rest is needed...

D


----------



## tinytn

*Dogs barking outside!

E*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Eeeks they're noisy!

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You come back!

K*


----------



## Rosemarie

Kind of you

U


----------



## JustBonee

Unbolt the door.

R


----------



## Sparky

Restrain the Parrot  

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Try this first

T*


----------



## tinytn

*That doesn't work

K*


----------



## PopsnTuff

Reaching for bolt!

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Throw a bone

E


----------



## Kaila

Ever catch any?

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

You mean dogs?


----------



## Kaila

Some dogs possibl*y*....  

(_i meant a bone, rosemarie )_

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

You chase bones?


----------



## Kaila

Rosemarie said:


> Throw a bone



(That's what I was replying to, rosemarie… just my humor )

S

Sipping broth, now.

W


----------



## Rosemarie

With your dog?

G


----------



## Kaila

Gone outdoors, him!  

M


----------



## Rosemarie

Maybe chasing bones?


----------



## Kaila

Seems very likely!

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yaks chase bones.. 

S


----------



## Rosemarie

(Did you use bones to make the broth?)


Sure about that?

T


----------



## tinytn

Take his word..

D


----------



## Kaila

(yes, @Rosemarie )

Did he promise?

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Every other one!

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Ever get confused?

D


----------



## JustBonee

Do your homework.

K


----------



## Rosemarie

Kitty chewed it.

T


----------



## Kaila

Torn and tattered?

D


----------



## JustBonee

Do over again.

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Need new book

K


----------



## Sparky

Keep it safe

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Everything must go!

O*


----------



## Rosemarie

Or be destroyed

D


----------



## tinytn

Destroy , now renew!


----------



## Kaila

Want fresh start...

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take a walk.

K


----------



## tinytn

Keep it short

T


----------



## Kadee

Try fishing then 
N


----------



## Rosemarie

Not my thing.

G


----------



## JustBonee

Get some  exercise.

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Evening is best.

T


----------



## Sparky

Tonight or Tomorrow 

W


----------



## Citygirl

*We are coming!

G*


----------



## tinytn

*Going home first

T *


----------



## Kaila

Tomorrow come back!

K


----------



## Sparky

Keep on trucking 

G


----------



## tinytn

*Get a move-on

N*


----------



## Kaila

Nearing naptime again?

N


----------



## Gemma

Not yet, sista! 

A


----------



## Kaila

Alright, will wait.  

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Try it again!

N*


----------



## Kaila

Not till Monday....

Y


----------



## tinytn

*Yes !!!! Tomorrow's Monday !

Y*


----------



## Rosemarie

Yesterday was Sunday


----------



## Kaila

You are correct

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Thought I was 

S


----------



## Gemma

Should we exercise?

E


----------



## JustBonee

Exercise is good.

D


----------



## Kaila

Do some walking?

G


----------



## Sparky

Got any boots.. 

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Sensible walking shoes

S


----------



## Gemma

Sneakers will work

K


----------



## Rosemarie

Knee-length socks needed

D


----------



## Gemma

Dark or light?

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Scarlet is nice

E


----------



## tinytn

*Ebony is too

O*


----------



## Kaila

Over the knees?

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Sit down here!

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Socks or tights?

S


----------



## Sparky

Stretchy is best

T


----------



## tinytn

Take size 3XXX's

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Shorts to match

H


----------



## Gemma

Hard to find

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't want shorts.. 

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Stick to longs

S


----------



## Gemma

Sparky being picky?


----------



## Rosemarie

You think so?

O


----------



## JustBonee

One cannot say.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yes it's true.. 

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Ever the pugilist

T


----------



## tinytn

*Take in stride

E*


----------



## Kaila

Equal length steps

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Stop it now!

W*


----------



## Kadee

What’s the hurry 
Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You are late!

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Early is better

R


----------



## Sparky

Ready with tea 

A


----------



## Citygirl

*All together now!

W*


----------



## Kaila

What's going on?

N


----------



## tinytn

no one knows 

S


----------



## Kaila

Snowy season ending

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Get out sunshades


S


----------



## Kaila

Saved mine carefully! 

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

You are thrifty!

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling still happens.. 

S


----------



## tinytn

Sing a song ♫

G


----------



## Gemma

Great hearing you!

U


----------



## Rosemarie

Under the stairs.

S


----------



## Gemma

She's under there? 

E


----------



## Ken N Tx

End of story

F


----------



## tinytn

*Find new story*


----------



## Sparky

You can start.. 

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Thomas was busy.....

Y


----------



## tinytn

Yodeling all day..


----------



## Citygirl

*You stay here!

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Eventually he tired.

D


----------



## Sparky

Doing sleepwalk yodeling 

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Got into bed 

D


----------



## Prairie dog

Dead on arrival 

L


----------



## JustBonee

..


----------



## JustBonee

Late to party.

Y


----------



## tinytn

Your here now.. 

W


----------



## tinytn

...


----------



## Rosemarie

Where's your present?

T


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gone with past


----------



## Rosemarie

That is clever!


----------



## Sparky

Really confused now 

W


----------



## Rosemarie

Worrying  won't help.

P


----------



## JustBonee

Please stay focused.

D


----------



## Kaila

Do reach out.

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Time will tell

L


----------



## JustBonee

Let's  go sailing.

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Great idea, Bonnie!

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone is invited!*


----------



## Rosemarie

Don't forget life-jackets


----------



## JustBonee

Safe,  not sorry.

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You come back!

K*


----------



## Prairie dog

Kindness gets rewards

S


----------



## Citygirl

*So it is.

S*


----------



## Rosemarie

Sailors all ready?

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yes, Popeye's back

K


----------



## Rosemarie

Kippers for supper?

R


----------



## tinytn

Red Beets too!

O


----------



## Citygirl

*Onions go too!

O*


----------



## Kaila

Oil on those?

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Even with onions

S


----------



## Gemma

Saute in butter

R


----------



## Prairie dog

rest well tonight

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Tomorrow work begins

S


----------



## Meringue

See you then


----------



## Rosemarie

Nightie night, everyone.


----------



## Kaila

East darkens first.

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take it easy.

Y


----------



## tinytn

Yawning,...im tired..

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't overdo, tomorrow.

W


----------



## Rosemarie

Why, what's happening?


G


----------



## Gemma

Going on vacation?

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Not planning to

O


----------



## JustBonee

Offer other options.

S


----------



## Sparky

Spin a coin

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Not into gambling


G


----------



## tinytn

*Going fishing maybe?*


----------



## Rosemarie

Eating my supper

R


----------



## tinytn

Call me later

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Right you are


E


----------



## Sparky

Expect an alarm 

M


----------



## Rosemarie

Man ringing bell?

L


----------



## tinytn

*Listen !  He's singing ♫ 

G*


----------



## Rosemarie

Good, a lullaby!

H


----------



## Gemma

Yowza, it's beautiful!

L


----------



## Sparky

Like angel screeching 

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Give that back!

K*


----------



## tinytn

*Keeping it hidden !

N*


----------



## Rosemarie

Not from me


E


----------



## Gemma

Easy does it

T


----------



## Sparky

Time to think.. 

K


----------



## Citygirl

*Kind of you!

U*


----------



## Rosemarie

Until it happens

S


----------



## tinytn

sometime soon maybe?

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Exit this way!

Y*


----------



## tinytn

*You first Madam!

M*


----------



## Rosemarie

Men go last


T


----------



## Citygirl

*Test it first

T*


----------



## tinytn

*Take a chance..

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Ever the optimist


T


----------



## JustBonee

Tell the truth

H


----------



## tinytn

*Here goes Nothin' 

N*


----------



## Citygirl

*No not yet

T*


----------



## Rosemarie

Take your time


E


----------



## Sparky

Eat some Spinach 

H


----------



## tinytn

*Have a Nap

P*


----------



## tinytn

*Now and then..

N*


----------



## Lashann

*Never say never

R*


----------



## Rosemarie

Rest your bones.


S


----------



## JustBonee

Sing a song.

G


----------



## Gemma

Grinning while listening

G


----------



## Kaila

Gorgeous Blue Sky

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

Yellow sun shining

G


----------



## tinytn

*Going To Rain

H*


----------



## Rosemarie

Heavy downpours forecast


T


----------



## Lashann

*Time will tell

L*


----------



## Gemma

Lots of snow

W


----------



## JustBonee

Winter be gone

E


----------



## Gemma

Except in Pennsylvania!

A


----------



## Rosemarie

Almost summery here

E


----------



## Gemma

Elated hearing that

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Too warm really


Y


----------



## Kaila

You prefer Autumn?

N


----------



## tinytn

*Now your talkin'

N*


----------



## Rosemarie

Not a sunlover


R


----------



## Kaila

Ready for flowers.


S


----------



## Rosemarie

Sunflowers are impressive

E


----------



## tinytn

*Every flower is..

s*


----------



## JustBonee

Spring has sprung

G


----------



## Kaila

Grateful for much.

H


----------



## Rosemarie

Hoping for rain


N


----------



## Kadee

Need it badly 

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

Yes, here too


O


----------



## tinytn

Out of water ?

R


----------



## Kaila

Rain buckets empty?

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Your's all gone?

E*


----------



## Kaila

Every one used.

D


----------



## Kadee

Dam is full 
L


----------



## Kaila

Look out then!

N


----------



## Kadee

Need new buckets
S


----------



## Kaila

Simply Order Online!   

E


----------



## Kadee

Eager to assist 
T


----------



## Rosemarie

Thunderstorms are forecast


T


----------



## JustBonee

< Thunder  scares  Bear

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Reassure him then.

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Nobody is around!

D*


----------



## tinytn

*Dogs are here!*


*E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Eclairs are delicious


S


----------



## JustBonee

Sugar is sweet.

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Turn it down!

N*


----------



## Rosemarie

No noise here


E


----------



## tinytn

*Ears are ringing !

G*


----------



## Kaila

Get some earplugs?  

S


----------



## Lashann

*Silence is golden

N*


----------



## Rosemarie

Neighbours are noisy


Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling too much

H


----------



## JustBonee

Have a plan.

N


----------



## Kaila

Nice Old Photograph

H


----------



## tinytn

*Happy memory photos 

S*


----------



## Rosemarie

Still smiling though


H


----------



## Sparky

Have some chocolate 

E


----------



## tinytn

*Eek! i'm dieting !

G*


----------



## Rosemarie

Give it here!

E


----------



## Kaila

Each one piece?  

E


----------



## tinytn

*Enough for everyone!

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Eat it slowly


Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, I will.

L


----------



## Sparky

Let's get more...  

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Exit this way!

Y*


----------



## tinytn

*You First Madam

Z*


----------



## Kaila

M

May I go?

O


----------



## Citygirl

*Onward we go!

O*


----------



## Kaila

Off to Oz!

Z


----------



## tinytn

*Zoom , Zoom, Zoom !

M*


----------



## Citygirl

*Make this over!

R*


----------



## tinytn

*Returns over there* 

*E*


----------



## Kaila

Every size wrong


G


----------



## tinytn

*Get sizes right! *


----------



## Sparky

That seems reasonable 

E


----------



## Kaila

Even though impractical

L


----------



## Rosemarie

Let's go barefoot


T


----------



## Sparky

That sounds rough 

H


----------



## JustBonee

Hiking   along trail.

L


----------



## Rosemarie

Long trousers essential.



L


----------



## Kaila

Lace your shoes

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Snacks are needed



D


----------



## Kaila

Definitely pack food

D


----------



## tinytn

*Dinner's on me!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Ever so generous!

S


----------



## Sparky

Sardines and Soup? 

P


----------



## Kaila

Possibly but unlikely

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

Yet more questions.


S


----------



## Kaila

Sure have lots!

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Still learning things.


S


----------



## Citygirl

*Sit up straight!

T*


----------



## tinytn

*Take a nap

P*


----------



## Gemma

Perhaps tomorrow ma'am

M


----------



## JustBonee

Memo for tomorrow.

W


----------



## Kaila

Will we remember?

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Remember what exactly?


Y


----------



## Kaila

Your plan, perhaps?

S


----------



## Sparky

Someone's plotting something.. 

G


----------



## Kaila

_Good plans, possibly  

Y_


----------



## Rosemarie

You can hope.


E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone can help

P*


----------



## Kaila

Please cooperate well.  

L


----------



## Rosemarie

Let's work together.


R


----------



## Lashann

*Register early then

N*


----------



## Rosemarie

Numbers are limited.


D


----------



## Sparky

Don't bring Lulu.. 

U


----------



## Rosemarie

Unless she insists.


S


----------



## JustBonee

Sign up soon.

N


----------



## Gemma

Next Tuesday alright?

T


----------



## Lashann

*Nothing is simple

E*


----------



## Kaila

Easy does it!

T


----------



## applecruncher

Touch your toes

S


----------



## Gemma

Slip off shoes

A


----------



## Rosemarie

Apply hand sanitizer


R


----------



## Kaila

Read a book

K


----------



## Rosemarie

Knock on wood.


D


----------



## Gemma

Dine on Spaghetti 

I


----------



## Sparky

Is any left...


----------



## Rosemarie

Try on toast.

T


----------



## JustBonee

Toast  and tea.

A


----------



## Rosemarie

Always a winner.


R


----------



## Pink Biz

*Rye or wheat?

T*


----------



## JustBonee

*Two is company.

Y*


----------



## tinytn

*You go first!   

T *


----------



## Kaila

Two Atta Time?  

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Eat Out Often?

N*


----------



## Rosemarie

Not very often.


N


----------



## Sparky

Not in Chinese 

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Empty the bins.


S


----------



## Citygirl

*Stand up straight.

T*


----------



## tinytn

*Take 10 steps .

U*


----------



## JustBonee

*Use the stairs.

S*


----------



## Gemma

Speed it up!

P


----------



## Citygirl

*Put it down!

N*


----------



## Kaila

Not finished eating.

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Grab your coat.


T


----------



## MarciKS

Take the bus

S


----------



## Kadee

Signal the driver 
R


----------



## MarciKS

Run the light

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Tickets for sale.


E


----------



## Sparky

Eight for Seven 

N


----------



## Rosemarie

No deals done.


E


----------



## tinytn

*Eat everything day!

Y*


----------



## Citygirl

*You come back!

K*


----------



## Kaila

Keep open mind

D


----------



## MarciKS

Do it yourself

F


----------



## Kaila

Feel better soon!

N


----------



## MarciKS

No I won't

T


----------



## Kaila

Too sad, then.

N


----------



## MarciKS

Not for me

E


----------



## Kaila

Each her own!  

N


----------



## Rosemarie

No arguments, please.


E


----------



## Lashann

*Not right now

W*


----------



## MarciKS

Every man for himself

F


----------



## MarciKS

Lashann said:


> *Not right now
> 
> W*



 You start with the last letter of the answer before. Which would've been E and now I went so it's F.


----------



## Rosemarie

Follow the rules.


S


----------



## MarciKS

Surely she will   

L


----------



## Rosemarie

Lockdown is easing.


G


----------



## tinytn

*Gates are opening

G*


----------



## Sparky

Grab the Gin

N


----------



## JustBonee

*Name your poison.

N*


----------



## Kaila

Notice your surroundings

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Stay on guard.


D


----------



## Kaila

Don't just sleepwalk.

K


----------



## Sparky

Keep turning right 

T


----------



## Kaila

To arrive whereabouts?

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Something is missing!

G*


----------



## Kaila

Go look elsewhere

E


----------



## tinytn

everyone's  looking somewhere!

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Enter with caution!

N*


----------



## Kaila

Nobody's there now.

W


----------



## Aunt Marg

What in the world are all of you talking about?

T


----------



## Kaila

(This game needs you to put that into a 3 word sentence, Marg... )

Too many words.  

S


----------



## Aunt Marg

Silly replies aren't going to get you anywhere, Kaila! 

A


----------



## MarciKS

.


----------



## Aunt Marg

You again? 

N


----------



## Aunt Marg

ROFLMAO! 

Okay, got it, 3 word sentence!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Okay, back to W.

What the heck?

K


----------



## MarciKS

....


----------



## Kaila

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/three-word-sentence

Now please look  

K


----------



## Aunt Marg

MarciKS said:


> ....


Beat you again, Marci!

I am laughing so hard right now!!!


----------



## MarciKS

You have to give someone else a chance to answer.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Kaila, Kaila, Kaila.

A


----------



## Kaila

Answer now Marci!!!!!!

I


----------



## Aunt Marg

It's my turn!  

N


----------



## MarciKS

No I'm good

D


----------



## Aunt Marg

Darned rights, Marci! 

I


----------



## Kaila

Is she here?

E


----------



## Aunt Marg

Extra, extra large!

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Even monsters eat.


T


----------



## Kaila

Too much food?

D


----------



## Aunt Marg

Dirty rotten scoundrels

S


----------



## Kaila

So, not friends?  

S


----------



## Aunt Marg

Super duper friends! 

S


----------



## Kaila

Sounds very good! 

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Do it now!

W*


----------



## tinytn

*Wait a while

E*


----------



## Kaila

Early Evening perhaps

S


----------



## JustBonee

Showers are coming.

G


----------



## Kaila

Got a raincoat?

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Think so somewhere.


E


----------



## Aunt Marg

Eliminating all expense.

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Everything free then.


N


----------



## Aunt Marg

Nope, not everything.

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Guess what's next.


T


----------



## Sparky

That's the problem

M


----------



## Kaila

More nagging doubt?

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Teeth clenched,waiting.


G


----------



## Aunt Marg

Grins and grimaces...

S


----------



## tinytn

*Smiles and Snickers 

T*


----------



## Kaila

S

Such delicious fun!

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Nothing new here!

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Except the day.


Y


----------



## Aunt Marg

Yesterday is gone...

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Events are history.


Y


----------



## Sparky

Yet more soon

N


----------



## Kaila

New hope sought 

T


----------



## Citygirl

*This is over!

R*


----------



## Aunt Marg

Related to what?

T


----------



## tinytn

*Time , what time?

E*


----------



## Aunt Marg

Early morning time!

E


----------



## tinytn

*Eager to eat,,

T*


----------



## Aunt Marg

Trim the fat!

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Take a nap.


P


----------



## Citygirl

*Put that away!

Y*


----------



## Aunt Marg

Yes, right away! 

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yet don't spill....

L


----------



## Aunt Marg

Love your cup!

P


----------



## Kaila

Pass the soup!

P


----------



## Aunt Marg

Pass the pudding!

G


----------



## Kaila

Get it yourself!  

F


----------



## Aunt Marg

For heavens sakes! 

S


----------



## Kaila

Say that again!  

N


----------



## Aunt Marg

Nope, can't do! 

O


----------



## Kaila

Okay, don't then!  

N


----------



## Aunt Marg

Now, now, you! 

U


----------



## Kaila

Understand each other?  

R


----------



## tinytn

....


----------



## Aunt Marg

Rascals must play! 

Y


----------



## Aunt Marg

Party on down!

N


----------



## tinytn

...'


----------



## Aunt Marg

Errr... you kidding?

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Get your coat!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Too worn out.

T


----------



## Sparky

Try to sleep.. 

P


----------



## Rosemarie

Please be quiet.


T


----------



## tinytn

*Time to dream

M*


----------



## Kaila

My wish exactly

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

You're not alone.


E


----------



## Kaila

Everyone for breakfast?

T


----------



## Lewkat

Time for coffee

E


----------



## Kaila

Each their favorite.  

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Empty cups waiting.


G


----------



## Sparky

Getting the tea.. 

A


----------



## Kaila

Animal crackers, too?

O


----------



## Rosemarie

Or chocolate biscuits?


S


----------



## tinytn

*Salt and Pepper ?

R*


----------



## JustBonee

Rock and  Roll

L


----------



## Kaila

Like we're teens.  

S


----------



## tinytn

*Some older teens

S*


----------



## Kaila

Senior Teens perhaps?  

S


----------



## tinytn

*Sounds about right!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Too ridiculous though?

H


----------



## tinytn

*Hope not,,,,Gulp!

P*


----------



## Kaila

Please sleep well.  

L


----------



## tinytn

*Like a baby,,

Y*


----------



## Kaila

You could dream.... 

M


----------



## Rosemarie

Make-believe to escape.


E


----------



## Kaila

Escapes sometimes helpful!

L


----------



## Sparky

Let's escape now... 

W


----------



## Kaila

We've got oars!  

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Storms are forecast.


T


----------



## tinytn

*Take umbrella's with!

H*


----------



## Citygirl

*Hurry up, okay?

Y*


----------



## Kaila

You ready yet?

T


----------



## tinytn

*Time to go?*


----------



## Kaila

Out the door?

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Ready and waiting.


G


----------



## Kaila

Grab keys then.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need more sleep.. 

P


----------



## Kaila

Please nap _later !  

R_


----------



## Citygirl

*Rent is due!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Every month again?

N


----------



## Rosemarie

No, it's yearly.


Y


----------



## Kaila

Yearly rent, wow!  

W


----------



## Rosemarie

Well, ground rent.


T


----------



## tinytn

That's not fair!
*
R*


----------



## JustBonee

Rent or Own.

N


----------



## Kaila

Neither is free.  

E


----------



## Sparky

Everything is Something 

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Give this back!

K*


----------



## tinytn

*Keep it cold !

D*


----------



## Kaila

Don't drop it!

T


----------



## tinytn

*Take it easy..

Y*


----------



## Kaila

You said so.  

O


----------



## tinytn

*Oh, i did..? 

D*


----------



## Kaila

Didn't you then? 

N


----------



## tinytn

Not recalling it..

T


----------



## Kaila

Then let's play...   

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

Yes, don't fight.


T


----------



## Kaila

Try not to!  ^^^

O


----------



## Rosemarie

Onward and upward.


D


----------



## Kaila

Directly uphill, hopefully.

Y


----------



## JustBonee

You can't lose.

E


----------



## Sparky

Everyone's a winner..  

R


----------



## Kaila

Read that someplace?

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Enter other door!

R*


----------



## Kaila

Right this way!

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You go first!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Take _*my*_ turn ! 

N


----------



## tinytn

*No thank you..

U*


----------



## Kaila

^^^  

Unwanted turn available!

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone  is opposed!!

D


----------



## Kaila

Done with that!  

T


----------



## tinytn

*That's it then?*


----------



## Kaila

Now something else....
E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone's here today?

Y*


----------



## Kaila

You see them?

M


----------



## tinytn

*Maybe one, two?

O*


----------



## Kaila

Or not yet?

T


----------



## tinytn

*Time will tell.

L*


----------



## Kaila

Look, later on.

N


----------



## tinytn

*Nobody's here yet! 

T*


----------



## Kaila

They'll come soon.

N


----------



## tinytn

*Sooner or later

R*


----------



## Kaila

Rent a room.

M


----------



## tinytn

*Motels are expensive!

N*


----------



## Kaila

E

Ever more increases!

S


----------



## tinytn

*Stay at home..

E*


----------



## Kaila

Early to Bed.

D


----------



## MarciKS

Do you wanna?

*A*


----------



## Sparky

Ah,.. maybe not  

T


----------



## Kaila

Terrible timing though...

H


----------



## Sparky

Have to think... 

K


----------



## Rosemarie

Kittens are cute.

E


----------



## Kaila

Even when naughty.  

Y


----------



## tinytn

*Yes, their nice..

E*


----------



## Kaila

Equally are dogs

S


----------



## JustBonee

Safe and sound.

D


----------



## Kaila

Doing alright, today.

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

Yesterday was tedious.


S


----------



## Kaila

Some days are.

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Even good days.


S


----------



## Kaila

Saturdays are included.

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Daily life continues.


----------



## Citygirl

*Sit down now!

W*


----------



## RubyK

Way to go!

O


----------



## Rosemarie

Open your mind.


D


----------



## Kaila

Door's open wide.

E


----------



## tinytn

*Enjoy the day!

Y*


----------



## Kaila

Your reminder, helps! 

S


----------



## Sparky

Sing something yodelish 

H


----------



## Rosemarie

Have to decline.


E


----------



## tinytn

*Elsie loves yodeling 

G*


----------



## Kaila

Get a CD.

D


----------



## Sassycakes

*Do something nice*

*E*


----------



## Kaila

Eggs in basket

T


----------



## RubyK

Take the money.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You very certain?

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Not at all.


L


----------



## Kaila

Leave it, then.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need more perusal 

L


----------



## Rosemarie

Loiter with intent.


T


----------



## tinytn

Take it home

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Eat your dinner!

R*


----------



## Kaila

Read a book.

K


----------



## Millyd

Kitchen duties waiting 
G


----------



## Rosemarie

Garden needs tidying.


G


----------



## Kaila

Get started, then.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need more tea

A


----------



## Rosemarie

After work's done!

E


----------



## Kaila

Every reward _earned!  

D_


----------



## JustBonee

Do it yourself.

F


----------



## Kaila

Fine, I will!  


L


----------



## Citygirl

*Let's get going!

G*


----------



## Rosemarie

Get up steam.


M


----------



## Kadee

Maybe on Monday 
Y


----------



## Rosemarie

You can hope.


E


----------



## Kaila

Early on Wednesday?

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yet more intrigue  

E


----------



## Kaila

Even if sooner?

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Return this tomorrow!

W*


----------



## Rosemarie

We're not finished.


D


----------



## tinytn

*Do not worry..

Y*


----------



## Kaila

You won't forget?

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Trust me. okay?

Y*


----------



## Kaila

You seem reliable.

E


----------



## Sparky

Elves are watching 

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Give this back!

K*


----------



## JustBonee

Keep it now.

W


----------



## Aneeda72

What the heck


----------



## Kaila

Keys for car.

R


----------



## tinytn

*Remind me later.

R*


----------



## Kaila

Return them, then.   

N


----------



## Kadee

No I’m busy 
y


----------



## mike4lorie

yummy it was

s


----------



## Rosemarie

Save me some.


E


----------



## Sparky

Escargot or Eels.. 

S


----------



## Kaila

Soon we're leaving.

G


----------



## Sassycakes

*Going Going Gone !*

*E*


----------



## Citygirl

*Evening is over!

R*


----------



## Rosemarie

Ready for tomorrow?


W


----------



## Citygirl

*We need time!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Ease your mind.

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Do things slowly.


Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, settle yourself.

F


----------



## Rosemarie

Feel the grass.


S


----------



## tinytn

*it feels wet..

T*


----------



## Kaila

Take your boots

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Sit on plastic.


----------



## JustBonee

Call for help.

P


----------



## Sparky

Press the alarm

M


----------



## Kaila

Much time waiting…. 

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Go home, first!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Tore my pantleg

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Get a pin.


N


----------



## Kadee

Need more pins 
S


----------



## Sparky

Seven over there.. 

E


----------



## Kaila

Every pin needed!

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Done with pins.


S


----------



## Kaila

Soaked my shirt.

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Take it off.


F


----------



## Kaila

Friend spilled coffee.

E


----------



## Sparky

Eggnog is arriving 

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Get some glasses.


S


----------



## tinytn

Seven will be enough?

T


----------



## JustBonee

Three will do.

O


----------



## Rosemarie

Or one spare


E


----------



## Sparky

Eight minus half.. 

F


----------



## Citygirl

*Fill it up.

P*


----------



## Rosemarie

Pour it carefully


Y


----------



## JustBonee

You can lead.

D


----------



## tinytn

*Don't know how..!  

W*


----------



## Kaila

We'll help you

U


----------



## Ceege

Until we meet.

V


----------



## JustBonee

T..
Today is good.

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Do it now!

W*


----------



## tinytn

*Why now mama? 

A*


----------



## MarciKS

always that way.

B


----------



## Kaila

(hi marci...this thread starts each post with last letter of previous post)



MarciKS said:


> always that way.



Y

Yes, always been!  

N


----------



## MarciKS

Now I see (sorry)

E


----------



## Kaila

Each is funny

Y


----------



## MarciKS

You know it

T


----------



## Kaila

Truly all individuals!  

S


----------



## Ceege

Serve yourself, please.

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Eat savoury first.


T


----------



## JustBonee

Try it all..

L


----------



## Rosemarie

Lick your fingers.

S


----------



## Kaila

Sip very slowly.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yes or No..  

O


----------



## Kaila

Oh, who decides?

S


----------



## tinytn

*Someone else decides.

S*


----------



## Rosemarie

So my choice.

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Empty the trash!

H*


----------



## Repondering

*Heed the rules.

S*


----------



## Kaila

Simmer down, now.  

W


----------



## Pink Biz

Why should I?

I


----------



## Rosemarie

I will decide.

E


----------



## Kaila

Earliest possible, please

E


----------



## Sparky

Expect answer soon.. 

N


----------



## tinytn

*Now let loose!

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Elastic has snapped


D


----------



## Citygirl

*Doing it now!

W*


----------



## JustBonee

Wear something else.

E


----------



## Repondering

This feels good.


----------



## Kaila

@Repondering  This game format, the new sentence starts with the last letter of the previous posted sentence. 



Bonnie said:


> Wear something else.
> 
> E



Every post fine!  

E


----------



## Repondering

Evidently I'm dim

M


----------



## Rosemarie

Maybe you are!


E


----------



## Repondering

I'll get enlightened.


----------



## JustBonee

Kaila said:


> @Repondering  *This game format, the new sentence starts with the last letter of the previous posted sentence. *


----------



## Rosemarie

Doesn't he know?


W


----------



## Ceege

Without any regret.

T


----------



## Kaila

Time will tell.

L


----------



## Rosemarie

Leave it be


E


----------



## Sparky

Expect another one 

E


----------



## Kaila

Every day though?

H


----------



## tinytn

*He's sleeping now.

W*


----------



## JustBonee

Wake him up! 

P


----------



## Kaila

Please wait, instead. 

D


----------



## Ceege

Don't arrive early.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, on time!  

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Earn a crust


T


----------



## Sparky

That's not much.. 

H


----------



## Kaila

Hope for more?

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Easy to say.


Y


----------



## JustBonee

You know it!

T


----------



## Kaila

Temptations now abound!

D


----------



## JustBonee

Do it yourself.

F


----------



## Sparky

Fone a Friend 

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Dial her number


R


----------



## tinytn

*Read my Lips*


----------



## Citygirl

*Sit a while.

E*


----------



## Kaila

Eat your spinach.

H


----------



## Rosemarie

Hope for better.


R


----------



## JustBonee

Rise and shine

E


----------



## Kaila

Even between naps.

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Smile and nod


D


----------



## Kaila

Don't yank blanket.    

T


----------



## Sparky

Tie it down

N


----------



## Kaila

New one needed.

D


----------



## tinytn

*Dog wants blanket
T*


----------



## Kaila

Torn on corner. 

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Ripped on seams


S


----------



## Gemma

Stop gaining weight

T


----------



## Rosemarie

That's the truth!


H


----------



## JustBonee

Have an apple.

E


----------



## Sparky

Enough for two

O


----------



## Rosemarie

Oranges are better


R


----------



## tinytn

*Rind taste bitter!

R*


----------



## Kaila

Roasted Root Veggies?

S


----------



## Gemma

Saute some spinach

H


----------



## Kaila

Hold the pepper!

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Read the rules


S


----------



## Kaila

Such long list!

T


----------



## Sparky

Terms and Conditions 

S


----------



## Kaila

Selling me something?

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Gambling is addictive.

E


----------



## tinytn

*Eat veggies instead

D*


----------



## Kaila

Definitely much healthier

R


----------



## Ken N Tx

Run Forest Run

S


----------



## Kaila

Ken N Tx said:


> Run Forest Run



(Ken, this thread, the next post starts with last letter of previous, rather than alphabetical)

N

Nowhere to Run

N


----------



## Ken N Tx

Kaila said:


> (Ken, this thread, the next post starts with last letter of previous, rather than alphabetical)
> 
> N
> 
> Nowhere to Run
> 
> N


Sorry..


----------



## Rosemarie

Naughty boy, Ken


N


----------



## Kaila

Ken N Tx said:


> Sorry..



Oh sure, Ken.     



Rosemarie said:


> Naughty boy, Ken



N

Not so fast!

T


----------



## tinytn

*Take your time

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Easy does it


T


----------



## Ken N Tx

Time will tell

L


----------



## Rosemarie

Lockdown is over.


R


----------



## JustBonee

Road trip time.

E


----------



## tinytn

*East or West ?

T*


----------



## Gemma

Toronto's a possibility?

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

You can choose.


E


----------



## tinytn

*East or North?

H*


----------



## Citygirl

*He will come!

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Ever the optimist.


T


----------



## Ceege

Trust your instincts.

S


----------



## Kaila

Save some energy.

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

Yoga helps relaxation


N


----------



## tinytn

*Not when tired

D*


----------



## Kaila

Don't fall asleep

P


----------



## Sparky

Practice the bagpipes 

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Secretly at first


T


----------



## Kaila

Too much clatter!

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Rely on yourself


F


----------



## Kaila

Foghorns are heard

D


----------



## Ceege

Down and Out


----------



## Kaila

T

Take some smiles.....


S


----------



## Rosemarie

Smile at everyone.


E


----------



## Kaila

Even wave briefly.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodel if necessary 

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yell "Hello," ...  softly.  

Y


----------



## joybelle

Yes, yes, yes

S


----------



## Citygirl

*So be it!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Time for games!

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Sit down now!

W*


----------



## Kaila

Was it required?

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Does it matter?


R


----------



## Sparky

Relax and Think 

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep your cool.

L


----------



## tinytn

*Lets just play!

Y*


----------



## Kaila

You're right, again!  

N


----------



## tinytn

Now your talkin'

N


----------



## Kaila

^^

Next customer, please!

E


----------



## Ken N Tx

End of game

E


----------



## Kaila

Exit that way.  

Y


----------



## Gemma

Your leaving already? 

Y


----------



## Kaila

You suggest options?

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Slow down please.


E


----------



## Ken N Tx

Enough is enough

F


----------



## Gemma

Feeling tired again?

N


----------



## Rosemarie

No, not yet


T


----------



## Sparky

Try something new 

W


----------



## tinytn

*What is new?   

W*


----------



## joybelle

Water is wet.

T


----------



## Gemma

Tea is too

O


----------



## joybelle

Over and out.

P


----------



## Kaila

Pitcher is empty/

Y


----------



## Gemma

You fill it! 

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Too far away


Y


----------



## Kaila

You can't go?  

O


----------



## JustBonee

Open the door

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Rest your bones.


S


----------



## Sparky

Right or Left.. 

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Going my way?


----------



## Kaila

Yes, I will.

L


----------



## joybelle

Little by little.

M


----------



## Kaila

( @joybelle   In *this* game thread, the next post begins with the last letter of the previous post. I like your replies!  )



joybelle said:


> Little by little.



E

Each one helps.

S


----------



## Gemma

Stop and rest!

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Try it first!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Tell me later.

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Run, rabbit,run.


N


----------



## Ken N Tx

No time now

O


----------



## Rosemarie

Over to you.


U


----------



## JustBonee

Use an example

E


----------



## Sparky

Everything's going wrong 

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Good so far!

R*


----------



## Rosemarie

Resist being negative


E


----------



## JustBonee

Ebb and flow.

W


----------



## tinytn

Wait and see

E


----------



## Kaila

Egg on Toast.

T


----------



## Gemma

Tomatoes in salad.

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Down and out


T


----------



## Gemma

Try to smile 

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Even when sad?


D


----------



## tinytn

*Don't be sad !

D*


----------



## joybelle

Damsels in distress.

S


----------



## Kaila

Sadness is natural.

L


----------



## tinytn

*Love heals all

L*


----------



## Kaila

Lead by Example

E


----------



## joybelle

End of Story

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

Yes, start afresh


H


----------



## Kaila

Here we go

O


----------



## Sparky

Over to you

U


----------



## Kaila

Upstairs in Attic

C


----------



## JustBonee

Collect old stuff.

F


----------



## tinytn

*Found old stuff ! 

F*


----------



## Rosemarie

Follow that one!


E


----------



## joybelle

Eat humble pie.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat and appreciate.

E


----------



## joybelle

Entry and exit.

T


----------



## Kaila

Take your turn.

N


----------



## Kadee

Neighbour is calling 
G


----------



## Kaila

Go, open door.

R


----------



## Kadee

Ring the doorbell 
L


----------



## Citygirl

*Louis isn't home!

E*


----------



## Ceege

Elevate your mind.

D


----------



## joybelle

Dumb and Dumber

E


----------



## Rosemarie

(it's R joybelle)

Rain has set in for the day


Y


----------



## Kaila

(it's 3 words, rosemarie  )

Yes, it's rainy.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yikes,.. what's happening.. 

G


----------



## Kaila

Go find out!  

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take a break.

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep the change

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Expenses paid, thanks


S


----------



## Sparky

Seems too much.. 

H


----------



## Rosemarie

High taxes incurred.


D


----------



## Kaila

Do what's required.

D


----------



## Ken N Tx

Did it again

N


----------



## tinytn

*Now your correct!

T*


----------



## JustBonee

Take the bus.

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Some get off!

F*


----------



## Kaila

Flew the coop!  

P


----------



## Rosemarie

Pigeons are everywhere.


E


----------



## Kaila

Eating bread crust?

T


----------



## Sparky

There's not enough.. 

H


----------



## Citygirl

*Have some more!

E*


----------



## tinytn

*Eagles flying everywhere!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Every direction too!

O


----------



## Sparky

Over and above..  

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Even in shops.


S


----------



## Kaila

Soaring up high

H


----------



## tinytn

High up there!  

E


----------



## Kaila

Early in Morning!

G


----------



## Kadee

Get a broom 
H


----------



## Repondering

Mop is better

R


----------



## joybelle

Run rabbit run.

S


----------



## Sparky

Sink or Swim 

M


----------



## Citygirl

*Mark your way!

Y*


----------



## tinytn

*You have maps?

S*


----------



## Gemma

Sparky might have

E


----------



## Kadee

Eavesdrop on him 
M


----------



## hellomimi

F
Fourth of July
G


----------



## Citygirl

*Mimi: This one starts with the last letter of the previous one. No problem, we've all been there.
Meet me there!

E*


----------



## Kadee

Everything is arranged 
D


----------



## hellomimi

Kadee46 said:


> Everything is arranged
> D


Deal with it
T


----------



## Kadee

Tourists in town 
N


----------



## Repondering

Not our type.

E


----------



## joybelle

Need a break.

K


----------



## Repondering

Keep on truckin'

N


----------



## joybelle

Never say never.

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Read this,okay?

Y*


----------



## Kadee

You said what !!! 
T


----------



## Ken N Tx

Tea for two

O


----------



## Gemma

Order some cookies

S


----------



## tinytn

*Some cakes too..

O*


----------



## Gemma

Oh yes, please!

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone loves cakes   ❤ 

S*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Eat them now

W


----------



## Rosemarie

Wait until later


R


----------



## Ken N Tx

Run don't walk

K


----------



## Kadee

Kitchen is closed 
D


----------



## Kaila

Door is locked.

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Do it now!

W*


----------



## Kaila

When is that?

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Think about it


T


----------



## Kadee

Taking my time 
E


----------



## Rosemarie

Engage your brain


N


----------



## Kaila

Never stop learning.

G


----------



## Sparky

Grill some sausages 

S


----------



## Ken N Tx

Sing a song

G


----------



## Kaila

Get a haircut

T


----------



## Repondering

Try something new

W


----------



## Rosemarie

Walk this way


Y


----------



## Kaila

You can lead.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't go there 

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Enter this way.


Y


----------



## Kaila

You beware now.

W


----------



## Citygirl

*Wash your hands!

S*


----------



## Kaila

Set the table

E


----------



## joybelle

Ease up Fred.

F


----------



## Citygirl

*Food is ready!

Y*


----------



## Kaila

You taste it.

T


----------



## debodun

Taste the soup.

P


----------



## Kaila

deleted.....


----------



## tinytn

looks like she edited and corrected already.

*Pepper, needs pepper !

R*


----------



## joybelle

Raise the glass.

S


----------



## Kaila

Step on it.

T


----------



## joybelle

Tried and True

U


----------



## Gemma

Extra time needed

D


----------



## debodun

Darn those kids!


----------



## Kaila

Sure are loud!

D


----------



## debodun

Drop your pants!

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Shout it out.


T


----------



## Sparky

That's too loud.. 

D


----------



## debodun

Dig a hole.

E


----------



## tinytn

*Eat your Spinach!

F*


----------



## debodun

Find my keys!

S


----------



## Kaila

Save my place.
E


----------



## debodun

Empty your pockets.

S


----------



## Kaila

Save my chair.  

R


----------



## debodun

Right you are.

E


----------



## joybelle

Ease up Neddy.

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You stay still!

L*


----------



## Rosemarie

Lie in wait


T


----------



## Kaila

Think about plan.

N


----------



## Citygirl

*No not now!

W*


----------



## Kaila

When will you?

U


----------



## joybelle

Up the anti.

V


----------



## Rosemarie

Very good question


N


----------



## Kadee

Need a book 
K


----------



## Rosemarie

Kindle will do.


O


----------



## Kaila

On the desk.

K


----------



## Citygirl

*Kittens for sale!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Each so cute!

E


----------



## Kadee

Err on caution 
N


----------



## Kaila

Never drive fast.

T


----------



## Citygirl

*This is wrong!

G*


----------



## tinytn

*Go slower now!

W*


----------



## Kadee

Wait.. lights flashing 
G


----------



## Rosemarie

Got a puncture


E


----------



## Kaila

Evenly spread ointment.

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Take a pill.


L


----------



## Citygirl

*Let me see!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Eat your lunch!

H


----------



## tinytn

*Herring with crackers?

S*


----------



## Kaila

Save some, please.

E


----------



## tinytn

*Enough for everyone !

E*


----------



## Kaila

Even with dessert?

T


----------



## tinytn

*Thats the plan! *


----------



## Kaila

Nice day too!

O


----------



## tinytn

*Oh Yes, indeed!

D*


----------



## Kaila

Don't upset yourself.

F


----------



## Rosemarie

Forget your troubles.


S


----------



## Kadee

Sing away troubles 
S


----------



## Kaila

Send them packing.

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Give them away


Y


----------



## JustBonee

You know it.

T


----------



## Kaila

Take for donation.

N


----------



## tinytn

*Now's your chance..

E*


----------



## Kaila

Earliest customer wins.

S


----------



## tinytn

*Sooner or later

R*


----------



## Kaila

Read the instructions.
S


----------



## joybelle

Sit and listen.

T


----------



## Kaila

joybelle said:


> Sit and listen.



(next post starts with last letter of last post)

N

Now, I will! 

L


----------



## Rosemarie

Laugh it off


F


----------



## Kadee

Fire up barbie .....(BBQ) 

( If you '*fire up* a *barbie*' you are announcing the start of an 'event)
E


----------



## JustBonee

Excitement coming today.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You come back.  ( @joybelle   )

K


----------



## Sparky

Kerosene tastes shocking  

G


----------



## Kaila

Guessed it would.

D


----------



## joybelle

Thanks for thinking of me @Kaila.

Dance until midnight.

T


----------



## Kaila

Till dawn, then.

N


----------



## joybelle

Never say never.


----------



## Kaila

R

Really try to.

O


----------



## joybelle

Onward and Upward

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't give up.

P


----------



## joybelle

Pass on knowledge.

Q


----------



## Kaila

joybelle said:


> Pass on knowledge.



Next would be :
E

Earn your allowance.  

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Eat at Home!

E*


----------



## joybelle

Oops.   Where on earth did I get Q from???????

Everything always counts.

S


----------



## Kaila

joybelle said:


> Oops. Where on earth did I get Q from???????




Q came after P, it appearred; we all do it, all the time!  

S
Say something helpful.

L


----------



## joybelle

Long healthy life.

E


----------



## Kaila

Everyone could try.

Y


----------



## joybelle

Yesterday was fun.

N


----------



## Kaila

Nothing went wrong.

G


----------



## joybelle

Give it time.

E


----------



## Kaila

Every smile matters.

S


----------



## joybelle

Stand to attention.

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Not right now!

W*


----------



## Rosemarie

Wait until later


R


----------



## Pink Biz

*Read the book.

K*


----------



## Rosemarie

Knit a jumper


R


----------



## Kaila

Remember the pattern.

N


----------



## Sparky

Neat square triangles 

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Sew them together


R


----------



## Kaila

Right at edges

S


----------



## tinytn

*Seams are straight!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Tie good knots.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Secure the end.

D


----------



## Kaila

Do neat trim.

M


----------



## Sparky

Might use elastic.. 

C


----------



## Rosemarie

Cut a fringe.

E


----------



## joybelle

Empty the pantry.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You start, please.

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone is waiting..

G*


----------



## joybelle

Come along now.


----------



## Rosemarie

Wait a minute


E


----------



## Ken N Tx

Early to rise

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Easy to say.


Y


----------



## Ken N Tx

You are mine

E


----------



## Rosemarie

End of story


Y


----------



## tinytn

*yes, good ending .

G*


----------



## Kaila

Go, get started.

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Do it now!

W*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Walk the wild side

E


----------



## Gemma

Easier to drive

E


----------



## joybelle

Easter eggs delivered.

D


----------



## JustBonee

Don't ask me!

E


----------



## Kaila

joybelle said:


> Easter eggs delivered.



I'm glad to know they will not be late!  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
E

Even up halves.

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Save it, okay!

Y*


----------



## Ken N Tx

You can smile

E


----------



## JustBonee

Enjoy  your day.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodelers are back 

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep 'em comin'

N


----------



## Citygirl

*No I Can't

T*


----------



## tinytn

*Too late now!!

W*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Way to go

O


----------



## joybelle

Over and out.

P


----------



## Citygirl

*Put it down!

N*


----------



## Kaila

Now or never.

R


----------



## joybelle

Rest and relax.

X


----------



## Kaila

Xamine your priorities.  

S


----------



## joybelle

Stay sober please.

E


----------



## Kaila

Effects others greatly.

Y


----------



## joybelle

Yesterday was fantastic.

C


----------



## Rosemarie

Curb your enthusiasm.


M


----------



## Ken N Tx

Mums the word

D


----------



## JustBonee

Don't   say   anything.

G


----------



## Sparky

Grab a few

W


----------



## Kaila

Woke up later.

R


----------



## Ken N Tx

Run down hill

S


----------



## tinytn

*Start getting exercising *


----------



## Ken N Tx

Try once again

U


----------



## Kaila

Ken N Tx said:


> Try once again



This thread; Start next post with last letter of previous 

N

Notice your improvement.

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Thanks for helping


G


----------



## Kaila

Going for training.

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Good evening everyone


E


----------



## Ceege

Everyone was late.

F


----------



## Rosemarie

Even the boss?


S


----------



## Citygirl

*Some like it!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Too spicy, no?

O


----------



## Rosemarie

Over the top.


P


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pick it up

P


----------



## JustBonee

Put it down.

N


----------



## Kaila

Not helpful criticism.

M


----------



## Sparky

Mongolians say that 

T


----------



## Kaila

Tame the pup.

P


----------



## JustBonee

Paper or plastic?

C


----------



## Kaila

Cups glazed porcelain?

N


----------



## tinytn

*Now your talkin' !

N*


----------



## Kaila

Notice the weather!

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Return it then!

N*


----------



## Kaila

Not just yet.

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Time will tell


L


----------



## Kaila

Let's wait, then.

N


----------



## Sparky

Not too long.. 

G


----------



## Kaila

Gone to sleep?

P


----------



## tinytn

Perked up now!!  

W


----------



## Kaila

What's next planned?

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't know yet..

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Tell me when!

N*


----------



## Kaila

Next week alright?

T


----------



## Kadee

Turn radio on 
N


----------



## Rosemarie

Not too loud.


D


----------



## Kadee

Dance to music 
C


----------



## Rosemarie

Cheek to cheek


K


----------



## JustBonee

Keep it real.

L


----------



## Sparky

Look over there.. 

E


----------



## Kaila

East or West?

T


----------



## Sparky

There's no telling..  

G


----------



## Kaila

Go either direction.

N


----------



## tinytn

*North would be fun..*


----------



## Kaila

Not North Pole!

E


----------



## JustBonee

Eastward,  toward sun.

N


----------



## Sparky

Not too hot.. 

T


----------



## Kaila

Too much summer?

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Rain is coming.


G


----------



## JustBonee

Ground is soaked.

D


----------



## joybelle

Dumb and dumber.

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember me when!

N*


----------



## joybelle

Nice that is.

O


----------



## Repondering

Slippery when wet

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Try this on!

N*


----------



## joybelle

Nasty pasty person.

O


----------



## Rosemarie

Over the top


P


----------



## Gemma

Please use stairs

S


----------



## JustBonee

Stay on track.

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep your focus.

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Smile at everyone


E


----------



## joybelle

Enter at rear.

F


----------



## Citygirl

*R
Rent it out!

T*


----------



## Sassycakes

Today or tomorrow 

W


----------



## Repondering

We'll be fine

E


----------



## joybelle

Easy as pie.

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Exit other door!

R*


----------



## Rosemarie

Remove your hat


T


----------



## Kaila

Take your jacket.

T


----------



## Sparky

Take a leotard 

D


----------



## joybelle

Down you go.

O


----------



## Kaila

Oops, I fell.  ( ^^^  )

L


----------



## Citygirl

*Let it go!

O*


----------



## Kaila

Okay, be ready!

Y


----------



## joybelle

You are OK.

V


----------



## Citygirl

K
Keys are here!

E


----------



## Kaila

Everyone gets one.

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone cept me !*


----------



## Kaila

Every key taken?  

N


----------



## tinytn

*No way, Hosa !

A*


----------



## Kaila

Another copied now.

W


----------



## tinytn

*Well , thank you!

U*


----------



## Kaila

U Are welcome!  

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone's so nice.. 

E*


----------



## Kaila

Early morning riser?

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Rest a while!

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Eat your greens


S


----------



## Ken N Tx

Save the whales 

S


----------



## Gemma

Smile, say cheese!

E


----------



## Pink Biz

*Eat your vegetables.

S*


----------



## Treacle

Spinach is soggy

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, but good.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't say that.. 

T


----------



## Kaila

*TOO *soggy, then?

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Not in soup


P


----------



## Citygirl

*Patsy isn't here!

E*


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone is here !

E*


----------



## Gemma

Exciting times ahead!

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't go wild!  

D


----------



## joybelle

Do it again.

N


----------



## tinytn

No thanks,. Tired! 

D


----------



## joybelle

What a woos lol.


----------



## Kaila

tinytn said:


> No thanks,. Tired!
> 
> D



Dream a dream.

M


----------



## joybelle

Oops.

May as well.

L


----------



## Rosemarie

Locked out again.


N


----------



## Kaila

Need some help?

P


----------



## Sparky

Pick the lock

K


----------



## joybelle

Keep up appearances.

S


----------



## Gemma

Shampoo your hair

R


----------



## Treacle

Read the instructions

S


----------



## Kaila

Shine your shoes.

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Subscribe to it!

T*


----------



## joybelle

Tighten your belt.

U/V


----------



## Rosemarie

Take tea first


T


----------



## Kaila

Tempting dessert second?

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't want rhubarb 

B


----------



## Kaila

Be more adventurous.    

S


----------



## tinytn

Spinach is yummy!!

Y


----------



## Kaila

You're so strong!

G


----------



## JustBonee

Get that exercise.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat some protein.

N


----------



## joybelle

Neat and tidy.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You go first.

T


----------



## Kadee

Toast with tea 
A


----------



## Kaila

Apple Cinnamon Toast?

T


----------



## joybelle

Take your turn.

N


----------



## Kaila

Need a chair.

R


----------



## Kadee

Read the paper 
R


----------



## Kaila

Read it already.  

Y


----------



## joybelle

Yarn for sale.

E


----------



## Kaila

Every color available?

E


----------



## joybelle

Even black wool.

L


----------



## Kadee

Lots of yellow 
W


----------



## Treacle

White is better

R


----------



## Sparky

Red is Redder 

R


----------



## joybelle

Rest and Relax.

X


----------



## tinytn

*X-lax is working ! 

G*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Good morning mate

E


----------



## Treacle

Evening all

L


----------



## Treacle

Sorry that was 2 words   

Everyone enjoys eggs

S


----------



## JustBonee

Serve them warm.

M


----------



## Rosemarie

Mash them first

T


----------



## Kaila

Take a bite.

E


----------



## joybelle

Enough is enough.

H


----------



## Kaila

How much further?

R


----------



## Kadee

Reading the map 
P


----------



## Kaila

Plot the trail.

L


----------



## Kadee

Leave a marker 
R


----------



## Kaila

Right the ship.

P


----------



## Kadee

Passengers are restless 
S


----------



## Rosemarie

Serve them tea.


A


----------



## Ken N Tx

All is well

B


----------



## Rosemarie

Lend a hand


D


----------



## JustBonee

Dress for success.

S


----------



## joybelle

Smart and spiffy.

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Joy: this time use the last letter of previous sentence to start the next one!

Y
Yes it's gone!

E*


----------



## Kaila

E
Every cookie disappeared!  

*D*


----------



## joybelle

Thanks @Citygirl.   Mucked up again.

Doing it again.

N


----------



## Treacle

Not a problem

M


----------



## JustBonee

Make some cookies.

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Sell them on-line.

E


----------



## Treacle

Eat them everyday

Y


----------



## joybelle

Yearning for ice-cream.

Z/A


----------



## Citygirl

*M
Music is done!

E*


----------



## Kadee

Entry is free 
E


----------



## Rosemarie

Even for oldies


S


----------



## Treacle

Zabaglione is good


----------



## Treacle

A


----------



## Rosemarie

(I'll take it from the last one, even though it's wrong)

Do it right


T


----------



## Gemma

Today is Sunday

Y


----------



## JustBonee

Yesterday was Saturday.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yetis don't mind

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Dance a jig.


G


----------



## joybelle

Guess which one?

E


----------



## Pink Biz

*Egg sandwich please.

E*


----------



## JustBonee

Eat the crust.

T


----------



## Kaila

Take it home.

E


----------



## joybelle

Ease up please.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eggs with toast.

T


----------



## joybelle

Tell the time.

E


----------



## Kaila

Every morning, early.

Y


----------



## joybelle

Yesterday was fantastic.

C


----------



## Rosemarie

Count your blessings


S


----------



## Kadee

Smile for camera 
A


----------



## Rosemarie

All say cheese.


E


----------



## JustBonee

Easy to use.

E


----------



## Kaila

Every smile counts.

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Show your teeth.


H


----------



## Kaila

Hold that pose!

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone smile now!

w*


----------



## joybelle

Watch and wait.

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila

joybelle said:


> Watch and wait.



T

Tell me when.

N


----------



## joybelle

Opps again.   Thanks for picking it up @Kaila.

Neat and tidy.

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Yes it is!

S*


----------



## Rosemarie

Sit down please.


E


----------



## Kaila

Energetic moment, now.

W


----------



## Sparky

Wait five minutes..  

S


----------



## RubyK

Save your energy.

Y


----------



## joybelle

Young and stupid.

D


----------



## tinytn

*Don't tell anyone.

E*


----------



## joybelle

Everyone has gone.

E


----------



## Kaila

Every shop closed?

D


----------



## joybelle

Dress to impress.

S


----------



## Kaila

Simply be yourself.

F


----------



## joybelle

Fact or fiction.

N


----------



## Kaila

News has both.

H


----------



## joybelle

Hell on wheels.

S


----------



## Kaila

Slow down now!  

W


----------



## joybelle

Wait and see.

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila

joybelle said:


> Wait and see.



E

Each thread different.


T


----------



## joybelle

Opps again.

Terrible times ahead.

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't lose hope.

E


----------



## joybelle

Everyone is winning.

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Good news expected.


D


----------



## Sparky

Donuts have arrived?.. 

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Does everyone know?


W


----------



## Citygirl

*Where to now?

W*


----------



## tinytn

*Whats the hurry? *


----------



## Kaila

You don't know?

W


----------



## Kadee

Webcam is recording 
G


----------



## Rosemarie

Got to go.


O


----------



## Gemma

Bathrooms down hall

L


----------



## Kaila

Rosemarie said:


> Got to go.
> 
> 
> O



Out the door!

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Record without me.

E


----------



## Kaila

Everyone missed you! 

U


----------



## Sparky

UFOs are signalling... 

G


----------



## joybelle

Goofing around now.

W


----------



## Rosemarie

Welcome to sanity.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You say so?

O


----------



## tinytn

Oh ,no way..

Y


----------



## Kaila

You're maybe correct.

T


----------



## tinytn

*Time will tell

L*


----------



## Kaila

Let's not ask.

K


----------



## tinytn

*Kick back , relax

X*


----------



## Kaila

Xylophone is broken.

N

(whew! )


----------



## tinytn

No way , hosa!


----------



## Kaila

Alright, *You * try! 

Y


----------



## joybelle

Yes, I will.

L


----------



## Kaila

Let us know.

W


----------



## Citygirl

*What is it?

T*


----------



## Kaila

Teeny, tiny animal.

L


----------



## Kadee

Leave it alone 
E


----------



## Repondering

Ecchh....it squirted.

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Does it stink?


K


----------



## Kadee

Kinda like garlic 
C


----------



## Kaila

Cute though, yes?

S


----------



## tinytn

Sooo very Cute! 

E

E


----------



## Sparky

Eat it grilled 

D


----------



## joybelle

Dance with energy.

E


----------



## RubyK

Should be Y @joybelle.

You are tall.

L


----------



## Kaila

Lean and long.


G


----------



## Repondering

Good to go

O


----------



## Rosemarie

On your bike.


E


----------



## Kaila

Everywhere local enough? 

H


----------



## Rosemarie

Happy to oblige.


E


----------



## JustBonee

..

* Error is  corrected.

D


----------



## tinytn

*Don't be picky

Y*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Your going where

E


----------



## Kaila

Easy does it!

T


----------



## Kadee

Take a minute 
E


----------



## joybelle

Ease up girl.

L


----------



## Repondering

Lean on me.

E


----------



## joybelle

Easter egg hunt.

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Toast and jam.


M


----------



## Kadee

Marmalade is nice 
E


----------



## Ken N Tx

Early to rise

E


----------



## Ken N Tx

Time will tell

L


----------



## Rosemarie

Look out below.


W


----------



## Treacle

Watch your head

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Duck down quick!


K


----------



## joybelle

Keep the secret.

L


----------



## Repondering

@joybelle, T should be the next first letter.

Tea for two

O


----------



## joybelle

Opps - sorry.

Over and Out.

T


----------



## tinytn

*Tea for Two

O*


----------



## Kaila

Owls are watching.

G


----------



## joybelle

Give up quietly.

H


----------



## Repondering

@joybelle, Y should be the next first letter

You're surely joking.

G


----------



## joybelle

Done it again.   Thanks for fixing it up @Repondering.

Grief, just stop.

P


----------



## Rosemarie

Pass the buck.


K


----------



## Kaila

Keep some hope.

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone still here?? 

E*


----------



## Kaila

Everyone, come back!

K


----------



## Citygirl

*Keep them coming!

G*


----------



## JustBonee

Good  to  know.

W


----------



## Kaila

We're here, now.

W


----------



## Kadee

Wait for me 
E


----------



## Kaila

Everyday, I will!

L


----------



## Kadee

Little things count 
T


----------



## Kaila

True it is!  

S


----------



## Kadee

Sun is shining 

G


----------



## Kaila

Go outdoors possibly?

Y


----------



## Kadee

Yes get sunscreen 
N


----------



## Kaila

Need a hat.

T


----------



## Kadee

Target has them 
M


----------



## Kaila

Must have brim.

M


----------



## Repondering

Mine is khaki.

I


----------



## Kaila

Inside or outside?

E


----------



## Citygirl

*End it now!

W*


----------



## joybelle

Watch your step.

P


----------



## Rosemarie

Plan things carefully.


Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling not needed 

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Doves are cooing.


G


----------



## tinytn

Geese are Quacking!

G


----------



## Gemma

Grandma is giggling

G


----------



## joybelle

Giddy dancing girls.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Sing and dance.

E


----------



## Kadee

Everyone join in 
N


----------



## tinytn

*Now im hungry !!
Y*


----------



## RubyK

You can eat.

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Try it again!

N*


----------



## Kadee

Needs more salt 
T


----------



## Repondering

Toast and jam.

M


----------



## Rosemarie

Mother would approve.


E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone Happy now? 

W


----------



## JustBonee

Words can hurt.  

T


----------



## joybelle

Terrible times ahead.

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Doom awaits us.


S


----------



## Ken N Tx

Some assembly Required

D


----------



## JustBonee

Don't be down.

N


----------



## Rosemarie

No-one at home.


E


----------



## Citygirl

*Everyone is gone!

E*


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone Cept me!

E*


----------



## Ken N Tx

eye drops clean

N


----------



## Rosemarie

New books needed.


D


----------



## Kadee

Don’t buy secondhand 
D


----------



## Ken N Tx

Do whats needed

D


----------



## Gemma

Diet next week

K


----------



## JustBonee

Keep it up.

P


----------



## Rosemarie

Practise every day.


Y


----------



## Ken N Tx

You look wonderful

L


----------



## RubyK

Lock your doors.

M


----------



## Ceege

Show your work.

K


----------



## JustBonee

Keep it simple.

E


----------



## tinytn

*Eventually you'll know

W*


----------



## joybelle

Watertight legal argument.

V


----------



## Citygirl

*Talk to him!

M*


----------



## Kadee

Make it quick 
K


----------



## Rosemarie

Knit two together.


R


----------



## Kadee

Read the instructions 
S


----------



## Rosemarie

Some help needed.


D


----------



## Ken N Tx

Down to basics 

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Start from scratch.


H


----------



## Gemma

Handle with care

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Easy does it.


T


----------



## Citygirl

*Try it again!

N*


----------



## Kadee

No I’m busy 
Y


----------



## joybelle

Yesterday, not today.

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

Youth is gone.


E


----------



## Gemma

Everyone grows up

P


----------



## JustBonee

Pass the peas.

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Salt and pepper.


R


----------



## tinytn

*Red hot peppers

S*


----------



## Ceege

Salt to taste

E


----------



## Kaila

Early to bed.

D


----------



## Kadee

Don’t sleep in 
N


----------



## joybelle

Need a break.

O


----------



## Citygirl

*Keep Over There!

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Exit stage left.


T


----------



## JustBonee

Turn off lights.

S


----------



## Citygirl

Set the clock!

K


----------



## Gemma

Kids broke it.

T


----------



## tinytn

*Turn upside down!

N*


----------



## Rosemarie

Not inside out.


T


----------



## Gemma

Thanks for Suggestions!

S


----------



## tinytn

Suggestions are helpful !

L


----------



## Kadee

Let’s have votes 
S


----------



## Rosemarie

Show of hands.


----------



## Kadee

Stand still first 
T


----------



## Sparky

That seems right 

T


----------



## Kaila

Too fidgety, sorry!

Y


----------



## joybelle

Mine or yours?


----------



## JustBonee

S..

Stay on course.

E


----------



## tinytn

*East or West? 

T*


----------



## joybelle

Tricky or simple?

E


----------



## tinytn

*Either one, Joybelle 

E*


----------



## joybelle

Easy, go simple.


----------



## Citygirl

*Eat it fast!

T*


----------



## Rosemarie

Take it home.


E


----------



## Ken N Tx

Eat more chicken

F


----------



## Rosemarie

Not for me.


E


----------



## Kaila

Eat some fish.

H


----------



## Sparky

Haddocks keep staring.. 

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Get fish fingers.


S


----------



## tinytn

*Salmon toes, delicious!

S*


----------



## Ken N Tx

save money today.

Y


----------



## joybelle

Yes, that's correct.

T


----------



## Kadee

Tally the notes 
S


----------



## joybelle

Sell the seafood.

D


----------



## Kaila

Divide in half.

F


----------



## JustBonee

..


----------



## Kaila

Hope for donation.

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Not right now!

W*


----------



## joybelle

Was there yesterday.

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You come back!

K*


----------



## Rosemarie

Knee jerk reaction.


N


----------



## Treacle

Not thinking logically

O


----------



## Treacle

Sorry should be 

Not thinking logically

*Y*


----------



## Sparky

Yodelers do that

T


----------



## Citygirl

*To the east

T*


----------



## JustBonee

Toward the North.

H


----------



## joybelle

Half of nothing.

G


----------



## tinytn

*Half way there..

E*


----------



## joybelle

Empty as usual.

L


----------



## Rosemarie

Litter bins overflowing.


G


----------



## Treacle

Government implemented cutbacks

S


----------



## tinytn

Sometimes  it happens.

S


----------



## Sparky

Sometimes it don't 

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Try being positive.


E


----------



## Citygirl

Eat it all!

L


----------



## joybelle

Leave it now.


----------



## tinytn

Wait a minute

E


----------



## joybelle

Ease up now.

W


----------



## Rosemarie

Welcome to mayhem.


M


----------



## JustBonee

Miles of smiles.

S


----------



## Citygirl

Sorry for that!

T


----------



## tinytn

That you Tiny?

Y


----------



## Pink Biz

*Yes it is!

S*


----------



## Kaila

Send them over.

R


----------



## tinytn

*Ready , willing , able 

E*


----------



## Citygirl

*Easy does it!

T*


----------



## joybelle

Terrific times ahead.

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Daily round awaits.


S


----------



## Sparky

Start it again

N


----------



## Kadee

Need the Key 
y


----------



## Treacle

Yale key works

s


----------



## Citygirl

*Say it again.

N*


----------



## RubyK

Never give up.

P


----------



## JustBonee

Play some games.

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Sort it out.


T


----------



## tinytn

*Time to nap.

P*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pick it up

P


----------



## Citygirl

*Put that down.

N*


----------



## Rosemarie

No, I shan't!


T


----------



## Sparky

There's no answer 

R


----------



## Pink Biz

*Read the instructions.

S*


----------



## Rosemarie

Shut the door.


R


----------



## tinytn

Read my lips ..

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Settle down now.

W*


----------



## joybelle

Wash the clothes.

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kadee

Sun is shining 
G


----------



## Rosemarie

Going to bed.


D


----------



## Citygirl

*Did that before.

E*


----------



## joybelle

Easy does it.

F


----------



## Rosemarie

Find your way.


Y


----------



## Ken N Tx

Yes and no


----------



## tinytn

Zip your lip


----------



## Rosemarie

Please play correctly.


Y


----------



## Repondering

Yes, good comment!

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take a seat.

T


----------



## Treacle

Through that door

R


----------



## Sparky

Round the bend

D


----------



## JustBonee

Down the road

D


----------



## tinytn

Drive slower now

W


----------



## Ceege

Written a ticket

T


----------



## Kadee

Traffic ticket fine? 
E


----------



## RubyK

Eat your supper.

R


----------



## joybelle

Early days yet.

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Tension causes pain.


N


----------



## tinytn

Pain is excruciating !


----------



## Citygirl

Nothing is ready!

Y


----------



## joybelle

Yet it's successful.

Z/A


----------



## Repondering

*L

Let's try hard

D*


----------



## Citygirl

*Did you go?

O*


----------



## Rosemarie

On my way.


Y


----------



## Kadee

You here yet 
T


----------



## Rosemarie

Thinking it through.


H


----------



## JustBonee

Hold that thought.

T


----------



## tinytn

*Thoughts getting  heavy !

Y*


----------



## Treacle

You need rest

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Thinking is tiring.


G


----------



## Treacle

Go lay down

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Not just now.


W


----------



## Sparky

Want some cocoa.. 

A


----------



## Rosemarie

And some toast?


T


----------



## tinytn

Thank you , dear !

R


----------



## Kadee

Read a book 
K


----------



## Citygirl

*Keep it dry!

Y*


----------



## Rosemarie

Yogurt is nourishing.


G


----------



## JustBonee

Good to know.

W


----------



## Sparky

Would prefer sandwiches 

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Salad and cheese


E


----------



## tinytn

*Eel's good too

O*


----------



## Kadee

Only with sauce 
E


----------



## Citygirl

*Eggs over easy!

Y*


----------



## joybelle

Yes please, one.

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Egg and cress


S


----------



## Sparky

Scrap the cress

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Spinach instead then?


N


----------



## tinytn

*Not too much!

H*


----------



## joybelle

Hold it there.

I


----------



## Kadee

E 
Egg sandwiches ready
Y


----------



## joybelle

You go now.

W


----------



## Kadee

Waiting for lunch 
H


----------



## Rosemarie

Had mine already.


Y


----------



## Ken N Tx

Yes it's time

Z


----------



## JustBonee

last letter ...  E

Early in morning.
G


----------



## Sparky

Gruel for breakfast 

T


----------



## Rosemarie

That's not nice!


E


----------



## tinytn

*Eat it anyway.*


----------



## JustBonee

You'll  love  it!

T


----------



## Kadee

Trash it now 
W


----------



## tinytn

*Wait ,not yet!!*


----------



## Kadee

Try it first 
T


----------



## Gemma

Too much sugar

R


----------



## Ceege

Run it off.

F


----------



## Kadee

Far to sweet 
T


----------



## Rosemarie

Try with yogurt


T


----------



## Kadee

That’s really sour 
R


----------



## Rosemarie

Rhubarb is worse.


E


----------



## Sparky

Emu pie smells.. 

S


----------



## Citygirl

Sit down here!

E


----------



## tinytn

*Eat your dinner!

R*


----------



## joybelle

Rest up now.

W


----------



## Citygirl

*Wait for me!

E*


----------



## Gemma

Entering the room

M


----------



## JustBonee

Make an entrance.

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Excite everyone's interest.


T


----------



## Kaila

Take my turn.

N


----------



## joybelle

Never say die.

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Even when dead.


D


----------



## Pink Biz

*Decide for yourself.

F*


----------



## JustBonee

Force ahead slowly.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yelling is irritating.

G


----------



## tinytn

Gotta go now!!

W


----------



## Rosemarie

Whither thou goest?


T


----------



## joybelle

Tempt the pallet.

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Turn it over.

R*


----------



## Gemma

Run Forrest, Run!

N


----------



## Repondering

Nightfall comes now.

W


----------



## Citygirl

*Waiting for what?

T*


----------



## Rosemarie

Time will tell.


L


----------



## Treacle

Later is better

R


----------



## Kaila

Remember your worth.

H


----------



## JustBonee

Hit the deck.

K


----------



## Gemma

Keep head low

W


----------



## tinytn

*Way, Way, Low!

W*


----------



## Rosemarie

Wish me luck


K


----------



## tinytn

*Keep in touch !

H*


----------



## joybelle

Hide and seek.

I


----------



## Citygirl

*K------
Keep it up!

P*


----------



## Repondering

*Post quickly here!

E*


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone's voting early

Y*


----------



## Rosemarie

Yank it off.


F


----------



## Meringue

Face your fears


S


----------



## StarSong

Stop the madness!

S


----------



## Sparky

Silence the bagpipes 

S


----------



## Kaila

Stay for supper.

R


----------



## JustBonee

Relax a while.

E


----------



## Treacle

Enjoy the Food

D


----------



## StarSong

Drink the wine. 

E


----------



## Meringue

Eat your fill


L


----------



## Rosemarie

Leave a tip.


P


----------



## Gemma

Please leave quietly

Y


----------



## joybelle

You are welcome.

E


----------



## tinytn

Enjoyed the dinner!

R


----------



## Kadee

Read the reviews 
S


----------



## joybelle

Sign here please

E


----------



## Kadee

Easy as pie 
E


----------



## Sassycakes

Everyone is Perfect

F


----------



## Gemma

T

That's really true?

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Even the wrong-doers?


S


----------



## Treacle

Some make mistakes

S


----------



## Kaila

Send a card.

D


----------



## tinytn

*Don't be shy.

Y*


----------



## JustBonee

You name it!

T


----------



## Kaila

Try again later!

R


----------



## joybelle

Righty oh again.

N


----------



## Treacle

Not going well

L


----------



## Gemma

Let's try again

N


----------



## Sparky

Need more whatsit 

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take your turn.

N


----------



## tinytn

*Name that tune

E*


----------



## joybelle

Eat everything up.

F


----------



## Rosemarie

Pass the salt.


T


----------



## Treacle

That's the sugar 

R


----------



## StarSong

Right, sorry dear.

R


----------



## JustBonee

Run for cover.

R


----------



## Kaila

Reach up high.

H


----------



## StarSong

Hard to stretcchhh.

H


----------



## joybelle

Happy to help.

P


----------



## tinytn

*Pick me up..

Q/R*


----------



## Gemma

Point your toes

S


----------



## Kadee

Smile for camera 
 A


----------



## Kaila

Ask your question.

N


----------



## joybelle

Never say never.


----------



## RubyK

Return the book.

K


----------



## Ceege

Keep on trying.

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Goodbye for now.


W


----------



## Kadee

Wave bye bye 
E


----------



## Rosemarie

Eat your greens.


S


----------



## Treacle

Spinach tastes good

D


----------



## StarSong

Dessert tastes better. 

R


----------



## Kaila

Red beets, please.

E


----------



## StarSong

Eclairs for me! 

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat icing first?

T


----------



## StarSong

Typically consumed last.

T


----------



## Kaila

Typical Not Necessary.


Y


----------



## Rosemarie

Yappy little dogs.


S


----------



## JustBonee

Sing to them.

M


----------



## tinytn

*Maybe sometime tomorrow .

W*


----------



## Citygirl

*Water them all!

L*


----------



## Rosemarie

Let them loose.


E


----------



## StarSong

Even the pitbulls?

S


----------



## Kaila

Sign up soon.

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Nylon causes static.


C


----------



## Gemma

Cat caught mouse

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone is happy!!

Y


----------



## Ceege

Year of happiness

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Soon be over.



R


----------



## Gemma

Rushing to work

K


----------



## Citygirl

Keep it here.

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Either will do.


O


----------



## JustBonee

Open the door.

R


----------



## tinytn

Richard is here!

E


----------



## StarSong

Even though uninvited!

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Do it again!

N*


----------



## StarSong

_I'm a little confused about this game.  About half of us build on previous sentences to create a meandering conversation, while the other half post random sentences using the appropriate letter.    

Trying to get a sense of this.  Please pardon the interruption.  _

Back to the game.

Not quite yet. 

T


----------



## Sparky

Try again now

W


----------



## tinytn

Wait a minute!

E


----------



## StarSong

Everybody hold on!  

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Now what's happening?


G


----------



## JustBonee

Going in  circles.

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Send this back!

K*


----------



## Rosemarie

Kick it out.


T


----------



## StarSong

That's the spirit!

T


----------



## Gemma

Team effort helps!

S


----------



## StarSong

Stay with it!


----------



## JustBonee

Take a break.

K


----------



## StarSong

Know your limits.

S


----------



## Sparky

Snooze time over 

R


----------



## Gemma

Read a book

K


----------



## Rosemarie

Knit a sock.


K


----------



## Gemma

Keep busy crafting.

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Going home now.

W*


----------



## tinytn

*Why so early?

Y*


----------



## Rosemarie

You could linger.


R


----------



## StarSong

Rest yourself awhile.

E


----------



## joybelle

Enjoy the company.

Y


----------



## tinytn

*Your with friends

S*


----------



## StarSong

Company is coming!


----------



## JustBonee

Go to work.

K


----------



## Gemma

Keep on smiling!

G


----------



## tinytn

Get dinner started!

D


----------



## Gemma

Doing it now!


----------



## Repondering

We'll eat soon!

N


----------



## Sassycakes

Never hurt someone

E


----------



## Gemma

Enjoy the hug

G


----------



## joybelle

Go with grace.

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Eat your dinner.

R*


----------



## Rosemarie

Resist the urge.


E


----------



## tinytn

Eat very little

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Even when hungry.


Y


----------



## Sparky

Yogurt and Yam 

M


----------



## Citygirl

*More or Less

N*


----------



## tinytn

*Now and then

N*


----------



## JustBonee

Narrow the gap

P


----------



## Citygirl

*Put it Down!

N*


----------



## Treacle

Next to them?

M


----------



## Rosemarie

Missed it again.


N


----------



## Sparky

Need more spinach 

H


----------



## Rosemarie

Have mine then.


N


----------



## Citygirl

*Not right now!

W*


----------



## JustBonee

Wait for dinner.

R


----------



## Ceege

Risk not taken.

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Now we're ready.


Y


----------



## Sparky

Yet more yodeling.. 

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Get more inventive.


E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone is singing

G*


----------



## Rosemarie

Ghosts are everywhere.


E


----------



## Sparky

Exorcist has arrived 

D


----------



## tinytn

*Do not cough !

H*


----------



## Citygirl

*Have any more?

E*


----------



## JustBonee

Enough for all.

L


----------



## Pink Biz

*Lots of things!

S*


----------



## Rosemarie

Sort it out.


T


----------



## Sassycakes

Take your time

E


----------



## JustBonee

East   by  South

H


----------



## Sparky

Half and Half 

F


----------



## Ken N Tx

Full or empty

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Guess the answer.


H


----------



## Sparky

_R_
Remember old whatsisname 

E


----------



## Kaila

Eggs are sorte*d.

D*


----------



## tinytn

*Down the Hatch

H*


----------



## Rosemarie

Haul them in.


N


----------



## Kaila

Now we're ready.

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You go first!

T*


----------



## Ken N Tx

The dog runs

S


----------



## JustBonee

Stick with it.

T


----------



## Kaila

Too late now.

W


----------



## tinytn

Wait! There's more!

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Everyone is here!

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Even the dog.


G


----------



## Kaila

Get his leash.

H


----------



## Rosemarie

He needs walkies.


S


----------



## JustBonee

Should walk daily.

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You take this.

S*


----------



## tinytn

*Somebody already did !

D*


----------



## Kaila

Doing my best.

T


----------



## Gemma

That's good news!

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Soon to be!

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Empty your pockets.


S


----------



## Sparky

Something's gone missing 

G


----------



## Sassycakes

Go find it !

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Take a picture.


E


----------



## tinytn

*Easy does it 

T*


----------



## Rosemarie

Think carefully first.


T


----------



## Sparky

Tambourine's very distracting 

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Grass is green.


N


----------



## Citygirl

No, not ever.

R


----------



## tinytn

*Rain will help.

P*


----------



## Gemma

Perhaps fertilizer too.

O


----------



## Kaila

Or some sun?  ☀

N


----------



## joybelle

No, need rain.

O


----------



## Citygirl

*Not this way!

Y*


----------



## Treacle

You've gone astray

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

Yachting is fun.


N


----------



## Ken N Tx

Not my fault

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Telephone is ringing.


G


----------



## Kaila

Go answer it.

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Turn it down!

N*


----------



## JustBonee

No one cares

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Spam calls ignored.


D


----------



## JustBonee

Daily happening  event

T


----------



## Kaila

Too loud indoors.

S


----------



## joybelle

Stop being silly.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You stop first.     

T


----------



## Ken N Tx

Talk about funny

U


----------



## Rosemarie

Unfed babies cry.


Y


----------



## Ken N Tx

You talk funny

V


----------



## Rosemarie

Yes, I'm foreign.


N


----------



## Ken N Tx

Need coffee early

O


----------



## Rosemarie

You are confused.


D


----------



## Ken N Tx

Rosemarie said:


> You are confused.
> 
> 
> D


Darn I now

W


----------



## tinytn

*What happens now?

W*


----------



## Citygirl

*Would you care?

E*


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone's very scared !.   

D*


----------



## Kaila

Do be careful.

L


----------



## Rosemarie

Let us help.


P


----------



## Sparky

Pick a straw 

W


----------



## Rosemarie

Win a fortune.


E


----------



## Treacle

Enjoy the money

Y


----------



## tinytn

*Yes! I'm Excited !

D*


----------



## Kaila

Don't spend everything!

G


----------



## JustBonee

Gain with investing.

G


----------



## Kaila

Guess about tomorrow.

W


----------



## Sparky

Wait a Week 

K


----------



## Kaila

Kiss a frog.  

G


----------



## tinytn

*Green frog Legs 

S*


----------



## JustBonee

Sing for supper.

R


----------



## Kaila

Rice and Lentils?  

S


----------



## joybelle

Sweet and Simple

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone is happy !

Y*


----------



## Citygirl

*You are right!

T*


----------



## Rosemarie

Twist and shout.


T


----------



## Ken N Tx

Time will tell

L


----------



## Treacle

Lost the rhythm

M


----------



## Rosemarie

Mark time then.


N


----------



## Kaila

Now move feet.

T


----------



## Treacle

Tap dance lessons?


----------



## Kaila

Soon Waltzing, next.

T


----------



## Treacle

Delete


----------



## Treacle

Tango is quicker 

R


----------



## Kaila

Really too exhausting 

G


----------



## Sparky

Get some sleep.. 

P


----------



## joybelle

Please roll over

R


----------



## JustBonee

Rain  or shine.

E


----------



## Kaila

East or West?

T


----------



## Citygirl

*True or False

E*


----------



## Kaila

Every attempt exhausted?

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't give up

P


----------



## Kaila

Possible solution found!    

D


----------



## Gemma

Drinks on me! 

E


----------



## Kaila

Each with snack?

K


----------



## Sparky

Krunchy Kornflake Kebab.. 

B


----------



## Granny B.

Better do laundry.

Y


----------



## tinytn

You better play..

Y


----------



## Citygirl

Yolanda is home!

E


----------



## tinytn

*Eeek! Everyone Run!

N*


----------



## Kaila

No, please stay!

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

You are needed.


D


----------



## Kaila

Do what's important.

T


----------



## Sparky

Tutankhamun would know 

W


----------



## Kaila

Would know what?

T


----------



## tinytn

Who is What?

T


----------



## Kaila

Too much confusion.


N


----------



## tinytn

*Now i'm confused.   

D*


----------



## Kaila

Don't worry then!  

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Do not worry.


Y


----------



## Rosemarie

SNAP!!


----------



## JustBonee

You can lead.

D


----------



## Kaila

Distant star appearing.  

G


----------



## joybelle

Grab the rail.

K


----------



## Rosemarie

Let go slowly.


Y


----------



## JustBonee

Yes to walking.

G


----------



## Kaila

Going for groceries.

S


----------



## Sparky

Savoury spinach sausages.. 

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Someone is obsessed.


D


----------



## Citygirl

*Don't do it!

T*


----------



## tinytn

Time is Awastin'


----------



## Rosemarie

Nothing new there.


E


----------



## Kaila

Each moment counts

S


----------



## JustBonee

Sink  or swim.

M


----------



## Sparky

Mae West helps

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Snow is forecast.


T


----------



## Kaila

Too early, hopefully.

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You go first!

T*


----------



## tinytn

*Take my hand !

D*


----------



## Citygirl

Don't drink water!

R


----------



## Granny B.

Read the label!

L


----------



## Rosemarie

Loosen your tie.


E


----------



## Kaila

Everyone's dressed up?

P


----------



## Rosemarie

Pyjama party, anyone?


E


----------



## tinytn

Eat dinner first.

T


----------



## Citygirl

*They are fine.

E*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Easy does it

F


----------



## Citygirl

*First to go!

O*


----------



## Kaila

Open the door!

R


----------



## Granny B.

Rather stay here.

E


----------



## Kaila

Early morning appointment.

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Time to go.


O


----------



## Kadee

Order a taxi 
I


----------



## Rosemarie

I prefer walking.


G


----------



## Pink Biz

*Go forth then.

N*


----------



## Treacle

Not quite ready

Y


----------



## tinytn

*You must hurry!

Y*


----------



## RubyK

You are late.

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone is late!*


----------



## Treacle

E

Even the bridegroom

M


----------



## Kaila

Maybe wedding's off?


F


----------



## Sparky

Forget the cake 

E


----------



## tinytn

*Easy to forget

T*


----------



## Rosemarie

Take it home.


E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone is invited!

D


----------



## Kaila

Dress-up not required! 

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Don't do that!

T*


----------



## Granny B.

Take that outside!

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Eggs for breakfast.


T


----------



## Ken N Tx

Toast and ham

M


----------



## Treacle

Mugs of tea

A


----------



## JustBonee

Appetizers for everyone.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat some protein.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need some caffeine.. 

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Everything is gone.

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Empty purses too.


O


----------



## Kaila

Our hope continues.

S


----------



## joybelle

Sit up please.

T


----------



## Kaila

joybelle said:


> Sit up please.



E

Every seat taken.

N


----------



## Pink Biz

*Never say die.

E*


----------



## Gemma

Early to bed

D


----------



## Granny B.

Dessert for all!

L


----------



## Rosemarie

Left-overs for tomorrow.


W


----------



## Kaila

Wishful thinking perhaps?

S


----------



## Sparky

Something may occur 

R


----------



## Kaila

Room for improvement.

T


----------



## Pink Biz

*Time for bed!

D*


----------



## Citygirl

*Due back soon!

N*


----------



## tinytn

*Nice evening tonight

T*


----------



## Citygirl

*Take this back!

K*


----------



## Rosemarie

Knit your own.


N


----------



## Gemma

New yarn purchased

D


----------



## JustBonee

Dark colors work.

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep some contrasts.

S


----------



## Sparky

Spots or Dots 

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Sequins look good.


D


----------



## Treacle

Dazzle your eyes

S


----------



## Kaila

Settle on pattern.

N


----------



## tinytn

Name one pattern..

N


----------



## Kaila

None fit perfectly.

Y


----------



## tinytn

Yes, there's one!

E


----------



## Kaila

Even sleeves fit!

T


----------



## tinytn

*To a tee?

E*


----------



## Kaila

Even style agrees!

S


----------



## tinytn

*signed and Autographed?

D*


----------



## Kaila

Do they match?

H


----------



## tinytn

*Happy to say..

Y*


----------



## Kaila

Yes, me too!

O


----------



## tinytn

*Oh, I agree 
E*


----------



## Kaila

Early sunsets now.

W


----------



## JustBonee

Winter is near.

R


----------



## Gemma

Ready to shovel?

L


----------



## Citygirl

*Let it be!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Eat more soup.

P


----------



## Sassycakes

Playing some games

S


----------



## Kaila

Sleep coming soon.

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Need new boots.


S


----------



## JustBonee

Sorry  not sorry

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

Yellow denotes sunshine.


E


----------



## RubyK

Eat more veggies.

S


----------



## Sparky

Some spinach sandwiches 

S


----------



## Kaila

Save for tomorrow

W


----------



## Rosemarie

Wait until then.


N


----------



## Kaila

New boots too?

O


----------



## Rosemarie

Or mended ones.


S


----------



## Kaila

Sewn or glued?

D


----------



## tinytn

*Doubled  taped worked !

D*


----------



## Kaila

Don't need new!

W


----------



## tinytn

*Water proofed now.

W*


----------



## Kaila

With Buckle Fastener?

R


----------



## tinytn

*Right You are!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Each foot warm?

M


----------



## tinytn

*Much warmer now!!

W*


----------



## Kaila

Without ripped holes.

S


----------



## tinytn

Some are ,,slightly..

Y


----------



## Kaila

You looked closely?

Y


----------



## tinytn

*Yes , very close!! 

E*


----------



## Kaila

Even too close!

E


----------



## tinytn

*Eyes are watering!

G*


----------



## Citygirl

*Gate is locked.

D*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Down the drain

E


----------



## joybelle

Easy there Ned.

F


----------



## Rosemarie

Drown your sorrows. (Last letter of the previous sentence)


S


----------



## Gemma

Sip some booze?

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat food first.

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Take a chance.


E


----------



## Sparky

Eat only food

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't eat fast.

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Try being positive.


E


----------



## tinytn

*Easy sometimes, Yes..

S*


----------



## Citygirl

*Suits me fine.

E*


----------



## Kaila

Every effort matters.

S


----------



## joybelle

Save some money.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Your ideas appreciated.

D


----------



## Kadee

Don’t use credit 
T


----------



## Sassycakes

Tell me why

Y


----------



## Kadee

Your credits overdrawn 
N


----------



## Rosemarie

No, can't be.


E


----------



## Ken N Tx

End is near

R


----------



## Treacle

Reached the destination

N


----------



## Kaila

Now, where's next?

T


----------



## JustBonee

Turn next corner.

R


----------



## Kaila

Ready to go.

O


----------



## Sparky

Over the hill

L


----------



## Citygirl

*Let it alone!

E*


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone be careful!

L*


----------



## Rosemarie

Look out below!


W


----------



## tinytn

*Wait not yet !!

T*


----------



## Rosemarie

Think carefully first.


T


----------



## Granny B.

Try a bite.

E


----------



## Ken N Tx

Earn a living

F


----------



## Gemma

Give to charity

Y


----------



## tinytn

*Yes Good Causes

S*


----------



## Sparky

Sailors need rum

M


----------



## Kaila

Must nap now

W


----------



## JustBonee

Wake up call. 

L


----------



## tinytn

*Look all around!

D*


----------



## Citygirl

*Don't do that!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Tend the sheep.

P


----------



## Pink Biz

*Plump the pillow.

W*


----------



## Kaila

Wish for dream.

M


----------



## Rosemarie

Milk a cow.


W


----------



## Kaila

Wash your clothing.

G


----------



## JustBonee

Get out more.

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Exercise those joints.


S


----------



## tinytn

*Some never listen*

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Never give up.


P


----------



## tinytn

Pay the Price

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Earn your keep.


P


----------



## Gemma

Play with kittens

S


----------



## Kaila

Send a letter.

R


----------



## JustBonee

Rain or shine

E


----------



## Sassycakes

Every Other Day

Y


----------



## Gemma

Yesterday is over

R


----------



## Kaila

Rarely repeats itself.

F


----------



## tinytn

*Foggy outside now

W*


----------



## Kaila

We're having rain.

N


----------



## Sparky

Not raining somewhere 

E


----------



## Kaila

Everyplace has weather.

R


----------



## JustBonee

Right about that.

T


----------



## Kaila

Tour the area.

A


----------



## JustBonee

A done deal

L


----------



## Kaila

Look closely first.

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Try it again!

N*


----------



## Granny B.

*Not now, later.

R*


----------



## tinytn

Really tired now.. 

W


----------



## RubyK

Wait for Zukie!

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Empty the bins.


S


----------



## Treacle

Sort for recycling

G


----------



## JustBonee

Grab another bag.

G


----------



## Kaila

Go for errand.

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Don't forget money.


Y


----------



## tinytn

*You got any??  *

*Y*


----------



## JustBonee

You never know.

W


----------



## Gemma

Will you share?

E


----------



## Kaila

Eggs, not dollars.


S


----------



## tinytn

*Same as Dollars ?

S*


----------



## Rosemarie

Shillings and pence.


E


----------



## Sparky

Every little helps

S


----------



## Kaila

Save and spend.

D


----------



## Gemma

Depends on what.

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Trust me, okay?

Y*


----------



## Rosemarie

Yank it off.


F


----------



## Treacle

Fixed too tightly

Y


----------



## Gemma

You can't breathe?

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Ennui setting in.


N


----------



## Sparky

Need less ennui.. 

I


----------



## tinytn

*I would agree! 

E*


----------



## Kaila

Ease it off.

F


----------



## Rosemarie

Fluff it up.


P


----------



## Kaila

Perk yourself up. 

P


----------



## Granny B.

Persistence is recommended.

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Don't give up.


P


----------



## Treacle

Practice makes perfect


----------



## Mary1949

Take the Money

Y


----------



## Kaila

You possibly overpaid.

D


----------



## Sparky

Double or nothing

G


----------



## Kaila

Growing season over.

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Ready for winter.


R


----------



## tinytn

Real cold outside!!

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Every other day.

Y*


----------



## tinytn

*Yesterday was warm..

M*


----------



## Kaila

More windows open?

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Not that way!

Y*


----------



## Rosemarie

You'll get lost.


T


----------



## Granny B.

Take a look around.

D


----------



## JustBonee

Do it yourself.

F


----------



## Kaila

Follow your heart.

T


----------



## tinytn

*Turn left here 

E*


----------



## Kaila

Especially kindness counts.

S


----------



## tinytn

*Smiles count too,,  

O*


----------



## Kaila

Oh, I concur!

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Rinse things thoroughly.


Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, more water.

R


----------



## Sassycakes

Respect everyone's opinion

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Stay in control.


L


----------



## Citygirl

Lots of time!

E


----------



## JustBonee

Eat your lunch.

H


----------



## tinytn

*Hurry up now! 

W*


----------



## Citygirl

*What is it?

T*


----------



## Granny B.

Tuna sandwich here.

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Egg and cress.


S


----------



## Treacle

Seasoned with salt?

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take mine  plain.

N


----------



## Sparky

No stringy spaghetti 

I


----------



## Rosemarie

I prefer rice.


E


----------



## tinytn

*Eat slow now..

W*


----------



## Rosemarie

Wash your hands.


S


----------



## tinytn

*Soap and water..?

R*


----------



## Rosemarie

Rinse and dry.


Y


----------



## tinytn

*Ying and Yang *
G


----------



## JustBonee

Good and bad.

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Due next week!

K*


----------



## Rosemarie

Knock on wood.


D


----------



## JustBonee

Dig up dirt.

T


----------



## Treacle

Too much effort

T


----------



## Gemma

Take a break

K


----------



## tinytn

*Knock Three times*

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Soak your feet.


T


----------



## Sassycakes

Tried it today

Y


----------



## Pink Biz

*You play games.

S*


----------



## tinytn

*See you tomorrow.

W*


----------



## Repondering

*Wait till then.

N*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Never look away

Y*


----------



## Rosemarie

Yeast is fungus.


S


----------



## JustBonee

So  is mold.

D


----------



## Treacle

Don't forget sanitiser!

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Recycle plastic bags.


S


----------



## tinytn

Sad Sack Bags

S


----------



## Sassycakes

Some empty now


T


----------



## tinytn

*Will use them..

M*


----------



## Kaila

Many are torn.  

N


----------



## Rosemarie

No news yet.


T


----------



## Kaila

Too long waiting.

G


----------



## Gemma

Going to leave

E


----------



## Sassycakes

Ever coming back

K


----------



## Rosemarie

Koalas are cute.


E


----------



## Ken N Tx

Earn money now


----------



## JustBonee

Wash  the car.

R


----------



## tinytn

*Ride the bus

S*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Sit down now

W*


----------



## joybelle

Waterfalls are fascinating.

G


----------



## Kaila

Get a kayak.

K


----------



## tinytn

*Keep on paddling 

G*


----------



## JustBonee

*Get in touch.

H*


----------



## RubyK

Heat the soup.

P


----------



## Gemma

Place on stovetop 

P


----------



## Rosemarie

Press the button.


N


----------



## Ken N Tx

No time out

T


----------



## Treacle

Try some yoga

A


----------



## Sparky

Any other ideas.. 

S


----------



## joybelle

Stay home Sam.

M


----------



## Rosemarie

Make some cookies.


S


----------



## Kadee

Steam the veggies
S


----------



## Rosemarie

Steam is better.


R


----------



## tinytn

*Red beets too?

O*


----------



## Prairie dog

Open the door

R


----------



## tinytn

*Remember to smile ! 

E*


----------



## RubyK

Eat some pizza.

A


----------



## Kadee

Add more cheese 
E


----------



## Citygirl

*Everyone is here!

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Earn your keep.


P


----------



## Ken N Tx

Please party on

Q


----------



## Rosemarie

Not past midnight.


T


----------



## JustBonee

Table talk maybe.

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone is happy ?

Y*


----------



## Kaila

You okay too?

O


----------



## tinytn

*Oh , of Course

E*


----------



## Kaila

Eggs for snack?

K


----------



## Citygirl

*Keep me posted!

D*


----------



## tinytn

*Doing it tomorrow!

W*


----------



## Sassycakes

Why not today

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodelers are back.. 

K


----------



## Sassycakes

Keep them here

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone must Yodel !

L*


----------



## Rosemarie

Listen to them.


M


----------



## Ken N Tx

Make a wish

H


----------



## Treacle

Hoping for peace 

E


----------



## JustBonee

East of Eden

N


----------



## tinytn

No way Hosea 

A


----------



## JustBonee

A  good  word 

D


----------



## Sparky

Ding or Dong... 

G


----------



## Sassycakes

Going out now

W


----------



## Kaila

We'll return later.

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Reserve a seat.


T


----------



## JustBonee

Take your time

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat while waiting.

G


----------



## JustBonee

Grab a burger

R


----------



## tinytn

*Read a book

K*


----------



## Sassycakes

Kid's need attention 

N


----------



## tinytn

*Nine of them

M*


----------



## Rosemarie

Mornings are dark.


K


----------



## Meringue

Kindly open shutters


S


----------



## Rosemarie

Shops are shut.


T


----------



## Kaila

Tour your bookshelf.

F


----------



## Rosemarie

Find new activities.


S


----------



## Kaila

Sell your car.  

R


----------



## JustBonee

Ready to walk ?

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep your key.

Y


----------



## Citygirl

You said it!

T


----------



## Kaila

Too late now!  

W


----------



## tinytn

*Wow weee Wow!

W*


----------



## Kaila

We love games!  

S


----------



## tinytn

*Sure we do!!!! *


----------



## Kaila

Ordinary or New!

W


----------



## tinytn

*Would be both !!! 

H*


----------



## Kaila

Hold my hand.

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Don't let go.


O


----------



## Ken N Tx

Over and above

E


----------



## Kaila

East coastal erosion.

N


----------



## Gemma

Never gonna look!

K


----------



## Sparky

Keep eyes closed 

D


----------



## tinytn

*Do not open! 

N*


----------



## Rosemarie

Not until Christmas.


S


----------



## Kaila

Sooner, pretty please?

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Entreaties might work.


K


----------



## JustBonee

Keep  up pace.

E


----------



## Treacle

Energy is waning

G


----------



## Sparky

Get more tonic 

C


----------



## Rosemarie

Can't find any.


Y


----------



## tinytn

*You looked everywhere?

E*


----------



## Kaila

Every single corner!

R


----------



## tinytn

*Round the house? 

E*


----------



## Kaila

Every hiding spot.

T


----------



## Gemma

Try looking harder.

R


----------



## Kaila

Reading book, instead!  

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Draw the curtains.


S


----------



## Autumn72

Rosemarie said:


> Draw the curtains.
> 
> 
> S


Up and away


----------



## Granny B.

Rosemarie said:


> Draw the curtains.
> 
> S


Sit in darkness.

S


----------



## Gemma

Sip hot Cocoa.

A


----------



## Sassycakes

A wonderful drink


K


----------



## Citygirl

*Keys are lost!

T*


----------



## Rosemarie

Turn it over.


R


----------



## Sparky

Right or Left

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Through the centre.


E


----------



## Kaila

Eat one half.

F


----------



## Gemma

Fasting today Kaila?

A


----------



## tinytn

All or none!

E


----------



## Granny B.

Expect to succeed.

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't overeat, Gemma!  

A


----------



## Rosemarie

Ask Gemma first!


T


----------



## Gemma

Treating my friends

S


----------



## Rosemarie

See you later.


R


----------



## JustBonee

Rally the team

M


----------



## Kaila

Meet your neighbor.

R


----------



## JustBonee

Return the favor

R


----------



## Kaila

Respect another viewpoint.

T


----------



## Sparky

Talk it over

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Report bad behaviour.


R


----------



## tinytn

*Read my lips 

S*


----------



## JustBonee

Say it again

N


----------



## Gemma

Not reading lips

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Say it quietly.


Y


----------



## Ken N Tx

Your pretty smile

E


----------



## Treacle

Evaporates any anger

R


----------



## Gemma

Rely on yourself

F


----------



## JustBonee

Fun and games

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Silly song singing.


G


----------



## tinytn

Grandma Sings better.!

R


----------



## JustBonee

Raise  a   laugh

H


----------



## Gemma

Happy to oblige 

E


----------



## Kaila

Every other month.
H


----------



## Gemma

How about tomorrow?

W


----------



## Citygirl

*What is that?

T*


----------



## Sassycakes

Tom is singing

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Getting strange looks.


S


----------



## Ken N Tx

Standing all alone

T


----------



## Meringue

Start making plans.


S


----------



## Gemma

Sew a mask

K


----------



## Sparky

Keep it simple

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Elastic strings attached.


D


----------



## JustBonee

Do it yourself.

F


----------



## Citygirl

*Fill this in!

N*


----------



## tinytn

*Not too full !

L*


----------



## Kaila

Lighten the load.

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Downsize if necessary.


Y


----------



## Kaila

You're discarding _that?  _

T


----------



## JustBonee

Time to regroup.

P


----------



## Sparky

Prepare for anything 

G


----------



## tinytn

*Get ready now

W*


----------



## Kaila

What comes first?

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Try making lists.


S


----------



## Meringue

Should be easy


Y


----------



## JustBonee

You get organized.

D


----------



## Kaila

Do single task.

K


----------



## Rosemarie

Know your enemy.


Y


----------



## JustBonee

You name it.

T


----------



## Sparky

Take a chance

E


----------



## Kaila

Each day, important.

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Think it through.


H


----------



## Meringue

Here we go


O


----------



## tinytn

*Oh wait  for...!

R*


----------



## JustBonee

Rain  or shine.

E


----------



## Kaila

Extra patience needed.

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Do not enter!

R*


----------



## Repondering

*Rub it in....

N*


----------



## Gemma

Need some help

P


----------



## Rosemarie

Pass the buck.


K


----------



## Sparky

Keep it going 

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Get out now!

W*


----------



## tinytn

*Now what Joe? 

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Early to bed.


D


----------



## Treacle

Don't feel tired

D


----------



## Gemma

Drink some Coffee

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone want coffee? 

E*


----------



## Repondering

*Extra cream, please.

E*


----------



## Kaila

Eat donuts now?

W


----------



## Rosemarie

We'll get fat.


T


----------



## Treacle

Try to exercise

E


----------



## Sparky

Eat don't swallow 

W


----------



## JustBonee

Water with that.

T


----------



## tinytn

*Thank you dear!

R*


----------



## Kaila

Really was thirsty!  

Y


----------



## Gemma

You satisfied now? 

W


----------



## Granny B.

Where are we?

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Edge of darkness.


S


----------



## Ken N Tx

Sad but true

E


----------



## Gemma

Every smile helps

S


----------



## Kaila

Serve more smiles!

S


----------



## Sparky

Some over there.. ...

E


----------



## Kaila

Every thanks extended.

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Doom is imminent.


T


----------



## tinytn

*Too late now.

W*


----------



## Citygirl

*Wash that off!

F*


----------



## tinytn

*Find the soap.

P*


----------



## Kaila

Peel the potato.

O


----------



## JustBonee

Open the door.

R


----------



## Gemma

Roaming outside again.

N


----------



## tinytn

*Nothing to do !

O*


----------



## Gemma

Open a window

W


----------



## Rosemarie

Wet weather out.


T


----------



## Ken N Tx

Time does fly

U


----------



## Gemma

Your not kidding!

G


----------



## tinytn

Now lets wait.

T


----------



## Sparky

G

Get the sausages 

S


----------



## JustBonee

Save the day.

Y


----------



## RubyK

Yell at Sarah.

H


----------



## Kaila

Have more patience.  

E


----------



## Ken N Tx

Early to rise

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Empty the bins.


S


----------



## Gemma

Should dust too

O


----------



## tinytn

*Open the Window.

W*


----------



## Citygirl

*Water the plants!

S*


----------



## JustBonee

Spray the flowers

S


----------



## Kaila

Settle down, now.

W


----------



## Rosemarie

When I'm ready.


Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodel if necessary 

Y


----------



## Kaila

You, don't rush.

H


----------



## tinytn

*Having Coffee break 

K*


----------



## Gemma

Keep sipping slowly

Y


----------



## Kaila

Your coffee good?

D


----------



## Gemma

Decide for yourself  

F


----------



## Sassycakes

Favorite of mine.

E


----------



## tinytn

*Every Morning cuppa   

A*


----------



## Rosemarie

Afternoon tea soon.


N


----------



## Sparky

Not without cake.. 

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone loves Cake!! 

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Even the dog.


G


----------



## tinytn

*Gotta have Cake!! 

E*


----------



## Gemma

Especially on Birthdays 

S


----------



## Kaila

Save till tomorrow.

W


----------



## tinytn

*Waiting for Tomorrow.

W*


----------



## Rosemarie

Weekend is near.


R


----------



## Kaila

Right after today.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yikes, that's near.. 

R


----------



## Kaila

Really, *very near!

N*


----------



## JustBonee

November,  about over.

R


----------



## Kaila

Right you are!

E  

(Note: I just noticed my silly mistake above, but no need to mention it to anyone. )


----------



## Rosemarie

Kaila said:


> Right you are!
> 
> E
> 
> (Note: I just noticed my silly mistake above, but no need to mention it to anyone. )


It's ok.....we just smile to ourselves and carry on.

Eventually, everything ends.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Sad,  but true.

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone knows now!   

E*


----------



## Gemma

Warm (((hugs))), Kaila! 

A


----------



## Citygirl

*All is okay!

Y*


----------



## Sassycakes

*You think so?

O*


----------



## tinytn

*Over it now

W*


----------



## Rosemarie

Well, very nearly.


Y


----------



## Sparky

Yay or nay...  

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

You or me.


E


----------



## Sassycakes

* Either of us *


----------



## Kaila

So, it's forgotten?

N


----------



## tinytn

*Forgot about what?

T*


----------



## Gemma

Thinking about it.

T


----------



## Sassycakes

Trying to forget

T


----------



## tinytn

*That takes time.

E*


----------



## Citygirl

*Even after hours!

S*


----------



## Rosemarie

Short-term memory loss.


S


----------



## Gemma

Sad it's going.

G


----------



## JustBonee

Get some help.

P


----------



## Granny B.

Pretend you know.

W


----------



## Sparky

Who would know.. 

W


----------



## Rosemarie

Write things down.


N


----------



## Ceege

Never say never.

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Return it tomorrow!

W*


----------



## Gemma

Wasn't it returned? 

D


----------



## tinytn

*Don't think so..

O*


----------



## Rosemarie

Overdue fee required.

D


----------



## Ken N Tx

Dance till dawn

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Night owls only.

Y


----------



## Gemma

You'll be tired.

D


----------



## JustBonee

Do your  best.

T


----------



## Gemma

Taking a break

K


----------



## Kaila

Kitten fell asleep.

P


----------



## Sparky

Play again tomorrow 

W


----------



## Kaila

We'll have fun.

N


----------



## tinytn

*Nobody is here!*


----------



## Kaila

Each different schedule!

E


----------



## Gemma

Echoing same sentiment. 

T


----------



## Sassycakes

Truth is important

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Try it on.

N*


----------



## Rosemarie

New clothes needed.


D


----------



## Sparky

Don't get feathers.. 

S


----------



## tinytn

*Soaking wet feathers!   

S*


----------



## Treacle

Sun dries them

M


----------



## Gemma

Make a pillow!

W


----------



## Rosemarie

Wedge it in.


N


----------



## Kaila

Needs more feathers.

S


----------



## tinytn

*Swan feathers ok?*


----------



## Kaila

Kindly please wait.

T


----------



## Sparky

Time up now.. 

W


----------



## Kaila

Why is it?



T


----------



## Rosemarie

Television is on.


N


----------



## JustBonee

Now  and  then.

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Not just now.


W


----------



## Sparky

When is now.. 

W


----------



## tinytn

*When's what, now??*


----------



## JustBonee

Why so confused?  

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't know answer.

R


----------



## tinytn

Read my lips.. 

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Sing a song.


G


----------



## Sassycakes

Give me time

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat when hungry.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yogurt or Yam... 

M


----------



## Rosemarie

Many prefer cheese.

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Even then,Jill!

L*


----------



## tinytn

*Live Chicken now

W*


----------



## JustBonee

When to  go.

O


----------



## Gemma

Over the hill?

L


----------



## JustBonee

Like a streak.

K


----------



## tinytn

*Keep on Running!

G*


----------



## Rosemarie

Get some exercise.


E


----------



## Gemma

Eat healthy, too.

O


----------



## Sparky

Octopuses probably do

O


----------



## JustBonee

Open the door.

R


----------



## tinytn

Read a book..

K


----------



## Rosemarie

Kiss a frog.


G


----------



## JustBonee

Get a shot

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Try it first!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Tell a friend.

D


----------



## JustBonee

Deliver the news.

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Say it again!

N*


----------



## Sassycakes

Never repeat yourself 

F


----------



## Citygirl

*Fill it up.

P*


----------



## Rosemarie

Push to open.


N


----------



## Gemma

Not unlocked yet

T


----------



## Sparky

That's the problem

M


----------



## Gemma

Mike has key

Y


----------



## Kaila

You get it!

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Think carefully first.


T


----------



## Gemma

Time is wasting.

G


----------



## tinytn

*Got the key!!!  

Y*


----------



## Prairie dog

Yes,door opened

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Do it now!

W*


----------



## Kaila

We already did!

D


----------



## Gemma

Doing happy dance!

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Eliminate all obstacles.


S


----------



## Sparky

Some are glued.. 

D


----------



## Kaila

Do it yourself

F


----------



## tinytn

Fix a Flat

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Turn on lights.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Sit  a spell.

L


----------



## tinytn

Legs ARE tired..

D


----------



## Gemma

Do some squats

S


----------



## Kaila

Six, too many?

Y


----------



## Sassycakes

You should nap 

P


----------



## Gemma

Pass the pillow

W


----------



## Citygirl

*Wash this too!

O*


----------



## Gemma

Only with help

P


----------



## Rosemarie

Peel some potatoes.


S


----------



## Gemma

Slice very thin

N


----------



## Rosemarie

No waste please!


E


----------



## Kaila

Ears need washing.

G


----------



## RubyK

Use Ivory Soap.


----------



## Gemma

Kaila said:


> Ears need washing.
> 
> G


Girl, that tickles!

S


----------



## tinytn

*Say that again!

N*


----------



## JustBonee

No,  not now.


W


----------



## Rosemarie

Wait a bit.


T


----------



## tinytn

*Time is Up !

P*


----------



## Gemma

Please!  Not yet!

T


----------



## Kaila

Ten more minutes?

S


----------



## Gemma

Sounds about right

T


----------



## Sassycakes

True and Accurate 

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Experiment with recipes.


S


----------



## Ken N Tx

Slow and easy

Y


----------



## Gemma

You will help?

P


----------



## tinytn

Pleased to help..

P


----------



## JustBonee

Pass the hat.

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Turn the page.


E


----------



## Citygirl

*Every other day!

Y*


----------



## JustBonee

You're an angel..

L


----------



## Kaila

Lost without you.

U


----------



## Gemma

Understand the feeling

G


----------



## Kaila

Go Witha Flow


W


----------



## Sassycakes

*Where is Santa*

*A*


----------



## Rosemarie

Among the bulrushes.


S


----------



## JustBonee

Send some snow.

W


----------



## Sparky

Wait, not yet.. 

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Take it back!

K*


----------



## Gemma

Kyle said, no.

O


----------



## tinytn

*Ok, no snow.

W*


----------



## RubyK

Write to Santa.

A


----------



## Repondering

Always glad to!

O


----------



## Sassycakes

Open the gifts

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Save the paper.


R


----------



## JustBonee

Recycle reusable  material.

L


----------



## RubyK

Don't eat candy.


----------



## joybelle

Yes I will.

L


----------



## Citygirl

*Let me see!

E*


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone knows now! 

W*


----------



## Citygirl

*What is it?

T*


----------



## Rosemarie

Try to guess.


S


----------



## Gemma

Seems kinda silly

Y


----------



## JustBonee

Yard is decorated.

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Don't give up.


P


----------



## Gemma

Poinsettia is beautiful!

L


----------



## tinytn

*Looks lovely dear !

R*


----------



## Rosemarie

Raining again today.


Y


----------



## Sparky

Yet more puddles 

S


----------



## tinytn

Showers never end

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Dirty puddles everywhere.


E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone wear boots!!

S*


----------



## Gemma

Share your umbrella?

A


----------



## tinytn

A Raincoat maybe?

E


----------



## Citygirl

Ever wear this?

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Snowboots needed soon.


N


----------



## Sparky

Need new soles 

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Search for cobblers.


S


----------



## Ken N Tx

Stay up late

E


----------



## Gemma

Eat more popcorn

N


----------



## JustBonee

Nothing  to it.

T


----------



## Kaila

Too much sugar.

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Rinse it off.


F


----------



## Kaila

Fluff your pillow.

W


----------



## Gemma

Wasn't planning to

O


----------



## Citygirl

*Open this end!

P*


----------



## Repondering

Did it already

Y


----------



## tinytn

You still here??

E


----------



## Gemma

Eh, I suppose

E


----------



## Kaila

Everyone went someplace.

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Early to bed.


D


----------



## Sparky

Don't want to.. 

O


----------



## JustBonee

Open to dispute

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone's vey tired 

D


----------



## Kaila

Did we brush? 

H


----------



## Citygirl

*Here it is!

S*


----------



## Gemma

Send some over.

R


----------



## JustBonee

Ring the doorbell.  

L


----------



## Sparky

Let's knock instead.. 

D


----------



## Gemma

Door knocker work?

K


----------



## tinytn

*keep a knockin' !

N*


----------



## Gemma

Nah, It's tiring.

G


----------



## Kaila

Going home, then.

N


----------



## tinytn

*No , stay here!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Every window open?

N


----------



## Citygirl

*No turn around.

D*


----------



## Gemma

Drive in reverse 

E


----------



## Meringue

Easy does it.


T


----------



## Kaila

Take proper caution.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need more padding... 

G


----------



## Kaila

Goatfur might help.

P


----------



## tinytn

*Panda fur too..

O*


----------



## Kaila

Opossum haircut trimmings?

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Stuff a mushroom.


M


----------



## Sassycakes

*Money is important*

*T*


----------



## Kaila

Trials and Tribulations.

S


----------



## Gemma

Short and Sassy.

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You come back!

K*


----------



## tinytn

*Keep on yelling!

G*


----------



## Kaila

Going Snow Surfing.  

G


----------



## Gemma

Gosh, I'll go!

O


----------



## Citygirl

*Open other end!

D*


----------



## Rosemarie

Dotted line missing.


G


----------



## JustBonee

Go  for   it

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Tear it apart.


T


----------



## Sparky

That seems drastic

C


----------



## JustBonee

Change the subject.

T


----------



## tinytn

Talk about Christmas?.

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Sing for me.

E*


----------



## Gemma

Excited to listen?

N


----------



## Sassycakes

Nothing new today


Y


----------



## Citygirl

You are late!

Z/A


----------



## Citygirl

Oops


----------



## Rosemarie

Solstice is today.


Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodelers keep yodeling

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Geese keep honking.


G


----------



## Sparky

Gazelles keep pronking 

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Girls keep giggling.


G


----------



## tinytn

*Giggling is fun. 

N*


----------



## Rosemarie

Noses keep growing.


G


----------



## tinytn

*Grows real Long !!

G*


----------



## Gemma

Grows like Pinocchio's

S


----------



## Kaila

Say the truth! 

H


----------



## Citygirl

*Hide it good!

D*


----------



## Gemma

Dang, I can't! 

T


----------



## Sparky

Try it again

N


----------



## Gemma

Not an option

N


----------



## Kaila

No second chances?

S


----------



## tinytn

Tell no lies

S


----------



## Kaila

Save your receipt.

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Tear it up.


P


----------



## Repondering

Paper recycles well.

L


----------



## Gemma

Loose or shredded?

D


----------



## Murrmurr

Does it matter?

R


----------



## Sassycakes

Really it doesn't

T


----------



## Repondering

Then who cares?

S


----------



## Sassycakes

Sue really cares

U/V


----------



## Repondering

*S*

Sue is right

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take a   hike.

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Enjoy the day.


Y


----------



## Sparky

Yuletide is back

K


----------



## Rosemarie

Kiss beneath mistletoe


E


----------



## JustBonee

Early to bed.

D


----------



## tinytn

*Didn't make it !

T*


----------



## RubyK

Take a hike!

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Enjoy your sprouts.


S


----------



## JustBonee

Serve at table

E


----------



## Sparky

Eating chocolate now.. 

W


----------



## Gemma

Want some cookies?

S


----------



## Kaila

Surprise cream inside?

E


----------



## Repondering

Excellent idea, that!

T


----------



## Sassycakes

*Treats are fantastic 

U*


----------



## Rosemarie

Collect all paper.


R


----------



## JustBonee

Restore the calm.

M


----------



## Kaila

Manage your stresses.

S


----------



## Meringue

Stresses the point


----------



## Kaila

Try to lower.

R


----------



## Sparky

Return to normal... 

L


----------



## Rosemarie

Let everything go.


O


----------



## Sparky

Open the door

R


----------



## JustBonee

Raise the roof.   

F


----------



## Rosemarie

Fit the carpet.


T


----------



## Gemma

Tile the floor.

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Repair the roof.


F


----------



## Gemma

Find a handyman.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need more glue

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Elastic has snapped.


D


----------



## Gemma

Diaper pin helps.

S


----------



## Ken N Tx

So be it

T


----------



## Kaila

Trade it in.

N


----------



## JustBonee

Nice and easy.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Your coat's long.

G


----------



## Gemma

Got it hemmed.

D


----------



## Kaila

Done so fast!  

T


----------



## Gemma

Tailor is quick!

K


----------



## Rosemarie

Knickers are secure!


E


----------



## Sparky

Er,.. that's good.. 

D


----------



## JustBonee

Dig up dirt.  

T


----------



## Kaila

Too much work.    

K


----------



## Rosemarie

Kippers taste smokey.


Y


----------



## Kaila

You are correct!

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Thanks for that.


T


----------



## Kaila

Take the compliment.    

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Table needs polishing.


G


----------



## Ken N Tx

Go to school

L


----------



## Gemma

Learn a trade

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Earn some money.


Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling might work... 

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep quiet now.    ^^^ (@Sparky)

W


----------



## Rosemarie

Wait until morning.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Get a job.

B*


----------



## Kaila

Be a helper.

R


----------



## Meringue

Ready steady go


----------



## Rosemarie

On your marks.


S


----------



## Sparky

Start next year

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Ready and waiting.


G


----------



## Kaila

Get stocked up.

P


----------



## Sassycakes

Purchase everything now

W


----------



## Rosemarie

While there's sales.


S


----------



## Sparky

Sales of sausages... 

S


----------



## Kaila

Sort out priorities.

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Sausages are important.


T


----------



## Ken N Tx

Take it out

U


----------



## Gemma

Treat the animals

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Save the planet.


T


----------



## Gemma

Trees need planted

D


----------



## JustBonee

Dig a hole.

E


----------



## Kaila

Earth needs feedin*g*.

(I meant compost for the plants and trees)

*G*


----------



## Rosemarie

Grass cuttings help. (and the contents of animal cages)


P


----------



## Kadee

Pelletised fertiliser‘s good ( cause it’s chicken manure ) 
D


----------



## Kaila

Dampen the soil.

L


----------



## Kadee

Leave it fallow.     ( left for a period without being sown) 
W


----------



## Gemma

Water it well

L


----------



## Rosemarie

(I see we have quite a group of horticulturists here!)

Let air in.


N


----------



## Kaila

Note seedlings progress.


S


----------



## Ken N Tx

Stand all alone

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Time will tell.


L


----------



## JustBonee

Let it be.

E


----------



## Sassycakes

Eating to exist

T


----------



## Sparky

Though not octopus... 

S


----------



## Gemma

Squid is better?

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Rattlesnakes are dangerous.


S


----------



## Gemma

So are copperheads

S


----------



## Kaila

Send a letter.

R


----------



## Repondering

Read with care.

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Empty the bins.


S


----------



## Meringue

Slow down people.


E


----------



## Sparky

Exert less energy 

Y


----------



## tinytn

*Yoga's good exercise *
E


----------



## Kaila

Ease into it.

T


----------



## Meringue

Take your time


E


----------



## Rosemarie

Ear-muffs are needed.


D


----------



## Kaila

Don't get chills.

S


----------



## Gemma

Sweater might help

P


----------



## Rosemarie

Pull on tights.


S


----------



## Ken N Tx

Sign up now

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Test results ready.


Y


----------



## Ken N Tx

You are right

Z


----------



## Sassycakes

Zooming is fun

N


----------



## tinytn

*No Big deal

O*


----------



## Sparky

Last letter only 

Y


----------



## JustBonee

^^ Yes,   that's correct.

T


----------



## Rosemarie

They got confused.


D


----------



## Sassycakes

Don't we all 


L


----------



## Repondering

Let's be clear.

R


----------



## Sassycakes

Read my lips

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Speak clearly please.


E


----------



## JustBonee

Ears have it.

T


----------



## Sparky

There's two each.. 

H


----------



## tinytn

Hear me now?

W


----------



## Rosemarie

With no problems.


S


----------



## Meringue

So now listen



N


----------



## Sparky

Not too loud

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Don't shout please.


E


----------



## Kaila

Ever whisper loud?

D


----------



## Gemma

Don't believe so

O


----------



## tinytn

*Ok i believe

E*


----------



## Sparky

Elephants don't whisper.. 

R


----------



## JustBonee

Roaring,  very scary.

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

Yonder they come.


E


----------



## Kaila

Elephants walk softly.

Y


----------



## Gemma

Yesterday they ran

N


----------



## tinytn

*Now there Tired..

D*


----------



## Repondering

Deserve some rest.

T


----------



## Murrmurr

Try me tomorrow.

W


----------



## Rosemarie

Wind is blowing.


G


----------



## Gemma

Grab your hat

T


----------



## tinytn

*Take it back

K*


----------



## Sparky

Knock on wood

D


----------



## Gemma

Don't knock long

G


----------



## Kaila

Get a doorbell.

L


----------



## Rosemarie

Loosen your tie.


E


----------



## Kadee

Elastic is tight 
T


----------



## Rosemarie

Try breathing in.


N


----------



## Sparky

Need longer elastic.. 

C


----------



## JustBonee

Call a friend

D


----------



## Kaila

Discard tight clothing.

G


----------



## Raven

Greet a friend.

H


----------



## Kaila

This thread game starts with last letter of previous post, @Raven 
(Nice to see you!  )



Raven said:


> Greet a friend.



D

Do a favor.

R


----------



## tinytn

*Return a book

K*


----------



## Rosemarie

Kiss everyone goodnight.


T


----------



## Kaila

Tell me tomorrow.

W


----------



## Gemma

Waking up early?

Y


----------



## Meringue

Yawn and stretch



H


----------



## Sparky

Have some cereal 

L


----------



## Citygirl

*I slepted in

N*


----------



## Kaila

Need a nap.

P


----------



## JustBonee

Pace yourself today.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You are right.

T


----------



## Meringue

Today feels fine


E


----------



## tinytn

*Extremely lovely day!

Y*


----------



## Kaila

Yes, _After_ nap!

P


----------



## Citygirl

Pain is gone.

E


----------



## Meringue

Easy does it.

T


----------



## Kaila

Till next morning.

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Groceries to buy.


Y


----------



## Sparky

Yogurt and Spinach.. 

H


----------



## Kaila

Have a list.

T


----------



## tinytn

*Take it with!

U*


----------



## Rosemarie

Handy hints help.


P


----------



## Kaila

Pack grocery bag.

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Get some bread.

D*


----------



## Repondering

*Don't forget butter

R*


----------



## tinytn

*Dig a hole

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Empty your pockets.


S


----------



## Ken N Tx

Stay calm today

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yesterday is done.

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Eternity awaits us.


S


----------



## Ken N Tx

Say no more


----------



## tinytn

*Say once more..?*


----------



## Kaila

Eggs for breakfast?

T


----------



## Meringue

Toast for all.


L


----------



## Kaila

Latecomers hopefully welcomed?

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Dine all day.


Y


----------



## Kaila

Your flexibility appreciated.

D


----------



## Sparky

Double jointed perhaps... 

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Simply enjoy cooking.


G


----------



## tinytn

Good food served..

H


----------



## JustBonee

D ...
Dinner is served.

D


----------



## Sassycakes

Doing Nothing Tomorrow 


W


----------



## Rosemarie

Well, it's Sunday.


Y


----------



## Sparky

Yes.. it's back 

K


----------



## Kaila

Key is lost.

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Try a toothpick.


K


----------



## Kaila

Key jammed in.  

N


----------



## JustBonee

Nothing will work.

K


----------



## Sassycakes

Keep trying harder

R


----------



## tinytn

*Read the instructions ..

S*


----------



## Kadee

Spray some oil 
L


----------



## Ruthanne

Look no more...

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Enter through window.


W


----------



## Gemma

Wiggle on through

H


----------



## Sparky

Half way there 

E


----------



## tinytn

*Every mile Counts!

S*


----------



## Kaila

Save some strength.

H


----------



## Pink Biz

*Help me please.

E*


----------



## Sparky

Enter some details

S


----------



## Kaila

Sure, we'll help!

P


----------



## Rosemarie

Patience is needed.


D


----------



## Meringue

Do keep going


G


----------



## Kaila

Get an appointment.

T


----------



## Gemma

Time's running out

T


----------



## Meringue

Take a chance



E


----------



## tinytn

*Every minute counts!!! 

S*


----------



## Sassycakes

Some people succeed 

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Don't get discouraged.


D


----------



## tinytn

*Don't give up!

P*


----------



## Sparky

Pack a bag 

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Grab a sandwich.


H


----------



## JustBonee

Have a  heart.

T


----------



## Meringue

Take a break


K


----------



## Gemma

Keep your cool

L


----------



## Sassycakes

Look at me

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Eggs for breakfast.


T


----------



## Sparky

Toast two sardines 

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Seems rather frugal.


L


----------



## Sassycakes

Life isn't easy

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

You are right.


T


----------



## JustBonee

Try something new.

W


----------



## Sparky

Wheelbarrow racing perhaps.. 

S


----------



## Sassycakes

Stay focused today

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

Yolk is yellow


W


----------



## tinytn

*Grass is Green

N*


----------



## Kaila

Notes to myself.

F


----------



## Sassycakes

Face the facts

S


----------



## StarSong

Facts are evidence.


----------



## Gemma

Evidence put forth

*H*


----------



## tinytn

*How much Evidence?

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Enough to convince.


E


----------



## Meringue

Convince the Jury



Y


----------



## Gemma

Yes, they will

L


----------



## Sparky

Less is more... 

E


----------



## StarSong

More or less...


----------



## Kaila

Less is enough? 

H


----------



## StarSong

Sorry kids, I didn't know the rules, which aren't included in the first post (just sayin'), but seem to be that the last letter of the most recent poster's last word should be the first letter of the next poster's first word.  So I need to start the next post with an H, is that correct? 

Here's to instructions!

S


----------



## tinytn

*H is correct starsong.. last letter of your last word..  *

So lets pla*y*!

*Y*


----------



## Rosemarie

Yet another one.


E


----------



## Meringue

Every little helps



S


----------



## Sparky

Send some over 

R


----------



## StarSong

Right away, Ma'am!

M


----------



## JustBonee

Make  it right.

T


----------



## tinytn

Don't go left !

T


----------



## StarSong

Take the turnoff.

F


----------



## Kaila

Follow the map.

P


----------



## tinytn

*Pay toll booth first.

T*


----------



## Kaila

Take different route.

E


----------



## tinytn

*Reverse does not work!!!*


----------



## Kaila

Keep on trying!

G


----------



## tinytn

Getting tired now,,

W


----------



## Kaila

We could rest!

T


----------



## StarSong

Take a beat.

T


----------



## tinytn

*Take a Beat??   

T*


----------



## StarSong

(It means to rest for a bit.)

Trying to clarify.

Y


----------



## Sassycakes

You really succeded 


D


----------



## StarSong

Did I really?  

Y


----------



## Meringue

Yes  well done.


E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone's well rested..  

D*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Do not open

N


----------



## Gemma

Not going to!

O


----------



## Sparky

Okay, maybe tomorrow

W


----------



## StarSong

Why not today? 

Y


----------



## tinytn

*yes, right now!

W*


----------



## Kaila

Wait till needed.

D


----------



## StarSong

Don't be hasty.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You're quite hesitant.  

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Taking things carefully.


Y


----------



## Sassycakes

Yes, be careful


L


----------



## Kaila

Look before Leap.

P


----------



## Gemma

Peepers wide open! 

N


----------



## Sparky

Need two matchsticks 

S


----------



## Kaila

Start a campfire?

E


----------



## StarSong

Extra marshmallows, please! 

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat some _*smores? 

S*_


----------



## StarSong

Sticky, yummy, smores! 

S


----------



## Kaila

_Some_ memories last!

T


----------



## StarSong

@Kaila, when we go camping with our daughter, SIL and grandchildren, smores are ALWAYS on the menu - at least once per trip!

Three generation smores!

S


----------



## Kaila

Some lucky children!  

N


----------



## tinytn

*Nice Grandma too

O*


----------



## StarSong

Oh shucks, y'all!  

L


----------



## JustBonee

Live and learn

N


----------



## StarSong

Not all learn...

N


----------



## Sparky

Need more info

O


----------



## Kaila

On what topic?  

C


----------



## Rosemarie

Check the dictionary.


Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, or encyclopedia.

A


----------



## Gemma

Always study hard

D


----------



## tinytn

*Do your Homework

K*


----------



## Rosemarie

Key to success.


S


----------



## Kaila

Sign your paper.

R


----------



## Sparky

Remember the eraser 

R


----------



## Kaila

Re-write your signature.

E


----------



## tinytn

*Every word counts

S*


----------



## StarSong

So speak carefully

Y


----------



## Sassycakes

Yes I do.

O


----------



## Rosemarie

Operate machinery carefully.


Y


----------



## Kaila

You'll be glad.

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Dodge the puddles.


S


----------



## Kaila

Send a friend.

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Draught excluders needed.


D


----------



## Sparky

Didn't buy any.. 

Y


----------



## Kaila

You cold now?

W


----------



## JustBonee

Waiting for spring.

G


----------



## StarSong

Glad it's winter! 

R


----------



## Gemma

Rather chilly today

Y


----------



## StarSong

Yikes!  Rainy here!

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Expect a surprise.


E


----------



## Kaila

Every day though?

H


----------



## StarSong

Heck, why not? 

T


----------



## Gemma

That's an idea!

A


----------



## StarSong

Absolutely agree, Gemma!

A


----------



## Kaila

Alright, it's settled.

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Darn your socks.


S


----------



## Ken N Tx

so be it

t


----------



## Gemma

Time to rest

T


----------



## Sassycakes

Today I'm exhausted


D


----------



## Sparky

Drink some coffee

E


----------



## StarSong

Don't overdo it

T


----------



## StarSong

Sorry - didn't see your reply, Sparky!  

Eat your Wheaties! 

S


----------



## Gemma

Serve with Milk

K


----------



## tinytn

*Keep it cold

D*


----------



## Rosemarie

Down the hatch.


H


----------



## tinytn

*How'd it taste?

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Extremely pleasant, thanks.

S


----------



## StarSong

Soon lunchtime arrives! 

S


----------



## Kaila

Saturday came again.

N


----------



## tinytn

*Night time now.. 

O*


----------



## Gemma

Owl is hooting

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Getting ready now.


W


----------



## StarSong

Won't delay long.

X/Y


----------



## Sparky

Get moving now.. 

W


----------



## Kaila

Word's last lette*r*?

*R*


----------



## tinytn

*Right !  Last letter 

R*


----------



## Rosemarie

Rules are rigid.


D


----------



## Kaila

Designed for fun.

N


----------



## StarSong

Oops - sorry about that, @Sparky and @Kaila!

Never liked rules...

*S!!!   *


----------



## Rosemarie

Society needs rules.


S


----------



## Sparky

Some are ignored

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Discipline is needed.


D


----------



## Kaila

Delivered treats coming?

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Guests arriving too?


O


----------



## JustBonee

Other options please.

E


----------



## StarSong

Everyone has choices

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Select your preference.


E


----------



## Kaila

Each their own.

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Now or Never

R*


----------



## Sassycakes

Respect every person

N


----------



## tinytn

*Now's the time

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Enter your password.


D


----------



## tinytn

*Don't forget now..

W*


----------



## Rosemarie

Wash your hands!


S


----------



## StarSong

Stop when bloody

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You turn here

E*


----------



## tinytn

*East or West?  

T*


----------



## Kaila

Terribly confusing directions.

S


----------



## StarSong

Show me instead!


----------



## tinytn

*Don't have map?

P*


----------



## Sassycakes

Purchase one now 

W


----------



## tinytn

*Was too expensive! 

E*


----------



## Sparky

Eyebrows were raised 

D


----------



## StarSong

Don't buy then!

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Navigate by stars.


S


----------



## tinytn

South or East?

T


----------



## Kaila

Turn around twice.

E


----------



## StarSong

Eventually you'll fall.  

L


----------



## tinytn

*Legs feeling weak!

K*


----------



## Citygirl

*Keep on going!

G*


----------



## Rosemarie

Get a tan.


N


----------



## Sparky

Need more caffeine.. 

E


----------



## StarSong

Or some Wheaties! 

S


----------



## Kaila

*E*_at _some wheatie*s*!  

S


----------



## tinytn

See Last lette*r

R*


----------



## Meringue

Roll on summer



R


----------



## tinytn

*Read my lips 

S*


----------



## Citygirl

*Sit right here.

E*


----------



## Kaila

Eat your lunch.

H


----------



## StarSong

Have a drink.

K


----------



## Kaila

Kite-flying Not Permitted.

D


----------



## JustBonee

Dinner is ready.

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Yes, I'll come.

E*


----------



## StarSong

Everyone RSVP'ed Yes! 

S


----------



## tinytn

*Stew almost ready!

Y*


----------



## Gemma

Yummy, let's eat!

T


----------



## Sparky

That's octopus stew.. 

W


----------



## StarSong

Will pass, thanks. 

S


----------



## tinytn

*Spaghetti perhaps StarSong?

G*


----------



## StarSong

Good idea, @tinytn!
(I've read too much about the intelligence of octopuses to ever consider eating them again!)

N


----------



## tinytn

*no problem , starsong 


G*


----------



## Kaila

Got my spoon! 

N


----------



## StarSong

Gracious of you!

U


----------



## Citygirl

*Under that stone.

E*


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone will know..*


----------



## StarSong

Why hide it? 

T


----------



## tinytn

*The spoon's magical! *


----------



## Kaila

L

Look what happened!

D


----------



## JustBonee

Don't say that!    

T


----------



## Kaila

Tired of repetition?

N


----------



## Sassycakes

Nothing Bothers Me! 


E


----------



## Gemma

Excellent, your mellow.

W


----------



## Rosemarie

Windows need cleaning.


G


----------



## Gemma

Grab the Windex!

X


----------



## JustBonee

X-ray  vision  now.

W


----------



## StarSong

Wear lead underwear! 

R


----------



## Kaila

Really bought them?

M


----------



## tinytn

*Medium weight probably ,  (*reminds me of the old saying, "get the lead out of your butt!")


*Y*


----------



## Rosemarie

Y-fronts still available?


E


----------



## StarSong

English apparel description???


----------



## Kaila

N

No known address.

S


----------



## StarSong

Send it back.  

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep trying resend?

D


----------



## StarSong

Darn email glitches! 

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Stay calm, everyone.


E


----------



## JustBonee

Enjoy  your day.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Ease your mind.

D


----------



## StarSong

Daydream a bit

T


----------



## Kaila

Take a breather.

R


----------



## StarSong

Relax your body

Y


----------



## Kaila

Your collar's tight.

T


----------



## Sparky

Try undoing it... 

T


----------



## StarSong

That's better, Dear!

R


----------



## Kaila

Rose on top!

P


----------



## Sparky

Pizza's better without

T


----------



## Kaila

Toppings you'd prefer?

R


----------



## tinytn

*Radishes  and Peanuts 

S*


----------



## StarSong

Some Pizza!  Yuk!

K


----------



## Rosemarie

Kippers are preferable.


E


----------



## Kaila

Equal portions each?

H


----------



## StarSong

Hungry yet, y'all?  

L


----------



## Kaila

Late but ready!

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yams are out

T


----------



## Kaila

Too full, now.

W


----------



## StarSong

Wait a bit.

T


----------



## Rosemarie

There's no rush.


H


----------



## Kaila

Have they cooled?

D


----------



## tinytn

*Don't know yet !

T*


----------



## Rosemarie

Try one first.


T


----------



## StarSong

Tastes terrific, thanks! 

S


----------



## Sparky

Some are squashed.. 

D


----------



## StarSong

Doesn't affect flavor! 

R


----------



## tinytn

Really tasty still..!

L


----------



## StarSong

Love it squashed!  

D


----------



## Kaila

Do it again!

N


----------



## StarSong

No way, Jose! 

E


----------



## Kaila

Extra messy, perhaps?

S


----------



## Sparky

Some cleaning needed.. 

D


----------



## StarSong

Dustpan and broom! 

M


----------



## Rosemarie

Mop and bucket.


T


----------



## Kaila

Too exhausted today.

Y


----------



## StarSong

You'll rally tomorrow.


----------



## Rosemarie

Water the plants.


S


----------



## Kaila

Soaked them yesterday.    

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yikes, ..what with.. 

H


----------



## StarSong

Hoping 'twas water...

R


----------



## Kaila

Right, clean water. 

R


----------



## Lewkat

Glass topped table

E


----------



## Kaila

HI, @Lewkat  ! 
This game thread, each post starts with the final letter of the previous post.

So, the next post begins with:
R


----------



## Lewkat

Kaila said:


> HI, @Lewkat  !
> This game thread, each post starts with the final letter of the previous post.
> 
> So, the next post begins with:
> R


Sorry, I stepped on someone who was answering the same question.


----------



## Kaila

(Oh, perhaps you were mistakenly on the wrong page; I've done that myself, many times!  )


----------



## Lewkat

I have a bad habit of stepping on people for not looking and yes being on the wrong page.  I haven't played in quite awhile as I am involved in Bridge and Cribbage most of the time and now Uno.  Keeps me hopping.


----------



## Kaila

I don't mind at all, @Lewkat   Keep hopping, and play whatever you want!


----------



## Gemma

Really is nice!

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone makes mistakes

S*


----------



## Kaila

So very truthful.

L


----------



## Gemma

Let's group hug

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Grasp my hand.


D


----------



## Gemma

Dance with glee

E


----------



## JustBonee

Early morning  music.

C


----------



## Kaila

Come and Join.

N


----------



## Sparky

Not too loud.. 

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Don't touch that!

T*


----------



## Rosemarie

Twist and shout.


T


----------



## Gemma

Touch your toes

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Swing those hips!

S


----------



## Kaila

Sway with music.

C


----------



## Patch

Cut that out!!

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Trim the hedges.


S


----------



## Gemma

Shorten them up

P


----------



## Rosemarie

Pave the way.


Y


----------



## tinytn

*You go first!

T*


----------



## Patch

Truer than fiction.

N


----------



## Kaila

Need some help?

P


----------



## Sparky

Perhaps an idea.. 

A


----------



## Patch

Arguing won't help!

P


----------



## Kaila

_Pick your battles

S_


----------



## tinytn

*Say no more.

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Eat your words.


S


----------



## Gemma

Salad is better

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Right attitude there!


E


----------



## Citygirl

*Every other one!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Eggs for side-dish?

H


----------



## Patch

Hotels are full.

L


----------



## tinytn

*Lets camp out!

T*


----------



## Patch

Tents are up!

P


----------



## Rosemarie

Patch the hole.


E


----------



## Kaila

Eat a marshmallow.

W


----------



## JustBonee

Walk  a  mile.

E


----------



## tinytn

*End of Road 

D*


----------



## Kaila

Do a repeat?

T


----------



## Patch

Trick or treat???

U


----------



## Rosemarie

Take your pick.


K


----------



## Meringue

Kiss and tell.



L


----------



## Kaila

Look other way!

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yetis are watching 

G


----------



## Kaila

Go ask them.

M


----------



## Rosemarie

Maybe they know.


W


----------



## tinytn

Way too much!

H


----------



## Rosemarie

Hope springs eternal.


L


----------



## Kaila

Long time coming.

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Gardens are frozen.


N


----------



## Patch

Nicer weather tomorrow!


W


----------



## Gemma

Wow!  That's great!

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Time for planting.


G


----------



## Citygirl

*Go For It!

T*


----------



## Patch

Time for golf1!

F


----------



## Gemma

Fling that club!

B


----------



## tinytn

*Bat the Ball !

L*


----------



## Kaila

Load that golfcart!

T


----------



## tinytn

*Tip the Table

E*


----------



## Kaila

Everything slides off!

F


----------



## tinytn

*Fix the  legs 

S*


----------



## Patch

Saw them off!

F


----------



## Rosemarie

Flatten it all.


L


----------



## Patch

Legs are required.

D


----------



## Kaila

Definition of _table _?

E


----------



## Sparky

Expect an answer 

R


----------



## Patch

Reply in triplicate!

E


----------



## Kaila

Every copy counts!

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Sign each one.


E


----------



## Glowworm

Ever tried running?

G


----------



## Kaila

Going nowhere fast.

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Treadmill running works.


S


----------



## Sparky

Speeding is problematic

C


----------



## Glowworm

Conundrum after conundrum

M


----------



## StarSong

So many paradoxes


----------



## Citygirl

*More  will come!

E*


----------



## StarSong

Everyone says so! 

O


----------



## tinytn

*Others will stay

Y*


----------



## Glowworm

You will go

O


----------



## StarSong

Oh, I won't! 

T


----------



## Citygirl

Take this back!

K


----------



## Rosemarie

Knead that dough.


H


----------



## StarSong

Have some bread! 

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Dip in soup.


P


----------



## Patch

Polite people dip??

P


----------



## Gemma

Perhaps double dip

P


----------



## Kaila

Please restrain yourself.  

F


----------



## Patch

Fun rejects "restraint"!

T


----------



## Kaila

Take me seriously.
 

Y


----------



## tinytn

*You serious now?   

W*


----------



## Kaila

Weren't we all?

L


----------



## tinytn

*Love you all!  

L*


----------



## Rosemarie

Lets hold that.


T


----------



## Glowworm

Tourists in Europe

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Eliminate the confusion.


N


----------



## Patch

Name your poison.

N


----------



## Kaila

None in stock.

K


----------



## StarSong

Keep checking back

K


----------



## Patch

Kindly forward payment!

T


----------



## Gemma

To whom, Patch?

H


----------



## Rosemarie

Help the needy.


Y


----------



## Kaila

....(oops, sorry....)


----------



## Citygirl

*Yes, we'll go!

O*


----------



## Patch

Only you folks?

S


----------



## Murrmurr

Say "Y'all come!"

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Exclude  the trouble-makers.


S


----------



## Sparky

Some are incognito 

O


----------



## Kaila

Out to lunch.

H


----------



## Rosemarie

Hiding behind face-masks!

S


----------



## Kaila

Suddenly very _stylish!

H_


----------



## Rosemarie

High fashion now.


W


----------



## Kaila

We comprehend reason.

N


----------



## StarSong

No wackadoodles, please! 

E


----------



## Patch

Even wackadoodles count!!

T


----------



## StarSong

Then count them! 

M


----------



## Rosemarie

Must leave soon.


N


----------



## Patch

Not coming back?

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep in touch.

H


----------



## StarSong

Here's my address.


----------



## Kaila

Saved in pocket!  

T


----------



## Sparky

There's a hole

E


----------



## StarSong

Everyone help out!

T


----------



## tinytn

*That's good idea..!

A*


----------



## StarSong

All help look! 

K


----------



## Citygirl

*Keep it cold!

D*


----------



## Kaila

Dampness creeping in!

N


----------



## StarSong

No extra jackets.   

S


----------



## Kaila

Sew another soon!

N


----------



## StarSong

Naaaahhh.... buy one! 

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Names all noted.


D


----------



## Kaila

Don't delay shopping.

G


----------



## Gemma

Gathering the group

P


----------



## Patch

Patient people last?

T


----------



## tinytn

That's good idea!

A


----------



## Kaila

After naptime, right?

T


----------



## Sparky

That's finished now

W


----------



## Kaila

Want new pillow.

W


----------



## Citygirl

*Wait for me!

E*


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone is late!

E*


----------



## Patch

Eat without them!!

M


----------



## Citygirl

*Must Be Late

E*


----------



## Patch

Everyone else is.

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Stop fussing about.


T


----------



## Sparky

Time is ticking.. 

G


----------



## tinytn

*Get going now..*


----------



## Patch

Who lives there?

E


----------



## tinytn

*Who lives where?*


----------



## Patch

Where unicorns live.


----------



## Ceege

Ever go there?

E


----------



## Kaila

Every other year.

R


----------



## Patch

Right before Christmas?

S


----------



## Gemma

Surely after Thanksgiving

G


----------



## Kaila

Gladly before winter.

R


----------



## Patch

Relying on roadmaps?

S


----------



## Kaila

Seen one recently?

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

Yes, right overhead.


D


----------



## Kaila

Did it descend?  

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Drone got it.


T


----------



## Kaila

Too late now.

W


----------



## Rosemarie

Wait until tomorrow.


W


----------



## StarSong

We'll be here

E


----------



## Patch

Excuses not accepted.

D


----------



## StarSong

Don't push it...

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Try it first

T*


----------



## tinytn

*Tastes pretty good! *


----------



## StarSong

Devil's food cake?  

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone is invited!!

D*


----------



## StarSong

Don't overdo it!!  

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Tummies are delicate.


E


----------



## Sparky

Ex-lax is available.. 

E


----------



## StarSong

Eek.  I'll pass!

S


----------



## Glowworm

Shut that door!

R


----------



## Kaila

Room's too warm.

M


----------



## StarSong

Maybe go outside? 

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Even the load!

D*


----------



## tinytn

*Go or Stay !*


----------



## Citygirl

Y
*Yesterday was fine.

E*


----------



## Kaila

Every other weekend.

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Dawn is breaking.

G


----------



## Sparky

Get some coconuts 

S


----------



## Kaila

Slice them open

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Never ignore warnings.


S


----------



## Citygirl

*Save this, okay?

Y*


----------



## Gemma

Yes, for you! 

U


----------



## tinytn

*Use it carefully

Y*


----------



## Rosemarie

Yes, I'll remember.


R


----------



## JustBonee

Read the instructions.

S


----------



## Sparky

Some in Swahili.. 

I


----------



## Kaila

I'm very confused.

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Don't go there!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Even when essential?

L


----------



## Citygirl

*Let me go!

O*


----------



## Kaila

Okay, meet later.

R


----------



## Patch

Rendezvous tomorrow night.


T


----------



## Kaila

Tuesday or Wednesday?

Y


----------



## Gemma

You chose, sweetie!

E


----------



## tinytn

*Eight O'clock  ok?

K*


----------



## Rosemarie

Killing time now.


W


----------



## Sparky

Whistle something quick

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep yourself warm.

M


----------



## Citygirl

*Mind your manners!

S*


----------



## Kaila

Stay seated please.

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Exit this way.

Y*


----------



## tinytn

*You go first!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Times are a'changing.

G


----------



## Patch

Good times disappeared.

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Don't lose hope.


E


----------



## Sparky

Expect something new 

W


----------



## Rosemarie

Write it down.


N


----------



## Citygirl

*Not right now!

W*


----------



## Kaila

When's better then?

N


----------



## Patch

No procrastinating allowed!!

D


----------



## Kaila

Do it _yourself!



F_


----------



## StarSong

Find a way!


----------



## Patch

You are lost!

T


----------



## Kaila

Truly think so?    

O


----------



## Patch

Obviously, I do!

O


----------



## Kaila

Oh no, then!

N


----------



## StarSong

No big deal.

L


----------



## Kaila

Let it go.

O


----------



## tinytn

Off the wall

L


----------



## Kaila

Landed on Mars.

S


----------



## tinytn

*Sail on Mate!

T*


----------



## Gemma

E

Everyone's coming along

G


----------



## Kaila

Getting very crowded.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't get claustrophobia  

A


----------



## StarSong

All are safe!

E


----------



## Patch

Everyone just sneezed!!!

D


----------



## tinytn

*Down the Hatch!

H*


----------



## Rosemarie

Haul the mainbrace!

E


----------



## StarSong

Eager to sail! 

L


----------



## Sparky

Lets have rum

M


----------



## StarSong

Make mine spiced!

D


----------



## JustBonee

Drink to that!

T


----------



## Kaila

Time to swim!

M


----------



## Rosemarie

Muddy the waters.


S


----------



## StarSong

Start the games!

S


----------



## tinytn

*Sweep the Floor

R*


----------



## Patch

Rewrite my post!

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Turn the screw.


W


----------



## Kaila

Wire the lamp.

P


----------



## Rosemarie

Plug it in.

N


----------



## StarSong

Now test it.

T


----------



## Sparky

There's no switch 

H


----------



## SetWave

Have a go

G


----------



## StarSong

How'd that happen?

N


----------



## SetWave

Not a clue

E


----------



## StarSong

Electronics baffle me

E


----------



## SetWave

Every single time

E


----------



## Kaila

Ever been camping?

G


----------



## Patch

Got a tent??

T


----------



## Kaila

Too Long Ago.

O


----------



## StarSong

Oh, I RV! 

V


----------



## SetWave

Very interesting, that.

T


----------



## StarSong

Travel's restricted nowadays.  

S


----------



## SetWave

So you said.


----------



## Gemma

Did I say?

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

Yes, we heard.


D


----------



## StarSong

Don't bother repeating.

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Going shopping now.


W


----------



## SetWave

Well, that's nice.

E


----------



## Gemma

Ever tag along?

G


----------



## Patch

Good sales today!

Y


----------



## Murrmurr

You know it!

T


----------



## Patch

Tell my wife!

E


----------



## StarSong

Everyone loves her!

R


----------



## Patch

Really likable lady!!!

Y


----------



## StarSong

Yep, she is! 

P E S


----------



## Gemma

S

Such a sweetheart!

T


----------



## Murrmurr

(H A T)

Her always, truly.

R S Y


----------



## Gemma

*I believe we are to use the last letter only when posting the next 3 word sentence*

Y

Your something else

E


----------



## SetWave

Easy for you.


----------



## Gemma

Ummm, you think?

K


----------



## tinytn

*Kind and Generous

S*


----------



## Kaila

So gentle, too.

O


----------



## SetWave

Oh, that's right.

P


----------



## Rosemarie

Pat his back.


K


----------



## Tish

Kick His Ball

L


----------



## Ken N Tx

Lean on me

M


----------



## Patch

Ken N Tx said:


> Lean on me
> 
> M


"Last letter = e"

Elephants like her!

R


----------



## JustBonee

Runt  of litter

R


----------



## Patch

Litter all weaned.

D


----------



## StarSong

Dogs are everywhere! 

E


----------



## Patch

Energetic dogs bark!

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep them playing.

G


----------



## Tish

Going to play.

Y


----------



## tinytn

You leaving now?


----------



## SetWave

When we're ready

Y


----------



## Gemma

Yolonda's not going

G


----------



## Patch

Go get her!!

R


----------



## StarSong

Right away, Sir!

R


----------



## Kaila

Reason not known?

N


----------



## StarSong

No reason offered.

D


----------



## SetWave

Do not delay.

Y


----------



## tinytn

Yolanda's always late!

E


----------



## Gemma

Ed's the problem!

M


----------



## Kaila

Make them explain!


N


----------



## Tish

No need to.

O


----------



## JustBonee

Other options  please.

E


----------



## Kaila

Early morning routines

S


----------



## Gemma

Sleeping in tomorrow

W


----------



## tinytn

*Wake me up !

P*


----------



## Sparky

Pick a time

E


----------



## StarSong

Eight works well.

L


----------



## Kaila

Later is better.

R


----------



## RubyK

Let me go!

O


----------



## Citygirl

*Open it up!

P*


----------



## Kaila

Peel tape off.

F


----------



## Patch

Find your scissors.

S


----------



## Kaila

Search the cabinet.

T


----------



## Tish

Teach the Blind

U


----------



## Gemma

Understand sign language

E


----------



## Patch

Expect great things!

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Settle down everyone.


E


----------



## Kaila

Extra patience needed.

D


----------



## Tish

Drive the poor

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Round the block.


K


----------



## Patch

Kimchi is spicy.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You like it?

T


----------



## tinytn

*That sounds good!

D*


----------



## Kaila

Don't add pepper!

R


----------



## tinytn

Red Pepper's better !

R


----------



## Kaila

Right you are!  

E


----------



## tinytn

Warms you up!!  

P


----------



## Sparky

E

Err.. what's that... 

T


----------



## SetWave

Try the salmon.

N


----------



## Kaila

None caught today.

Y


----------



## Tish

You Kidding me?

E


----------



## Gemma

Extra kidding aside.

E


----------



## SetWave

Even without you.

U


----------



## Patch

Unless you ask.

K


----------



## Citygirl

*Keep it off!

F*


----------



## Murrmurr

For how long?

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Getting seeds planted.


D


----------



## Raven

Deliver the seeds.

S


----------



## Kaila

Separate size/color

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Read this first.

S*


----------



## Kaila

Citygirl said:


> Read this first.


*T

Take it easy.

Y*


----------



## Citygirl

*@Kaila, Sorry bout that.Glad you caught that!*


----------



## SetWave

You are wonderful.

L


----------



## Rosemarie

Let them know.


W


----------



## SetWave

Where are you?

U


----------



## Sparky

Under the boardwalk 

K


----------



## Patch

Keeping frogs company.


----------



## tinytn

*Y

You forgot  why..

Y*


----------



## Patch

You are correct!!

*T*


----------



## tinytn

*That is ok 

K*


----------



## Kaila

Keep playing anyway!

Y


----------



## SetWave

You keep winning.

G


----------



## Tish

Get over It

T


----------



## Patch

These Seniors rock!!

K


----------



## Rosemarie

Knowledge is power.


R


----------



## Patch

Reward good deeds.

S


----------



## Kaila

Say something positive.

E


----------



## Tish

Everyone is sweet

T


----------



## Kaila

Totally cool membership!  


*P*


----------



## Citygirl

*Put that away!

Y*


----------



## Patch

Yes we can!!


----------



## SetWave

No we cannot.

T


----------



## Gemma

Try rolling it.

T


----------



## tinytn

*Rolling Pin helps !

S*


----------



## Rosemarie

Save for later.


R


----------



## JustBonee

Run  the course

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Empty the coffers.


S


----------



## Sparky

Someone's opened it.. 

T


----------



## SetWave

Try it again.

N


----------



## Kaila

Never say never.

R


----------



## Gemma

Really positive attitude!

E


----------



## SetWave

Embarrassed by mistake

E


----------



## Tish

Eating good food

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't worry, friend!

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Dawn is breaking.


G


----------



## JustBonee

Gage   the distance..

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Exit this way!

Y*


----------



## Sparky

Yodelers are outside..  

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Ended too soon!

N*


----------



## Patch

Not today, Sweetie! 

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone is Yodeling.

G*


----------



## Patch

Gargling while yodeling?


----------



## Tish

Good earplugs help.

P


----------



## Kaila

Please come back.

K


----------



## SetWave

Kill the racket.

T


----------



## Kaila

Take your time.

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Every other day!

Y*


----------



## Kaila

Yes, less often.

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Noise is intrusive.


E


----------



## Patch

Earplugs are cheap!

P


----------



## JustBonee

Peaceful surroundings  exist.

T


----------



## Kaila

Tell me where.  


E


----------



## Patch

Earthlings should know.

W


----------



## tinytn

*Wide open Spaces

S*


----------



## Sparky

Sausages are sparse 

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Everyone is excited!

D*


----------



## Gemma

Dunk in Ketchup?

P


----------



## Tish

Peace requires war.

R


----------



## tinytn

Remember the Alamo 

O


----------



## Rosemarie

Over the moon.


N


----------



## Tish

Never ever after.

R


----------



## Kaila

Room for Improvement.

T


----------



## SetWave

Try it again.

U


----------



## Rosemarie

Up the stakes.


S


----------



## Patch

"Supper" or "dinner"?

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Rather have lunch.

H


----------



## JustBonee

Have a snack

K


----------



## Gemma

Keep for later

R


----------



## Tish

Kicking and Sceaming

L


----------



## tinytn

*Laughing a lot!  

T*


----------



## Rosemarie

Tell a story.


Y


----------



## Gemma

You go first

T


----------



## Kaila

There once was.......

S


----------



## Sparky

Something squeaking somewhere 

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Echos sounded everywhere.


E


----------



## tinytn

*Everywhere we went!

T*


----------



## Rosemarie

The door creaked.


D


----------



## Kaila

Distant storm approaching

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Get your things!

S*


----------



## Kaila

Send out warning!

G


----------



## Patch

Give neighbors warning!!!

G


----------



## Gemma

Get to safety

Y


----------



## SetWave

You follow me!

E


----------



## Patch

Escape with us!

S


----------



## Citygirl

*See it now!

W*


----------



## SetWave

Where is it?

X


----------



## Tish

X On Map

Y/Z


----------



## Kaila

SetWave said:


> Where is it?


T

Too close now!

W


----------



## SetWave

Well, that's nice.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eerie monster nearby!

Y


----------



## SetWave

You better run!

N


----------



## Kaila

No-where to hide!

E


----------



## SetWave

EEK you're right!

T


----------



## Kaila

Take any train!

N


----------



## SetWave

Now you're thinking.

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Got no money.


Y


----------



## Kaila

Your ticket's free.

E


----------



## Sparky

Expect something unusual

L


----------



## SetWave

Wanted to  hear.

R


----------



## Rosemarie

Read my lips.


S


----------



## tinytn

*Sing a song?   

G*


----------



## JustBonee

Gang's   all here.

E


----------



## Tish

Entertaining isn't it?

T


----------



## SetWave

Thats' about it.

T


----------



## Kaila

Took all day.

Y


----------



## SetWave

You were late.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eating was prioritized.

D


----------



## SetWave

Dinner was cold.

D


----------



## Gemma

Did it matter?

R


----------



## SetWave

Really was frustrating.

G


----------



## Patch

Get over it!!

T


----------



## Kaila

Toast cold too! 



O


----------



## JustBonee

Open-faced  Sandwich

H


----------



## Kaila

Hot or cold?

D


----------



## SetWave

Does it matter?

R


----------



## Kaila

Really not much.

H


----------



## Tish

Heart and Soul

L


----------



## tinytn

*Lets play games!*


----------



## SetWave

So no job?


----------



## MarciKS

bite my butt


----------



## Rosemarie

(Please play the game properly...last letter of the previous sentence is the first letter of yours)

Toe the line.


E


----------



## Kaila

Each game varies.  

S


----------



## SetWave

See? It's okay.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yellow bus ahead.

D


----------



## Tish

Drink some milk

K


----------



## MarciKS

Rosemarie said:


> (Please play the game properly...last letter of the previous sentence is the first letter of yours)
> 
> Toe the line.
> 
> 
> E


K sorry i didn't know!!

W!


----------



## Patch

Watching "Country Comfort".

T


----------



## SetWave

Try it now.

W


----------



## MarciKS

will not anymore

e


----------



## Kaila

Efforts are appreciated!

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Don't get upset.


T


----------



## JustBonee

Time for learning

G


----------



## Sparky

Going to school.. 

L


----------



## Kaila

Late for schoolbus  

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Stick to timetable.


E


----------



## Kaila

Eager for camp.

P


----------



## Gemma

People in Cabins

S


----------



## Kaila

S'mores for treats!

S


----------



## Tish

Snoring wakes me.

E


----------



## SetWave

Ears hear you.

U


----------



## Patch

Unbelievably LOUD snores!!!

S


----------



## tinytn

*Snoring is Lethal !  

L*


----------



## Kaila

*L 

Lost my hat.

T*


----------



## tinytn

*Try looking again!

N*


----------



## Kaila

Nowhere in sight!

*T*


----------



## SetWave

Wind took it.

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Take it back!

K*


----------



## Gemma

Keeping it close

E


----------



## Patch

Edging farther away.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yellow goldfinch spotted.

D


----------



## Sparky

Dotted or Spotted.. 

D


----------



## JustBonee

Dotted  and spotted...

D


----------



## SetWave

Down the hill

L


----------



## Citygirl

*Let's try it!

T*


----------



## tinytn

*Two by Two

O*


----------



## JustBonee

Over the hill 

L


----------



## Kaila

Look before Leap!

P


----------



## Tish

Purple people eater

R


----------



## SetWave

run Run RUN!!!

E


----------



## tinytn

SetWave ..need to drop your last letter , please..

N

Ned  still running? 

G


----------



## Kaila

Gone toward Finishline.

E


----------



## Patch

Enter with caution!

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Never take risks.


S


----------



## Patch

Senility loves company.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You think so?????? 

O


----------



## Sparky

OK for whatsits 

S


----------



## tinytn

*Some are special

L*


----------



## Rosemarie

Loosen your tie.


E


----------



## Citygirl

*Exit this way!

Y*


----------



## tinytn

*Your home now!

W*


----------



## SetWave

Well, about time!

E


----------



## Tish

Everyone enjoys laughing.

G


----------



## SetWave

Gotta get going.

G


----------



## SetWave

tinytn said:


> SetWave ..need to drop your last letter , please..
> 
> N
> 
> Ned  still running?
> 
> G


(OOPS!)


----------



## Patch

Gold or silver?

R


----------



## tinytn

*Red Running shoes !

S*


----------



## Rosemarie

Sandals are needed.


D


----------



## Patch

Dilbert was hilarious!!

S


----------



## JustBonee

So was Sally

Y


----------



## tinytn

*Yolanda's still Laughing!!*

*G*


----------



## Kaila

Get her address.

S


----------



## Patch

Senior Forums Boulevard!!

D


----------



## Kaila

Drive on in!

N


----------



## Patch

No drivers license!

E


----------



## SetWave

Ever try Uber?

R


----------



## Tish

Rot

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Take this back!

K*


----------



## Patch

Kidnapping laughing Yolanda!

A


----------



## Gemma

And, she'll escape!

E


----------



## Kaila

Escape hatch open!

N


----------



## SetWave

No way out.

T


----------



## tinytn

*Then we wait!

T*


----------



## Patch

Terror sets in!

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Net is tightening.


G


----------



## Gemma

Give some slack.

K


----------



## Rosemarie

Knot your tie.


E


----------



## tinytn

*Straighten you hat !*


----------



## Rosemarie

Tie your laces.


S


----------



## Kaila

Suit up now.

W


----------



## Tish

Way up there.

E


----------



## tinytn

Im getting nervous !   

S


----------



## Gemma

Simply think positive

E


----------



## SetWave

Even when negative.

E


----------



## Sparky

Ex-lax might help.. 

P


----------



## SetWave

Probably a fluke.

 E


----------



## Kaila

Each their own.

N


----------



## JustBonee

Name that song.
G


----------



## Patch

Golly, Ex-Lax works!!!!!

S


----------



## tinytn

*Shoots right out!!!  *


----------



## Tish

Out of where?


----------



## Citygirl

*This is old!

D*


----------



## Kaila

Does it work?

K


----------



## SetWave

Kentuckians tried it.

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Taste the air.


R


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember me when!

S*


----------



## Patch

Someone's socks smell!

L


----------



## Kaila

Late for laundry.

Y


----------



## Tish

You may try

Y


----------



## JustBonee

Yellow  is bright!

T


----------



## Patch

Taupe is dull.

L


----------



## tinytn

*Last one here !

E*


----------



## Patch

Enough for all!!

L


----------



## SetWave

Less is more.

E


----------



## Kaila

Except for dessert

T


----------



## Sparky

That's over now

W


----------



## SetWave

We want more.


E


----------



## Citygirl

*Ever go there?

E*


----------



## Kaila

Each Wednesday Morning.

G


----------



## Tish

Good morning everyone

E


----------



## RubyK

Eat your veggies!

S


----------



## SetWave

Soup is ready.

Y


----------



## tinytn

*You try first!*


----------



## SetWave

Trying it now.

W


----------



## Rosemarie

Winter is over.


R


----------



## Patch

Rain is coming.

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Getting snow here.


E


----------



## JustBonee

Easter baskets delivered.

D


----------



## Kaila

Delicious soup eaten?

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Not without bread.


D


----------



## Citygirl

*Do it now!

W*


----------



## Kaila

What's next though?

H


----------



## Sparky

Have to think.. 

K


----------



## RubyK

Keep the Change!

E


----------



## tinytn

Every penny counts!

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Sort it out.


T


----------



## Patch

Sort or toss??

S


----------



## Tish

Sort what exactly?

Y


----------



## SetWave

You'll find out.

T


----------



## Gemma

Tell me now!

W


----------



## SetWave

Wait until later.

R


----------



## Kaila

Rumors are cheap. 


P


----------



## Citygirl

*Part is mine!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Extra on order.

R


----------



## Gemma

Request extra food.

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Dine out instead.


D


----------



## Kaila

Didn't have transportation.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need roller skates.. 

S


----------



## JustBonee

Stop the show.

W


----------



## tinytn

*Wait til later.

R*


----------



## SetWave

Run away NOW!

W


----------



## Kaila

Will it chase?

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Ever have it?

T*


----------



## Kaila

Too long ago.

O


----------



## Tish

Opening a Beer

R


----------



## SetWave

Relax and enjoy.

Y


----------



## tinytn

*Your Company's arrived!!*


----------



## Kaila

Did you cook?

K


----------



## RubyK

Keep the bread.

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Doughnuts are ready.


Y


----------



## Gemma

Yeast one today?

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yak soup tomorrow.. 

W


----------



## Kaila

Will do without!  

T


----------



## SetWave

That's just disgusting.

G


----------



## Patch

Giblets for dessert?

T


----------



## Kaila

Tempting but no.

O


----------



## tinytn

OH!!, no way!!!

Y


----------



## Kaila

Your cook's fired!


D


----------



## tinytn

*Don't need him!

M*


----------



## Citygirl

*Much as ever!

R*


----------



## Kaila

Rehire previous cook?

K


----------



## Tish

Keep him away.


----------



## Kaila

You know best!  

T


----------



## JustBonee

Try someone new.

W


----------



## Kaila

We'll consider this!

S


----------



## SetWave

Searching for replacement.


----------



## Kaila

Take the job?

B


----------



## SetWave

Best to avoid.

D


----------



## Gemma

Doesn't pay much?

H


----------



## Kaila

Hardly any compensation!

N


----------



## Rosemarie

Newly qualified, perhaps?


S


----------



## Patch

Someone forgot deodorant!!!!

T


----------



## Kaila

Taking garlic pills?

S


----------



## Sparky

Save for treats... 

S


----------



## Kaila

Some for sharing?

G


----------



## SetWave

Gave them away.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You're all out?

T


----------



## Gemma

Take SetWave shopping!

G


----------



## Rosemarie

Get some more.


E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone Chip in!

N*


----------



## Patch

Not budgeted for!

R


----------



## SetWave

Relax it's covered.

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Do it now!

W*


----------



## Tish

With or without?


----------



## Kaila

Terribly needed, no?

O


----------



## Sparky

Only unused ones.. 

S


----------



## Citygirl

Saw this before!

E


----------



## Kaila

Ever remember location?

N


----------



## Tish

No, did you?


----------



## tinytn

U forgot dropU  ^^^

V


----------



## Sassycakes

Voicing Your Opinion

W


----------



## Gemma

N

Last Letter Used

D


----------



## SetWave

Do Not Forget.

T


----------



## Kaila

Take daily notes.

S


----------



## Patch

Seems like work.

K


----------



## RubyK

Keep the change.

E


----------



## Rosemarie

Eat less meat.


T


----------



## Gemma

Try fish instead.

D


----------



## toffee

do this now

w


----------



## Patch

When time allows.

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Set aside time.


E


----------



## Citygirl

*Every other one!

E*


----------



## tinytn

Every minute counts..

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Slippers are comfy.


Y


----------



## Tish

Yellow wattle trees

S


----------



## SetWave

Suzy sells seashells

S


----------



## Gemma

Sonny Sold Surfboards

S


----------



## Kaila

Sally sends suits.

S


----------



## Rosemarie

She causes distraction.


N


----------



## Kaila

Nothing seems simple.

E


----------



## SetWave

Everybody tries sometimes.

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Send it back.


K


----------



## Kaila

Keep for later?

R


----------



## Tish

Room to let


----------



## Kaila

Take my reservation.

N


----------



## Patch

Never go back!!

K


----------



## Rosemarie

Knives need sharpening.


G


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gone for now

W


----------



## Patch

Winning builds tenacity.

Y


----------



## tinytn

*Your a winner! 

R*


----------



## Patch

Ready... Set... GO!!!!

O


----------



## Tish

Over the fence

E


----------



## tinytn

*Easy  rounding  corners !

S*


----------



## SetWave

Sitting in corner.

R


----------



## tinytn

*Rest his feet

T*


----------



## Kaila

Treat to lunch.

H


----------



## Patch

Heed my advice!

E


----------



## SetWave

Even though wrong.

F


----------



## Rosemarie

Green for go.


O


----------



## Patch

Oranges to throw!

W


----------



## Gemma

Why waste fruit?

T


----------



## tinytn

*Tease the Bee's 

S*


----------



## SetWave

Stop the stopping.

G


----------



## Kaila

Guess lucky number.

R


----------



## Patch

Rong is write!  :>)


----------



## SetWave

EEK that's it!

T


----------



## Kaila

Test too difficult?

T


----------



## Tish

To be tough

H


----------



## Patch

Hippies are coming!

G


----------



## tinytn

Good ole days

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Show your mettle.


E


----------



## Ken N Tx

Eat at home

E


----------



## Kaila

Ear wax build-up

P


----------



## Sparky

Plug it up

P


----------



## Citygirl

*Put that away!

Y*


----------



## tinytn

*Yours go first !

T*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Tea for two

O


----------



## Gemma

Oh, for us!

S


----------



## JustBonee

Spotlight on Spring

G


----------



## Patch

Grouchy geezers rock!!!

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep your laptop.

P


----------



## Tish

Protect your children

N


----------



## Kaila

Nurse the sick.

K


----------



## tinytn

Keep Covid Free!!

L


----------



## Kaila

E

Efforts definitely appreciated!

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Dawn is breaking.


G


----------



## Patch

Great day ahead.

D


----------



## JustBonee

Don't expect miracles. 

S


----------



## SetWave

Save for later.

R


----------



## Kaila

Remain alert/ vigilant.

T


----------



## Sparky

That's the answer

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember her always!

S*


----------



## Rosemarie

Smile at everyone.

E


----------



## Kaila

Entertain new ideas.

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Say it again!

N*


----------



## Rosemarie

No milk today.


Y


----------



## Tish

Yesterday was great.

T


----------



## Kaila

Too chilly though.

H


----------



## tinytn

*Heat wave coming!

G*


----------



## Rosemarie

Garden needs watering.


G


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ground is dry

Y


----------



## Kaila

You helping plant?



T


----------



## Sparky

Talk to them

M


----------



## JustBonee

Make it rain.

N


----------



## Rosemarie

No rain forecast.


T


----------



## Citygirl

*Trust me, okay!

Y*


----------



## tinytn

*Your pretty sure?

E*


----------



## Kaila

Eggs hard boiled?

D


----------



## Tish

Drink it all

L


----------



## Citygirl

*Let's get going!

G*


----------



## Rosemarie

Grab your coat.


T


----------



## Kaila

Take garden gloves!

S


----------



## Sparky

Slippers and Earmuffs

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Same as usual!

L*


----------



## Gemma

Let's change that!

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Taste this, okay?

Y*


----------



## tinytn

*You taste first ! 

T*


----------



## Rosemarie

Tongue is numb.


B


----------



## Patch

Booze does that!

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Take this back!

K*


----------



## tinytn

*Kick em out!

T*


----------



## Patch

Tenacious little critters!

S


----------



## Kaila

Send some dinner.

R


----------



## Tish

Reverse the car

R


----------



## Kaila

Room to park?

K


----------



## Patch

Keep your distance!

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Easy Does It!

T*


----------



## tinytn

*Take a break*


----------



## Kaila

Kept a promise

E


----------



## Patch

Enjoy your world!

D


----------



## Kaila

Do your thing.

G


----------



## SetWave

Get it right.

T


----------



## Kaila

Try again later.

R


----------



## Tish

Remember to watch


H


----------



## Kaila

Have a look!

K


----------



## Rosemarie

Koalas are cute.


E


----------



## Murrmurr

Eat at Joe's

S


----------



## Patch

Slay your dragon.

N


----------



## Kaila

Needless activities abandoned.

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Don't touch that!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Too hot now?

W


----------



## Patch

Wait until cooler.

R


----------



## Kaila

Rather eat sooner.

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Really not ready!

Y*


----------



## Kaila

You're right then.  


*N*


----------



## Patch

Nachos are served!

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Donuts are here!

E*


----------



## Tish

Eat them quickly.

Y


----------



## Patch

You ate mine!! 

E


----------



## tinytn

*EEK !,  where's mine ? *


----------



## Tish

Everyone calm down! 

N


----------



## RubyK

Need some instructions.

S


----------



## Patch

Shredded the instructions!  :<(

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Sort things out.


T


----------



## Patch

Tough times ahead.

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't rush solution.

N


----------



## Kaila

*D*on't delay forever! 

*R*


----------



## Gemma

Really need ambition

N


----------



## Kaila

Need plans too.

O


----------



## Sparky

Over there somewhere.. 

E


----------



## JustBonee

Earn  One's Keep

P


----------



## Gemma

Pay the Piper?

R


----------



## Tish

Pay him what?


----------



## SetWave

Things he desires.

S


----------



## Zone

Sway your body

T


----------



## Kaila

@Zone  Welcome to our games! 
In this one , each post starts with the last letter of the previous post on this game.
(Many of the other games we have, do start with the next Alphabetical letter)



Zone said:


> Sway your body


You like games.

S


----------



## Kaila

(By the way, Zone, It's fine to make mistakes and get mixed up on our games.  We all do!   )


----------



## Rosemarie

See, we're very tolerant.


T


----------



## Patch

Toleration has limits!   

S


----------



## SetWave

So say you...


----------



## Kaila

U
Unkindness not tolerated. 

D


----------



## SetWave

Darn that's right.

T


----------



## Kaila

Tide's coming in.

N


----------



## SetWave

Now's the time.

E


----------



## Tish

Engage the brain

N


----------



## tinytn

Now's the time

E


----------



## SetWave

Ever try it?

T


----------



## Rosemarie

There's no training.


G


----------



## Zone

Good going guys

S

Thanks Kaila 


Kaila said:


> @Zone  Welcome to our games!
> In this one , each post starts with the last letter of the previous post on this game.
> (Many of the other games we have, do start with the next Alphabetical letter)
> 
> 
> You like games.
> 
> S


----------



## JustBonee

Welcome Zone!

Sunny Saturday here.

E


----------



## Gemma

Excellent day hiking.

G


----------



## Sparky

Got the sandwiches? 

S


----------



## Kaila

Save my dessert!

T


----------



## Tish

Taste it first.

T

(Welcome Zone )


----------



## Patch

Tastes like bologna!

A


----------



## Kaila

^^^^
Actually, I'll skip!  

P


----------



## SetWave

Please, no more!

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat some salad?

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Dress it first.


T


----------



## Zone

Taste really good!

D


----------



## Patch

Don't tempt dieters!

S


----------



## Rosemarie

Stay on track.


K


----------



## JustBonee

Keep reminders handy.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yakburgers taste weird.. 

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't answer that!  

T


----------



## Patch

Trying not to.

O


----------



## Kaila

Order some spaghetti. 

I


----------



## Patch

Italian food tonight??

T


----------



## Kaila

Topped with Eggplant?

T


----------



## Tish

Tiramisu for Dessert?


----------



## SetWave

Very tasty idea.

A


----------



## Kaila

Artfully displayed, too!

O


----------



## Patch

Overeating once again????

N


----------



## JustBonee

No,  not today.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yet more spinach.. 

H


----------



## Citygirl

*Have some more!

E*


----------



## tinytn

*Eat it all!!

L*


----------



## SetWave

Lick the plate.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat the spoon.




*N*


----------



## Tish

A dentist trip.


----------



## Zone

Enough I’m full.

L


----------



## Zone

Lol. Sorry I was at E. 
Guess my fingers were like toes 

Please ignore mine.


----------



## SetWave

Easy, it's done.

?


----------



## SetWave

Now I'm confused.

?


----------



## SetWave

Let's move on.

N


----------



## Patch

Nowhere to go.


----------



## Kaila

O

Over the hill.  

*L*


----------



## Zone

Love the valley

Y


----------



## Rosemarie

Yellow gorse blooming.

G


----------



## Zone

Gorgeous looking flowers

S


----------



## Patch

Sniffles from allergies.

S


----------



## Kaila

Save some seeds.

S


----------



## Zone

Sow them now

W


----------



## Kaila

We'll work together.

R


----------



## Zone

Ready get-set go

O


----------



## Kaila

Onward and Upward!

D


----------



## Citygirl

Down we go!

O


----------



## Kaila

Oh,  send photograph.

H


----------



## Zone

Here it is🏞


----------



## Zone

P


Zone said:


> Here it is🏞



S


----------



## Zone

S


----------



## Patch

Suggestions are discouraged!

D


----------



## Tish

Don't confuse me


E


----------



## SetWave

Extra ideas encouraged.

D


----------



## Kaila

Do paper shredding.  

G


----------



## Zone

Goodness, why so?


----------



## Zone

Zone said:


> Goodness, why so?



O


----------



## Patch

Openly transparent shredding!

G


----------



## Zone

Garbage?! All shredded.


----------



## Patch

Didn't save mine??

E


----------



## Zone

Oops! I didn't


----------



## SetWave

Try it again.

N


----------



## Patch

Not anything left!

T


----------



## SetWave

Try It Again!!!

N


----------



## Patch

No repeating allowed!!!  :>)

D


----------



## Zone

Dazzled by wits

S


----------



## Gemma

Shake it off

F


----------



## Patch

Friendly flatulence fails.

S


----------



## Zone

Systematic reasoning needed


----------



## Sparky

Don't need it.. 

T


----------



## Citygirl

Try it again!

N


----------



## SetWave

Not just yet.

T


----------



## Patch

Tempted to rebel.

L


----------



## Kaila

Try again later?

R


----------



## tinytn

Remember the Alamo??

O


----------



## Citygirl

*Over the Hill!

L*


----------



## SetWave

Late for lunch

H


----------



## RubyK

Home sweet home

I


----------



## SetWave

Inside Joke, Baby.

Y


----------



## Patch

Y

Yell louder, please!

E


----------



## Kaila

Each mistake repeats!  

*S

(Note that in this game, the next post starts with the final letter of the previous one.  This game is not alphabetical.)
We've all been repeating this mistake, recently. *


----------



## Patch

Setting things straight.

T


----------



## Tish

Timing is everything

G


----------



## SetWave

Gee, I forgot.

T


----------



## Rosemarie

Think before acting.


G


----------



## Zone

Good reminder, thanks!

S


----------



## JustBonee

Save the day.

Y


----------



## SetWave

You missed it.

T


----------



## Rosemarie

You never know.


W


----------



## SetWave

What was it?

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Take that down!

!*


----------



## Kaila

_No_, I said. 

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't remember something..   

G


----------



## JustBonee

Get a dictionary

Y


----------



## tinytn

*You'll find it..
T*


----------



## Patch

Touchy, aren't we?

E


----------



## SetWave

Even dogs lie.

E


----------



## Kaila

Ever ask him?

M


----------



## Tish

Maybe I should.

D


----------



## Millyd

Define the game 
E


----------



## Patch

Easy does it!!

T


----------



## Gemma

Take your time.

E


----------



## Sparky

Everyone's a winner.. 

R


----------



## Kaila

Read an Encyclopedia

A


----------



## JustBonee

Aim for brilliance.

E


----------



## tinytn

*Eat your Wheaties 

S*


----------



## SetWave

Stop that sniveling.

G


----------



## Kaila

Go _out _now!


W


----------



## Citygirl

*Wait for us!

S*


----------



## Kaila

Show up soon?

N


----------



## Patch

Nachos are ready!

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Yes, we're coming!

G*


----------



## Kaila

Get some plates!

S


----------



## Tish

Sit yourself down

N


----------



## tinytn

Now breath deeply

Y


----------



## Patch

You're turning blue!!!


----------



## Kaila

Easy does it!

T


----------



## Zone

Feeling better now?


----------



## Patch

Woozy, but okay!

Y


----------



## Kaila

You be careful.

L


----------



## Sparky

Less horseradish now 

W


----------



## SetWave

Well, that's good.

D


----------



## Patch

Doggone good horseradish!!!!!

H


----------



## tinytn

*Have some more!!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Eat mine too!  

O


----------



## SetWave

Oh, awful stuff.


----------



## Tish

Food is food.

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't believe that.  

T


----------



## Patch

Tofu isn't food!

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't say that! 

T


----------



## SetWave

None for me.

E


----------



## Kaila

Even tiny sliver?

R


----------



## SetWave

Really just NO.

O


----------



## Kaila

Okay, I'll agree.  

E


----------



## SetWave

Eat so much

H


----------



## Kaila

How's it going?

G


----------



## SetWave

Going going gone . . .

E


----------



## Patch

Escaping from jail!

L


----------



## Gemma

Let's be free!

E


----------



## Patch

Escape from reality!

Y


----------



## Zone

Youthful ignorance, no?

O


----------



## Kaila

Oh, possibly so.

O


----------



## Sparky

Or maybe not... 

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Try this on!

N*


----------



## tinytn

*Never fit me!!

E*


----------



## SetWave

Extra sizes available.

E


----------



## Kaila

Even sizes please.

E


----------



## Tish

Enough for Everyone.

E


----------



## SetWave

Everyone will share

E


----------



## Kaila

Egg hard boiled?

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't eat shell.. 

L


----------



## Kaila

Likely not chew.

W


----------



## tinytn

*Waste of time..

E*


----------



## Kaila

Even if requested? 


D


----------



## tinytn

*Don't know yet !..  

T*


----------



## Patch

Tell me now!!!

W


----------



## Tish

What's your rush?

H


----------



## Kaila

How can they?

Y


----------



## SetWave

You must watch.

H


----------



## tinytn

Hush now . listen 

N


----------



## SetWave

Not hearing anything

G


----------



## tinytn

*Get hearing aids

S*


----------



## SetWave

Silently signaling someone

E


----------



## Patch

Everyone's eardrums exploded!!!

D


----------



## Rosemarie

Deafness is common.


N


----------



## Zone

Need acupuncture, anyone?


----------



## Sparky

Earthlings sometimes do

O


----------



## Kaila

Other planets don't? 

T


----------



## tinytn

*Try going South!

H*


----------



## Kaila

Hoping for improvements.

S


----------



## Tish

Summer is here.

E


----------



## SetWave

Eventually, not yet.


----------



## Patch

Tourniquets are needed!

D


----------



## Zone

Don't need them

M


----------



## tinytn

*Make legs hurt

T*


----------



## Citygirl

*That is Mine!

E*


----------



## tinytn

*Its mine now !  

E*


----------



## Zone

Elevate your legs

S


----------



## Kaila

Start something new.

W


----------



## Sparky

Wait for instructions.. 

S


----------



## SetWave

Secret instruction coming

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Going to start.

T*


----------



## SetWave

That's the spirit.

T


----------



## Patch

Tread carefully, ladies!!!

S


----------



## Tish

Silence! be quiet.


----------



## Patch

Trying my patience!!  :>)


----------



## tinytn

Everyone stay Calm !
M


----------



## SetWave

My shoes squeak

K


----------



## tinytn

*Keep them oiled.

D*


----------



## Rosemarie

Dry them carefully.


Y


----------



## Zone

Yes, please do. 

O


----------



## Patch

Obviously, too sensitive!  :>)

E


----------



## JustBonee

Evening brings  calm.

M


----------



## Kaila

Much too much.

H


----------



## SetWave

Here We GO!

O


----------



## Kaila

Oh, going today?

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You come back!

K*


----------



## tinytn

*Keep in Touch!

H*


----------



## Patch

Hello yummy pizza!

A


----------



## Millyd

Anchovies and ham 
M


----------



## Patch

Meatloaf pizza, perhaps??

S


----------



## Millyd

Sauce and Salami ? 
I


----------



## Kaila

I want mushroom!  

M


----------



## SetWave

Make mine combo.

O


----------



## Kaila

Old friend treasured

D


----------



## Tish

Disclude mushroom soup

P


----------



## Kaila

Pizza topping only!
 

Y


----------



## Zone

Yo-yo dieting cautioned 

D


----------



## maybenot

Double apple shisha

M

Oops! sorry,  just caught on


----------



## JustBonee

A .
All about sentences.

S


----------



## Kaila

Start at end.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't fall off.. 

F


----------



## Kaila

Feet first, then!

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Now or never!

R*


----------



## Kaila

Room for Growth

H


----------



## Citygirl

*Has it gone?

E*


----------



## Kaila

Ever forgot check?

K


----------



## Citygirl

*Keep it here.

E*


----------



## Patch

Educated idiots abound!!

D


----------



## Tish

Deepwater in There.

E


----------



## Gemma

Everyone, dive in!

N


----------



## SetWave

Not so fast.

T


----------



## Zone

Think kind thoughts

S


----------



## tinytn

*Some nice thoughts

S*


----------



## Patch

Sample the cookies.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Salvage the moment.

T


----------



## tinytn

Tastes just great!!

T


----------



## SetWave

Try another one.

E


----------



## Sparky

Eighteen is enough 

H


----------



## Citygirl

*He is coming!

G*


----------



## Kaila

Go get them.

M


----------



## tinytn

*Me? Way me??

E*


----------



## Patch

Evaluate your opinion.

N


----------



## Tish

Never tell it.

T


----------



## Patch

Talk is cheap!


----------



## Millyd

Patch your pants 
S


----------



## Citygirl

*Sit up please!

E*


----------



## SetWave

Expect great things

S


----------



## Zone

Sweet little things


----------



## Kaila

Send a letter.

R


----------



## Sparky

Right,..which one.. 

E


----------



## SetWave

Expect another surprise.

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Every other day.

Y*


----------



## Patch

You guys rock!!!

K


----------



## Gemma

Kudos to everyone!

E


----------



## Kaila

Each deserves recognition.

N


----------



## tinytn

Now's the time!

E


----------



## Kaila

Every moment counts!

S


----------



## tinytn

*Seize the Moment !

T*


----------



## Kaila

Take me along!

G


----------



## tinytn

*Going my way?

Y*


----------



## JustBonee

Yes,  I  am.

M


----------



## Tish

My Head hurts.

S


----------



## JustBonee

So does mine.

E


----------



## maybenot

Extra sleep helps

S


----------



## Ken N Tx

so be it

T


----------



## maybenot

Time will tell

L


----------



## Patch

Laugh it off!

F


----------



## Kaila

Find a path.

H


----------



## Sparky

Hop to it

T


----------



## tinytn

*Take a Break

K*


----------



## Gemma

Keep on truckin'

N


----------



## Patch

Not my responsibility!

Y


----------



## JustBonee

You should dance.

E


----------



## Kaila

Elementary school first.

T


----------



## Tish

Then Middle School

L


----------



## Gemma

Leap to College 

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Even high school

L*


----------



## joybelle

Leave it alone

E


----------



## Zone

Enjoy every moment 

T


----------



## Kaila

(It's nice to see you,  @joybelle  !  )

Take a rest.

T


----------



## Sparky

There's pipers piping.. 

G


----------



## Citygirl

Go right now!

W


----------



## tinytn

*Wait for Me!!

E*


----------



## Patch

Eat those words!!!

S


----------



## tinytn

Say Hello Joybelle !  

E


----------



## Patch

Everybody wins today!


----------



## joybelle

Yes, hello tinytn.

N


----------



## Kaila

Nesting birds nearby.

Y


----------



## Tish

Yesterday they swooped.

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Donation time again.

N*


----------



## Kaila

Needed some volunteers.

S


----------



## Patch

Send an application.

N


----------



## joybelle

Never go there.

O


----------



## Millyd

Everyone’s here now 
W


----------



## Patch

Watching Netflix Movies?

S


----------



## Kaila

Sipping sweet te*a*.

A


----------



## JustBonee

Another fun day.

Y


----------



## Patch

Yesterday was better!

R


----------



## tinytn

*Repeating yesterday then.

N*


----------



## Kaila

Need another week.

K


----------



## Tish

That's for sure.


----------



## Patch

E

Everything makes sense.

E


----------



## Zone

Everyone thinks so. 

O


----------



## Patch

One supporting all!

L


----------



## Kaila

Leave some room.

M


----------



## JustBonee

Make  an effort.

T


----------



## Sparky

Try it again

N


----------



## Patch

No energy left!

T


----------



## tinytn

*Take a nap 

P*


----------



## JustBonee

Play some music.

C


----------



## Kaila

Create something artistic?

C


----------



## joybelle

Cat curled up.

P


----------



## tinytn

*Purring like crazy !!

Y*


----------



## joybelle

Yesterday's shopping list.

T


----------



## tinytn

*Todays shopping list



T*


----------



## Tish

Anyone's shopping list.


----------



## Kaila

tinytn said:


> Todays shopping list



Take it there.

E


----------



## joybelle

Easy does it

T


----------



## Patch

Try hurrying up!

P


----------



## Zone

Patience is virtue


----------



## Patch

Energy is waning.

G


----------



## Kaila

Going for nap?

P


----------



## Zone

Please go ahead.


----------



## Patch

Deciding which direction.

N


----------



## Kaila

Not upside down.  

N


----------



## Zone

Not standing up.


----------



## JustBonee

Plan journey ahead

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't miss boat.

T


----------



## Patch

Taking my truck.

K


----------



## Sparky

Keep eyes open

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Not right now!

W*


----------



## tinytn

*Wait for me!!!!

E*


----------



## Patch

Escape together... NOW!!!

W


----------



## Kaila

We're in luck!

K


----------



## Tish

Knowledge is better.

R


----------



## Millyd

Road is rough 
H


----------



## Kaila

Hang on tight!

T


----------



## Zone

Tighten your grip.


----------



## Patch

Pain is unbearable!

E


----------



## Zone

Ease your grip?

P


----------



## Raven

Put on shoes.

S


----------



## Kaila

Save for tomorrow.

W


----------



## Sparky

Where's the beef.. 

F


----------



## Patch

Frying hamburgers now!

W


----------



## Citygirl

*We'll be back.

K*


----------



## tinytn

*Ketchup's running low!

W*


----------



## Citygirl

*What is it?

T*


----------



## Tish

Things are strange

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Eight and over!

R*


----------



## Kaila

Room for guests.

S


----------



## tinytn

Seating for four !

R


----------



## Patch

Reading the menu.

U


----------



## tinytn

*Use your glasses.

S*


----------



## Kaila

Select your favorite.

E


----------



## RubyK

Eating outside today.

Y


----------



## Repondering

*Yum Yum, good!

D*


----------



## joybelle

Don't stop now.

W


----------



## Patch

Walk standing tall!

L


----------



## Kaila

Lean slightly forward.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't tip over.. 

R


----------



## Kaila

Right turn here.

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Eleven to go!

O*


----------



## tinytn

*oh!! Almost there!!

E*


----------



## Citygirl

*Eight are used.

D*


----------



## Patch

Double that number!

R


----------



## JustBonee

Round it up.

P


----------



## joybelle

Please go away.

Q


----------



## Gemma

*last letter is used joybelle* 

Y

Your really funny!

Y


----------



## joybelle

Oops.

You like it.

T


----------



## Gemma

Teasing me now? 

W


----------



## joybelle

Wasteful water usage.

E


----------



## Tish

Every single day.

Y


----------



## joybelle

You are sympathetic.

V


----------



## Repondering

*C*

Caring and kind.

D


----------



## joybelle

Dished up meal.

E


----------



## tinytn

...


----------



## Kaila

_Last letter, @joybelle  

L_

Leftovers hoped for.

R


----------



## tinytn

*Real good food *

D


----------



## Kaila

Done to perfection!

N


----------



## tinytn

*Nothing else better!

R*


----------



## Kaila

Really award winning!

G


----------



## tinytn

*Got my Trophy 

Y*


----------



## Kaila

You earned it! 

T


----------



## tinytn

*Thank you Everyone!!*


----------



## joybelle

E

Especially for you.

U


----------



## Kaila

Underestimated your skill!!!!


L


----------



## tinytn

*Look , im Honored ! 

D*


----------



## Kaila

Do give speech!    

H


----------



## tinytn

*Hour long speech? 

H*


----------



## Kaila

How about shorter?   

R


----------



## tinytn

*Right! Short speech!!  

H*


----------



## Kaila

Have it ready!    

Y


----------



## joybelle

Yesterday's newspaper article.

Z/A


----------



## tinytn

drop  last letter please.., Joy..  


Eating right now..

W


----------



## Kaila

On your mark!

K


----------



## joybelle

Kaila we have both mucked up lol.   Sentence needs to start with W

Wishful thinking everyone.

E


----------



## tinytn

*Egads! goof ups..!  

S*


----------



## joybelle

Several solutions needed.

D


----------



## Kaila

Do they work?

K


----------



## joybelle

Keep out please

e


----------



## tinytn

Easy does it..

T


----------



## Kaila

oops again......


----------



## tinytn

*Your my friends.

S*


----------



## Kaila

Start over now.    

W


----------



## tinytn

*Way to go!  

O*


----------



## Kaila

Okay, bedtime here! 

E


----------



## joybelle

Egg sandwiches eaten

N


----------



## Kaila

Nighty Night, friends!

S


----------



## tinytn

Sleep good Friends 

S


----------



## Kaila

See you tomorrow!

W


----------



## joybelle

Western world problems.

S


----------



## Gemma

Say a prayer

R


----------



## JustBonee

Rule  the roost.

T


----------



## Kaila

Take his temperature.

E


----------



## JustBonee

Easy does it.

T


----------



## Kaila

Too terribly high?

H


----------



## Sparky

Had much vindaloo?  

O


----------



## tinytn

*Oh my Gosh!!  

H*


----------



## Kaila

Had TOO much!

H


----------



## joybelle

Hold the sauce.

E


----------



## Tish

Enough with that.

T


----------



## Kaila

Taste was enough!

H


----------



## Patch

Hate the smell!

L


----------



## JustBonee

Leave  the room.

M


----------



## Sparky

Make it stop

P


----------



## Kaila

Please stop complaining.


G


----------



## Tish

Good God No!

O


----------



## Kaila

Oh, just try.


Y


----------



## joybelle

Yes, just stop.

Z/A


----------



## Kaila

P

Pie crust, good!

D


----------



## Millyd

Didn’t eat much 
H


----------



## Patch

Harrowing times ahead.

D


----------



## Gemma

Don't be negative.

E


----------



## Kaila

Enjoy what's possible.

E


----------



## Patch

Enjoy your day!

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, sun's shining.

G


----------



## Tish

Good, about time!

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone is Happy !

Y*


----------



## Kaila

Yesterday went well.

L


----------



## Sparky

Like a Wednesday  

Y


----------



## Patch

Yesterday was eventful.

L


----------



## tinytn

*Lots of Sunshine!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Everywhere you look.

K


----------



## Patch

Kindness begets kindness.

S


----------



## Tish

Sorrow begets sorrow

W


----------



## Kaila

Wishing begets neither.

R


----------



## tinytn

Read my lips .

S


----------



## Kaila

Say out loud.

D


----------



## JustBonee

Do  someone good.

D


----------



## Sparky

Deliver our cakes.. 

S


----------



## Kaila

Send mine now.

W


----------



## Patch

Which address, Ma'am?

M


----------



## joybelle

Missing dog found.

D


----------



## JustBonee

Dancing for joy.

Y


----------



## joybelle

Yearning for love.

E


----------



## Tish

Everybody hurts sometimes.

S


----------



## Sparky

Sounds about right.. 

T


----------



## Patch

Tarzan loves Jane!

E


----------



## RubyK

Everyone knows Tarzan.

N


----------



## Tish

Never forget me.


----------



## tinytn

*Eek! Forgot E ! ^^^^^

E*


----------



## Sparky

Elephants never forget.. 

T


----------



## Kaila

Tails were wagging.

G


----------



## Sassycakes

Get over it

T


----------



## JustBonee

Time for walking.

G


----------



## Patch

Goats are fun!

N


----------



## Tish

Not always though.


----------



## tinytn

Hey, last letter,

R


----------



## Kadee

Read the rules 
S


----------



## tinytn

Sometimes we forget..

T


----------



## Kadee

Take your time 
E


----------



## tinytn

Easy does it..

T


----------



## Kadee

Think it’s working 
G


----------



## tinytn

*Gonna happen soon!*


----------



## Kaila

Nice plan, Team!

M


----------



## Kadee

Meeting in tearoom 
M


----------



## tinytn

*Must hurry up!

P*


----------



## Kadee

Password didn‘t work
K


----------



## Kaila

Keep old one?

E


----------



## Kadee

Entered …didn’t work
K


----------



## Kaila

Keep trying, okay?

Y


----------



## tinytn

*You try it..  *


----------



## Kadee

Takes to long 
G


----------



## tinytn

Get some help

P


----------



## Kadee

Protective services here 
E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone is ready?

Y*


----------



## Kadee

You give directions 
S


----------



## tinytn

*South we go!!!

O*


----------



## Kadee

Oh your  sure ?
E


----------



## tinytn

East maybe better??

R


----------



## Sassycakes

Running doesn't help

P


----------



## tinytn

*Pack the car ?

R*


----------



## Kadee

Ready to leave 
E


----------



## Kaila

Early this week?

K


----------



## JustBonee

Keep  a log.

G


----------



## Kaila

Get your pen.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need more ink

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep it filled.


D


----------



## tinytn

*Don't drop pen!

N*


----------



## joybelle

Never say never.

R


----------



## Kaila

Rocky road ahead.

D


----------



## joybelle

Dig in now.

W


----------



## Tish

Why? what's happening?


----------



## Kaila

Go find out. 
T


----------



## Ken N Tx

Tit for tat

U


----------



## Patch

Unusually upsetting unrest!

T


----------



## Kaila

Toast for breakfas*t.

T*


----------



## JustBonee

Tea for brunch.

H


----------



## Kaila

*Hot *tea, please! 

E


----------



## Sparky

Éclairs are squashed.. 

D


----------



## Kaila

Didn't order them.


M


----------



## Tish

Who did then?


----------



## Gemma

*M*ary might have!

E


----------



## Kaila

Eclairs too squish*y*!   

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodelers like them..  

M


----------



## Kaila

Must lubricate throat?

T


----------



## Kadee

Tuck into now
W
tuck into”–meaning heartily eat


----------



## Kaila

What pleases you?

U


----------



## Tish

Unicorns of Course

E


----------



## Kaila

You are correct! 

T


----------



## Kaila

@Tish   Okay, you changed it, to correct yourself.    

Every time, correct!

T


----------



## RubyK

Time is money.

Y


----------



## Kadee

You spent it 
T


----------



## Patch

Tie your shoes!!!

S


----------



## tinytn

*Shoes have straps!

S*


----------



## Kaila

Since you asked.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't want clogs.. 

S


----------



## Kaila

So, what's new?

W


----------



## JustBonee

Well,  there's sunshine.

E


----------



## Kaila

Evening beautiful sunset?

T


----------



## Patch

Traveling this weekend??

D


----------



## Tish

Drive or train?

N


----------



## joybelle

Not tonight darling.

O


----------



## Gemma

*G*

Going to bed?

*D*


----------



## Kaila

Done washing up?

P


----------



## Sparky

Piled in sink.. 

K


----------



## Gemma

Keep them clean!

N


----------



## Tish

Not this again.

N


----------



## Gemma

No?  Who says?  

S


----------



## Kadee

Smile and wave  
E


----------



## Kaila

Especially on weekends.   

S


----------



## Sparky

Sunday's near Monday.. 

Y


----------



## Gemma

You have plans?

S


----------



## tinytn

*Sure ! do you?

U*


----------



## Kaila

Understand rain forecast.

T


----------



## Patch

Take your umbrella.

A


----------



## Tish

Any particular one?

E


----------



## Kadee

Energy saving one 
E


----------



## Kaila

Ever seen hail?

L


----------



## Kadee

Listen for rain
N


----------



## Kaila

Need window open!  

N


----------



## Kadee

No it’s locked 
D


----------



## Kaila

Does it stick?

K


----------



## Sparky

Keeps on squeaking.. 

G


----------



## Kaila

Get some oil?

L


----------



## Sassycakes

Like cooking oil?

L


----------



## Patch

Lanolin works sometimes.

S


----------



## Kaila

Should apply sparingly.

Y


----------



## Patch

You apply it!

T


----------



## Raven

Tip the waiter.

R


----------



## Patch

Rejecting all offers!

S


----------



## Raven

Search for clues.

S


----------



## Kaila

Send the bill.

L


----------



## Sparky

Let it go

O


----------



## Kaila

Or maybe not?

T


----------



## Patch

Tomorrow I'll procrastinate!

E


----------



## Tish

Why not today?


----------



## Patch

Y'all hurryin' me???

E


----------



## Sassycakes

*Even Mary is

S *


----------



## tinytn

*Slow at times

S*


----------



## Kaila

Sensible using caution.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need more research.. 

H


----------



## Patch

Heed my opinion!!!

n


----------



## Kaila

Need some fun.

N


----------



## Patch

No energy left!

T


----------



## Kaila

Too _much_ fun?

N


----------



## Tish

Not enough time.


----------



## Kaila

Even including weekends?

S


----------



## Sparky

Seems tea's needed 

D


----------



## Patch

Double espresso, here!

E


----------



## tinytn

*Easy, drink slow !

W*


----------



## Kaila

With extra honey. 

Y


----------



## Patch

You have bees?

S


----------



## JustBonee

Say  the  word.

D


----------



## Tish

Don't drink fast

T


----------



## Gemma

Toss the cubes.

S


----------



## Sassycakes

Some are necessary 


Y


----------



## Sparky

Yes, maybe eight.. 

T


----------



## Kaila

Too many, no? ^^^



O


----------



## Gemma

Oh, quit counting!


----------



## tinytn

Gee, maybe not

T


----------



## Patch

To be continued....

D


----------



## Tish

Dream sweet dreams.


S


----------



## Kaila

Sent on moonbeam.

M


----------



## Sparky

Mr. Sandman's missing.. 

G


----------



## Gemma

Get the sifter!  

R


----------



## Kaila

Read your messages!

S


----------



## Tish

Send them again.


----------



## Kaila

Not during thunderstorm.

M


----------



## Gemma

Maybe next week?

K


----------



## Kaila

'kay, I'll see.

E


----------



## Sparky

Early birds singing.. 

G


----------



## Kaila

Go offering food.

D


----------



## Patch

Diet is forgotten.

N


----------



## Kaila

Need a plan.

N


----------



## Tish

^Not getting one.

E


----------



## Kadee

eventually we will 
L


----------



## tinytn

*Later is better

R*


----------



## Patch

Relax and procrastinate.

E


----------



## Chris P Bacon

*Excellent idea, thanks!

S*


----------



## Kaila

So inspiring, indeed!

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't want yogurt.. 

T


----------



## Kaila

Tomorrow, we'll shop!

P


----------



## JustBonee

Place  your bet.

T


----------



## tinytn

*Ten dollars enough?

H*


----------



## Kadee

Haven’t got $5  
T


----------



## Patch

Print dollar bills!

S


----------



## Kadee

Secured a printer 
R


----------



## Tish

Read the instructions.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Sure I will.

L*


----------



## Kaila

Lack instruction booklet! 

T


----------



## Gemma

Try Google search.

H


----------



## JustBonee

Hold that thought.

T


----------



## Sparky

There's Klingon instructions.. 

S


----------



## Patch

Shred the instructions!

S


----------



## tinytn

*Need newer instructions!

S*


----------



## Gemma

Simply wing it!

T


----------



## Kaila

Too late now!

W


----------



## Patch

Why is that??

T


----------



## Kaila

Too long explanation. 

N


----------



## tinytn

*Nobody will know..

W*


----------



## Patch

Whisperers will gossip.

P


----------



## Tish

Prepare for war.  

R


----------



## Kaila

Really don't remember....

R


----------



## Kadee

Read it online 
E


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Eh, no thanks

S


----------



## Kaila

Send my copy. 

Y


----------



## JustBonee

Yesterday was hot.

T


----------



## Kaila

Time for fans.

S


----------



## Sparky

Sit on windowsill

L


----------



## Kaila

Lock the door.

R


----------



## Gemma

Relax and read.

D


----------



## Kaila

Do something boring.  

G


----------



## Tish

Grass growing watching.( Doesn't get more boring)


----------



## tinytn

Gets very tiring

G


----------



## Kaila

Gets very tedious!

S


----------



## Gemma

Sweep driveway then.

N


----------



## tinytn

*No Thank you ..

U*


----------



## Kaila

Understand that "_No ?"

  

O_


----------



## Sparky

Open the box.. 

X


----------



## Kaila

Xylophones are loud!

D


----------



## JustBonee

Dogs are too.

O


----------



## Kaila

Owners need training. 

G


----------



## Patch

Get ear plugs!

S


----------



## Tish

Soundproof the house.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eerie sound investigated.

D


----------



## tinytn

*Donald looked everywhere ?

E*


----------



## Kaila

Every closet searched!  

D


----------



## tinytn

*Did he leave?

E*


----------



## Kaila

Eastward bound, perhaps.

S


----------



## Tish

South is better.


----------



## Kaila

Really, you're certain?

N


----------



## Kadee

Now I’m worried 
D


----------



## tinytn

*Don't worry anymore..

E*


----------



## Kadee

Everything’s sorted then ? 
N


----------



## tinytn

*Not quite yet.
T*


----------



## Kadee

Try solving issue 
E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone has issues

S*


----------



## Kadee

Seems some have    
E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone has Tissues?

S


----------



## Kadee

Super soft ones ?
S


----------



## tinytn

*Some are rough..

H*


----------



## Kadee

Haven’t used them 
M


----------



## tinytn

*Many are smooth

H*


----------



## Kadee

Have eucalyptus ones 
S


----------



## tinytn

*Smells real nice?

E*


----------



## Kadee

eucalyptus is best 
T


----------



## tinytn

*That smells good ?*


----------



## Kadee

Don’t sneeze now 
W


----------



## tinytn

*Whoa!! almost sneezed !!

D*


----------



## Kadee

Don’t do that   
T


----------



## tinytn

*That scared You? 

U*


----------



## Kadee

Understanding are you    
U


----------



## tinytn

*Use to it,

T*


----------



## JustBonee

Take   a   walk.

K


----------



## Kaila

@tinytn   and @Kadee46   That was so funny to read. You two got on a roll!     

K

Kilts for all? 

L


----------



## Sparky

Let's look underneath.. 

H


----------



## Kaila

Hey, stop that!


T


----------



## Tish

Time to run.

N


----------



## Patch

Nowhere to go!

O


----------



## tinytn

*Over the hill.. !!

L*


----------



## Kaila

Late for Lunch!

H


----------



## Kadee

Had that already   
Y


----------



## Kaila

You full now?    

W


----------



## Kadee

Waiting for coffee 
E


----------



## JustBonee

Eating sweet roll.

L


----------



## Kaila

Look out window.

W


----------



## tinytn

*Window needs washing!! 

G*


----------



## Kaila

Get a bucket!    

T


----------



## Tish

The bucket's gone


----------



## Kadee

eBay has them 
M


----------



## Patch

Metal or plastic?

C


----------



## Kaila

Coated with anything?

G


----------



## Kadee

Galvanised is best  
T


----------



## tinytn

*Take the Galvanised..!  

D*


----------



## Kaila

Don't delay purchase! ^^^  

E


----------



## Sparky

Even with holes.. 

S


----------



## Patch

Small holes, maybe??

E


----------



## JustBonee

Enter  with caution.

N


----------



## Kaila

No dull moments! 

S


----------



## Tish

Sneaking around slowly.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You are daring!

G


----------



## Kadee

Get moving then   
N


----------



## Kaila

Nearly all packed.

D


----------



## Patch

Don't forget toothpaste!!!

E


----------



## joybelle

Eggs on toast.

T


----------



## Kadee

Take sleeping bag 
G


----------



## joybelle

Give away junk.

H


----------



## JustBonee

K ..  Keep important things.

S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Speak your mind.

D*


----------



## Kaila

Did some planting.

G


----------



## Sparky

Growing a beanstalk.. 

K


----------



## Gemma

Kale, I think.

K


----------



## tinytn

*Kadee's Sunflower plant. 

T*


----------



## Kaila

Tall flowering cactus?   

S


----------



## Kadee

Seen some today 
y


----------



## Tish

You are kidding

G


----------



## Kaila

Guess again, please! 

E


----------



## Sparky

Eight more guesses... 

S


----------



## Kaila

Seven left now.

W


----------



## Patch

Well.... I quit!!!  

T


----------



## tinytn

*Take a guess !

S*


----------



## Kaila

Say you will!

L


----------



## Kadee

Leave it be 
E


----------



## Kaila

Eventually we might.    

T


----------



## Kadee

Take a breather   
R


----------



## Kaila

Right idea, there! 

E


----------



## Tish

Everyone done yet?

T


----------



## Kaila

Till tomorrow perhaps.

S


----------



## Sparky

Seems tomorrow's tomorrow... 

W


----------



## Kaila

When _is_ that?

T


----------



## Sassycakes

Tomorrow is tomorrow

W


----------



## tinytn

*Wait a minute

E*


----------



## Patch

Expecting success tomorrow!

W


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Well okay then!

N


----------



## Citygirl

*No not now!

W*


----------



## Tish

When and where?


----------



## Kaila

Everyplace you look!

K


----------



## Kadee

Keep eyes open 
N


----------



## RubyK

No smoking allowed.

D


----------



## Kaila

Done your homework?

K


----------



## JustBonee

Keep  eyes open.

N


----------



## Kaila

Need more sleep?

P


----------



## Sparky

Perhaps another hour... 

R


----------



## Kaila

Resist the temptation.

N


----------



## Patch

Napping is essential!

L


----------



## joybelle

Lashings of butter.

M


----------



## Kaila

^^....  butter.
R

Right with toast!

T


----------



## Tish

Toast and tea

A


----------



## Kadee

Afternoon tea ready 
Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, I'm in!  

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon

No you're not!

T


----------



## Ken N Tx

Time for lunch

H


----------



## Kadee

Have a cuppa 
A


----------



## Gemma

Another sunny day!

Y


----------



## Patch

Yes... and HOT!!!

T


----------



## Kaila

Tell a story.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodel if necessary 

Y


----------



## Kaila

Your cat barked!  

D


----------



## Granny B.

Dog wants out!

T


----------



## Citygirl

*That is great!

T*


----------



## JustBonee

Take  a   nap.

P


----------



## Patch

Pssst, naptime over!

R


----------



## Kaila

Reading, wRiting, 'aRithmatic? 

C


----------



## Tish

Cats meowing again

N


----------



## Kaila

Tish said:


> Cats meowing again


New food disliked?

D


----------



## Kadee

Did you smell ..it 
L


----------



## JustBonee

Live everyday active.

E


----------



## Granny B.

Enjoy your day

Y


----------



## Kaila

You decide something.

G


----------



## Tish

Good about time


----------



## Kaila




----------



## Kaila

Even with indecision?    

N


----------



## tinytn

*N*o new Ideas?

*S*


----------



## Kaila

Since last week?

K


----------



## tinytn

*Keep on thinking. 

G*


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Good idea, tinytn!

N


----------



## Kaila

Need some inspiration!

N


----------



## Gemma

Not on Sunday!

Y


----------



## JustBonee

Yes we can!

N


----------



## Sparky

Need more spinach.. 

H


----------



## Kaila

Have some cooking.

G


----------



## Gemma

Give Sparky mine!

E


----------



## Kaila

Even with butter?  ( @Gemma  )

R


----------



## Kadee

Reduced fat OK 
K


----------



## Kaila

Keep some handy!

Y


----------



## Kadee

You have some 
E


----------



## Kaila

Exit when full!    

L


----------



## Kadee

Leave the cabbage  
E


----------



## joybelle

Everyone is welcome.

E


----------



## Kaila

Each plate full.

L


----------



## joybelle

Looking good sport.

T


----------



## Kaila

Tastes mighty good!

D


----------



## Kadee

Don’t add pepper 
R


----------



## Gemma

Really full now!

W


----------



## Tish

Wait, desserts coming.


----------



## Kadee

Got doggy bag   
G


----------



## Kaila

Get an extra!

A


----------



## joybelle

Acting quite strange.

E


----------



## Sparky

Eggnog isn't needed.. 

D


----------



## JustBonee

Dancing  by myself.

F


----------



## Patch

Follow the leader.

R


----------



## Kaila

Ready or not.
T


----------



## Tish

Today's the day.


----------



## Kaila

Yes, gone again.

N


----------



## joybelle

Never say never.

R


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Roger that one!

E


----------



## Tish

Enough time wasted


----------



## Patch

Don't  worry, ma'am!

M


----------



## Sylkkiss

More gravy, please.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat vegetables first. ^^^  

T


----------



## Kadee

Table manners please   
E


----------



## Kaila

Eating too fast? 

T


----------



## Kadee

Take your time 
E


----------



## Kaila

Earned my dessert?

T


----------



## Kadee

Trifle on menu 
U


----------



## Kaila

Unsure about that.  

T


----------



## Gemma

Tiramisu more tempting?

G


----------



## Kadee

Green jelly‘s nice 
E


----------



## Owlivia

Etched In Glass

S


----------



## JustBonee

Welcome @Owlivia!    

Serve on platter.

R


----------



## Sparky

Remove the horseradish.. 

H


----------



## Patch

Horseradish is yummy!

Y


----------



## JustBonee

You like hot?

T


----------



## Kadee

Taste it now 
W


----------



## Kaila

When's *next* meal?   

L


----------



## Kadee

Lunch is next 
T


----------



## Kaila

Tuna sandwich, or....

R


----------



## Gemma

Rum and coke? 

E


----------



## Tish

Not time yet.


----------



## Kaila

( @Tish  ...start with last letter of previous post...    )


----------



## Sylkkiss

Time for pizza

A


----------



## Patch

Anchovies and mushrooms?

S


----------



## joybelle

Stop and listen.

N


----------



## Kaila

Noticed it's dark.

K


----------



## joybelle

Kindness was appreciated.

D


----------



## Kaila

Did my best.

T


----------



## joybelle

Is that it?

T


----------



## Patch

Think before speaking!

G


----------



## Sparky

Good idea,.. maybe.. 

E


----------



## Pink Biz

*Maybe it's not.

T*


----------



## tinytn

*Too many  ideas !

S*


----------



## Kaila

Sleep first then.

N


----------



## tinytn

*Nap time now?

W*


----------



## Kaila

Would you mind?  

D


----------



## Patch

Don't nap now!!

W


----------



## Kaila

Why not now? 

W


----------



## Kadee

Wind is blowing 
G


----------



## Patch

Get up, lazybones!!! 

S


----------



## Kaila

Save my place!

E


----------



## Sylkkiss

Echos of yesterday

Y


----------



## Kaila

You hear them?

M


----------



## Sylkkiss

Make it happen

N


----------



## Tish

Not this minute.

E


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Eat your vegetables!

S


----------



## Kadee

Some still raw 
W


----------



## Patch

Women deserve respect!

T


----------



## Kaila

Tall amaryllis plant.

T


----------



## Patch

True love found.

D


----------



## joybelle

Don't dilly dally.

E


----------



## Tish

Yesterday was great

T


----------



## Granny B.

Today, even better.

R


----------



## joybelle

Rock and roll.

L


----------



## Owlivia

Look far left.

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take  a right.

T


----------



## Kaila

Try both options.

S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Stay the course.

E*


----------



## Gemma

Entirely your decision.

N


----------



## tinytn

North to South ?

H


----------



## Kaila

House or Apartment?

T


----------



## Gemma

Time to decide.

E


----------



## Kaila

Either has advantages.

S


----------



## Patch

Strict focus required!

D


----------



## Kaila

Dumbfounded and doubtful.

L


----------



## JustBonee

Lost  in action.

N


----------



## joybelle

Nice and comfortable.

E


----------



## Tish

Easy does it.


----------



## Kaila

Too late now.

W


----------



## Patch

Willfully negligent incompetence.

E


----------



## Owlivia

Eventually you sleep.


----------



## Ken N Tx

tomorrow you awake


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone!!! Last letter !!

R*


----------



## JustBonee

Remember the rules   ...

S


----------



## Patch

Stomping my feet!!!

T


----------



## Kaila

Temper Tantrum perhaps?

S


----------



## Sparky

Sounds like bongos..   

S


----------



## Patch

Spaghetti and meatballs!!

S


----------



## Kaila

Saucy serving, please!  

E


----------



## Patch

Elephants can't fly!

Y


----------



## Tish

Yet you believe.

E


----------



## joybelle

Eat your greens.

S


----------



## Kaila

Sincerely tried to.

O


----------



## joybelle

Orders not appreciated.

D


----------



## Kaila

Dark night, now. 

W


----------



## joybelle

Winter is here.

E


----------



## Kaila

Early evenings then?

N


----------



## joybelle

Not quite right.

T


----------



## Patch

Tune your piano.

O


----------



## JustBonee

Open  the window.

W


----------



## Kaila

Was it closed?

D


----------



## Granny B.

Dad opened it.

T


----------



## Pink Biz

*Thank you Dad!

D*


----------



## Patch

Dad had help!

P


----------



## joybelle

Pass the salt.

Q/R


----------



## Tish

Quick hurry up.


----------



## Kaila

Please be patient. 

T


----------



## Patch

Time is wasting!

G


----------



## Gemma

Go to work!

K


----------



## JustBonee

Keep the peace

E


----------



## Kaila

Easy does it!

T


----------



## Patch

Talking to yourself???

F


----------



## Kaila

Fabricate a solution.

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Never my love!

E


----------



## Tish

Enjoy your time.

F


----------



## Kaila

Last letter, @Tish 

E

Everyone listen up!  

P


----------



## Patch

Please pay attention!!!


----------



## joybelle

Question time cancelled.

R


----------



## tinytn

*Right time Okayed 

D*


----------



## Kaila

(Start posts in this thread, with last letter of previous.)
(This one's Not alphabetical, @joybelle   )

Don't discard trash.

H


----------



## Granny B.

Help is coming.

G


----------



## Kaila

Guess my age.

E


----------



## Sparky

Eighteen or Nineteen.. 

N


----------



## RubyK

Never say never.

R


----------



## Kaila

Right or wrong.

G


----------



## Tish

Going to stop

P


----------



## Kaila

Popping some popcorn?

N


----------



## Gemma

Not tonight, dear.

R


----------



## tinytn

*Read my lips

S*


----------



## Patch

Superman or Superwoman??

N


----------



## Owlivia

Nubby but cute.

O


----------



## Kaila

This thread , not alphabetical; Each post starts with last letter of previous post.



Owlivia said:


> Nubby but cute.


E

Each poster welcome! 

E


----------



## Raven

Eat more spinach.

H


----------



## Sparky

Have cakes instead..

D


----------



## joybelle

Don't play stupid.

E


----------



## Patch

joybelle said:


> Don't play stupid.
> 
> E


"D"

Donuts are healthy!!

Y


----------



## Kaila

You surprised them?

M


----------



## Tish

Who surprised what?


----------



## Kaila

Kaila said:


> You surprised them?
> 
> M


Try again, and Start with "M" , @Tish


----------



## Owlivia

Oh, let me do this again.  

Mail was late.

*E*


----------



## Kaila

*E*very mistake repeat*s*.   

*S*


----------



## JustBonee

Some  are contagious.

S


----------



## Gemma

Should get vaccinated!

D


----------



## tinytn

*Do it today!

Y*


----------



## Kaila

Yesterday or tomorrow?  

W


----------



## Patch

Walk don't run!

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Nobody likes everything

G


----------



## Gemma

Good golly George.

E


----------



## Kaila

Easy-going, effervescent, Evelyn.  ^^ 

N


----------



## Tish

Neve ever again

N


----------



## Kaila

No problem, Tish!!!! 

H


----------



## Gemma

Happily solved problem.

M


----------



## Patch

Mischievous, aren't we????

E


----------



## Kaila

Eager to please. 

E


----------



## Patch

Enjoy your day!

Y


----------



## Kaila

You're cheerful; thanks!

S


----------



## Tish

Salutations and greetings.

S


----------



## Kaila

Same to you!

U


----------



## Owlivia

Untouchables apply here.

E


----------



## Kadee

Earthlings apply online
E


----------



## Owlivia

Eagles fly high.

H


----------



## JustBonee

Have   a  word.

D


----------



## Patch

Defeatist attitudes excluded.

D


----------



## Kaila

Daring determination attempts.

S


----------



## tinytn

Sometime could happen!!!

N


----------



## Tish

Not now though

H


----------



## Kaila

Hope for later?

R


----------



## Owlivia

Rabbits are fluffy.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, very much!

H


----------



## Sparky

Hares are similar

R


----------



## Kaila

Rarely see distinction.

N


----------



## Kadee

Need proper description
N


----------



## Kaila

None provided, Sorry!

Y


----------



## Tish

You are kidding.


----------



## Kaila

Go look now! 

W


----------



## Kadee

W.W.W.has details 
S


----------



## Kadee

W.W.W.has details
S


----------



## Gemma

Shhhhh, don't tell! 

L


----------



## Ken N Tx

One more please

P


----------



## Gemma

*Last letter:  E*

Eat your oatmeal

L


----------



## Sparky

Let's forget that

T


----------



## Owlivia

That's all folks.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Sure  about that ?

T


----------



## Kaila

Terribly sure, now.

W


----------



## Tish

Worrying about it


----------



## Sparky

Take some tonic.. 

C


----------



## Kadee

Cough elixir‘s good 
D


----------



## oldal

Drink it down

N


----------



## Tish

Not impressed, Yuk!

K


----------



## Granny B.

Kudos to you!

O


----------



## Owlivia

Origami broke me.

E


----------



## Raven

Entertain the guests.

S


----------



## Gemma

Serve them appetizers.

S


----------



## Sparky

Snail or Shrimp.. 

P


----------



## JustBonee

Please,  no snails!  . 

S


----------



## Kaila

Save or Send?

D


----------



## JustBonee

Dump  or  Deliver ?

R


----------



## tinytn

*Roasted or Fried?

D*


----------



## Sylkkiss

Do this right.

T


----------



## Tish

Tender or rare?


----------



## Sassycakes

Eat healthy food

D


----------



## Kaila

Doctor or nurse?

E


----------



## joybelle

Everyone saw you.

U


----------



## Sassycakes

Until I left 

T


----------



## joybelle

Time will tell.

L


----------



## Owlivia

Love Me Tender

R


----------



## Kaila

Return if possible.

E


----------



## Granny B.

Enunciate your words.

S


----------



## Kaila

Start over again.

N


----------



## Sparky

No.. not that.. 

T


----------



## RubyK

Take your umbrella!

A


----------



## JustBonee

Another rainy  day.

Y


----------



## Tish

Yikes, take cover!

R


----------



## Kaila

Rarely saw _Hippo. 


*O*_


----------



## Patch

Only you, sweetheart!!

T


----------



## RubyK

Time will tell.

L


----------



## Owlivia

Listen, don't talk.
K


----------



## Gemma

Karen kept jabbering.

G


----------



## Kaila

Going someplace soon.

N


----------



## Sparky

Not _tha_t place.. 

E


----------



## JustBonee

Everybody is going.

G


----------



## Kaila

Getting very crowded.  

D


----------



## Granny B.

Dash over here!

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone hurry up!

P*


----------



## Kaila

Practically full now.

W


----------



## joybelle

Water the plants.

S


----------



## Kaila

Save the seeds.

S


----------



## Kadee

Some are special 
L


----------



## Kaila

Late yet welcomed.

D


----------



## joybelle

Desperate and dateless.

E


----------



## Tish

End is near


----------



## joybelle

Roses need pruning.

G


----------



## Kadee

Got on list 
T


----------



## Owlivia

Tea for two.

O


----------



## Ken N Tx

one on one

E


----------



## Patch

Everyone for themselves!!

S


----------



## Kaila

Settled for cereal.

L


----------



## Sparky

Lumpy or smooth.. 

H


----------



## Granny B.

Mikey likes everything.


----------



## JustBonee

H ...
Have a bowl

L


----------



## Kadee

Light on sugar 
R


----------



## Tish

Rinse the dish

H


----------



## Kaila

Helpers, you *all!  

L*


----------



## Kadee

Leave the dishes   
S


----------



## Kaila

SO kind; THANKS !  

*S*


----------



## Kadee

Soup was everywhere 
E


----------



## Kaila

Even leeks good!  

D


----------



## Kadee

Don’t add pea‘s 
S


----------



## Kaila

Sweet peas, no?

O


----------



## Kadee

Only yellow ones   
S


----------



## Owlivia

Shortcake for afters.

S


----------



## Kaila

Satisfied with meal. 

L


----------



## JustBonee

Lunch is ready

Y


----------



## Kaila

You're ready, *now? 

W*


----------



## tinytn

*Where we going??  

G*


----------



## Kaila

Got *no*_ idea!  

*A*_


----------



## joybelle

Acting against orders.

S


----------



## Kaila

Simply left hospital?

L


----------



## joybelle

Longing for comfort.

T


----------



## Kaila

Too slippery smooth.

H


----------



## Tish

Have Knobed shoes  

S


----------



## Kaila

Smooth them off? ^^^^

F


----------



## Patch

Footloose and free!!!

E


----------



## Kaila

Elevate your mood.

D


----------



## Kadee

Don’t look back 
K


----------



## JustBonee

Keep  on truckin'

N


----------



## Owlivia

Not at home.

E


----------



## JustBonee

Enter with caution.

N


----------



## Kaila

Need a cup.

P


----------



## Patch

Pathetic pesky podiatrists.

S


----------



## Kaila

Specialists sometimes needed. 

D


----------



## Tish

Doing chores today

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yours or mine?

E


----------



## JustBonee

Everyone  needs time.

E


----------



## Kaila

Ever stop rushing?

G


----------



## Patch

Gotta go NOW!!!

W


----------



## Kaila

Wouldn't you wait?

T


----------



## Tish

Time is ticking

G


----------



## joybelle

Great moments happening.

H


----------



## tinytn

*G  *^^^^^ need to drop last letter Joybelle.. 

*Great  Moment now ?

W*


----------



## Kaila

We hope so!

O


----------



## Sparky

Or maybe later...

R


----------



## JustBonee

Rewind  the clock.

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep on truckin'

N


----------



## Sylkkiss

Need more gas

S


----------



## Kaila

So, fill-er _up!    

P_


----------



## Sylkkiss

Push the peddle

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone Hold On !!

N*


----------



## Tish

No Seatbelt? Heeeeeeelp!

P


----------



## joybelle

Place your order

R (Got it this time @tinytn lol)


----------



## Kaila

Reply very soon.

N


----------



## Pink Biz

*Now or never.

R*


----------



## Kaila

Really very humid.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't want curry

Y


----------



## Kaila

You prefer _what?

T_


----------



## Gemma

Toast and tea? 

A


----------



## Kaila

Absolutely, good suggestion!

N


----------



## Granny B.

Nibble the corners.

S


----------



## joybelle

Step aside please.

E


----------



## Tish

Elephants are strong

G


----------



## Kaila

Give them room! 

M


----------



## Patch

Men are smartest!!!    

T


----------



## Kaila

Too doubtful, sir!  

R


----------



## tinytn

Read my lips  

S


----------



## Patch

Sorry, I apologize!  

E


----------



## flowerchild

Extract it entirely

Y


----------



## Kaila

Your extraction hurt?

T


----------



## JustBonee

Total  recall,  yes. 

S


----------



## Kaila

Stressful for you!

U


----------



## RubyK

Unlock that door.

V


----------



## Kaila

RubyK said:


> Unlock that door.
> 
> V


This thread, drops the last letter. (Not alphabetical)

R

Room for improvement.

T


----------



## RubyK

Take my hand.

D


----------



## Tish

Don't want to


----------



## Sassycakes

Oh I'm Sorry

Y


----------



## tinytn

*Your very nice !

E*


----------



## Kaila

Evenings are dark.

K


----------



## RubyK

Keep your secrets.

S


----------



## Kaila

Share when needed.

D


----------



## Patch

Dumbbells are heavy!

Y


----------



## Kaila

You lift them.

M


----------



## Tish

Magic will help.

N


----------



## Kaila

Tish said:


> Magic will help.


P

Pleased to assist.  

T


----------



## RubyK

Try my shoes.

S


----------



## Kadee

Shoelaces are broken 
N


----------



## Pink Biz

*New ones needed.

D*


----------



## JustBonee

Don't have sandals?

S


----------



## Sparky

Some wear clogs.. 

S


----------



## Kaila

Some buy new.

W


----------



## JustBonee

Wear what's comfortable.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat something nutritious.

S


----------



## Sassycakes

Some People worry

Y


----------



## Patch

Youthfulness breeds worries.  

S


----------



## Tish

Some worry endlessly.


----------



## Kaila

Yes, I understand.

D


----------



## JustBonee

Do  it yourself.

F


----------



## RubyK

Fry the bacon.

N


----------



## Kaila

No, thank you. 

U


----------



## tinytn

*Use deep Fryer..

V*


----------



## Kaila

*R*

Ready very soon?

N


----------



## tinytn

Next week, soon enough??

H


----------



## Kaila

Here; Same time?

E


----------



## tinytn

Earlier the better !!

R


----------



## Kaila

Right, it's definite!

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone's on Time

E*


----------



## Kaila

Excellent for planning! 

G


----------



## Tish

Great, let's go!

O


----------



## Kaila

Outdoor picnic, now?

W


----------



## joybelle

Waddling water ducks.

S


----------



## Gemma

Shoo them away

Y


----------



## Kaila

You scared them.  

M


----------



## Gemma

Muahahaha...picnic now?


----------



## Kaila

Watch your step. 

P


----------



## Gemma

Pooping ducks, dagnabbit!

T


----------



## Kaila

Take your time. 

E


----------



## RubyK

Every minute counts.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Save your energy.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You seem sensible.

E


----------



## Tish

Easy does it.

T


----------



## Patch

Tortoise soup tonight!!

T


----------



## Kadee

Take it back 
K


----------



## Patch

Keeping it warm!

M


----------



## Kadee

Messy cooks there
E


----------



## Patch

Eating while cooking.

G


----------



## Kadee

Get a apron
N


----------



## Patch

Nose dripping everywhere!

E


----------



## Sassycakes

Eating Chips now

W


----------



## Gemma

Want some dip?

P


----------



## Kadee

Pizza flavoured please 
E


----------



## Kaila

Eat pizza instead.  ^^^   

D


----------



## Gemma

Don't tempt me!  

E


----------



## Tish

Enjoy the pizza

A


----------



## Kaila

Answer the e-mail  

L


----------



## Patch

Left foot first!!

T


----------



## Kadee

Tap on keyboard 
D


----------



## Kaila

Don't bang down!

N


----------



## Kadee

Never do that 
T


----------



## Sparky

Too late now... 

W


----------



## RubyK

Watch your step!

P

@Kadee46 - Your avatar is so cute.


----------



## Tish

Why? Whats happening?


----------



## JustBonee

Give  and take.
E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone take one.

E*


----------



## Kaila

Enter with caution.

N


----------



## Sassycakes

No Not Me

E


----------



## Kaila

Even when dark?

K


----------



## Gemma

Kerosene lantern works

S


----------



## Kadee

Settle for  torch   thanks   
H


----------



## Pink Biz

*Haven't got one.

E*


----------



## Patch

Exit before entering.

G


----------



## Sparky

Going in circles.. 

S


----------



## JustBonee

Spin  and fall.

L


----------



## Kaila

Laugh at yourself.     

F


----------



## JustBonee

Face  the music.

C


----------



## Kaila

Call me back.     

K


----------



## Sylkkiss

Keep my number.

R


----------



## Kaila

Remember mine, too.

O


----------



## JustBonee

One, two, three ...

E


----------



## Kaila

Every cupcake eaten.

N


----------



## Tish

Not again, surely!

Y


----------



## Kadee

Yep only crumbs 
S


----------



## Kaila

She was watching!

G


----------



## Kadee

Google was also   
O


----------



## Kaila

Oh; Not them! 

M


----------



## Kadee

Millions seen cakes 
S


----------



## Kaila

So famous now!  

W


----------



## Gemma

Wow!  Thank you! 

U


----------



## Kaila

Understated how appreciated! 

D


----------



## Pink Biz

*Don't get conceited.

D*


----------



## Kaila

Doctor is _in_.

N


----------



## Patch

Negative tests anticipated.

D


----------



## JustBonee

Do not despair.

R


----------



## Sparky

Read something comical

L


----------



## Kaila

Laugh at jokes

S


----------



## Owlivia

Scrumptious tea cake.
E


----------



## JustBonee

Eat  humble  pie.

E


----------



## joybelle

Empty hearted person.


----------



## Kaila

Needs some compassion.

N


----------



## Kadee

Need a hug 
G


----------



## joybelle

Give a hug.

G


----------



## Kadee

Given one twice 
E


----------



## Tish

Everyone wants one.


----------



## Kaila

Especially with warmth.

H


----------



## Pink Biz

*Hugs for free!

E*


----------



## joybelle

Everything is fine.


----------



## Murrmurr

Easy to say.


----------



## Raven

Yell for help.

P


----------



## JustBonee

Pay it forward.

D


----------



## Granny B.

Don't wait long.

G


----------



## Tish

Gee missed it.

T


----------



## JustBonee

Tomorrow will come.

E


----------



## Kaila

Evening will follow.

W


----------



## joybelle

Wake up please.

X/Y


----------



## Kaila

joybelle said:


> Wake up please.


E

Each breakfast ready?

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yogurt's been removed

D


----------



## Sylkkiss

Do drop in. (Dew drop inn) 
N


----------



## Kaila

Neighborly welcomes expected.  

D


----------



## Tish

Don't bother knocking.

G


----------



## Kaila

Guests travelled far. 

R


----------



## Kadee

Road or rail 
L


----------



## Pink Biz

*Luggage was lost.

T*


----------



## Kaila

Too much confusion.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need more sleep.. 

P


----------



## Gemma

Please don't snore

E


----------



## Patch

Everybody must rest!

T


----------



## Kaila

Taste your supper.

R


----------



## Kadee

Ready for bed 
D


----------



## Kaila

Don't forget pillow!    

W


----------



## Tish

Where is it?

T


----------



## Sassycakes

Top of Bed


D


----------



## Kadee

Doona. ( Quilt )  is filthy

Y


----------



## Kaila

You know Doona?

A


----------



## Gemma

Aunt Thelma might!

T


----------



## Kaila

Thelma's husband too?

O


----------



## Kadee

Oh he might 
T 

(side note Doona is a quilt )


----------



## JustBonee

Tell the truth.

H


----------



## Kaila

Hoped you'd ask!  

K


----------



## Sparky

Keep some secrets... 

S


----------



## Kaila

Save till Tomorrow.

W


----------



## tinytn

Why not now??

W


----------



## JustBonee

Why rush anyone

E


----------



## Kaila

Early tomorrow morning?

G


----------



## Kadee

Getting things organised 
D


----------



## Kaila

Do take supplies!  

S


----------



## Tish

Supplies are taken.

N


----------



## Kadee

Need shopping bags 
S


----------



## Gemma

Sew some up.

P


----------



## Owlivia

Pick your poison.

Q


----------



## Gemma

N

Not today, Owlivia.

A


----------



## JustBonee

Always  remain  neutral.

L


----------



## Kaila

Look both ways.

S


----------



## Sassycakes

See the nearest.

T


----------



## tinytn

*To Soon Late

E*


----------



## Sparky

Er, yes no.. 

O


----------



## Kaila

Or maybe not?

T


----------



## Patch

Tell the truth.

H


----------



## Kaila

How to tell?   

L


----------



## Tish

Listen really carefully.


----------



## Kadee

Your whispering tho 
O


----------



## Kaila

Overused microphone batteries.

S


----------



## Kadee

Special batteries online. 
E


----------



## Kaila

Ever try them?

M


----------



## Kadee

Mainly all duds 
S


----------



## Kaila

Same as mine.  

E


----------



## Kadee

Email the company   
Y


----------



## JustBonee

You  know someone?

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone knows you!!    

U


----------



## joybelle

Under the mattress.

S


----------



## Kaila

Something slid underneath.

H


----------



## joybelle

Help arrived early.

Y


----------



## Tish

You are here!!

E


----------



## Kadee

Evicting the tenants
S


----------



## Kaila

Select tasty food.

D


----------



## Tish

Doritos sound good.

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't eat _ALL. ^^^   _

*L*


----------



## Sparky

Leave about half.. 

F


----------



## Kaila

Filled up yet? 

T


----------



## Tish

Totally, are you?


----------



## Patch

Unleash the beast!!

T


----------



## Kaila

Temper your zeal. 

L


----------



## Sassycakes

Leave me alone

E


----------



## Kaila

Earn the job.

B


----------



## Sparky

Borrow some chocolates.. 

S


----------



## Kaila

Save for me! ^^^

E


----------



## Tish

Every bit counts.

S


----------



## Kaila

Savor chocolate treat.

T


----------



## Sparky

There's only toffee.. 

E


----------



## Kaila

Extra shopping trip?   ^^^

P


----------



## Pink Biz

*Probably later today.

Y*


----------



## Kaila

You might go?

O


----------



## Sylkkiss

On we go...

O


----------



## Kaila

Over the hilltop.

P


----------



## Sylkkiss

Plow the road.

D


----------



## Kaila

Dusting of snow.

W


----------



## Chris P Bacon

What the duck?

K


----------



## Kaila

Keys to cooperation.

N


----------



## Tish

No one cares

S


----------



## Kaila

Shoreline is beautiful.

L


----------



## Kadee

Lake is sparkling 
G


----------



## Kaila

Great, inspiring view!

W


----------



## JustBonee

Waterfront condo,  please.

E


----------



## Kaila

Even nearby, okay?

Y


----------



## Tish

Yes, that's fine.


----------



## Kaila

Eastern morning sunrises!

S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Sunset time now.

W*


----------



## Sassycakes

Where are you

U


----------



## Kaila

Under the porchlight.

T


----------



## Kadee

Taking a photo? 
O


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Obvious, isn't it?

T


----------



## Raven

Try new hobbies.

S


----------



## Kaila

Sailing imaginary ship?

P


----------



## JustBonee

Play along now.

W


----------



## Kaila

Wish you would!  

D


----------



## Tish

Don't want to.


----------



## tinytn

Olive wants to!!

O


----------



## Kaila

Oh, Love Olive! 

E


----------



## Patch

Echoing my sentiments.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Sailing  along now.

W


----------



## Tish

Wait one second.

D


----------



## Kaila

Dismal stormy weather.

R


----------



## JustBonee

Rain coming  soon.

N


----------



## Kaila

Needed garden watering.

G


----------



## Sparky

Gnomes getting wet.. 

T


----------



## Kaila

Take small umbrella.

A


----------



## Patch

Anteaters eat aunts?????

S


----------



## Kaila

Shower or downpour?

R


----------



## Sylkkiss

Rock and Roll!

L


----------



## Kaila

Laughing out loud.

D


----------



## Tish

Don't do that.


----------



## Kaila

_Too much_ enthusiasm?

M


----------



## Sassycakes

Millionaires have money 

Y


----------



## Kaila

You're very sure?

E


----------



## JustBonee

Easy  does  it.

T


----------



## tinytn

Take it easy

Y


----------



## Kaila

You'd like tea?

A


----------



## Tish

After a while

E


----------



## Kadee

Early evening thanks 
S


----------



## Sassycakes

Stay safe tonight


T


----------



## Gemma

Take a shower

R


----------



## Patch

Right away, Ma'am!!

M


----------



## Pink Biz

*Make your bed.

D*


----------



## JustBonee

Do your chores.

S


----------



## Kaila

Sew hole-y sock.  


K


----------



## Sparky

Knit a beard

D


----------



## tinytn

*<* <* Doing it now!   

       W*


----------



## JustBonee

Waiting  for   delivery.

Y


----------



## Patch

Youngster enjoy cartoons.

S


----------



## Tish

Some really don't.

T


----------



## Kaila

Too long sitting.

G


----------



## Pink Biz

*Get up then.

N*


----------



## Kaila

Need some tea?

A


----------



## Sparky

Ah...another cup.. 

P


----------



## Raven

Play another song.

G


----------



## Kaila

Gone for Lunch.

H


----------



## Patch

Hippies running wild!!!

D


----------



## Tish

Don't chase them.

M


----------



## Kaila

Most are waving.  

G


----------



## Pink Biz

*Greetings to you.

U*


----------



## Sparky

Ukulele playing somewhere... 

E


----------



## JustBonee

Evening  shadows    fall.

L


----------



## Sassycakes

Lights are on


N


----------



## Kaila

Newcomers welcome here.

E


----------



## Patch

Everyone get out!!!!!

T


----------



## Kaila

Talk calmly, please! 

E


----------



## JustBonee

Easy  does  it.  

T


----------



## Tish

Try tiptoeing, please.

E


----------



## JustBonee

Enjoy  the show.  

W


----------



## Gemma

What's on tonight?

T


----------



## Sassycakes

The Tonight show

W


----------



## tinytn

*Wait til Morning !

G*


----------



## Kadee

Gotta go wee 
E


----------



## Tish

Easy does it

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take a  break.

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep on caring.

G


----------



## Pink Biz

*Get some rest.

T*


----------



## Kaila

Take a nap.

P


----------



## JustBonee

Pack  a lunch.

H


----------



## Sylkkiss

Hire a cook.

K


----------



## Sparky

Knead the dough 

H


----------



## Patch

Help the helpless!

S


----------



## joybelle

Silence please everyone.

E


----------



## Tish

Everyone shoosh now.

W


----------



## JustBonee

Wait until tomorrow.

W


----------



## Kaila

Wishful thinking, perhaps?

S


----------



## Tish

Sit and wait.

T


----------



## Kaila

Time to go.

O


----------



## Sparky

Off to wonderland.. 

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't delay, then.

N


----------



## Patch

Not my fault!

T


----------



## tinytn

*Take a friend

D*


----------



## Kaila

Dare I ask?

K


----------



## Pink Biz

*Keep on truckin'

N*


----------



## Kaila

Need refreshments, now.

W


----------



## Tish

We are ready

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, let's go!

O


----------



## Sparky

Over to yonder

R


----------



## Kaila

Rest when needed.

D


----------



## Patch

Dozing right now!

W


----------



## Gemma

Wasting another afternoon.

N


----------



## Patch

Never gets old.

D


----------



## Sylkkiss

Dreams are sweet.

T


----------



## Pink Biz

*They are indeed.

D*


----------



## tinytn

*Do you dream?

M*


----------



## JustBonee

Memories are good.

D


----------



## Pink Biz

*Darning my socks.

S*


----------



## Tish

Some need doing.

G


----------



## Kaila

Get the thread.

D


----------



## Raven

Don't ask questions.

S


----------



## Kaila

Say your piece.

E


----------



## Sparky

Eight cake pieces.. 

S


----------



## tinytn

Seven are left !!

T


----------



## Sassycakes

Take them Home

E


----------



## Kaila

Each with gift.

T


----------



## Tish

Tiny little gifts?

S


----------



## Kaila

Send a card.

D


----------



## Patch

Double the bet.

T


----------



## JustBonee

Today will  decide.

E


----------



## Kaila

Every day important.

T


----------



## Sparky

Tuesday will return

N


----------



## Kaila

Never on Saturday!

Y


----------



## Gemma

Yesterday it rained.

D


----------



## tinytn

*Didn't rain here..

E*


----------



## Kaila

Ever had snow?

W


----------



## Tish

White stuff? Yes

S


----------



## Kaila

Soft, fluffy type? 

E


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Everything is cool!

L


----------



## Sparky

Llamas like snow.. 

W


----------



## Kaila

Where are llamas?

S


----------



## Raven

Searching for hay.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, much needed.

D


----------



## Tish

Don't overfeed them.

M


----------



## JustBonee

Make  a plan.

N


----------



## Kaila

Next, feed goats.

S


----------



## Patch

Soup or nuts??

S


----------



## Kaila

Shirt or jacket?

T


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Too much information!

N


----------



## Pink Biz

*No dogs allowed.

D*


----------



## Kaila

Don't feed alligator.

R


----------



## Sparky

Roadrunners like rhubarb...

B


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Boys like girls

C


----------



## Gemma

S

Sure they do!

O


----------



## Kaila

Organize a group.

P


----------



## Patch

Permanent persisting pain!

N


----------



## joybelle

Nothing signed yet.

T


----------



## Tish

Thank you, God!

D


----------



## joybelle

Wood is delivered.

D


----------



## Kaila

Deer nibble bulbs.

S


----------



## Tish

Silently they chew

W


----------



## Kaila

Withered portion leftover. 

R


----------



## Tish

Really? Not again.

N


----------



## Kaila

No fresh nibbles.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Sounds so   familiar.

R


----------



## Gemma

Replenish the stock.

K


----------



## Raven

Knit a sweater.

R


----------



## Kaila

Rest in between.

N


----------



## JustBonee

Narrow the search.

H


----------



## Kaila

Heat the soup.

P


----------



## Sparky

Prepare the octopus 

S


----------



## Pink Biz

*Shall we eat?

T*


----------



## Tish

That sounds great.

T


----------



## Kaila

Take *out* octopus?   

S


----------



## Chris P Bacon

See post 7429


----------



## Kaila

_(In This thread, the posts start with last letter of previous post.)


S_


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Sorry, I goofed!

D


----------



## JustBonee

Don't do again .. 

N


----------



## Kaila

Not possible, Bonnie.  

E


----------



## Pink Biz

*Easy does it.

T*


----------



## Sparky

Turtles are slow.. 

W


----------



## Gemma

Wascally Wabbit's fast! 

T


----------



## Pink Biz

*Tigers are scary. 

Y*


----------



## tinytn

*Yes, they are!!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Egrets are not!  

T


----------



## Tish

They can be.


E


----------



## Pink Biz

*Especially when provoked.

D*


----------



## Sparky

Don't annoy snails.. 

S


----------



## Kaila

Sleeping, are they?

Y


----------



## Tish

It seems so.

O


----------



## Kaila

Over his objection.

N


----------



## Sassycakes

Nothing is Objectional 


l


----------



## Kaila

Less is more.  

E


----------



## Sassycakes

Enough is Enough

H


----------



## Kaila

Hands have ten. 


N


----------



## Sparky

Nine plus one.. 

E


----------



## Kaila

Even or _odd?

D_


----------



## Sassycakes

Does it Matter

R


----------



## tinytn

Right now? no !     

O


----------



## Tish

Oh, so later?


----------



## Patch

Read my lips!!!

S


----------



## Kaila

Secret recipe published.  

D


----------



## Sassycakes

Don't reveal it 


T


----------



## Kaila

Too late now.   

W


----------



## JustBonee

Wait until Sunday

Y


----------



## Raven

Yes I will.

L


----------



## Sassycakes

Let's  hope so

O


----------



## tinytn

Old people lie !  

E


----------



## Sylkkiss

Every body lies..

S


----------



## Kaila

Slanting the truth? 

H


----------



## Sylkkiss

Help the helpless

S


----------



## JustBonee

Some don't understand.

D


----------



## Tish

Don't expect much

H


----------



## Chris P Bacon

How could I?

I


----------



## Pink Biz

*I don't know.

W*


----------



## Sparky

What's the beef... 

F


----------



## Kaila

Face the music.

C


----------



## JustBonee

Cafe  is  busy.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yep, food's good! ^^^

D


----------



## Tish

Delicious, can't wait.


----------



## Kaila

Take-out available tomorrow?

W


----------



## Sparky

With or without... 

T


----------



## Sylkkiss

Tiramisu on menu?

U


----------



## Kaila

Unknown at present.  ^^  

T


----------



## Tish

That's not fair.

R


----------



## Kaila

Really think so?

O


----------



## Sparky

Offal not wanted.. 

D


----------



## Kaila

Did you offer?

R


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Rather not say!

Y (oops!)


----------



## Kaila

Y

You convinced them! 

M


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Maybe I did!

D


----------



## Kaila

Dust is accumulating!  

G


----------



## Chris P Bacon

So it is ...

S


----------



## Kaila

(pssst.....drop _last letter, Crispy.    Mine was G.  )_


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Kaila said:


> (pssst.....drop _last letter, Crispy.    Mine was G.  )_


Guess I type faster than I see. Sawwy and thank you!


----------



## JustBonee

Go  forward  now  .... 

W


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Wow! Right now?

W


----------



## Tish

What, when, where?

E


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Extraterrestials, soon, nearby!

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, that's true!

E


----------



## Sassycakes

Everyone Knows That

T


----------



## Kaila

Too obvious, then?

N


----------



## Sassycakes

Nothings too obvious 

S


----------



## Pink Biz

Shaking my head...

D


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Don't do that!

T


----------



## Gemma

Trying not to!

O


----------



## JustBonee

Open  the door.

R


----------



## Kaila

Reach my hand.  

D


----------



## Pink Biz

*Don't get fresh!

H*


----------



## Sparky

Haddock's gone off.. 

F


----------



## joybelle

Feasibility study completed.

D


----------



## Sylkkiss

Damage is done

E


----------



## joybelle

Easter eggs eaten.

F


----------



## Sylkkiss

? Should the next be  N... or am I confused


----------



## joybelle

Oops - you are right @Sylkkiss

N


----------



## Tish

Not a problem.

M


----------



## Kaila

Mountain or Molehill?  

L


----------



## Sparky

Large moles maybe... 

E


----------



## Kaila

Eleven miles high?  

H


----------



## Tish

How many miles?


----------



## Kaila

Said eleven, approximately.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yetis live there.. 

E


----------



## Kaila

Each one individual?

L


----------



## Sassycakes

Leave them alone

E


----------



## Kaila

Ever try sketching?

G


----------



## Patch

Grandkids are special.

L


----------



## JustBonee

Love their enthusiasm.

M


----------



## Sassycakes

Money isn't everything

G


----------



## Tish

Giving or receiving?

G


----------



## Kaila

Gave some encouragement.

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take  some  credit.

T


----------



## Kaila

Tour someplace local.

L


----------



## Sparky

Let's just think..  

K


----------



## muffin

Keep kite flying 

G


----------



## Tish

Great You're up

P


----------



## Sparky

Please stop yodeling

G


----------



## Patch

Gloves are required!

D


----------



## Tish

Don't be silly.

Y


----------



## tinytn

Yesterday is gone !

E


----------



## joybelle

Everything is gone.

E


----------



## Patch

Elephants rule Earth!

H


----------



## joybelle

Earth slowly rotating.

G


----------



## Tish

Going to fall

L


----------



## Kaila

Look before leap!

P


----------



## joybelle

Plant it here.

Q/R


----------



## Kaila

joybelle said:


> Plant it here.


E    

Every garden cheerful.

L


----------



## Sparky

Llamas eat rhubarb.. 

B


----------



## Kaila

Be a friend.  

D


----------



## Tish

Don't doubt me

E


----------



## Patch

Excuse my French!!

H


----------



## Gemma

Hire a tutor.

R


----------



## Kaila

Reach your goal!

L


----------



## JustBonee

Leap  of  faith.

H


----------



## Kaila

Hire some help.

P


----------



## Sparky

Play it cool.. 

L


----------



## Kaila

Like my post.  

T


----------



## Kaila

^^^^^Thanks, @Gemma  !

T
Thanks a lot!  

T


----------



## Tish

Time is ticking

G


----------



## Kaila

Got your watch? 

H


----------



## joybelle

Hands on heads.

S


----------



## Kaila

Sit near them.

M


----------



## Sparky

Make shadow shapes.. 

S


----------



## Kaila

Slide over sideways.

S


----------



## Sassycakes

Sitting on Sofa

A


----------



## Kaila

Ask which channel.

L


----------



## Tish

Let it scan

N


----------



## Kaila

No new channels.

S


----------



## Gemma

Shut it off.

F


----------



## joybelle

Forgive me please.

E


----------



## tinytn

*Everyone say aye !

F*


----------



## Kaila

*E

Each stop yelling!     

G*


----------



## Sparky

Got any sausages... 

S


----------



## Kaila

Saved for later.

R


----------



## Gemma

Really Kaila, really? 

Y


----------



## Kaila

^^^^

You know, _*not!  

T*_


----------



## Tish

Time is up


----------



## Kaila

Post your comment!

T


----------



## tinytn

*That's good idea! 

A*


----------



## Kaila

Answer the question.

N


----------



## JustBonee

No,  not now.

W


----------



## Kaila

When will you?

U


----------



## JustBonee

Under different  circumstances.

S


----------



## Sparky

Sounds sorta suspicious 

S


----------



## Kaila

Simplify directions, please!

E


----------



## Tish

East,North, East

T


----------



## Kaila

Turn full around?

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't look down

N


----------



## Kaila

NO, don't look!  

K


----------



## Patch

Ketchup on cupcakes???

S


----------



## Tish

Sauce on sausages

S


----------



## Gemma

Supper at six.

X


----------



## Kaila

Xylophone played tunes?     

S


----------



## tinytn

*Tunes of Happiness !

S*


----------



## Patch

Symphonies' tympanies synchronized.

D


----------



## Kaila

Didn't notice cacophony. 

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yikes.. how fortuitous.. 

S


----------



## JustBonee

Sounds so confusing.

G


----------



## Pink Biz

Gotta go now.

W


----------



## tinytn

*Wait! Don't go!!

O*


----------



## Patch

Organize your concubines!!!

S


----------



## Kaila

Seems extraneously redundant.

T


----------



## Pink Biz

*Too bad, toots.

S*


----------



## Patch

Stifle yourself, ma'am!!    

M


----------



## Tish

Man, I'm tired.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Don't nap yet.

T*


----------



## Gemma

Try drinking coffee!

E


----------



## Sparky

Entering dreamland soon.... 

N


----------



## JustBonee

Night-time is  right-time   ..  (I know!  not good grammar)

E


----------



## Patch

Enter dreamland quietly.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yawn if necessary.

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Yes I will!

Z/A*


----------



## Tish

Zonked I am.  

A


----------



## Gemma

M

Mighty energized group!

P


----------



## Kaila

Please join in!  

N


----------



## Patch

No time now.

W


----------



## Gemma

Why not, Patch?

H


----------



## Patch

Have no idea.  :>)

A


----------



## Gemma

Ah, I see! 

E


----------



## JustBonee

Enter  with  caution.

N


----------



## Sassycakes

No, I'm daring 

G


----------



## Pink Biz

Go for it!

T


----------



## Kaila

Trust your strength.

H


----------



## Sparky

Have some spinach

H


----------



## Sassycakes

Hate spicey food.

D


----------



## Patch

Do you understand??

D


----------



## Sylkkiss

Don't think so...

O


----------



## Tish

One more time

E


----------



## Pink Biz

Everyone on board?

D


----------



## Gemma

Don't tempt me!

E


----------



## Kaila

End the drama.  

A


----------



## Sparky

Another problem solved... 

D


----------



## Pink Biz

Don't be overconfident..

T


----------



## Kaila

Take it slow!

W


----------



## Tish

Will for sure

E


----------



## tinytn

Every minute counts.

S


----------



## Kaila

Stack them high.

H


----------



## Pink Biz

Happy Friday Eve.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eating breakfast now.

W


----------



## Patch

Wives are irreplaceable!!!

E


----------



## Kaila

Eggs with toast?

T


----------



## Sassycakes

Talk is cheap!

P


----------



## Tish

Pay the piper

P


----------



## Pink Biz

R

Rats need cash

H


----------



## JustBonee

Help   a friend.

D


----------



## Gemma

Dine out together.

R


----------



## Patch

Rude seniors unite!!!  

E


----------



## Kaila

Entertain other ideas.

S


----------



## Pink Biz

Shall we dance?

E


----------



## Kaila

Efforts greatly extended.

D


----------



## Sparky

Donuts can squirt 

T


----------



## JustBonee

Time  for walk.

K


----------



## Gemma

Keep in step.

P


----------



## Pink Biz

Put it down.

N


----------



## Gemma

Never loose touch.

H


----------



## Tish

Have no fear

R


----------



## Patch

Repeat these words!!

S


----------



## Kaila

Sugar not needed.

D


----------



## Gemma

Drink more water.

R


----------



## Pink Biz

Reveal your identity.

Y


----------



## Gemma

You go first. 

T


----------



## JustBonee

This is me.

E


----------



## Kaila

Efforts brought success.

S


----------



## Patch

"Success" is subjective.

E


----------



## Tish

Everyone calm down

N


----------



## tinytn

*Now's good time!*


----------



## Kaila

Entrance was blocked.

D


----------



## Sparky

Dynamite might help.. 

P


----------



## Kaila

Please not that!  

T


----------



## Patch

Trial by error!

R


----------



## Kaila

Room for improvement!

T


----------



## Gemma

There always is! 

S


----------



## Kaila

So frustrating, no?   

O


----------



## Tish

Open all windows

S


----------



## Kaila

Shadow behind you!

U


----------



## Pink Biz

Under the table.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat your food.

D


----------



## Sparky

Devils on horseback... 

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep doors locked!

D


----------



## Tish

Don't call me.

E


----------



## Kaila

Even for lunch?

H


----------



## Gemma

How about breakfast?

T


----------



## Kaila

Too late now?

W


----------



## JustBonee

Wait   a  bit.

T


----------



## tinytn

Time is up! 

P


----------



## JustBonee

Place  your  bet.

T


----------



## Kaila

Take what's offered.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't know what..   

T


----------



## Tish

Take it all

L


----------



## JustBonee

Live   and  learn.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need more info... 

O


----------



## Kaila

Over and out.

T


----------



## Sylkkiss

Two for one

E


----------



## Tish

Easy does it

T


----------



## Kaila

Till we meet.....

T


----------



## Patch

Trying, aren't I?

I


----------



## Sassycakes

I don't know?

W


----------



## Kaila

We don't watch.

H


----------



## Sparky

Hyenas are watching..  

G


----------



## Tish

Good God No!

O


----------



## Patch

Ornery old coots!!!

S


----------



## Kaila

Save for Later.

R


----------



## JustBonee

Raise  your   hand.

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't be late.

E


----------



## JustBonee

Early  riser  here.

E


----------



## tinytn

Early to bed !

D


----------



## Kaila

Dozed till noon. 

N


----------



## Tish

Now its time

E


----------



## Gemma

Enjoy your evening!

G


----------



## Kaila

Games are fun.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need more time

E


----------



## Tish

Every day sing

G


----------



## Kaila

Give your idea.

A


----------



## Gemma

Almost forgot to.

O


----------



## Kaila

One slowly please. 

E


----------



## Pink Biz

Easy does it.

T


----------



## Kaila

Tender loving care.

E


----------



## Gemma

Embracing the challenge.

E


----------



## Kaila

Elaborate your explanation.

N


----------



## Patch

No explanation needed!

D


----------



## Tish

Don't go there

E


----------



## Kaila

Exits are open.

N


----------



## RubyK

Need more sleep.

P


----------



## Kaila

Pick a pillow. 

W


----------



## Sparky

Without lumpy lumps.. 

S


----------



## Patch

Sleeping life away.

Y


----------



## tinytn

*You awake yet??

T*


----------



## Gemma

Try asking tomorrow. 

W


----------



## Kaila

We might go.

O


----------



## Tish

Over the river

R


----------



## Kaila

Rent a boat.

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take   a  cab.

B


----------



## Kaila

Beg for lift. 

T


----------



## Sparky

Tractor or unicycle.. 

E


----------



## Patch

Earthmovers might work.

K


----------



## Sylkkiss

Keep on trucking

G


----------



## Patch

Good people exist!

T


----------



## Tish

Today is sunny

Y


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Yesterday was too!

O


----------



## Patch

Ordering in tonight.

T


----------



## Kaila

Too much fog.

G


----------



## tinytn

Get a Gasmask

K


----------



## Sparky

Keep the receipt 

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take  it  back.

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep the box.    

X  _(Sorry  )_


----------



## Tish

X-ray's are needed

D


----------



## Chris P Bacon

X-ray _this_, pal!


----------



## Sparky

D

Don't see anything.. 

G


----------



## Kaila

Got better quickly!

Y


----------



## Tish

You'd think so?

O


----------



## Kaila

Or too slow?

W


----------



## Sparky

Walk or trot... 

T


----------



## Kaila

Tick or Tock?  

K


----------



## Tish

Kill me now   

W


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Why should I?

I


----------



## Sparky

Is tea ready.. 

Y


----------



## Kaila

You chose black? 

K


----------



## Gemma

Keep the cup.

P


----------



## Kaila

Please take it! 
T


----------



## Tish

The coffee's cold

D


----------



## Kaila

Does it matter?

R


----------



## Gemma

Reheat in microwave.

E


----------



## Patch

Easier than matches??

S


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Sure as shooting!

G


----------



## Sassycakes

Get a Gun


N


----------



## Gemma

New or used?

D


----------



## Granny B.

Drink your coffee!

E


----------



## JustBonee

Eat your breakfast.


T


----------



## Sparky

Toast is burning.. 

G


----------



## Pink Biz

Get fire extinguisher!

R


----------



## Gemma

Really sounds exhausting.

G


----------



## Tish

Get more coffee


----------



## Kaila

Everyone's too hyper!

R


----------



## JustBonee

Relax  and   unwind.

D


----------



## Kaila

Dust the shelves.

S


----------



## Sparky

Shelves too high.. 

H


----------



## JustBonee

Have  a ladder?  

R


----------



## Tish

Really? Climb it.


----------



## Sylkkiss

Too many steps!

S


----------



## JustBonee

Save your energy.

Y


----------



## Pink Biz

You are right.

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take   a walk.

K


----------



## Patch

Keep trying harder.

R


----------



## Sylkkiss

Remember to rest.

T


----------



## Tish

Tired will do.

O


----------



## Kaila

Offer cup tea.

A


----------



## JustBonee

Another  lazy  day.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You nailed it!

T


----------



## Sparky

They're rubber nails.. 

S


----------



## Kaila

Soft touch, then.

N


----------



## Tish

Never forget that.


----------



## Kaila

Too many distractions.

S


----------



## Sylkkiss

So, what now?

W


----------



## Kaila

We might swim.

M


----------



## Sparky

Maybe there's sharks... 

S


----------



## Kaila

Swim in _pool_. 

L


----------



## Pink Biz

Let's do dives!

S


----------



## Kaila

Smooth gliding float.

T


----------



## Tish

Treacherous thunderstorm coming.

G


----------



## Kaila

Go indoors soon!

N


----------



## JustBonee

No   rain  here.

E


----------



## Sparky

Expecting white snow... 

W


----------



## JustBonee

Winter coming early?

Y


----------



## Sylkkiss

Yes and no.  ( It's Michigan...)

O


----------



## Tish

Only God knows.

S


----------



## Gemma

Sing a hymn.

N


----------



## tinytn

*Now's the time!

E*


----------



## Sylkkiss

East to west

T


----------



## Tish

Tip to Toe

E


----------



## JustBonee

Enter with  caution.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need more light

T


----------



## Kaila

Take a torch.

H


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Here, take mine!

I


----------



## Kaila

Excellent volunteer offer! 

R


----------



## Tish

Right, here goes.

S


----------



## Kaila

Shall we travel?

L


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Let's do that!

T


----------



## Kaila

Take luggage too?

O


----------



## Sparky

Or just cakes.. 

S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Slice it thin.


----------



## Tish

Not doing that.  

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take   a  seat.

T


----------



## Sparky

Tea has arrived.. 

D


----------



## Tish

Don't bother me.

E


----------



## Gemma

Evening, I will. 

L


----------



## Kaila

Later good too.

O


----------



## Sparky

Or is it.. 

T


----------



## Kaila

Too much doubt?

T


----------



## Tish

Too much everything.  

G


----------



## Patch

Give some away!!

Y


----------



## Kaila

You're donating _*that?


T*_


----------



## Sparky

There's bits missing

G


----------



## Tish

Give it here

E


----------



## Sylkkiss

Even it out...

T


----------



## Gemma

Try rolling pin.

N


----------



## Patch

Noon means lunch!!!

H


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Lunch means ... Hooray!


----------



## Kaila

You have soup?

P


----------



## Gemma

Pickled pigs feet!

T


----------



## JustBonee

There anything else?...

E


----------



## Kaila

Everybody, let's run!

N


----------



## Sparky

Not sure where... 

E


----------



## Tish

East I think.


----------



## Sparky

Keep turning right.. 

T


----------



## Kaila

Twisted and fell.   ^^^


L


----------



## JustBonee

Laying on  ground? 

D


----------



## Kaila

Did get up. 

P


----------



## Tish

Pain under control


----------



## Kaila

Lost my hat!

T


----------



## Sparky

Try a crown.. 

N


----------



## Kaila

^^^^ Thanks for that, @Sparky
The thought, image,  or surprise suggestion, of myself in a crown, helps me to laugh heartily, this morning!  I appreciate that!


----------



## JustBonee

Now a  tiara .....

A


----------



## Kaila

After new hairdo!  

O


----------



## Tish

Order more hairspray.

Y


----------



## JustBonee

You  can't  lose.

E


----------



## Sparky

Expect something unusual.. 

L


----------



## Kaila

Earlier efforts failed. 

D


----------



## Kaila

Look, it did!

D


----------



## Sylkkiss

Duh... say what?

T


----------



## tinytn

What now  ya'll ?

L


----------



## Tish

Let's just wait.

M


----------



## Kaila

Tish said:


> Let's just wait.


T

Took too long?

G


----------



## Sparky

Got slow clock.. 

K


----------



## Kaila

Keeping it forever?   

R


----------



## GaylasHooman

Reset that thing!

G


----------



## Tish

Gears are stuck.

H


----------



## Kaila

Tish said:


> Gears are stuck.


K
Keep them lubricated.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't bother now... 

W


----------



## Kaila

We gave up?  

P


----------



## GaylasHooman

Please keep trying!

G


----------



## Kaila

Got a plan?

N


----------



## Tish

Now or never.

R


----------



## Kaila

Right you are!

E


----------



## Sylkkiss

Excited for this...

S


----------



## Kaila

Say the word!

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't be drastic... 

C


----------



## JustBonee

Carve  your  pumpkin.

N


----------



## Tish

Nesting Russian dolls

S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Singing for supper

R


----------



## Kaila

Root for team! 

M


----------



## Sylkkiss

Make me proud?

D


----------



## Kaila

Doing my best.  

T


----------



## Sylkkiss

Time for tea.

A


----------



## Kaila

Ask your question.

N


----------



## GaylasHooman

No's my answer.

R


----------



## Kaila

Rain expected tomorrow.

W


----------



## JustBonee

Weather is nice.

E


----------



## Kaila

Even though cold.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't want snow

W


----------



## Gemma

What about rain?

N


----------



## JustBonee

No,  not today.

Y


----------



## GaylasHooman

Your nor'easter's coming.

G


----------



## Tish

Good about time.


----------



## Kaila

Ever experienced one?  ^^^   

E


----------



## Gemma

Every year, yes.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Snow  sounds wonderful.

L


----------



## Sparky

Lots in Lapland.. 

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't comprehend that. ^^^  


T


----------



## Tish

Time for heater

R


----------



## Kaila

Room's warm enough.

H


----------



## GaylasHooman

Happened today (Nor'easter).

R


----------



## GaylasHooman

Rain, not snow.

W


----------



## Kaila

Walk, don't run.

N


----------



## Glory Bee

No Way Jose

E


----------



## Kaila

Exit stage left.

T


----------



## Sparky

Then turn right.. 

T


----------



## Kaila

Tiptoe past them. 

M


----------



## JustBonee

Make  some noise.

E


----------



## Kaila

End of story.  

Y


----------



## Tish

You sassing me?  

E


----------



## Kaila

Earning my keep. 

P


----------



## JustBonee

Pay it forward.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't take check.. 

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep the change!  

E


----------



## Tish

Evening night shade.


----------



## Sylkkiss

Evening what, now?...
w


----------



## Kaila

When's bedtime coming?

G


----------



## Sparky

Gonna be soon.. 

N


----------



## Kaila

Nap later too?

O


----------



## Sylkkiss

Have pleasant dreams...


----------



## Kaila

Does that start with *O, *@Sylkkiss ?   

Oh, *no* nightmares! 

S


----------



## Patch

Spooky Halloween nightmares!!!!

S


----------



## Tish

Scared to death.

H


----------



## Kaila

Help is here!

E


----------



## Patch

Earning their pay.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You guessed it!   

T


----------



## Sparky

That's too much.. 

H


----------



## Kaila

Have a problem? ^^


M


----------



## Tish

Maybe I do


----------



## Kaila

Oh, please don't!  

T


----------



## Sparky

Try plate spinning.. 

G


----------



## Kaila

Got some plates?

S


----------



## Gemma

Sparky may have.

E


----------



## Tish

Enough spinning things

S


----------



## Kaila

Splitting hairs, then? 

N


----------



## Sparky

Need something dramatic.. 

C


----------



## Gemma

Cow patties work? 

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep them working.

G


----------



## Tish

Going to hide.

E


----------



## Sylkkiss

Everyone can seek...

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep on searching.

G


----------



## Patch

Good night, Pumpkins!

S


----------



## Kaila

Sleep well, Turkeys!

S


----------



## Sparky

Stop that snoring.. 

G


----------



## Kaila

Get some milk.

K


----------



## Gemma

Keep it chilled.

D


----------



## Tish

Don't hoard it.

T


----------



## Gemma

Tall glass needed.

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't dump it!   

T


----------



## Sparky

There's no room.. 

M


----------



## Kaila

Move over, then!  

N


----------



## Tish

Not a chance.   

E


----------



## Kaila

Ever Increasing Stubbornness ?    

S


----------



## JustBonee

Smooth  move  Kaila ..

A


----------



## Sylkkiss

Alone again, naturally....

Y


----------



## Kaila

Your birthday's soon?

N


----------



## Sparky

No cards yet... 

T


----------



## Gemma

Try being patient.

T


----------



## Tish

To what end?

D


----------



## Sassycakes

Don't ask me!


----------



## Kaila

Even very politely? 

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling won't help... 

P


----------



## Tish

Please do try.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yodel, I cannot. 

T


----------



## Patch

Take yodeling lessons!

S


----------



## Kaila

Self-taught not sufficient! 

T


----------



## Pink Biz

Try practicing more.

E


----------



## Sparky

Except during meals.. 

S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Sing for tips

S


----------



## Tish

Some cash, please.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat your fill.

L


----------



## Gemma

Leave some leftovers.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Sleep  all   day.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You're always dependable.

E


----------



## Tish

Evening dress code

E


----------



## JustBonee

Eating  early  tonight.

T


----------



## Kaila

Tomorrow's *not *Tuesday.

Y


----------



## JustBonee

You  are wrong. 

G


----------



## Kaila

Kaila said:


> Tomorrow's *not *Tuesday.





Bonnie said:


> You are wrong.


(_Oh shucks, I realized after going to bed last night, that I should have picked Friday, instead, for my post, because *too soon*, I would be wrong!  )_


----------



## Kaila

Going to hide! 

E


----------



## Sparky

Everyone must seek... 

K


----------



## Gemma

Kaila hides well! 

L


----------



## Tish

Looking for her.

R


----------



## Kaila

Really appreciated fun! ^^^ 

@Tish @Gemma @Sparky @Bonnie

N


----------



## Sparky

Not under bed.. 

D


----------



## Kaila

Dark and scary!  

Y


----------



## Sylkkiss

Yikes! Don't look.

K


----------



## Tish

Keep on searching

G


----------



## Gemma

Gather the posse!

E


----------



## Kaila

East or West?

T


----------



## Sparky

Track the footprints... 

S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Stay grouped together...

P


----------



## Patch

Pass out machetes!

S


----------



## Kaila

Sylkkiss said:


> Stay grouped together...
> 
> P


Love it, but the next post after yours, starts with:

R

Remain very close!

E


----------



## Tish

Everyone is ready.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, let's go!  

O


----------



## JustBonee

Open  the door.

R


----------



## Kaila

Remove the latch.

H


----------



## Sparky

Have tea first.. 

T


----------



## Kaila

Take your time.  ( @Sparky  )

E


----------



## Tish

Everyone ready now?

W


----------



## Patch

Wait for dark!!!

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep your calm!  

M


----------



## Sassycakes

Maybe I will

L


----------



## Pink Biz

Let's call ghostbusters! 

S


----------



## JustBonee

Sure that'll  help.

P


----------



## Kaila

Pick an option.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need a pin..  

N


----------



## Kaila

No glue left?  

T


----------



## Gemma

Tape might work.

K


----------



## Tish

Kick it already.


----------



## Kaila

Yes, good idea! 

A


----------



## Sassycakes

And I agree


----------



## Sylkkiss

Easy does it...


----------



## Gemma

Toes hurt now.

W


----------



## palides2021

Bring it on.


----------



## tinytn

palides, remember we drop the last letter  for the next player,,

Wait a minute

E


----------



## palides2021

Wring it out.

T


----------



## palides2021

tinytn said:


> palides, remember we drop the last letter  for the next player,,
> 
> Wait a minute
> 
> E


Thanks! I tried it again. Hope I did it right this time.


----------



## JustBonee

That is right.

T


----------



## Kaila

Take your time.   

E


----------



## Tish

Everyone is waiting.


----------



## Sylkkiss

Go faster, please

E


----------



## Kaila

Ease your mind.  

D


----------



## Tish

Don't rush me.

E


----------



## Sylkkiss

Easy does it

T


----------



## Kaila

Tuesday or Tomorrow? 

W


----------



## Patch

Working both days!

S


----------



## Kaila

So much work! 

K


----------



## Gemma

Keeping busy, Kaila.

A


----------



## Kaila

Already sending smiles. 

S


----------



## Sparky

Some more here..  

E


----------



## Kaila

Extremely appreciated, too. 

O


----------



## Sylkkiss

Onward we go

O


----------



## Tish

Open the door.

R


----------



## Kaila

Remove your hat.

T


----------



## Sparky

There's no hat... 

T


----------



## Kaila

Take one free!


(_Hats to choose from!)_

*E*


----------



## Tish

Eighth one, please.

E


----------



## Kaila

(^^^^^ @Tish  There you go, Tish! )


----------



## Kaila

Everything, on order! 

R


----------



## JustBonee

Retail    is  slow.

W


----------



## Kaila

We need cash. 
()

H


----------



## Sparky

Hats to sell... 

L


----------



## Gemma

Ladies or men's?

S


----------



## Kaila

Super-sized or Small?

L


----------



## Tish

Large I think.


----------



## Kaila

Keep making suggestions!   

S


----------



## Sparky

Something with fruit... 

T


----------



## Kaila

^^^ Top hat watermelon?  

N


----------



## Tish

No, watermelon wine.

E


----------



## Kaila

Ever try that?

T


----------



## Sylkkiss

Teasing is fun

N


----------



## Kaila

*Nice* teasing only! 

Y


----------



## JustBonee

You   are   fun!

N


----------



## Sparky

Never needed helium..  

M


----------



## Tish

My voice does.

S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Sing a song

G


----------



## Kaila

Get some lozenges.

S


----------



## Sparky

Something diamond shaped... 

D


----------



## Kaila

Does it soothe? 

E


----------



## Tish

Echoing @Kaila Question.


----------



## Kaila

Nice of you!  ^^^

U


----------



## Sparky

Unusual echo echo... 

O


----------



## Tish

On we go.


----------



## Kaila

Overly zealous, perhaps? 

S


----------



## Sparky

Stop zealousing now... 

W


----------



## Sylkkiss

What on Earth?...

H


----------



## Kaila

Have you prepared?

D


----------



## Gemma

Doing so, tomorrow.

W


----------



## Tish

Waiting till then.

N


----------



## JustBonee

Now or Never

R


----------



## Kaila

Rise to occasion! 

N


----------



## Gemma

Not this morning!

G


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Great, then when?

N


----------



## JustBonee

Name  the  day.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yesterday was best!  

T


----------



## Tish

Tomorrow is better.

R


----------



## Kaila

Routines have changed.

D


----------



## Patch

Define those changes!

S


----------



## Kaila

Synopsis is forthcoming.  

G


----------



## Sparky

Gotta be prepared... 

D


----------



## Tish

Don't know how.

W


----------



## JustBonee

Work  on  it.

T


----------



## Pink Biz

Tomorrow I will.

L


----------



## Patch

Lefthanders are AWESOME!     

E


----------



## JustBonee

Enjoy  your day!

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yardwork will wait!

T


----------



## Sparky

Talk it over

R


----------



## JustBonee

Run  it back.

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep it civil. 

L


----------



## JustBonee

Look  into it.

T


----------



## Tish

Today's not good.

D


----------



## Kaila

Does it hurt?

T


----------



## Tish

Thankfully not bad.

D


----------



## Kaila

Do exercise caution.

N


----------



## Patch

News travels fast!!

T


----------



## Gemma

Try zipping it! 

T


----------



## Kaila

Too tedious task!

K


----------



## Patch

Kleptomaniacs steal hearts!  :>)

S


----------



## JustBonee

Save  someone's hide.

E


----------



## Kaila

Explain instructions, now.

W


----------



## JustBonee

Walk it off.

F


----------



## Sylkkiss

Face forward, please.

E


----------



## Tish

Everyone is tired

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't skip nap!

P


----------



## Gemma

Perk right up.

P


----------



## Kaila

Pep rally tomorrow.

W


----------



## Sparky

With or without... 

T


----------



## Kaila

Time or distance?

E


----------



## Tish

Everything I  think.

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep yourselves occupied.

D


----------



## Sparky

Do the conga... 

A


----------



## Kaila

Ask the Speaker.

R


----------



## Tish

Rupture in speaker.


----------



## Kaila

Random replies welcome!  

E


----------



## Sylkkiss

Easy does it...

T


----------



## Kaila

To your health!  

H


----------



## Sparky

Hot or Cold..  

D


----------



## Kaila

Doesn't matter much.

H


----------



## Tish

Hot I think.

K


----------



## Kaila

Kept it warm.

M


----------



## Gemma

Mmmmm, just right!

T


----------



## Kaila

Touch of Honey? 

Y


----------



## Pink Biz

Yes please, thanks.

S


----------



## Sparky

Some chocolate topping.. 

G


----------



## Tish

Grate it first.

T


----------



## Sylkkiss

Top with cherry?

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yikes, not now

W


----------



## Tish

Why not now?


W


----------



## Kaila

We should go?

O


----------



## JustBonee

Or we stay   ...

Y


----------



## Kaila

Your friend arrived.

D


----------



## Patch

Daylight or dark??

K


----------



## Kaila

Keys are lost.

T


----------



## Sassycakes

Try finding them


M


----------



## Sparky

Might be hiding... 

G


----------



## Kaila

Going to look!

K


----------



## JustBonee

Keep  at  it.

T


----------



## Kaila

Took too long!

G


----------



## Sylkkiss

Giving up now?

W


----------



## Tish

Wait one second

D


----------



## Sparky

Day's past now... 

W


----------



## Kaila

We'll try later.

R


----------



## Gemma

Rest until Sunday.

Y


----------



## Sassycakes

You rest also

O


----------



## Tish

Oh, No doubt.

T


----------



## Kaila

Tuesday, better weather?

R


----------



## Gemma

Rain most likely.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodelers get wet.. 

T


----------



## Tish

Too much rain.

N


----------



## Gemma

Not enough snow.

W


----------



## Kaila

We can't sled.

D


----------



## Sassycakes

I can sled

D


----------



## Patch

Deep snow helps.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Snowing up north.

H


----------



## Tish

Heading North now.

W


----------



## Gemma

Winter clothing required.

D


----------



## Sparky

Double double thick.. 

K


----------



## Tish

Knitting it now.

W


----------



## Patch

Watching today dawning.

G


----------



## Gemma

Grab a snack.

K


----------



## Sparky

Kedgeree or Cake... 

E


----------



## Tish

Eat more cake

E


----------



## Gemma

Ed said, No!

O


----------



## JustBonee

Or did he?

E


----------



## Kaila

Elevate your feet.

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take   the   stairs.

S


----------



## Kaila

Sit and read.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't keep yawning... 

G


----------



## Sylkkiss

Go to sleep

P


----------



## Tish

Please wake up

P


----------



## JustBonee

Pack  your  patience.

E


----------



## Patch

Evacuate the patients!

S


----------



## JustBonee

Save  the  dogs.

S


----------



## Gemma

Situation under control.

L


----------



## Tish

Lets leave it


T


----------



## JustBonee

Take care now.

W


----------



## Kaila

Where'd everyone go?

O


----------



## Sparky

Over the hill...

L


----------



## Kaila

Look for them!  

M


----------



## Sylkkiss

Maybe they're gone

E


----------



## Tish

Everyone is gone.

E


----------



## Kaila

Each might return.

N


----------



## JustBonee

Nightime  is  quiet. 

T


----------



## Sparky

Tarzan's started yodeling.. 

G


----------



## JustBonee

Got earplugs  handy.

Y

S


----------



## Sylkkiss

You're...confusing me...

E


----------



## Tish

Even I'm confused

D


----------



## Kaila

Doors still open?

N


----------



## Pink Biz

Not right now.

W


----------



## JustBonee

Wait  until   dark.

K


----------



## Sparky

Knees Keep Knocking... 

G


----------



## Kaila

Go answer them.  

M


----------



## tinytn

Mine are knocking   !!!

G


----------



## Tish

Go silence them.

M


----------



## JustBonee

Morning  is quiet.

T


----------



## Sparky

Trumpeters arriving soon.. 

N


----------



## Kaila

None wanted here!  

E


----------



## Tish

Earplugs are in.

N


----------



## Sassycakes

Not wearing earplugs.


----------



## Kaila

Sounds okay, then?

N


----------



## Gemma

Not to me! 

E


----------



## Kaila

Elevator's too slow!

W


----------



## Sparky

What will happen... 

N


----------



## Kaila

Nothing too much. 

H


----------



## Gemma

Handyman is quick!

K


----------



## Tish

Kickstart this thing.

G


----------



## Kaila

Get giant hammer!  

R


----------



## JustBonee

Raise  the bar.

R


----------



## Kaila

Raid the kitchen.  

N


----------



## Sparky

Not till midnight.. 

T


----------



## Sylkkiss

Tonight at midnight?

T


----------



## Kaila

Tonight's now tomorrow. 


W


----------



## Tish

What was that?

T


----------



## Kaila

Ticking clock, perhaps?

S


----------



## JustBonee

Snow falling gently

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yawning too much... ...

H


----------



## Gemma

Haven't yawned yet.

T


----------



## Tish

Tired, very tired

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't overpay bills. 

S


----------



## Sassycakes

Save your money

Y


----------



## Kaila

Your friend's coming?

G


----------



## Patch

Girlfriend or boyfriend?


D


----------



## Kaila

Dozens of cats.  


S


----------



## JustBonee

Scores of dogs.

S


----------



## Kaila

@Bonnie 
 Thank you for giving me laughter and a grin!


----------



## Kaila

Seemingly endless snowflakes. 


S


----------



## Sylkkiss

No more snow! 

W


----------



## Kaila

Sylkkiss said:


> No more snow!
> 
> W


Loved the post, but It's supposed to have begun with the letter S. 

S
Snow seems endless! 

S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Kaila said:


> Loved the post, but It's supposed to have begun with the letter S.
> 
> S
> Snow seems endless!
> 
> S


SORRY... snow makes me crazy...


----------



## Kaila

Sylkkiss said:


> SORRY... snow makes me crazy...


Try to hang on till Springtime!  We don't want to lose you from the games, till the snow stops!


----------



## Sylkkiss

S?

Stop the Snow... 

W  ( Now?)


----------



## Kaila

*W*e'll try, then!  (_yes, now then!   )_

*N*


----------



## JustBonee

Now  the sunshine..    

E


----------



## Kaila

East or South?

H


----------



## Gemma

Heaven only knows.

S


----------



## Tish

Someone must know.

W


----------



## JustBonee

Where's   the   spirit?

T


----------



## Sparky

There's a ghost?... 

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take   a     seat.

T


----------



## Tish

Tell me why

Y


----------



## Gemma

You being difficult? 

T


----------



## Kaila

Take it slow.

W


----------



## JustBonee

Walk,  don't run  ...

N


----------



## Kaila

Notice anything unusual?

L


----------



## Tish

Let's try again

N


----------



## Kaila

Never say never.

R


----------



## JustBonee

Rain  in  Spain.

N


----------



## Gemma

Need an umbrella.

A


----------



## Kaila

Always one handy!

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodelers don't bother.. 

R


----------



## Kaila

Rather be easygoing? 

G


----------



## Sylkkiss

Going there fast?

F


----------



## Kaila

T

Tarry no longer!

R


----------



## Tish

Ruth does sing

G


----------



## Kaila

Guess which song!

G


----------



## Gemma

Games People Play?

Y


----------



## Sparky

You've won pizza... 

A


----------



## Kaila

And toppings included?

D


----------



## Tish

Drinks as well?

L


----------



## Kaila

Leave some room.

()

M


----------



## tinytn

*Made my favorites!!  

N*


----------



## Kaila

*S

Save for later?

R*


----------



## tinytn

*Remind me  later.

R*


----------



## Kaila

Raisin Sugar Cookies?
   

S


----------



## Sparky

Squishy syrup sandwiches...

S


----------



## Kaila

Side of sherbert?

T


----------



## Tish

Too much sugar

R


----------



## Sylkkiss

Read the label

L


----------



## Kaila

List too long!

G


----------



## Sparky

Gnaw a bone... 

E


----------



## Tish

Eat some food.

D


----------



## Gemma

Dine on Seafood.

D


----------



## Kaila

Dish or bowl?

L


----------



## Patch

Licorice for desert!! 

T


----------



## Kaila

Taste it sooner!

R


----------



## Sparky

Report the results.. 

S


----------



## Kaila

Submit thorough report!

T


----------



## Tish

Taste-testing everything.

G


----------



## Kaila

Get your watch. 

H


----------



## JustBonee

Have some  dessert.

T


----------



## Kaila

Time yourself eating.      

G


----------



## Patch

Growing plumper exponentially!!!!  

Y


----------



## Kaila

You must stop!      

P


----------



## Patch

Pie... cookies... sweets!!!!!

S


----------



## Kaila

Simply *too much!    

H*


----------



## Patch

Handfuls of cookies!

S


----------



## JustBonee

Save  the day.

Y


----------



## palides2021

Yesterday came today.

C


----------



## Tish

Car is messy


----------



## Patch

You need vacuums?

S


----------



## Kaila

Shine and dry!

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yet more work... 

K


----------



## Tish

Keep everything secret

T


----------



## JustBonee

Tell  the   truth.

H


----------



## Patch

Hide your gold!!!

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't bury it!

T


----------



## Sparky

Treasure map needed... 

D


----------



## Sylkkiss

Dig some holes.

S


----------



## Kaila

Soil samples analyzed.

D


----------



## Tish

Digging instructions, please.

E


----------



## Patch

Excavation professional contacted.

D


----------



## JustBonee

Do  it right.

T


----------



## Kaila

Test your machinery.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yikes... it's squeaking.. 

G


----------



## Kaila

Get mouse traps.  

S


----------



## Tish

Searching for cat

T


----------



## Kaila

Taking a walk? 

K


----------



## Gemma

Keeping feet moving!

G


----------



## Kaila

Going one direction?

N


----------



## Patch

Never going backwards!

S


----------



## Kaila

Simply stick together.  

R


----------



## JustBonee

Remove  any doubt.

T


----------



## Sparky

The doubt's removed.. 

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't doubt Sparky! 

Y


----------



## Tish

Your mad right?


----------



## Sylkkiss

Take a Break

K


----------



## Sassycakes

Kindness is import

L


----------



## Kaila

T

Tell him so.

O


----------



## JustBonee

Or  keep quiet ...  

T


----------



## Kaila

Tell him tomorrow.    

W


----------



## Sparky

What will happen... 

N


----------



## Tish

Not a clue 

E


----------



## Kaila

Eggshells were cracked. 

D


----------



## Patch

Drop them again!!

N


----------



## Kaila

NO, that's ridiculous!  

S


----------



## Patch

Splattered eggs everywhere!

E


----------



## JustBonee

Eggs   and   bacon.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need some ketchup...

P


----------



## Kaila

Please serve seconds!

S


----------



## Tish

Seconds of What?

T


----------



## Kaila

Tea with crumpets?  

S


----------



## tinytn

Something like that !

T


----------



## Sparky

Teacakes are acceptable.. 

E


----------



## Tish

Eat them fast.


T


----------



## Kaila

Taking a taxi?

I


----------



## Gemma

I usually drive.

E


----------



## Kaila

Even at night? 

T


----------



## Patch

Trusting my instincts.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Serves  me   well.

L


----------



## Kaila

Look both ways!

S


----------



## Tish

Stop at lights.

S


----------



## Kaila

Skip, don't run!   

N


----------



## JustBonee

No wrong  way.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You _know _it! 

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take   someone   along.

G


----------



## Sparky

Got no room.. 

M


----------



## Kaila

Make other arrangements.

S


----------



## Tish

Sure, on it.

T


----------



## Kaila

Trial and Error.

R


----------



## Patch

Rinse and repeat.

T


----------



## Kaila

Take a shampoo?

O


----------



## Patch

Once a year!!!  

R


----------



## Kaila

Remember to scrub!

B


----------



## Patch

Bathroom sorta stinks!!!  :<(

S


----------



## Kaila

Soap _all over!

R_


----------



## Patch

Rinsing the tub.

B


----------



## Kaila

Blowing soap bubbles?

S


----------



## Patch

Slick soapy floors!!  (Try saying that six times, really fast!)

S


----------



## Kaila

Said just _twice!   

E_


----------



## JustBonee

Everything  in moderation.

N


----------



## Gemma

Never drive drunk.

K


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Kate, kiss Kevin!  

N


----------



## Kaila

No, rather not!     

T


----------



## Tish

Too many germs.


S


----------



## Kaila

Say *that, *_again! 

N_


----------



## JustBonee

Name  the   day.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yesterday or Tomorrow? 

W


----------



## Sparky

Wait for it..

T


----------



## Kaila

Time to sleep?

P


----------



## Gemma

Pleeze...too early! 

Y


----------



## Tish

Yawn...very sleepy.

Y


----------



## Sylkkiss

Yep,  nap time

E


----------



## Jackie23

Eyes now closed.

D


----------



## Patch

Dreaming of liverwurst.

T


----------



## Sassycakes

Tonight is exciting 

G


----------



## JustBonee

Going  to sleep.

P


----------



## Sparky

Poltergeist is knocking.. 

G


----------



## Gemma

Grab your binoculars.

S


----------



## tinytn

*Saw something yellow! 

W*


----------



## Tish

What is it?

T


----------



## JustBonee

The  yellow  cat.

T


----------



## Kaila

Tail's so fluffy!

Y


----------



## Patch

Yours or cat's????  

S


----------



## Kaila

Someone's ridiculous, no? 

O


----------



## Patch

Obviously, it's me!!  

E


----------



## Kaila

Every shoe fits?      

S


----------



## Sparky

Some are squeakish..

H


----------



## Kaila

Home is best.

T


----------



## Tish

Time will tell.

L


----------



## Kaila

Let's be quick.

K


----------



## Sylkkiss

Keep yourself safe

E


----------



## Kaila

Elevator's full, now.

W


----------



## Sylkkiss

Walk down steps

S


----------



## Sassycakes

Steps  annoy me

E


----------



## JustBonee

Elevator  is wonderful.

L


----------



## Tish

Lift me up.

P


----------



## Patch

Practice jumping high!

H


----------



## Sparky

How high's high... 

H


----------



## JustBonee

Hitting  the   ceiling.

G


----------



## Tish

Getting on Up

P


----------



## tinytn

Up and Away !

Y


----------



## JustBonee

You  know it.

T


----------



## Chris P Bacon

That, I do!

O


----------



## JustBonee

Oh, so smart  ...

T


----------



## Tish

Thank you muchly

Y


----------



## JustBonee

You  are welcome. 

E


----------



## Kaila

Everyone takes turns.

S


----------



## JustBonee

See   something  coming.

G


----------



## Tish

Going to hide

E


----------



## Kaila

Every spot taken.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need more spots... 

S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Spot the difference

E


----------



## Kaila

Every unique situation.

N


----------



## Tish

Never the same.

E


----------



## Kaila

Examples now, perhaps?

S


----------



## Patch

Soliciting our assistance??  

E


----------



## Sparky

Everyone wants something...  

G


----------



## Kaila

Going stir-crazy perhaps?  

S


----------



## Patch

Seems already there!!


----------



## Tish

No your not.


----------



## Kaila

(_Now I don't know which letter to start my post with...)_


----------



## Patch

Kaila said:


> (_Now I don't know which letter to start my post with...)_


Ethics require honesty!!  (There.  I used the "e" I forgot to put in my post and the "t" from the following post to begin the first word of this post.  Problem solved???)  

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, I think. 



K


----------



## Patch

Keeping it going.

G


----------



## Murrmurr

Patch said:


> Keeping it going.
> 
> G


Good save, Patch.

H


----------



## Kaila

Having fun yet?

T


----------



## Murrmurr

Trying to, yes.

S


----------



## Kaila

So let's go!    

O


----------



## Murrmurr

Ok, I'm in!

P


----------



## Kaila

Murrmurr said:


> Ok, I'm in!
> 
> P


For this thread, it's the last letter, _*N.   

Never said No.  

O*_


----------



## Murrmurr

Kaila said:


> For this thread, it's the last letter, _*N.
> 
> Never said No.
> 
> O*_


(Oh, didn't realize. lol!!)


----------



## Kaila

Murrmurr said:


> Oh, didn't realize.


Ever investigate OP?    

*P  *


----------



## Murrmurr

Kaila said:


> Ever investigate OP?
> 
> *P  *


Passed, this time.

E


----------



## Kaila

Explain yourself well.  

L


----------



## JustBonee

Let's   face  it.

T


----------



## Patch

Time's up... STOP!!!!

P


----------



## Kaila

Please additional moment!

T


----------



## Sparky

Two more moments.. 

S


----------



## Kaila

Starting right now!

W


----------



## Tish

When and where?

E


----------



## Patch

Editor's office... NOW!!!

W


----------



## Kaila

Would rather not. 

T


----------



## JustBonee

Today  is  good.

D


----------



## Kaila

Done in time.  

E


----------



## Tish

Everything is fine

E


----------



## Sylkkiss

Enough with E's!!!

S


----------



## Kaila

Simply great suggestion!

N


----------



## Patch

No more e's???

S


----------



## JustBonee

Save  for later.

R


----------



## Sparky

Rearrange the alphabet... 

T


----------



## Tish

Tell me how?

W


----------



## Patch

Woanent wurrck willit?  (Oh, and that's not Aussie lingo!!)

T


----------



## JustBonee

That is puzzling.

G


----------



## Patch

Getting puzzle solutions.

S


----------



## Kaila

Slightly confusing perhaps?

S


----------



## Tish

Slightly? Only slightly?

Y


----------



## Kaila

You'll explain soon?

N


----------



## JustBonee

Name  that tune.

E


----------



## Sylkkiss

E flat major.....

R


----------



## Jackie23

Read the music

C


----------



## Patch

Compose more yourself.

F


----------



## Kaila

Focus on health.

H


----------



## JustBonee

Hope  for sunshine.

E


----------



## Patch

Eat more tacos!

S


----------



## Tish

Salsa for all.

L


----------



## Patch

Lots of onions.

S


----------



## Kaila

Stale taco shell. 

L


----------



## Patch

Looks moldy, too!

O


----------



## Kaila

OH, that's right! 

T


----------



## JustBonee

That sounds  disgusting.. 

G


----------



## Tish

God, It Is.

S


----------



## Sylkkiss

So, try falafals 

S


----------



## Patch

So... what's "falafals"????

S


----------



## Jackie23

So, who knows.

S


----------



## Kaila

_She _surely knows!

S


----------



## Sassycakes

So do I !

I


----------



## Autumn72

In like flint

T


----------



## Sassycakes

Even snowing now

W


----------



## Kaila

T
(_from above post)_

Too much snow! 

W


----------



## Patch

Well, start shoveling!!!

G


----------



## JustBonee

Give   a  break.

K


----------



## Lavinia

Knit it together.

R


----------



## Sparky

Rather use Wundaweb... 

B


----------



## Lavinia

Bondaweb will do.

O


----------



## Jackie23

Online will do.

O


----------



## Tish

Only cats know

W


----------



## Lavinia

Winter is cold.

D


----------



## Patch

Decent temps today.

Y


----------



## Lavinia

Yachting not advisable.

E


----------



## Tish

Easy does it.

T


----------



## Sylkkiss

Too much snow!!!!

W


----------



## Patch

Wave goodbye, Sweetie!!

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat hot soup.

P


----------



## Lavinia

Press down hard.

D


----------



## Kaila

Dust the shelves.

S


----------



## Sparky

Stop and think... 

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep going onward.

D


----------



## Patch

Dollars and cents.

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Send it back!

K*


----------



## Patch

Keep it yourself!

F


----------



## Sylkkiss

Find a friend.

D


----------



## Jackie23

Don't look now.

W


----------



## Tish

When can I?

I


----------



## Kaila

I wouldn't go.

O


----------



## Patch

Oh, my goodness!!!

S


----------



## Kaila

Save some cash!

H


----------



## Patch

Hiccups are aggravating.

G


----------



## Kaila

Go gulp water!    

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Raise The Roof

F*


----------



## Lavinia

Fan the flames.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Serve   and volley.

Y


----------



## Tish

Yell and shout

T


----------



## Patch

Trust needs earned.

D


----------



## Lavinia

Dawn is breaking.

G


----------



## JustBonee

Good morning all ...

L


----------



## Kaila

Late for breakfast.   

T


----------



## Sparky

Toast is burnt.. 

T


----------



## Rah-Rah

Try to remember.

R


----------



## Kaila

Remove from toaster!  

R


----------



## Lavinia

Remember the marmalade

E


----------



## Tish

Everyone Listen up.

P


----------



## Patch

Plug your ears!!!!

S


----------



## Rah-Rah

Say the word.

D


----------



## Lavinia

Dictionary is ready.

Y


----------



## Patch

You are smart!!!

T


----------



## JustBonee

Time  to go.

O


----------



## Lavinia

Off to work

P


----------



## Gemma

K

Keep moving along.

G


----------



## Kaila

G

Gone from view.

W


----------



## Gemma

Was he hiding? 

G


----------



## Kaila

Gone under cover?  

R


----------



## Tish

Round we go.

O


----------



## Kaila

Over the hill.  

L


----------



## Sparky

Long way down... 

N


----------



## Tish

Not that long.

G


----------



## Patch

Getting shorter daily.

Y


----------



## tinytn

Your not tall? 

L


----------



## Lavinia

Long legged lady!

Y


----------



## Murrmurr

You're short-bodied

D


----------



## Lavinia

Don't think so!

O


----------



## Rah-Rah

Oh my goodness.

S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Sing, somebody, sing!
G


----------



## Tish

Getting very tired

D


----------



## Lavinia

Days are short.

T


----------



## Sparky

There's still time... 

E


----------



## JustBonee

Evening  is coming.

G


----------



## Tish

Going to work

K


----------



## Patch

Ketchup bottle exploded!!!!

D


----------



## Kaila

Different Recipe now?

W


----------



## Rah-Rah

Who likes sleeping?

G


----------



## Kaila

Got my ticket?

T


----------



## Lavinia

Take out insurance.

E


----------



## JustBonee

Eat  out  tonight.

T


----------



## Patch

Taking me along????

G


----------



## Tish

Gosh, get in.

N


----------



## Sylkkiss

No zip-lining allowed...

D


----------



## Gemma

Drive Mister Patch.

H


----------



## Patch

Hold on tight!!!

T


----------



## JustBonee

Totally  different  meaning.

G


----------



## Kaila

Games are fun.  

N


----------



## JustBonee

Name  a price.

E


----------



## Tish

Easy or hard?

D


----------



## Kaila

Definitely positive distraction.

N


----------



## Sylkkiss

No distractions allowed

D


----------



## Kaila

Drivers not playing! 

G


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Great, who cares?

S


----------



## Lavinia

Sling your hook.

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep the peace.

E


----------



## Sparky

Eat some syrup... 

P


----------



## Kaila

Post your opinion.

N


----------



## JustBonee

No,  not now.

W


----------



## Lavinia

Wait until later.

R


----------



## Gemma

Really can't, honestly!

Y


----------



## Tish

Yes you can

N


----------



## Kaila

Not soon enough.

H


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Heaven can wait.

T


----------



## Patch

Tell me how.

W


----------



## Kaila

Will you go?

O


----------



## Lavinia

Only when ready.

Y


----------



## JustBonee

You've   got  spunk!

K


----------



## Kaila

Kept it hidden. 

N


----------



## Lavinia

No news today.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Your turn, next!

T


----------



## Tish

Tonight will do.

O


----------



## Sylkkiss

Onward and upward

D


----------



## Kaila

Dishes need washing.

G


----------



## Gemma

Gerry does them.

M


----------



## Patch

May I help?

P


----------



## Lavinia

Plenty of helpers.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Should  get  by.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Your friend left.

T


----------



## Tish

Toodles, see ya!

A


----------



## Sylkkiss

Aw, so soon?

N


----------



## Kaila

Never forget them.

M


----------



## Jace

Make it do.

O


----------



## Lavinia

Open your mind.

D


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Don't tempt me!

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat your breakfast.

T


----------



## tinytn

Toast and Jelly

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yogurt and ham... 

M


----------



## Gemma

Marmalade and butter?

R


----------



## Tish

Raisin Toast, please.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eggs hard boiled?

D


----------



## Gemma

Doing Breakfast tonight?

T


----------



## Patch

Tomorrow before dawn.

N


----------



## Kaila

Next cook's turn!

N


----------



## Lavinia

Not tonight, dear!

R


----------



## Kaila

Remember next week! 

K


----------



## Lavinia

Knick-knacks fill spaces.

S


----------



## Kaila

Sooner or later.

R


----------



## Patch

Rendezvous at midnight!

T


----------



## Kaila

Take two aspirin!      

N


----------



## JustBonee

No end tonight.

T


----------



## Kaila

Too much stress? 

S


----------



## Sparky

Sing and whistle.. 

E


----------



## Kaila

Empty the trash.  

H


----------



## Sylkkiss

Hip Hip Hurray...

y


----------



## Kaila

You're the cheerleader! 

R


----------



## Tish

Really? That's nice.

E


----------



## Patch

Everyone loves somebody.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Your wild idea!  

A


----------



## Lavinia

Amen to that!

T


----------



## Sparky

Time will tell...

L


----------



## Murrmurr

Let's wait, then.

M


----------



## JustBonee

Not  now though.

H


----------



## Kaila

How long, now?

W


----------



## Tish

Wait a bit

T


----------



## Kaila

Till next week?

K


----------



## Lavinia

Knives need sharpening.

G


----------



## JustBonee

*Give  it  time.

E*


----------



## Kaila

Even three decades?  

S


----------



## Sparky

Seems about right.. 

T


----------



## Kaila

Tempted to join?

N


----------



## Tish

Not Really Caring

G


----------



## Kaila

Guess what's next!

T


----------



## JustBonee

Talk good game.

E


----------



## Kaila

Enter community room.

M


----------



## Lavinia

Mind the step.

P


----------



## MMinSoCal

Pass the dutchie.

E


----------



## Lavinia

Eliminate all obstacles.

S


----------



## MMinSoCal

Shut the door.

R


----------



## Lavinia

Remember to lock.

K


----------



## JustBonee

Keep  good   time.

E


----------



## Sylkkiss

Everything is everything

G


----------



## Sparky

Good to know...

W


----------



## Tish

Wait for me.

E


----------



## Lavinia

Endure your troubles.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Something  is  up.

P


----------



## Patch

Please protect yourself!!

F


----------



## Tish

Follow the instructions.

S


----------



## Kaila

Step this way.

Y


----------



## Gemma

Yes, I will!

L


----------



## Kaila

Let's go together.

R


----------



## Gemma

Really good idea!

A


----------



## Kaila

Alright, let's go!  

O


----------



## Lavinia

Onward and upward!

D


----------



## JustBonee

Down  the trail.

L


----------



## Sparky

Lookout for quicksand..  

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't go near! 

R


----------



## Sylkkiss

Real good advice.

E


----------



## Tish

Early Warning System

M


----------



## Kaila

Modify the plan.

N


----------



## Lavinia

Note the landmarks.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Serve   up  breakfast.

T


----------



## Sparky

There's no milk... 

K


----------



## Pink Biz

Keep shopping then.

N


----------



## Kaila

None in stock.

K


----------



## Patch

Kindly serve coffee!

E


----------



## Kaila

Even without cream?

M


----------



## Jace

Make mine black! 

K


----------



## Kaila

'Kay, @Jace  , Will-do!  

O


----------



## Tish

Open the Coffee


----------



## Kaila

Eat something first? 

T


----------



## Jace

Treat yourself! 

F


----------



## Kaila

Free cake now!  


W


----------



## Jace

Will you do!

O


----------



## Kaila

(3 word sentences, @Jace )

Own a coffeemaker?

R


----------



## Jace

Right you were!

E


----------



## Kaila

Enjoying the fun! 

N


----------



## Jace

Not like you!

U


----------



## JustBonee

Use your imagination.

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Not right now.

W


----------



## Gemma

When should you?

U


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Usually after lunch.

H


----------



## JustBonee

Have   a  nap.

P


----------



## Jace

Please be quiet! 

T


----------



## MMinSoCal

Tell me more.

E


----------



## Jace

Evidently, I can't!

T


----------



## MMinSoCal

Try to whisper.

R


----------



## Kaila

Race to finish?

H


----------



## MMinSoCal

Heaven can wait.


----------



## JustBonee

That's  best  part.

T


----------



## tinytn

Take a break.

K


----------



## Sparky

Kan't wait forever.. 

R


----------



## Kaila

Rules get broken. 

N


----------



## Jace

Never say that! 

T


----------



## MMinSoCal

Trust no one.

E


----------



## Jace

Evidently, that's so! 

O


----------



## MMinSoCal

Often saying EVIDENTLY!

Y


----------



## Jace

You better believe! 

E


----------



## Sylkkiss

Evidently, I will...

L


----------



## MMinSoCal

Laughing out loud! 

D


----------



## Jace

Doing it anyway!

Y


----------



## MMinSoCal

You know it! 

T


----------



## Jace

Truth be told!  
 D


----------



## MMinSoCal

Don't tell anyone. 

E


----------



## Tish

Everyone already knows

S


----------



## MMinSoCal

My husband, too?


----------



## Sassycakes

Only for fun

N


----------



## Kaila

Not today, thanks.

S


----------



## MMinSoCal

So maybe tomorrow?

W


----------



## Lavinia

Wait and see

E


----------



## Sparky

Early or earlier...

R


----------



## MMinSoCal

Rather too early.

Y


----------



## JustBonee

Yawn and stretch.

H


----------



## Kaila

Hello on Sunday. 

Y


----------



## MMinSoCal

Yesterday was fun.

N


----------



## Kaila

Needed a nap.

P


----------



## MMinSoCal

Please don't snore.

E


----------



## Tish

Excuse your self

F


----------



## MMinSoCal

For what, dear?

R


----------



## Kaila

Remember my snoring?  

G


----------



## Jace

Gee, that you?


----------



## Kaila

Under the blanket.

T


----------



## Jace

Taking it easy 

Y


----------



## Chris P Bacon

You always do!

O


----------



## Jace

Oh! You kid!

D


----------



## MMinSoCal

Driving me nuts!

S


----------



## Lavinia

Sit and rest.

T


----------



## Jace

Take it easy! 

Y


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Yep, will do!

O


----------



## MMinSoCal

On whose bed?

D


----------



## Kaila

Dinner served later.

R


----------



## Sparky

Remember the ketchup..

P


----------



## Kaila

Please no ketchup!    

P


----------



## Lavinia

Pickles ok instead?

D


----------



## Jace

Don't ask me! 

E


----------



## Gemma

Enjoy some mustard.

D


----------



## Patch

Ditch the mustard!!!!

D


----------



## Tish

Diet cheese perhaps?

S


----------



## Sparky

Spinachburgers might work...

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep on trying!!! 



G


----------



## Jace

Go for it! 

T


----------



## Kaila

Too many distractions!

S


----------



## Lavinia

Select just one.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eventually we must.

T


----------



## Lavinia

Time to choose.

E


----------



## Jace

Enough said, already!

Y


----------



## tinytn

You said it!!

Y


----------



## Patch

Touch the stars!

S


----------



## Tish

Someone, Please choose.

E


----------



## Gemma

Eat out tonight!

T


----------



## MMinSoCal

Take out preferred.

D


----------



## Jace

Doesn't Interest me! 

E


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Everyone, let’s go!

O


----------



## MMinSoCal

On my way!

Y


----------



## Jace

You go on! 

N


----------



## Lavinia

Not ready yet.

T


----------



## Murrmurr

Time is precious.

S


----------



## Sparky

Seconds are ticking.. 

G


----------



## Jace

Gotta get goin' !

N


----------



## JustBonee

Nice  walking  day ...

Y


----------



## Jace

Yes, it is! 

S


----------



## Kaila

Sorta chilly though!  

H


----------



## Jace

Hang in there! 

E


----------



## Kaila

Exceptional heating required!  

D


----------



## Jace

Didn't know that! 

T


----------



## Kaila

Teach somebody something. 

G


----------



## Tish

Good to know

W


----------



## Jace

Way to go!

O


----------



## Patch

Odd man out!!!

T


----------



## MMinSoCal

No one excluded.


----------



## Gemma

Dude needs help.

P


----------



## Lavinia

Pass the buck

K


----------



## MMinSoCal

Keep the change.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eliminate wasteful spending.

G


----------



## Sparky

Get piggy bank... 

K


----------



## Kaila

Key perhaps needed.

D


----------



## Jace

Didn't know that! 

T


----------



## MMinSoCal

Try the hammer.

R


----------



## Jace

Really, no way! 

Y


----------



## MMinSoCal

Yeah, why not?

T


----------



## Kaila

Too much glass?

S


----------



## Sylkkiss

Safe is steel

L


----------



## MMinSoCal

Let’s break it!

T


----------



## Tish

Too much force

E


----------



## Jace

Enough already, please!

E


----------



## Kaila

Eggshells are strong.

G


----------



## Jace

Go for it! 

T


----------



## Kaila

Take your time.

E


----------



## Lavinia

Empty it slowly.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yikes.. nothing left..  

T


----------



## Tish

Table for two?


----------



## MMinSoCal

Outside or indoors?

S


----------



## Kaila

Step right in.

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon

You don't mind?

D


----------



## Kaila

@Chris P Bacon 
 Start with N


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Kaila said:


> @Chris P Bacon
> Start with N


Oops, sawwy!


----------



## MMinSoCal

Not at all!

L


----------



## Kaila

Liked the fun!   

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon

No, loved it!

T


----------



## MMinSoCal

Tell us more!

E


----------



## Kaila

....(_good night all   )_


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Eeek, a mouse!  

E


----------



## MMinSoCal

Eeek, a pig! 

G


----------



## Lavinia

Goats are smelly.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yaks don't mind 

D


----------



## Patch

Do yaks yack? 

K


----------



## Kaila

Keys Kept Safe?

E


----------



## Lavinia

Eyes are watching.

G


----------



## MMinSoCal

Grab some beer.

R


----------



## Tish

Really, right now?

W


----------



## MMinSoCal

We think so.

O


----------



## Lavinia

Open it later.

R


----------



## Sparky

Really can't wait.. 

T


----------



## Tish

Today looks good.


----------



## MMinSoCal

Drinks on me!

E


----------



## Kaila

Eggs are broken!

N


----------



## MMinSoCal

No one cares!

S


----------



## Kaila

Slippery floor though!  

H


----------



## MMinSoCal

Hold on tight!

T


----------



## Kaila

To the railing?

G


----------



## MMinSoCal

Grab your husband!

D


----------



## Lavinia

Don't have one!

E


----------



## Kaila

Extra roommate then? 

N


----------



## Tish

Nope, don't care.


----------



## Kaila

Every available option.

N


----------



## JustBonee

New  ideas  needed.

D


----------



## MMinSoCal

Dating site maybe?

E


----------



## Lavinia

Eliminate the weirdos.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Save  the  day.

Y


----------



## MMinSoCal

You know it!

T


----------



## Kaila

Told you so!  



O


----------



## Sparky

Over to you..   

U


----------



## Lavinia

Utterly useless advice.

E


----------



## Kaila

Except for ending.

G


----------



## Tish

Got anything new?

W


----------



## JustBonee

Wait  a  bit.

T


----------



## Sylkkiss

Too much waiting...

G


----------



## JustBonee

Get  some  rest.

T


----------



## MMinSoCal

Take five, yes!

S


----------



## Patch

Stop the snoring!!!

G


----------



## Jackie23

Go to bed.

D


----------



## Patch

Day has dawned!

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't disturb them.

M


----------



## MMinSoCal

Mind your manners.

S


----------



## Kaila

Study the information.

N


----------



## MMinSoCal

Nothing to do.

O


----------



## Kaila

Order a book?

K


----------



## MMinSoCal

Kiss a frog.

G


----------



## Jace

Go for it! 

T


----------



## MMinSoCal

The frog stinks.

S


----------



## Jace

So, hold nose! 

E


----------



## MMinSoCal

Extremely strong odor.

R


----------



## Kaila

Rain expected soon.

N


----------



## Sparky

No umbrellas around.. 

D


----------



## JustBonee

Damp  weather here.

E


----------



## Kaila

Enter train Southward.  

D


----------



## JustBonee

Do  some   research...

H


----------



## Kaila

Have some lunch.

H


----------



## Sparky

Hippoburgers are off... 

F


----------



## Kaila

Filled with air?

R


----------



## Tish

Run for cover!


----------



## Patch

Running right now!!!!

W


----------



## Kaila

Where'd everyone go?

O


----------



## Gemma

Over there, look! 

K


----------



## MMinSoCal

Killing some time.

E


----------



## Lavinia

Easy to do!

O


----------



## Sassycakes

Only for you !

U


----------



## Kaila

Understood the situation.

N


----------



## tinytn

Now lets play    

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, good idea!   

A


----------



## Sparky

Are there prizes...

S


----------



## Kaila

Sorry, none today!      

Y


----------



## Sylkkiss

Yodel with Sparky....

Y


----------



## Tish

Yodeling with Sparky


----------



## Gemma

Yanking Sparky's leg. 

G


----------



## MMinSoCal

Gee, poor Sparky.

Y


----------



## Jace

Yes, that's him!  

M


----------



## MMinSoCal

Mangy Little Mutt

T


----------



## Jace

That's too bad! 

D


----------



## MMinSoCal

Deserving of Love

E


----------



## Jace

Ever so much! 

H


----------



## Kaila

He's our friend!

D


----------



## MMinSoCal

Dog and man.

N


----------



## Sparky

Never knew that.. 

T


----------



## Kaila

Told you before. 

E


----------



## Tish

Every one has

S


----------



## MMinSoCal

Stop asking then.

N


----------



## Patch

No more arguing!!!

G


----------



## JustBonee

Get some  rest.

T


----------



## Raven

Take a nap.

P


----------



## Kaila

Pillow is soft.

T


----------



## MMinSoCal

Try my pillow.

W


----------



## Kaila

Will it flatten?  

N


----------



## MMinSoCal

No, should it?


----------



## Kaila

Torn in corner!  

R


----------



## MMinSoCal

Repair or trash?

H


----------



## Kaila

Here's some thread.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't use Sellotape? 

E


----------



## Kaila

End of roll. 

L


----------



## Tish

Let's try again.

N


----------



## Sassycakes

Not right now.

W


----------



## Sylkkiss

Will glue work

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep the container.

R


----------



## Patch

Rattlesnakes rattling religiously.

Y


----------



## MMinSoCal

Yesterday is gone.

E


----------



## Kaila

Ever coming back?

K


----------



## MMinSoCal

Keep me posted.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't have stamp.. 

P


----------



## MMinSoCal

Please text me.

E


----------



## Patch

Expect it soon.

N


----------



## Tish

Next Subject Please.

E


----------



## Kaila

Ending daytime soon.

N


----------



## MMinSoCal

Nearing bed time.

E


----------



## Kaila

Early start, tomorrow.

W


----------



## MMinSoCal

Work day Monday.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes and appointment.

T


----------



## MMinSoCal

Time for bed.  (good night!)

D


----------



## Kaila

Did everyone sleep?

P


----------



## Sparky

Pea under mattress.. 

S


----------



## Kaila

Significant sleep disruption! ^^

N


----------



## Tish

Not a Pea! 

A


----------



## Kaila

A giant pod!

D


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Didn't feel that.

T


----------



## Sparky

That seems odd...

D


----------



## Kaila

Did it squish?  

H


----------



## Tish

Have a look.

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep your distance!  


*E*


----------



## Sparky

Explore with caution...  

N


----------



## Kaila

Note anything *unusual!  



L*


----------



## Tish

Let me see.

E


----------



## JustBonee

Every  which  way  ....

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yes maybe no.. 

O


----------



## Kaila

On other hand......

D


----------



## Tish

Don't procrastinate already.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You're ready *now?   

W*


----------



## JustBonee

Wait   a  while.

E


----------



## Kaila

Everyone seems impatient.

T


----------



## RubyK

That's your opinion.

N


----------



## Kaila

Not truly though. 

H


----------



## Chris P Bacon

He did it!

T


----------



## JustBonee

That's  the idea.

A


----------



## RubyK

And your proof?

F


----------



## Sparky

Find a witness... 

S


----------



## Gemma

Sparky knows who! 

O


----------



## Kaila

Ominous clouds approaching.

G


----------



## Tish

Get the Umbrella


A


----------



## Kaila

Add some raingear.

R


----------



## Jackie23

Race to shelter.

R


----------



## Patch

Rain pouring down!

N


----------



## Sparky

Need waterproof cakes 

S


----------



## Patch

"Sponge" cake, perhaps??

S


----------



## Tish

Sounds kinda soggy

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, it does!

S


----------



## Sparky

Squeezing could help..

P


----------



## JustBonee

Pull  the plug.

G


----------



## Kaila

Guess what happened!

D


----------



## Sylkkiss

Drain is clogged?

D


----------



## Tish

Damn, not again.


----------



## Kaila

Never dull moment!

T


----------



## Lavinia

Television is boring.

G


----------



## Kaila

Getting pet goldfish.  

H


----------



## Jace

Hardly A PET!


----------



## Kaila

True, I agree!  

E


----------



## Sparky

Emus are interesting.. 

G


----------



## Kaila

Getting one soon?

N


----------



## Tish

No, you're not.

T


----------



## Kaila

Too darn BIG!  ^^^^^     

G


----------



## Sylkkiss

Goats are cute

E


----------



## Kaila

Easier to feed!   

D


----------



## Lavinia

Don't they smell?

L


----------



## Sparky

Llamas think so..  

O


----------



## Tish

Poor smelly goats.


----------



## Gemma

Should bathe them. 

M


----------



## Kaila

Must use soap!  


P


----------



## Gemma

Probably just shampoo.

O


----------



## Lavinia

Or washing-up liquid.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't use bleach.. 

H


----------



## Kaila

Hoofs need brush-up.

P


----------



## Lavinia

Polish their horns.

S


----------



## Kaila

Snacks after finished.

D


----------



## Sylkkiss

Drinks all around.

E


----------



## Tish

Everyone gather around.

D


----------



## Kaila

Did you go?

*O*


----------



## Patch

Of course, dear.  

R


----------



## Kaila

Rode the train?

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon

I drove it!


----------



## Gemma

Kaila said:


> Rode the train?
> 
> N


*N*

No, jet ski.

*I*


----------



## Patch

In the water?

R


----------



## Lavinia

Riding the waves.

S


----------



## Murrmurr

Surfing or stroking?

G


----------



## Kaila

Gonna take lessons?  



S


----------



## Sparky

Seen any sharks.. 

S


----------



## Kaila

Seldom on land.  ^^^^

D


----------



## Lavinia

Dinosaurs ate them.

M


----------



## Tish

Mongeese ate too.

O


----------



## Kaila

Overly full now?

W


----------



## Patch

Wanting more peanuts!

S


----------



## Kaila

Save me two!

O


----------



## Patch

One per person!

N


----------



## Kaila

Need a sandwich.

H


----------



## Sparky

Have some stew.. 

W


----------



## Kaila

With a spoon?

N


----------



## Sparky

No, maybe fork..   

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep losing them.  

M


----------



## Patch

Maybe they're hiding.

G


----------



## Kaila

Gone since Monday.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling detective needed...

D


----------



## Lavinia

Dutch or Swiss?

S


----------



## Kaila

Send him both!      

H


----------



## Sparky

Half is enough..  

H


----------



## Raven

Hide the cookies.

S


----------



## Kaila

Sip some tea.

A


----------



## tinytn

Almond Cookies anyone?

E


----------



## Kaila

Everyone loves them!  

M


----------



## tinytn

Me included too,,

O


----------



## Lavinia

Ought to resist.

T


----------



## Kaila

Too irresistibly delicious! 

S


----------



## JustBonee

Sounds  so good.

D


----------



## Kaila

Done with eating?

G


----------



## Sparky

Gateau not finished.. 

D


----------



## Sylkkiss

Donuts with glaze...

E


----------



## Gemma

Eclairs are better

R


----------



## Jace

Rather have gelato 

O


----------



## Lavinia

Or perhaps trifle.

E


----------



## Patch

Enunciate your words!

S


----------



## Tish

Sorry, will do.


----------



## Lavinia

Or will mumble!

E


----------



## Sparky

Eat crackers first... 

T


----------



## Lavinia

Try them toasted.

D


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Toasted? No way!


----------



## Kaila

Lavinia said:


> Try them toasted.
> 
> D


Do I hafta?  

A


----------



## Jace

Always tastes better 

R


----------



## Kaila

Really prefer plain.  

N


----------



## Jace

Never mind, then!

N


----------



## Tish

Nutella is nice.


----------



## Sassycakes

Eggs are Better


R


----------



## Kaila

Roll them around?

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't crack em" 

M


----------



## Kaila

Mine is broken.  

N


----------



## tinytn

Need some tape!! 

E


----------



## Kaila

Extra is necessary!

Y


----------



## tinytn

Yes of course !!  

E


----------



## Kaila

Egg badly damaged. 

D


----------



## tinytn

Did you ? huh?

H


----------



## Kaila

Handful rolled out.   

T


----------



## tinytn

Thats too bad,

D


----------



## Lavinia

Decorate for Easter.

R


----------



## Kaila

Rescue chocolate rabbits.


S


----------



## Lavinia

Sow sunflower seeds.

S


----------



## Kaila

Send some abroad.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't bother now..

W


----------



## Kaila

We'd regret it?

T


----------



## JustBonee

Time  will tell.

L


----------



## Patch

Let time fly!

Y


----------



## Tish

You're joking, right?

T


----------



## Kaila

Teases too much! 

H


----------



## Gemma

Humor is best.

T


----------



## Sassycakes

Talk to me

E


----------



## Lavinia

Even senseless chatter?

R


----------



## Kaila

Regular laughter needed!

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't want clowns...

S


----------



## Kaila

Simple friendly humor.  

R


----------



## Tish

Right, laughing yet?

T


----------



## Patch

Tell more jokes!

S


----------



## JustBonee

Sing  a   song.

G


----------



## Kaila

Guess the title.

E


----------



## Murrmurr

Easier if you offer a hint.

T


----------



## Kaila

Murrmurr said:


> Easier if you offer a hint.
> 
> T


These posts are supposed to be 3-words, but yours gave me a big laugh. Thank you for that!

T

Take a nap. 


P


----------



## Gemma

Pillow needs fluffed. 

D


----------



## tinytn

Doesn't  look flat !

T


----------



## Kaila

Too settled though.

H


----------



## Lavinia

Herbs inside it.

T


----------



## Gemma

Try feather pillow.

W


----------



## Sparky

Without lumps though 

H


----------



## Kaila

Herb twigs hurt!

T


----------



## Lavinia

Triggers allergy too

O


----------



## Raven

Observe the clouds.

S


----------



## Kaila

Some suggest _sheep.  

P_


----------



## Tish

Please shear them.

M


----------



## Murrmurr

Kaila said:


> These posts are supposed to be 3-words, but yours gave me a big laugh. Thank you for that!
> 
> T
> 
> Take a nap.
> 
> 
> P


(Oh yeah. My bad. ....Easier with hint.  Fixed)


----------



## Kaila

Tish said:


> Please shear them.
> 
> M



Maybe with design?  

N


----------



## Patch

No shearer near!

R


----------



## Kaila

Return possibly tomorrow?

W


----------



## Jace

Well, maybe so!

O


----------



## Patch

Own your mistakes.

S


----------



## Kaila

Situation requires talent.

T


----------



## Jace

Truth be told 

D


----------



## Pink Biz

Don't lie now.

W


----------



## JustBonee

*Walk  the line.

E*


----------



## Patch

Expect to succeed.  

D


----------



## Kaila

Do your homework.

K


----------



## Jace

Keep the faith


----------



## Kaila

Hold hope dear.

R


----------



## Sparky

Right, will do.. 

O


----------



## Jace

Openly say so! 

O


----------



## Lavinia

Overcome the problem.

M


----------



## Kaila

Moderate the effects.

S


----------



## Jace

Stand and deliver 

R


----------



## Gemma

Right after dinner.

R


----------



## Tish

Ready for dessert

T


----------



## Jace

Thoroughly, what's it? 

T


----------



## Kaila

Triple layer cakes!

S


----------



## Jace

Simply delicious, thanks! 

S


----------



## Kaila

Stay for seconds!  

S


----------



## Jace

Shucks, no problem.

M


----------



## Lavinia

Must leave early.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yesterday is finished.

D


----------



## JustBonee

Day  trip due.

E


----------



## Sparky

Extra sandwiches prepared.. 

D


----------



## Tish

Drinks as well

L


----------



## Kaila

Let's go soon! 

N


----------



## Sassycakes

Needing more time

E


----------



## Kaila

Exhausted but okay.

Y


----------



## Lavinia

Yard is tidied.

D


----------



## Sparky

Dust the grass.. 

S


----------



## Lavinia

Sweep the hearth

H


----------



## Kaila

Hoard the flowers.  



S


----------



## Tish

Some Vases needed.

D


----------



## Kaila

Deliver quickly, requested!




D


----------



## Patch

Delivery driver ill!!!

L


----------



## Kaila

Late again, then. 


N


----------



## Patch

Never say never!

R


----------



## Lavinia

Review your opinion.

N


----------



## Pink Biz

Not today, dear.

R


----------



## Sparky

Ratatouille gone cold..

D


----------



## Kaila

Doesn't stove work?  

K


----------



## Tish

Keep adding wood.

D


----------



## Lavinia

Days getting longer.

R


----------



## Patch

Regurgitating rotten radishes!!

S


----------



## Kaila

Settle your stomach.

H


----------



## Lavinia

Hunger is distracting.

G


----------



## Sparky

Go unicycling instead..

D


----------



## Tish

Don't go there.

E


----------



## RubyK

Eat your peas.

S


----------



## Kaila

Sent them back.  

K


----------



## Lavinia

Kittens are cute.

E


----------



## JustBonee

Enjoy  all pets.

S


----------



## Kaila

Sliced my banana.  

A


----------



## Sylkkiss

Ate my vegetables.

S


----------



## Lavinia

Sprinkled with garlic.

C


----------



## Sparky

Custard is OK.. 

K


----------



## Jace

Kindly pass it.

T


----------



## Gemma

Tongs work well.

L


----------



## Jace

Let's use 'em

M


----------



## Sassycakes

Maybe Maybe Not


T


----------



## Jace

That will do

O


----------



## Kaila

Overhead canopy Useful?  

L


----------



## Patch

Light the torches!!!!

S


----------



## Tish

Some are wet.

T


----------



## Jace

That's too bad.

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't doubt progress!

S


----------



## Patch

Spring into action!

N


----------



## Jace

Never too late 

E


----------



## Lavinia

Ever the optimist.

T


----------



## Autumn72

Not on today.

O


----------



## Lavinia

You busy then?

N


----------



## Jace

Not so much 

H


----------



## Sassycakes

How much Then 

N


----------



## Jace

Never too much 

H


----------



## JustBonee

Hold an advantage.

E


----------



## Kaila

Early is best!

T


----------



## Sparky

There's always tomorrow.. 

W


----------



## Patch

What, me worry???

Y


----------



## Lavinia

You have wrinkles.

S


----------



## Tish

Sunlight is fading.

G


----------



## Kaila

Going indoors then?

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon

No, staying outside.

E


----------



## Sparky

Evening's fast approaching.. 

G


----------



## Lavinia

Getting dark now.

W


----------



## Tish

Where's the torch?

H


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Hold my beer!

R


----------



## Patch

Respect your elders!!!

S


----------



## Lavinia

Shan't, so there!

E


----------



## Sparky

Expect a rebellion.. 

N


----------



## Tish

Now it's time.

E


----------



## Lavinia

Enough talking, already.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You're fed up?

P


----------



## Patch

Pretending I'm important!!

T


----------



## Kaila

Take your turn.

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Nope, not me!


----------



## Lavinia

Eliminate the opposition.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Lavinia

Kick them out.

T


----------



## Sparky

_Back to N_

Never mind that

T


----------



## Raven

Take a nap.

P


----------



## Lavinia

Pop a pill.

L


----------



## Kaila

Leaky faucets fixed.

D


----------



## Tish

Don't forget me.

E


----------



## Kaila

Easy to remember.  

R


----------



## Patch

Recommend a doctor.

R


----------



## Lavinia

Ring the doorbell.

L


----------



## Patch

Lighten your load.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't start dallying... 

G


----------



## Lavinia

Gird your loins.

S


----------



## Tish

Sing a song.

G


----------



## Patch

Guillotine blade sharpened.

D


----------



## Lavinia

Down it goes.

S


----------



## Sparky

Stop it now.. 

W


----------



## Sassycakes

Why stop now

W


----------



## Lavinia

We are busy.

Y


----------



## Tish

Yes you are

E


----------



## Patch

Enjoying exciting events.

S


----------



## Sassycakes

Summer is coming

T


----------



## Kaila

Sassycakes said:


> Summer is coming
> 
> T


G
Going camping soon?

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon

No, not me.

E


----------



## Autumn72

Everyone is invited

D


----------



## Autumn72

Don't go West

T


----------



## Lavinia

Try East instead.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't have map.. 

P


----------



## Lavinia

Plan your route.

E


----------



## Sylkkiss

Everybody likes trains

S


----------



## Gemma

Some like walking

G


----------



## Tish

Girls don't care

E


----------



## Autumn72

Even men do

O


----------



## Lavinia

Oil the wheels.

S


----------



## Autumn72

Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## Sparky

All that jazz.. 

Z


----------



## Lavinia

Zip that fly!

Y


----------



## Autumn72

You belong somewhere

E


----------



## Gemma

E

Except in jail

L


----------



## Kaila

Look out window.

W


----------



## Tish

What's out there?

E


----------



## Kaila

Evergreen tree branches. 

S


----------



## Autumn72

Sweet Dreams Love

E


----------



## Lavinia

Early start needed.

D


----------



## Autumn72

Don't wait long

G


----------



## oldaunt

Go home now.

H


----------



## Autumn72

Wait for me

E


----------



## Gemma

Ever get annoyed?

D


----------



## Autumn72

Double shots given

N


----------



## Lavinia

Needle phobia conquered.

D


----------



## Kaila

Darning my sock.

K


----------



## Sparky

Knit another one..   

E


----------



## Sylkkiss

Easy patterns, please

E


----------



## Tish

Even easier ones

S


----------



## Kaila

Save the yarn!

N


----------



## Lavinia

None left over.

R


----------



## Kaila

Ready to shop?

P


----------



## Lavinia

Purse is empty.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yours already is?

S


----------



## Lavinia

Silent when shaken!

N


----------



## Kaila

Nothing at all? 



L


----------



## Sparky

Less is more.. 

E


----------



## Lavinia

Evening out cancelled.

D


----------



## Patch

Darn the luck!!!

K


----------



## Tish

Kick the ball

L


----------



## Medusa

Learn the game

E


----------



## Citygirl

*End of time!

E*


----------



## MountainRa

Every single time.

K


----------



## Kaila

MountainRa said:


> Every single time.


E

Every member counts!

S


----------



## Lavinia

So join in.

N


----------



## Medusa

Now or later.

L


----------



## Lavinia

Read the rules.

S


----------



## MountainRa

Shine bright star

T


----------



## RubyK

Read the book.

K


----------



## Medusa

Keep the cover.

R


----------



## Lavinia

Rip it up.

P


----------



## Tish

Paste it in

N


----------



## Patch

Needing glue purchased??  

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't leave now.

W


----------



## Lavinia

What is wrong?

G


----------



## Kaila

Get the binoculars.

S


----------



## Sparky

See anything suspicious..  

S


----------



## Raven

Sign the paper.

R


----------



## Lavinia

Report it quick!

K


----------



## Pink Biz

Keep the faith.

H


----------



## Patch

Honor your promises.

S


----------



## Tish

Say what now?


----------



## Kaila

Where's he going?

G


----------



## Lavinia

Grant a wish.

H


----------



## Raven

Help a friend.

D


----------



## Kaila

Donate useful item.

M


----------



## Lavinia

Money buys things.

S


----------



## Sparky

Some are cheap

P


----------



## Tish

Plenty are not.

T


----------



## Kaila

Taxes added on.

N


----------



## MountainRa

Not my problem

M


----------



## Patch

Maybe math problems?

S


----------



## Sparky

Sum it up... 

P


----------



## Kaila

Post your result.

T


----------



## Tish

Today or tomorrow?

W


----------



## Kaila

Would Saturday do?

O


----------



## Patch

Overtime pay required!!

D


----------



## Pink Biz

Don't be greedy.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You want seconds?

S


----------



## Pink Biz

Sure, thank you.

U


----------



## Sparky

Uneaten pie filling.. 

G


----------



## MountainRa

Grab a slice

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat your full!

L


----------



## Tish

Leave nothing behind.


----------



## Pink Biz

Donuts are next!


----------



## Gemma

Take them away!

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yogurt or yam.. 

M


----------



## Kaila

Mainly hot soup.

P


----------



## Tish

Pumpkin or Tomato?

O


----------



## Kaila

Oh, *your* decision! 

N


----------



## tinytn

Not pumpkin soup!

P


----------



## Lavinia

Prefer pumpkin pie.

E


----------



## Patch

Eating rabbit stew!

W


----------



## Kaila

We'll eat _later!  

R_


----------



## Sparky

Right after whatsit.. 

T


----------



## Kaila

Too late now.  

W


----------



## Tish

Wasting time away

Y


----------



## Patch

Yonder lies Fido.

O


----------



## Lavinia

On his guard.

D


----------



## Patch

Does he bite?

E


----------



## JustBonee

Easy does it.

T


----------



## Kaila

Time to return?

N


----------



## Sparky

Not going there... 

E


----------



## Kaila

Ever try juggling?

G


----------



## Pink Biz

Goodness gracious, no.

O


----------



## Lavinia

Only for practise.

E


----------



## Tish

Everyone should try.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodel while juggling... 

G


----------



## Kaila

Guitar music accompaniment?

T


----------



## Sparky

Tambourine tapping too.. 

O


----------



## Lavinia

Or just humming.

G


----------



## Kaila

Gum chewing permitted? 

D


----------



## JustBonee

Don't think so ...

O


----------



## Kaila

Okay, no gum.  

M


----------



## Patch

Magicians performing tricks?

S


----------



## Tish

Some actually disappear.

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Return it tomorrow!

W*


----------



## Kaila

Weekend days closed.

D


----------



## Patch

Days getting longer.

R


----------



## Kaila

Really pretty sunsets.

S


----------



## Lavinia

Savour it all.

L


----------



## JustBonee

Love early Spring.

G


----------



## Lavinia

Get out there.

E


----------



## Tish

Enough orders already.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yolks are separated?

D


----------



## Lavinia

Dip your toe.

E


----------



## Kaila

Elbow tip instead? 

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't start that... 

T


----------



## Tish

Toes are out.

T


----------



## Lavinia

Toenails too long?

G


----------



## JustBonee

Get some clippers.

S


----------



## Sparky

Sharpen the scissors.. 

S


----------



## Lavinia

Soften with oil.

L


----------



## Patch

Lanolin might work.

K


----------



## Tish

Keep them short

T


----------



## tinytn

Paint them Red !!

D


----------



## Lavinia

Don't bite them!

M


----------



## Tish

Make them stop

P


----------



## Citygirl

*Put it down!

N*


----------



## Patch

Now or later??

R


----------



## Lavinia

Resist the urge

E


----------



## Sparky

Expect a problem..  

M


----------



## Tish

Me again, Really?

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You are next!

T*


----------



## tinytn

Time to go

O


----------



## Patch

Orderly exit required.

D


----------



## Lavinia

Don't cause trouble.

E


----------



## Sparky

Emus blocking door...

R


----------



## Lavinia

Remove them gently.

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Yesterday was nice!

E*


----------



## Patch

Expect better tomorrow!

W


----------



## Tish

Well, let's rethink.

K


----------



## Patch

Keep pushing forward.

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't use reverse

E


----------



## Kaila

Elves helping Santa.

A


----------



## Lavinia

All wearing green.

N


----------



## Sparky

Not Santa though.. 

H


----------



## Kaila

His suit's wrinkled.

D


----------



## Gemma

Does he care?

E


----------



## Kaila

Evidently, he doesn't.


T


----------



## Tish

That's too bad.

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't be sad


----------



## Lavinia

Dawn is breaking.

G


----------



## Sparky

What's she broken...

N


----------



## Lavinia

Not wind anyway!

Y


----------



## Kaila

You forgot keys?

S


----------



## Patch

Senior forgetfulness issues??

S


----------



## Kaila

Simply forgot them?  

M


----------



## Tish

Mine are missing.

G


----------



## tinytn

Get new ones!

S


----------



## Kaila

Simply order replacement?

T


----------



## Lavinia

Takes too long.

G


----------



## Sparky

Go through window.. 

W


----------



## Lavinia

Watch for boobytraps.

S


----------



## Kaila

Slide very carefully!

Y


----------



## Tish

You are Joking.


----------



## Lavinia

Getting any laughs?

S


----------



## Sparky

Sounds like hissing... 

G


----------



## Lavinia

Geese are honking.

G


----------



## Gemma

Grab your camera.

A


----------



## Kaila

Ask for help.

P


----------



## Tish

Please can I?

I


----------



## Gemma

I suppose so. 

O


----------



## Kaila

Open the door.

R


----------



## Jackie23

Rain is coming.

G


----------



## Gemma

Grab your umbrella 

A


----------



## MountainRa

Add your raincoat.

T


----------



## Lavinia

Turn on taps.

S


----------



## Patch

Storms beginning soon!

N


----------



## Lavinia

Now that's correct.

T


----------



## Kaila

That's truly terrific!

C


----------



## Sparky

Can't believe it... 

T


----------



## Kaila

Too unlikely, eh? 

H


----------



## tinytn

Hey , ..never know   

W


----------



## Gemma

Weather is unpredictable.

E


----------



## tinytn

Easter was beautiful

L


----------



## Kaila

Last chilly nights.


S


----------



## Tish

Spring is here

E


----------



## Kaila

Early morning's brisk.

K


----------



## Lavinia

Kettle is boiling.

G


----------



## JustBonee

Garden  is growing.

G


----------



## MountainRa

Good luck, friend

D


----------



## Lavinia

Daffodils are finished.

D


----------



## Kaila

Done blooming now?

W


----------



## Sparky

Weeds are waiting.. 

G


----------



## Lavinia

Grass needs cutting

G


----------



## tinytn

Growing like weeds!

S


----------



## Tish

Some smoke them

M


----------



## tinytn

Makes them dopy  

Y


----------



## Patch

You are puzzling.

G


----------



## tinytn

You are here.!!

E


----------



## tinytn

Now and then,,  

N


----------



## Lavinia

Now or never.

R


----------



## Kaila

Remember your password.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't post it.. 

T


----------



## tinytn

Try to whisper.. 

R


----------



## Lavinia

Remember your manners.

S


----------



## Kaila

Shorten the hem.

M


----------



## Sassycakes

Making my dinner

R


----------



## JustBonee

Relaxing on weekend.

D


----------



## Patch

Doubted the forecast.

T


----------



## Citygirl

*The other way.

Y*


----------



## Tish

Thinking about Rain

N


----------



## Lavinia

Not forecast today.

Y


----------



## MountainRa

Yesterday was beautiful.

L


----------



## Citygirl

*Little is known!

N*


----------



## Kaila

Now let's research.

H


----------



## Sparky

How where when.. 

N


----------



## Lavinia

No idea yet.

T


----------



## tinytn

Maybe ask Google?   

E


----------



## Tish

Every search's in.

N


----------



## Lavinia

None the wiser.

R


----------



## JustBonee

Refine  your  search.

H


----------



## Sparky

Have another look... 

K


----------



## Patch

Kindness begets kindness.

S


----------



## Kaila

Simple, yet hopeful.

L


----------



## Patch

Living the dream!!!

M


----------



## Kaila

Mostly chilly nights.

S


----------



## Tish

Soft fluffy blanket.


----------



## tinytn

Loud snoring begins,,


----------



## Pink Biz

^^^^last letter first @tinytn 

S

Shut the door

R


----------



## Lavinia

Ring the doorbell.

L


----------



## Tish

Let me answer

R


----------



## Kaila

Robot in person? 

N


----------



## Citygirl

*No not yet!

T*


----------



## Gemma

Take your time.

E


----------



## tinytn

Easy does it !

T


----------



## Kaila

Tell me now.

W


----------



## Sparky

What's it about...

T


----------



## Lavinia

Try to guess.

S


----------



## Tish

Socially accepted practices

S


----------



## Kaila

Several weather tendencies.

S


----------



## tinytn

Sever Snowstorms coming? 

G


----------



## Lavinia

Get ready now.

W


----------



## JustBonee

Weather's  so unpredictable.

E


----------



## Lavinia

Empty bins today.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yet more rubbish... 

H


----------



## Kaila

Handle too loose. 

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Everyone is ready.

Y*


----------



## tinytn

yes! Lets go !!!

O


----------



## Tish

Okay, I'm ready.

Y


----------



## Lavinia

Yet I'm not.

T


----------



## Kaila

Take the train.

N


----------



## Lavinia

No schedule today.

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You are right!

T*


----------



## Kaila

To be determined?  (TBD )

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't start stopping.. 

G


----------



## Citygirl

Get going, now!

W


----------



## Kaila

Sparky said:


> Don't start stopping..
> 
> G


I am wondering if there's any difference between this, and
_Don't stop starting..._


----------



## Kaila

W

We're coming soon!

N


----------



## Tish

Not soon enough.


----------



## Lavinia

Head is muddled.

D


----------



## JustBonee

Damage  control  needed.

D


----------



## Sparky

Donuts won't help... 

P


----------



## Kaila

Please pour tea.

A


----------



## Tish

Any cake here?

E


----------



## Patch

Eating it later!

R


----------



## Kaila

Raspberry fruity frosting?

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Going home now!

W*


----------



## Lavinia

Weather is uncertain

N


----------



## Kaila

No Plan B?  

B


----------



## Sassycakes

Bring Baby's Bottle

C


----------



## Kaila

E

Every bit helps.

S


----------



## Sparky

Square or round.. 

D


----------



## Lavinia

Does it fit?

T


----------



## Kaila

Too large perhaps?

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Some like it!

T*


----------



## Tish

Time to eat

T


----------



## Kaila

Toasty warm food.

D


----------



## Sassycakes

Did you eat

T


----------



## Kaila

Tasted it slowly.

Y


----------



## Lavinia

Yummy with chocolate.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eggs preferred plain.

N


----------



## Citygirl

*No it isn't!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Take your sweater.

R


----------



## Sparky

Right, where to.. 

O


----------



## Lavinia

Open to suggestions.

S


----------



## tinytn

Sweaters too hot!

T


----------



## Kaila

Two muddy boots! 

S


----------



## Tish

Shake them off

F


----------



## Lavinia

Fluff them up.

P


----------



## JustBonee

Pick  yourself  up.

P


----------



## Citygirl

*Put that down!

N*


----------



## Lavinia

Now listen here!

E


----------



## Sparky

Ears are waiting... 

G


----------



## Lavinia

Geese are honking.

G


----------



## tinytn

Girls are singing !

G


----------



## Lavinia

Giggling girls irritate.

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone's now leaving!   

G


----------



## Lavinia

Got offended perhaps

S


----------



## Kaila

See them tomorrow.

W


----------



## Tish

Wait one Second.

D


----------



## Kaila

Did you rush?

H


----------



## Lavinia

Have forgotten something?

G


----------



## Kaila

Get an extra?

A


----------



## JustBonee

All   out   effort.

T


----------



## Kaila

Take your dog.

G


----------



## Sparky

Goldfish are easier...

R


----------



## Kaila

Rainbow fish book?   

K


----------



## Lavinia

Kittens are possible.

E


----------



## tinytn

Elephants maybe too??


----------



## Lavinia

On your lap?

P


----------



## Kaila

Post a photo?

O


----------



## Tish

Open the wine


----------



## Kaila

Entertain the guests.

S


----------



## Gemma

Share the Tequila! 

A


----------



## Kaila

Answer the door!

R


----------



## Lavinia

Read the newspaper.

R


----------



## Kaila

Rate the articles.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Survey is included.

D


----------



## Kaila

Didn't reply promptly! 

Y


----------



## Tish

Yesterday is gone.

E


----------



## Kaila

Early breakfast tomorrow.

W


----------



## Citygirl

*Where are you?

U*


----------



## Lavinia

Under the stairs.

S


----------



## Gemma

Sneaky hiding place

E


----------



## Lavinia

Everyone knows it.

T


----------



## Sparky

That's too many.. 

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You got that?

T*


----------



## tinytn

*This,.. no that,,

T*


----------



## Lavinia

Try keeping secrets.

S


----------



## Patch

Silence the pessimists!!

S


----------



## Tish

Shhhhh... Too Noisy.

Y


----------



## Lavinia

Yelling is forbidden.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need stronger earplugs... 

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Shut the Door!

R*


----------



## tinytn

*Ring  the doorbell !!

L*


----------



## Lavinia

Let dog out.

T


----------



## Tish

Teather him first.

T


----------



## Kaila

Teach by example.

E


----------



## Sassycakes

Every kid plays

S


----------



## RubyK

Show your strength.

H


----------



## Lavinia

Heat up left-overs.

S


----------



## Sparky

Semolina with ketchup... 

P


----------



## Kaila

Pack your dinner.

R


----------



## Tish

Right away, please.

E


----------



## Lavinia

Easy to say!

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yes, could be.. 

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Eat your dinner!

R*


----------



## Lavinia

Reserve your table.

E


----------



## Tish

Eclairs for dessert?

T


----------



## Lavinia

Throw the ball

L


----------



## Pink Biz

Love thy neighbor

R


----------



## Lavinia

Real life awaits.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Serve your time.

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone does it..

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Try it first!

T*


----------



## Lavinia

Time is passing.

G


----------



## Kaila

Get a snack.

K


----------



## JustBonee

Keep an account.

T


----------



## Sassycakes

Take My Advice 

E


----------



## Tish

Even if wrong

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Get my coat!

T*


----------



## tinytn

*Where is it  ?

T  *


----------



## Lavinia

Try the cupboard.

D


----------



## JustBonee

Don't see it.

T


----------



## Kaila

Took it shopping?

G


----------



## Sparky

Got lost again..

N


----------



## Lavinia

Need a map.

P


----------



## tinytn

*Pin it up!

P *


----------



## Tish

Pinned the coat.

T


----------



## Kaila

Time yourself pinning.  

G


----------



## Sparky

Get more pins...

S


----------



## Kaila

Such tedious work!

K


----------



## Lavinia

Knitting is easier.

R


----------



## Kaila

Rag Braiding rugs.

S


----------



## Lavinia

Sorting through scraps.

S


----------



## Kaila

Strongly woven preferred.

D


----------



## Tish

Did you know?

W


----------



## Kaila

We'll keep trying.

G


----------



## tinytn

*Give it a go*

*O*


----------



## MountainRa

Order from Amazon.

N


----------



## Lavinia

No spare cash.

H


----------



## JustBonee

Hold the line.

E


----------



## Jace

Enough is enough! 

H


----------



## Sparky

Have some more... 

E


----------



## Jace

Exactly, trying to.

O


----------



## Lavinia

Open your mind.

D


----------



## Pink Biz

Do I dare?

E


----------



## Lavinia

Extreme fear freezes.

S


----------



## Jace

Stated, so well. 

L


----------



## Sassycakes

Life is hard

D


----------



## Tish

Don't tell me.

E


----------



## Kaila

Earth is beautiful.

L


----------



## Lavinia

Let it flourish

H


----------



## JustBonee

Have  a look.

K


----------



## Sparky

Keep on looking... 

G


----------



## Kaila

Gather some seeds

S


----------



## tinytn

Seeds are old

D


----------



## Tish

Dig them up

P


----------



## Citygirl

*Put it down!

N*


----------



## Kaila

Nature is amazing.

G


----------



## Patch

Grow more grain!

N


----------



## Kaila

Never stop weeding.  

G


----------



## Patch

Garden needs tilled.

D


----------



## Sassycakes

Do it yourself

F


----------



## Patch

Fired the gardener.

R


----------



## Lavinia

Rented a house.

E


----------



## Patch

Exhausted our resources.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Saved  important  stuff.

F


----------



## tinytn

Found a vault 

T


----------



## Patch

Treasures now secured?

D


----------



## Sparky

Draw a map.. 

P


----------



## Lavinia

Plot a course

E


----------



## tinytn

East ?, West ? North ? 

H


----------



## Tish

Help I'm confused.

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Dig right here!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Each with shovel.

L


----------



## JustBonee

Leave  a  trail.

L


----------



## Kaila

Lost the marker.

R


----------



## Sparky

Retrace your steps... 

S


----------



## Pink Biz

Start right here.

T


----------



## MountainRa

Time your walk. 
( this game confuses me. Or we going alphabetical or start with last letter of last word?)

K


----------



## Citygirl

*Keep it up!

P*


----------



## tinytn

We use the Last letter of Last word,, Mountain rain,, sometimes innocent mistakes are made,,

*Pace yourself now !

W*


----------



## JustBonee

Walk straight line.

E


----------



## Gemma

Easy does it!

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Take it slow!

W*


----------



## Tish

We done yet?

T


----------



## tinytn

Time is up!

P


----------



## Kaila

MountainRa said:


> ( this game confuses me. Or we going alphabetical or start with last letter of last word?)


Not alphabetical, for this thread.  Next post starts with last letter of previous post.


----------



## Kaila

Please keep trying! 

G


----------



## Pink Biz

MountainRa said:


> ( this game confuses me. Or we going alphabetical or start with last letter of last word?)


I messed up, sorry.


----------



## Pink Biz

Go for broke.

E


----------



## Sparky

Enter with caution.. 

N


----------



## Kaila

Nimble and quick.

K


----------



## tinytn

Keep Eyes Open

L


----------



## JustBonee

tinytn said:


> Keep Eyes Ope*n*
> 
> L


N  ... now and nex*t *..

T


----------



## Lavinia

Twist and turn.

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Not right now!

W*


----------



## Lavinia

Wait a bit.

T


----------



## Tish

Time yourself, please.

E


----------



## Kaila

Efforts are appreciated.

D


----------



## Lavinia

Dust is gathering.

G


----------



## Sparky

Get the vacuum.. 

M


----------



## Kaila

Move the dresser.

R


----------



## Lavinia

Remove the cobwebs.

S


----------



## tinytn

*Sweep the floor

R*


----------



## Kaila

Rake the lawn.

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Not right now!

W *


----------



## Gemma

Watch some TV.

V


----------



## Tish

Verify your channel.

L


----------



## Lavinia

Lost the remote!

E


----------



## Kaila

_Emergency_ back-up  located?    

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't think so...

O


----------



## Kaila

Ostrich face hidden.

N


----------



## Lavinia

Nice rear view.

W


----------



## Citygirl

*What is that?

T*


----------



## Kaila

Tapioca peach pudding.

G


----------



## GoneFishin

Going to fish

H


----------



## Kaila

Have destination planned?

D


----------



## Tish

Don't think so

O


----------



## Kaila

Open to suggestions?

S


----------



## tinytn

A Lake nearby ?

Y


----------



## Kaila

Your backyard Pond?

D


----------



## tinytn

*Ducks live there?

E*


----------



## JustBonee

Every  which  way  .....


----------



## Lavinia

Yes, they're welcome.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eggs in nests.

S


----------



## tinytn

Some have none

E


----------



## Kaila

Empty nest parents?  

S


----------



## Sparky

Something needs doing... 

G


----------



## Kaila

Go explore habitat.

T


----------



## tinytn

To find eggs

S


----------



## Pink Biz

Scrambled eggs, right?

T


----------



## Tish

Time the eggs

S


----------



## Pink Biz

Ready, set, go!

O


----------



## Lavinia

On toast ok?

K


----------



## JustBonee

Keep one's  word.

D


----------



## Sassycakes

Don't tell lies

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Save this, ok?

K*


----------



## Lavinia

Sundays are peaceful.

L


----------



## Tish

Love to relax

X


----------



## Kaila

Xasperated, or determined?    

D


----------



## Patch

Determined to succeed!

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't give up.

P


----------



## Lavinia

Plod along regardless.

S


----------



## Gemma

Sunny Monday morning. 

G


----------



## JustBonee

Generally,   nice here.

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Exit this way!

Y*


----------



## Sparky

Yikes, not yet...

T


----------



## tinytn

Take the Tollway....  

Y


----------



## Lavinia

You must pay.

Y


----------



## Tish

You pay instead

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Don't do that!

T*


----------



## tinytn

Then maybe hitchhike?   

E


----------



## MountainRa

Experts say caution!

N


----------



## Lavinia

No tickets needed.

D


----------



## Owlivia

Detour up ahead.

D


----------



## Pink Biz

Drive home now!

W


----------



## Sparky

Wait for bus... 

S


----------



## Sassycakes

Stop rushing me

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat now then.

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Not now, okay!

Y*


----------



## Tish

Yes, that's fine.


----------



## tinytn

*E*at Later then.

*N*


----------



## Sparky

Need more sausages... 

S


----------



## Kaila

Snack on egg?

G


----------



## tinytn

Got any Yokes?

S


----------



## Kaila

Stack them up.

P


----------



## Tish

Plates are stacked

D


----------



## Patch

Dishes are washed.

D


----------



## RubyK

Dry them now.

W


----------



## tinytn

Wipe them good!

X/Y


----------



## JustBonee

D ...  Dry sink too.

O


----------



## tinytn

Oh my Gosh!

H


----------



## Tish

How, where what?

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Try it out!

T*


----------



## Patch

Try out what???

T


----------



## Raven

Take a pill.

L


----------



## JustBonee

Leave an option.

N


----------



## Pink Biz

None are available.

E


----------



## Sparky

Eight are missing... 

G


----------



## tinytn

Gosh, been robbed?   

D


----------



## Tish

Don't say that

T


----------



## Lavinia

Try something else.

E


----------



## Patch

End this now!!!

W


----------



## Pink Biz

Wait and see.

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Enter this way!

Y*


----------



## Kaila

You're lost, no?

O


----------



## Tish

Only some what.

T


----------



## Lavinia

Take my hand.

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't trip over.

R


----------



## Sparky

Remember the trapdoor.. 

R


----------



## Tish

Right, let's go

O


----------



## tinytn

Over there!! see??     

E


----------



## Kaila

East or West?

T


----------



## Citygirl

Take this home!

E


----------



## Lavinia

Echos are confusing.

G


----------



## JustBonee

Give  it time.

E


----------



## Kaila

Energy is low. 

W


----------



## Patch

Walk it off!

F


----------



## Kaila

Flowers are growing.  

G


----------



## Lavinia

Grass is overgrown.

N


----------



## tinytn

*No tree's either*

R


----------



## Lavinia

Rats are everywhere.

E


----------



## Kaila

Even on rooftop? 

P


----------



## tinytn

Put traps near 

R


----------



## Tish

Rat traps set.

T


----------



## Lavinia

Tackle the attraction.

N


----------



## Owlivia

Nets Catch Fish

H


----------



## Lavinia

Happy faces cheer.

R


----------



## JustBonee

Ready  to  roll  ....

L


----------



## Citygirl

*Let it be!

E*


----------



## Pink Biz

Eat more veggies.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Serve  at  table.

E


----------



## tinytn

Eating my lunch

H


----------



## Owlivia

High up there.

I


----------



## Tish

Impossible to retrieve

E


----------



## Jackie23

Each his own

N


----------



## Citygirl

*No, not yet

T*


----------



## Kaila

Trip was cancelled.

D


----------



## Citygirl

Due upon receipt.

T


----------



## Kaila

Took too long.

G


----------



## Lavinia

Going to bed.

D


----------



## Gemma

Dog will bark.

K


----------



## JustBonee

Kite will fly.

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You come here!

E*


----------



## Patch

Explain your tardiness!

S


----------



## Sparky

Start the timer..

R


----------



## Lavinia

Ring the bell.

L


----------



## Gemma

Love to chat! 

T


----------



## Tish

Tomorrow sounds good

D


----------



## tinytn

Dogs are Sleeping

G


----------



## Lavinia

Getting a snack.

K


----------



## Pink Biz

KitKats are great.

T


----------



## Kaila

Thicken delicious soup.

P


----------



## Lavinia

Peel the potatoes.

S


----------



## Kaila

Slice the onion.

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Not right now!

W*


----------



## Kaila

When please, when?!

N


----------



## Tish

Never enough time

E


----------



## Lavinia

Even when older.

R


----------



## Blessed

Rest is important

T


----------



## Owlivia

Tea and breathe.

E


----------



## Lavinia

Everest can wait.

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Take this back!

K*


----------



## Tish

Kite flying fun

E G N


----------



## tinytn

Evenings getting nicer ..

S G R


----------



## Pink Biz

*...last letter first... @tinytn @Tish 

N*

Nice days too.

O


----------



## Lavinia

Over the hill.

L


----------



## Gemma

Love the view!

W


----------



## tinytn

Wait,there's more

E


----------



## Sparky

Er,.. how much 

H


----------



## JustBonee

How much what?

T


----------



## tinytn

This much maybe?


----------



## Tish

Everyone agree, please

E


----------



## Kaila

Early morning light.

T


----------



## Owlivia

Tea is brewing.
G


----------



## Tish

Getting a cup

P


----------



## tinytn

Pass the Pepper

R


----------



## Pink Biz

Read the instructions.

S


----------



## Lavinia

Set the scene.

E


----------



## Kaila

Extra lunches prepared.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't want spinach.. 

H


----------



## tinytn

*H*ate Loud Horns

*S*


----------



## Lavinia

Sit quietly now.

W


----------



## Pink Biz

Wait right here.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat your spinach!  

H


----------



## tinytn

Have to pee !

E


----------



## Kaila

Even more times?    

S


----------



## Tish

Sit down, please


----------



## Millyd

Enjoy your meal 
L


----------



## Kaila

@Millyd   It's nice to see you.


----------



## Kaila

L

Leave a tip!  

P


----------



## tinytn

*P*ay your bills

*S*


----------



## Sassycakes

So should you


U


----------



## Millyd

Under what circumstances
S
Thanx @Kaila  only make it here when it’s cold outside


----------



## Lavinia

Snowing out today.

Y


----------



## Owlivia

You are sweet.

T


----------



## Sparky

Tea time again... 

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Never give up!

P*


----------



## tinytn

*P*etting my cats

*S*


----------



## Pink Biz

Sitting on couch.

H


----------



## Lavinia

Having a brew.

W


----------



## RubyK

Where's the beef?

F


----------



## tinytn

Four more  expected!

D


----------



## Lavinia

Don't tire yourself

F


----------



## tinytn

*F*eeling pretty good!

*D*


----------



## Kaila

Desk drawers full!

L


----------



## tinytn

Look all aroun*d

D*


----------



## Tish

Don't do anything

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Get everything okay!

Y*


----------



## Kaila

Yesterday's big storm.

M


----------



## Lavinia

Mother is visiting.

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Grandma is here!

E*


----------



## JustBonee

Enjoy   your day...

Y


----------



## Tish

Yes, I will

L


----------



## MountainRa

Laugh together today.

Y


----------



## Owlivia

Yesterday is gone.

E


----------



## Lavinia

Elections are coming.

G


----------



## Tish

Good God No

O


----------



## Owlivia

Out damn spot!

P


----------



## Lavinia

Pluck it out.

T


----------



## JustBonee

Time  to chill.

L


----------



## Lavinia

Loosen that tie.

E


----------



## Pink Biz

Extra dessert please.

E


----------



## Sassycakes

Enough is enough


H


----------



## Kaila

Hold my hand.

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't be afraid!! 

D


----------



## Kaila

Dear friend, thanks! 

S


----------



## Patch

Did you scream??

M


----------



## Kaila

Me? No, Sir!  

R


----------



## Patch

Ruined my nap!!!

P


----------



## Kaila

Pillow too soft! 

T


----------



## Patch

Trying firmer one.

E


----------



## Kaila

Even edges sewn?

N


----------



## Patch

New pillow cases.

S


----------



## Tish

So very soft.

T


----------



## Patch

Trying flannel sheets.

S


----------



## Lavinia

So much better.

R


----------



## JustBonee

Raise  the bar.

R


----------



## Kaila

Require top quality.

Y


----------



## Lavinia

Yet no haggling.

G


----------



## Kaila

Go shopping elsewhere.  

E


----------



## Lavinia

Even another town.

N


----------



## Kaila

New store opening?

G


----------



## Lavinia

Guest opening ceremony?

Y


----------



## tinytn

You better hurry!

Y


----------



## Lavinia

You missed fireworks.

S


----------



## Sparky

Some didn't work... 

K


----------



## Kaila

Kept fizzling out.  


T


----------



## tinytn

Too bad , Eh?

H


----------



## Kaila

Had no fun.    


N


----------



## tinytn

No?  now what?   

T


----------



## Kaila

To the Park?  

K


----------



## Lavinia

Kids are nattering.

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Get My Coat

T*


----------



## Tish

Today is Hot

T


----------



## Kaila

Too humid, tomorrow.

W


----------



## Sassycakes

Wishing you Luck

K


----------



## Lavinia

Knit a hat.

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Take this back!

K*


----------



## Sparky

Kerfuffle going on... 

N


----------



## Lavinia

Never poke snakes.

S


----------



## Kaila

Stop for traffic.

C


----------



## Citygirl

*Care for animals

S*


----------



## Kaila

Shake a leg.  

G


----------



## Sassycakes

Give me time

E


----------



## Kaila

Everything's closing soon.

N


----------



## Tish

Now it's time

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone, get ready!!

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yawn till dawn! 

N


----------



## tinytn

Now im tired ! ^^^

D


----------



## Kaila

Dreaming might help! 

P


----------



## tinytn

* *Pretty pillow cases* 

S*


----------



## Kaila

Switch sides often.

N


----------



## tinytn

*N*ow im Tired   

*D*


----------



## Kaila

Dark outdoors too?

O


----------



## Lavinia

Only under cloud.

D


----------



## Raven

Dogs like bones.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Some like steak.

K


----------



## Lavinia

Kittens are playful

L


----------



## Citygirl

*Let them alone

E*


----------



## Sparky

Everyone knows something... 

G


----------



## tinytn

Someone must know !

W


----------



## Lavinia

Wait your turn.

N


----------



## Tish

Now or never

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Return it now

W*


----------



## Gemma

Wish I could.

D


----------



## Kaila

Ducks fly high.

H


----------



## Sassycakes

Happy they can

N


----------



## Lavinia

New shoes hurt

T


----------



## Sparky

Toes get squashamised.. 

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't wear socks !   

S


----------



## Lavinia

Sandals are revealing.

G


----------



## JustBonee

Give  and  take.

E


----------



## Tish

Evenly distribute please

E


----------



## Lavinia

Eat your breakfast.

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take your  time.

E


----------



## Sparky

Eight minutes left... 

T


----------



## Kaila

Time to play?

Y


----------



## Tish

Yes it is

S


----------



## Lavinia

Soccer or Baseball?

L


----------



## Gemma

Let's do aerobics.

S


----------



## Lavinia

Shall just watch!

H


----------



## tinytn

How bout  Monopoly ?

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yahtzee without dice... 

E


----------



## Kaila

Earn some prizes?

S


----------



## Tish

Sounds Like Fun

N


----------



## Patch

Not right now!!

W


----------



## Lavinia

We are busy.

Y


----------



## Gemma

Y'all can rest!

T


----------



## JustBonee

Time to walk.

K


----------



## Lavinia

Kit yourself out.

T


----------



## Sparky

There's no kit... 

T


----------



## Tish

Try finding it

T


----------



## Kaila

Thick and Thin


----------



## RubyK

Never you mind


----------



## Lavinia

Don't upset yourself.

F


----------



## JustBonee

Find interesting hobby.

Y


----------



## Lavinia

You need one.

E


----------



## Kaila

Everyone does, right?

T


----------



## Sparky

That's an idea.. 

A


----------



## Lavinia

All need equipment

T


----------



## Tish

To what end?

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't you know?    

W


----------



## Gemma

Wish I knew!

W


----------



## Sparky

Will Wally know...

W


----------



## Lavinia

We can ask.

K


----------



## Kaila

Keys are lost. 

T


----------



## tinytn

Tell Wally that !,   

T


----------



## Kaila

_Take that, Wally!  

Y_


----------



## Tish

You like Wally

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, We do! 

O


----------



## Lavinia

Or we pretend!

D


----------



## Citygirl

Don't do that!

T


----------



## Sparky

Tell the truth... 

H


----------



## Pink Biz

Hey, who's Wally?

Y


----------



## tinytn

*Y*olanda probably knows.

*S*


----------



## Lavinia

She knows everyone.

E


----------



## JustBonee

Everyone  knows  her.

R


----------



## Tish

Really? That's good.

D


----------



## Patch

Dunderhead Yolanda disappeared!

D


----------



## Lavinia

Don't blame her!

R


----------



## JustBonee

Rain  is coming ...

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Getting hot here!

E*


----------



## Lavinia

Evening is cooler.

R


----------



## tinytn

Cooler weather soon.

N


----------



## Tish

Never Underestimate Weather


----------



## Kaila

Rain clouds forming.

G


----------



## Lavinia

Garden is dry.

Y


----------



## JustBonee

Yesterday was HOT.

T


----------



## Sparky

Thunder is looming..

G


----------



## Gemma

Gonna rain soon 

N


----------



## Lavinia

Need downpours now.

W


----------



## Citygirl

*Wait For Me!

E*


----------



## Tish

Everyone Please Wait

T


----------



## Lavinia

Thunderstorms are expected.

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Deliver this, please.

E*


----------



## JustBonee

Early in day.

Y


----------



## Lavinia

You can wait.

T


----------



## tinytn

Tea time now??


----------



## Tish

Wet Rainy Weather

R


----------



## Lavinia

Report is ready.

Y


----------



## JustBonee

You can go.

O


----------



## Sparky

On a mission.. 

N


----------



## Lavinia

No questions asked.

D


----------



## Jackie23

Deep thoughts only.

Y


----------



## Tish

Yes I see

E


----------



## Lavinia

Ever the optimist.

T


----------



## Raven

Take a break.

K


----------



## JustBonee

Keep it simple.

E


----------



## Lavinia

End the mystery.

Y


----------



## Jackie23

You'll know soon.

N


----------



## Tish

Now is good.

D


----------



## Kaila

Door hinge rattling.

G


----------



## Lavinia

Get it fixed.

D


----------



## JustBonee

Doorbell is ringing.

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Get your jacket.

T*


----------



## Lavinia

Tie your laces.

S


----------



## Tish

Shut the door

R


----------



## Lavinia

Remember the alarm.

M


----------



## JustBonee

Make  some coffee.

E


----------



## Lavinia

Eat a doughnut.

T


----------



## Tish

Too much Sugar

R


----------



## Kaila

Raisins are wrinkled.

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't touch it!!


----------



## Lavinia

Try something else.

E


----------



## Gemma

Eat them quickly?

Y


----------



## JustBonee

Yogurt,  especially frozen.

N


----------



## tinytn

Now your talkin' 

O


----------



## Sparky

N

Not sure yet... 

T


----------



## Citygirl

*I'll be back!

K*


----------



## Tish

Kindly Make Haste

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone, Hurry up!!

P


----------



## Jackie23

Please, let's go.

O


----------



## Lavinia

Okay, I'm ready.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You choose destination.

N


----------



## Tish

Navigate it, please.

E


----------



## Kaila

East by Northwest? 

T


----------



## Gemma

Try using map?

P


----------



## Kaila

Peaches for snack?

K


----------



## Lavinia

Kippers for breakfast.

T


----------



## Sparky

Topped with tuna.. 

A


----------



## tinytn

American Cheese please...

E


----------



## Tish

Eden is tasty

Y


----------



## Jackie23

Yes, you're right.

T


----------



## Lavinia

The day beckons.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Savor  the day.

Y


----------



## Lavinia

Yet more problems.

S


----------



## Sparky

Start counting now...

W


----------



## Lavinia

Will use calculator.

R


----------



## Tish

No, that's Cheating.

G


----------



## JustBonee

Give someone ideas.

S


----------



## Kaila

Spare tire needed?

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't recon so..

O


----------



## Kaila

One's likely enough!  

H


----------



## tinytn

Hope its enough! 

H


----------



## Kaila

Hope so too!

O


----------



## tinytn

Ohhh, Don't worry!!   

Y


----------



## Kaila

You're so relaxed!


D


----------



## Sparky

Don't start fidgeting... 

G


----------



## tinytn

Gets me nervous 

S


----------



## Lavinia

Shake those hips!

S


----------



## Tish

Shaking and Rolling

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Going to quit!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Tune out distraction.

N


----------



## Lavinia

New day dawning.

G


----------



## JustBonee

Good to know.

W


----------



## Lavinia

Walking is free.

E


----------



## Tish

Eventually we talk

K


----------



## tinytn

Keep on Talking

G


----------



## Kaila

Good for Health.

H


----------



## Lavinia

Hearty breakfast helps.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Set sail  today.

Y


----------



## Lavinia

Yachts ahoy there! 

E


----------



## Kaila

East coast ports.

S


----------



## Sparky

Sherry is OK...  

K


----------



## tinytn

Keep Bottle cold

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't swallow fast!

T


----------



## Jackie23

Take your time.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat some food.

D


----------



## Tish

Drink some Rum

M


----------



## Lavinia

Make some cookies

S


----------



## Sparky

Square or round... 

D


----------



## Tish

Diamond shape maybe?

E


----------



## Kaila

Elephants and kangaroo?

O


----------



## Sparky

Octopus shape maybe.. 

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat any cookies! 

S


----------



## tinytn

Sampling one now.

W


----------



## Kaila

We love dessert!

T


----------



## tinytn

The Doughnut Shop!

P


----------



## Kaila

Perfect July destination! 

N


----------



## Tish

Now or never

R


----------



## Kaila

Rafting or Rowing?

G


----------



## Lavinia

Getting some exercise.

E


----------



## Sparky

Eat cake after.. 

R


----------



## Kaila

Right immediately then?

N


----------



## Tish

Not so fast

T


----------



## Kaila

Too terribly rushed?

D


----------



## tinytn

Drinking my Tea  

A


----------



## Kaila

After dinner mint?

T


----------



## Lavinia

Tell a story.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yesterday's journal pages.

S


----------



## Sparky

Some are missing..

G


----------



## Kaila

Gone for good!   

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Don't Come Back!

K*


----------



## Kaila

Keep dinner warm!

M


----------



## Gemma

Make mine hot!

T


----------



## Tish

Tell me again.

N


----------



## tinytn

Nearly all gone!!

E


----------



## Kaila

Everyone left town.

N


----------



## Lavinia

Now it's quiet.

T


----------



## Kaila

Too quiet, perhaps?

S


----------



## Lavinia

Suits me nicely!

Y


----------



## MountainRa

Yelling has ceased.

D


----------



## JustBonee

Don't  start  again.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need another idea... 

A


----------



## Kaila

An actual plan?

N


----------



## tinytn

Need many ideas .

S


----------



## Kaila

Starting with which?

H


----------



## tinytn

How bout Maps?

S


----------



## Kaila

Splendid idea, surely!

Y


----------



## Tish

Yelling won't help.

P


----------



## Kaila

People were yelling?

G


----------



## tinytn

Getting scared now!

W


----------



## Lavinia

Walk by quietly

Y


----------



## JustBonee

You  can run.

N


----------



## Citygirl

*No, not now!

W*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Wait a moment.

T


----------



## Lavinia

Take a breather.

R


----------



## Sparky

Review the situation... 

N


----------



## Kaila

Notice important detail.

L


----------



## Tish

Let's forget it.

T


----------



## Kaila

Trail guide needed?

D


----------



## Lavinia

Deer are common.

N


----------



## Kaila

New sightings frequently.

Y


----------



## Sassycakes

Yes I know


W


----------



## Kaila

We agree then?  

N


----------



## Sparky

Not sure yet...

T


----------



## tinytn

Take your time ^^  

E


----------



## Lavinia

End of lessons.

S


----------



## Tish

Summer sounds good.

D


----------



## Kaila

Days off forever!    

R


----------



## Sparky

Right, just relax...

X


----------



## Kaila

Xylophone relaxing music?

C


----------



## Lavinia

Children are noisy!

Y


----------



## tinytn

Yes, i agree!

E


----------



## Kaila

Elevated voices playing!

G


----------



## Tish

Great songs playing

G


----------



## Lavinia

Gramophone is broken.

N


----------



## JustBonee

Nothing  to  do.

O


----------



## Lavinia

Open a book.

K


----------



## tinytn

Kept a diary

Y


----------



## Citygirl

You should sleep!

P


----------



## JustBonee

Play some games.

S


----------



## tinytn

Solitaire is fun

N


----------



## Tish

Not too much.

H


----------



## Lavinia

Housework is boring.

G


----------



## tinytn

Get a job.

B


----------



## Sparky

Buzzy Bee keeping... 

G


----------



## Lavinia

Gusting wind blowing.

G


----------



## Tish

Get your coat

T


----------



## tinytn

Take your umbrella

A


----------



## Lavinia

Almost ready now.

W


----------



## Tish

What's the time?

E


----------



## Lavinia

Evening is approaching.

G


----------



## JustBonee

Grab  an  apple.

E


----------



## Sparky

Eve did that... 

T


----------



## Lavinia

Terrible things resulted.

D


----------



## Owlivia

Damned and desirous.

S


----------



## Tish

So now what?

T


----------



## Kaila

Temptations all around.

D


----------



## Prairie dog

Do the Dishes

S


----------



## Kaila

Sweep up spill.

L


----------



## Lavinia

Launch the boats.

S


----------



## Sparky

Some are leaking...

G


----------



## Lavinia

Glue them together.

R


----------



## Owlivia

Rebels rewrite wrongs.

S


----------



## Lavinia

Some are deluded.

D


----------



## Tish

Don't say that

T


----------



## JustBonee

That  makes  two.

O


----------



## Sparky

Or maybe more... 

E


----------



## Lavinia

Endlessly counting numbers.

S


----------



## Tish

Sometimes losing count

T


----------



## tinytn

Take a break,,,

K


----------



## Kaila

Kite on branch.

H


----------



## RubyK

Hat in tree.

E


----------



## Lavinia

Empty cans rattle.

E


----------



## Tish

Elephants can't Sing.

G


----------



## Lavinia

Giraffes reach high.

H


----------



## JustBonee

Have great day!

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodeling not needed

D


----------



## tinytn

Do not  Yodel ?

L


----------



## Citygirl

Let me try!

Y


----------



## Lavinia

Yodel away then!

N


----------



## Tish

No, please don't.

T


----------



## Owlivia

Tyrol yodel reservedly.

Y


----------



## JustBonee

You  name it.

T


----------



## Sparky

Trying to remember...

R


----------



## Tish

Remember quicker, please

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Easy does it!

T*


----------



## tinytn

Take your time !

E


----------



## JustBonee

Easy  does  it.

T


----------



## tinytn

Try it again

N


----------



## Sparky

Nothing happened yet...

T


----------



## Lavinia

Time is passing.

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Go after it!

T*


----------



## Tish

Trying but slow

W


----------



## tinytn

Way to go!

O


----------



## Lavinia

Out the door.

R


----------



## Sparky

Run or walk.. 

K


----------



## JustBonee

Keep on track.

K


----------



## Pink Biz

Kitten got lost.

T


----------



## Tish

Tying a Ribbon

N


----------



## Kaila

Nearby, let's search.

H


----------



## Owlivia

Having a ball.

L


----------



## Lavinia

Long past bedtime.

E


----------



## Sparky

Expect some snoring...  

G


----------



## tinytn

Got ear plugs!!

H


----------



## Lavinia

Set the alarm.

M


----------



## Tish

Midday sounds good

D


----------



## Kaila

Dog will bark.

K


----------



## tinytn

Kitten will Meow

W


----------



## Lavinia

Water will flow.

W


----------



## Kaila

Windows will rattle.

E


----------



## Sassycakes

Eating is important

T


----------



## Kaila

Take some nourishment.

T


----------



## Sparky

Tiramisu or spinach.. 

H


----------



## Tish

Half and Half

F


----------



## tinytn

Half yours now

W


----------



## Kaila

Which is which? 

H


----------



## Sparky

Have of each... 

H


----------



## Citygirl

*Hear it now?

W*


----------



## tinytn

What's that noise?

E


----------



## Lavinia

Eggs rolling down.

N


----------



## Tish

None catching them.

M


----------



## Lavinia

Morning is brighter.

R


----------



## Millyd

Reading morning news 
S


----------



## Owlivia

Splashing birdbath antics.

S


----------



## Tish

Sunshine is nice

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone  is happy

Y


----------



## Lavinia

Yes, for now.

W


----------



## JustBonee

Waiting for company.

Y


----------



## Tish

You have me.

E


----------



## tinytn

I'm here now!! 

W


----------



## Kaila

Wake me up!

P


----------



## Citygirl

*Put that away.

Y *


----------



## Kaila

Yellow flowers blooming!

G


----------



## Lavinia

Get going quickly.

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yosemite Sam's waiting... 

G


----------



## Kaila

Got your shovel?

L


----------



## tinytn

Looking for it  !..

T


----------



## Lavinia

Thomas borrowed it.

T


----------



## RubyK

Take it back!

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep a backup!

P


----------



## Tish

Pickaxe as well

L


----------



## Kaila

Lost mine recently!  

Y


----------



## tinytn

you'll find it..  

T


----------



## Sparky

There's a reward... 

D


----------



## Tish

Dollars or goods?

S


----------



## Kaila

Dozens of gifts?   

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Send it now!

W*


----------



## Kaila

What's the location?

N


----------



## Lavinia

Not too far.

R


----------



## JustBonee

Right over here ..

E


----------



## Sparky

Expect something unusual... 

L


----------



## Citygirl

Let it be!

E


----------



## tinytn

A Beatles song ?

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Get it all!

L*


----------



## Kaila

Lost in thought.

T


----------



## Tish

Took too long.

G


----------



## Kaila

Good for you.

U


----------



## Sparky

Use what's left...

T


----------



## Lavinia

Test for germs.

S


----------



## Tish

Sounds very nasty.

Y


----------



## tinytn

You go first!


----------



## Prairie dog

Test the recipe

E


----------



## Prairie dog

error ...Sorry wrong post


----------



## Lavinia

Thanks for apologising.

G


----------



## Kaila

Going to nap.

P


----------



## tinytn

Peace and Quiet

T


----------



## Lavinia

Twist and turn

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Now and Then

N*


----------



## Tish

Now or Never

R


----------



## JustBonee

Remind  me later.

R


----------



## Lavinia

Rest your feet.

T


----------



## Gemma

Time for tea

A


----------



## Kaila

And a snack?

K


----------



## JustBonee

Keep it simple.

E


----------



## Sparky

Eclairs or salad...

D


----------



## Lavinia

Don't tempt me!

E


----------



## Tish

Eclairs it is.

S


----------



## Kaila

Seven eclairs, then!

N


----------



## Sassycakes

Not for me !

E


----------



## tinytn

Eight eclairs maybe?


----------



## JustBonee

Eat something else.

E


----------



## Sparky

Er.. chocolate gateau.. 

U


----------



## Lavinia

Undo the diet!

T


----------



## Tish

Today is good.

D


----------



## Kaila

Doorknob won't turn.

N


----------



## Millyd

Need a key 
Y


----------



## Lavinia

Yale lock then?

N


----------



## Kaila

No rust either?

R


----------



## tinytn

Ring the  Doorbell.

L


----------



## Sparky

Loud knocking needed..

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Door is Locked!

D*


----------



## tinytn

Don't have keys ?

S


----------



## Millyd

Silver one fits 
S


----------



## Tish

Stay the course

E


----------



## Kaila

Equal parts shared.

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Damage is Done

E*


----------



## Kaila

Earn a reward.

D


----------



## Millyd

Doughnuts for all 
L


----------



## Kaila

Lemon with Icing?

G


----------



## Millyd

Grab a biro 
O


----------



## Lavinia

Or a pen.

N


----------



## Kaila

Notary available nearby?

Y


----------



## JustBonee

You betcha  Kalia!  

A


----------



## Sparky

All that jazz...  

Z


----------



## Kaila

Bonnie said:


> You betcha  Kalia!
> 
> A


 Thank you for that smile, Bonnie!


----------



## Kaila

Zoological Studies Major?  

R


----------



## Tish

Really hard work

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep your textbooks! 

S


----------



## tinytn

Start studying Science

T


----------



## Lavinia

Exams are looming.

G


----------



## Kaila

Get some sleep!

P


----------



## tinytn

Peace and Quiet  

T


----------



## Kaila

*Tick Tock *Clock! 



K


----------



## Tish

Killing the mood.

D


----------



## Owlivia

Don't look down.

N


----------



## Lavinia

New shoes hurt.

T


----------



## Kaila

Trail barely marked.

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Do it tomorrow!

W*


----------



## tinytn

Wait til tomorrow  ?

N


----------



## JustBonee

What happens tomorrow?

W


----------



## Lavinia

Wait and see.

E


----------



## Tish

Every second counts.

S


----------



## Kaila

Surprises do happen.

N


----------



## Lavinia

Never when expected!

D


----------



## JustBonee

Die is cast.

T


----------



## Kaila

Tell the plan.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need more info.. 

O


----------



## Citygirl

*Other than that!

T*


----------



## Lavinia

Tear it off.

F


----------



## tinytn

Find another way.

Y


----------



## RadishRose

You sweet thang.

G


----------



## Tish

Great things coming

G


----------



## Gemma

Good! I'm hopeful!

L


----------



## Jace

Let's see it! 

T


----------



## tinytn

This takes time 

E


----------



## Patek24

Everybody loves somebody.

Y


----------



## Gemma

Yes, that's true!

E


----------



## Jace

Even animals do. 

O


----------



## Prairie dog

Over the rainbow 

W


----------



## Lavinia

Water is restricted.

D


----------



## Kaila

Do your part.

T


----------



## Jace

Thanks, will do.

O


----------



## Citygirl

*Out the Door!

R*


----------



## Tish

Right behind you

U


----------



## Kaila

Ulterior motive suspected?  

D


----------



## Sassycakes

Dan misunderstood me

E


----------



## Jace

Everything is great.

T


----------



## Kaila

Toasted brown marshmallow? 

W


----------



## tinytn

With Whip cream topping!

G


----------



## JustBonee

Get away soon.

N


----------



## Jace

Not without me. 

E


----------



## Kaila

Empty the boxes.

S


----------



## Jace

Some are yours. 

S


----------



## tinytn

Some are mine

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Easy Does It.

T*


----------



## Tish

Take your time

E


----------



## Jace

Enough is enough 

H


----------



## Lavinia

Hotel guests leaving.

G


----------



## JustBonee

Get  a   tip.

P


----------



## tinytn

Park his car

R


----------



## Lavinia

Respect his status.

S


----------



## Tish

Shhhh... he's sleeping

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Get his shoes!

S*


----------



## Millyd

Shining them first 
T


----------



## Kaila

Tore his sock. 


K


----------



## Millyd

Knitted or bamboo?
O


----------



## Jace

Only you know 

W


----------



## Citygirl

*We Are Coming!

G*


----------



## Tish

Getting closer now.

W


----------



## tinytn

Were almost there


----------



## Kaila

Every step counts.

S


----------



## Jace

Surely, that's so! 

O


----------



## Lavinia

Open sandals needed.

D


----------



## Gemma

Don't wear socks!

S


----------



## JustBonee

Sunday  is easygoing.

G


----------



## Kaila

Garage door stuck.

K


----------



## tinytn

Keep trying Kiddo !    

O


----------



## Citygirl

Open It Slowly!

Y


----------



## Lavinia

You need caution.

N


----------



## Kaila

Need muscles too!  

O


----------



## Tish

Oof, trying to

O


----------



## Lavinia

Opening is narrow.

W


----------



## Kaila

Wish for success.

S


----------



## Lavinia

Strive to succeed.

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't give up.

P


----------



## Sparky

Panic not required.. 

D


----------



## Lavinia

Dark is descending.

G


----------



## Jackie23

Getting darker now.

W


----------



## Tish

Wait for me.

E


----------



## JustBonee

Every  which  way.

Y


----------



## Tish

You said Stop

P


----------



## Gemma

Pushing the brakes! 

S


----------



## Owlivia

Sun is blinding!

T


----------



## Lavinia

Guess the answer.

R


----------



## JustBonee

Reason  it out.

T


----------



## Sassycakes

Think Before Speaking

G


----------



## Kaila

Gusting winds approach.

H


----------



## Citygirl

*Hate the wind!

D*


----------



## Gemma

Don't be critical.

L


----------



## Kaila

Looking for perfection?  

N


----------



## Citygirl

Nowhere in sight!

T


----------



## Tish

Today isn't over.

R


----------



## Lavinia

Ready for work.

K


----------



## Sparky

Knock three times...  

S


----------



## Tish

Sure, will do

O


----------



## Kaila

Out of patience?

E


----------



## Millyd

Evidence is clear 
R


----------



## Kaila

Random witnesses agreed?

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Don't sign anything!

G*


----------



## Kaila

Get multiple copies!    

S


----------



## Millyd

Scan everything now 
W


----------



## Kaila

Will faxing work?

K


----------



## Lavinia

Knowledge is power.

R


----------



## Kaila

Ready to go.

O


----------



## Sparky

Only after seven... 

N


----------



## Lavinia

Not any sooner.

R


----------



## Kaila

Really not late!

E


----------



## Tish

Early morning maybe?

E


----------



## Lavinia

Even before breakfast?

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take  my  walk.

K


----------



## Lavinia

Knock gently please.

E


----------



## Kaila

Extra patience needed.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't have that...

T


----------



## Sassycakes

Take something else  

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone has something

G


----------



## Lavinia

Great minds agree.

E


----------



## Tish

Even while arguing.

G


----------



## Kaila

Grow a pumpkin.

N


----------



## Lavinia

Never tried that.

T


----------



## Kaila

Too late now?


W


----------



## Sparky

What about spinach...

H


----------



## Kaila

Have some now!  

W


----------



## Citygirl

Wait and See!

E


----------



## Lavinia

Eventually causes indigestion.

N


----------



## Tish

Now or never

R


----------



## Kaila

Routines are healthy.

Y


----------



## tinytn

Read a book

K


----------



## Owlivia

Kitty wants cuddles.

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Sing It Again!

N*


----------



## JustBonee

No,  not today.

Y


----------



## tinytn

Yesterday was ok 

K


----------



## Sparky

Kerfuffle's over now.. 

W


----------



## Tish

Wait one minute

E


----------



## Kaila

Extra effort needed!

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't Lift anything 

G


----------



## Kaila

Guess the weight.

T


----------



## tinytn

Twenty Two Pounds 

S


----------



## Kaila

Six sided object?

T


----------



## Sparky

Three times two... 

O


----------



## Kaila

Or six ones?  

S


----------



## Tish

Six it is.

S


----------



## Kaila

Sixty's _too many_!  

Y


----------



## Lavinia

You can share.

E


----------



## Kaila

Each receives ten!  

N


----------



## Sparky

Nine is enough...

H


----------



## Kaila

Have one extra! 

A


----------



## Tish

Always one left


----------



## tinytn

Left one , Right?


----------



## Kaila

Tell me again. 

N


----------



## JustBonee

No, too confusing.

G


----------



## Sparky

Get the interpreter...  

R


----------



## Kaila

Repeat in French?

H


----------



## tinytn

" Howdy to Ya'll ? "

L


----------



## Kaila

Lovely Seein' Ya!  

A


----------



## Tish

Always a pleasure.

E


----------



## Kaila

Every meeting, marvelous!  

S


----------



## Sassycakes

Stay safe Sally

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yes, good idea... 

A


----------



## Lavinia

Are all agreed?

D


----------



## tinytn

Darn near everyone! 

E


----------



## Tish

Even Them there.

E


----------



## Kaila

Except a few.

W


----------



## Owlivia

Won a prize.

E


----------



## Lavinia

Entries were few.

W


----------



## Tish

Welcome to all

L


----------



## Citygirl

*Let's go home!

E *


----------



## tinytn

Evening's getting chilly 

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, Autumn's approaching.

G


----------



## Kaila

Guess what's next!

T


----------



## Owlivia

Tons of fun!

N


----------



## Kaila

Never dull moment!

T


----------



## Sparky

Tonight's the night... 

T


----------



## Kaila

Tomorrow's the day!  

Y


----------



## tinytn

Yesteray is gone! 

E


----------



## Tish

Easy does it.


----------



## Kaila

Taste your supper.

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember the game!

E*


----------



## Owlivia

Extra hopscotching friends.

S


----------



## Lavinia

Slime on pavement.

T


----------



## Sparky

That's the Martians...   

S


----------



## Owlivia

Space tis mysterious.

S


----------



## Tish

Sometimes even Endless

S


----------



## Kaila

Seems that way!

Y


----------



## Pink Biz

Yes, it does. 

S


----------



## Lavinia

So, we agree.

E


----------



## JustBonee

E-mail the  details.

S


----------



## Lavinia

Standing room only.

Y


----------



## tinytn

Your here early!

Z


----------



## Tish

ZzzzZz still sleepy

Y


----------



## Kaila

You're tardy again!

N


----------



## JustBonee

No, not again! 

N


----------



## Lavinia

Neither are we.

E


----------



## JustBonee

Enter by appointment.

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Take your turn!

N*


----------



## Kaila

Not after sunset.

T


----------



## tinytn

Take a number


----------



## Lavinia

Ripe pears ready.

Y


----------



## Sassycakes

Yes, they are!



E


----------



## Tish

Eat your dinner.

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Remind me later!

R*


----------



## Kaila

River runs deep.

P


----------



## Pink Biz

Ponds run shallow.

W


----------



## Lavinia

Windy weather forecast.

T


----------



## JustBonee

Thunderstorms  are coming.

G


----------



## Lavinia

Good....about time!

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Ever start first?

T*


----------



## JustBonee

Time  after  time.

E


----------



## tinytn

Every day Rhyme

F


----------



## Lavinia

Facts really matter.

R


----------



## Gemma

Right you are!

E


----------



## Tish

Eat your dinner.

R


----------



## Kaila

Radishes are red.

D


----------



## Gemma

Dandelions are yellow.

W


----------



## Kaila

Windows are transparent.  

T


----------



## Gemma

Try cleaning them. 

M


----------



## Kaila

Makes more streaks.


S


----------



## Pebbles

Sunshine is out.   

T


----------



## Lavinia

Tanning us all.

L


----------



## Sparky

Let's go orange... 

E


----------



## Pebbles

Eating them too. 

O


----------



## Kaila

Or extra peeling?  

G


----------



## tinytn

Got a peeler?

H


----------



## Citygirl

*Rich is sleeping

G*


----------



## Lavinia

Garlic is addictive.

E


----------



## Tish

Eat Onions instead

D


----------



## Kaila

Does butter help?  

P


----------



## Lavinia

Put both together.

R


----------



## Kaila

Rather use basil.

L


----------



## Lavinia

Loved by pets!

S


----------



## Pebbles

Saturday is here

E


----------



## Tish

Early morning sun

N


----------



## Kaila

Noontime shade coming.

G


----------



## Sassycakes

Give me coffee

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat some breakfast!

T


----------



## tinytn

Take a shower!

K


----------



## Kaila

R
Run to work!

K


----------



## Lavinia

Kick the bucket.

T


----------



## Pebbles

Tell me stories

S


----------



## Patch

Stop the animosity!!  :>)

Y


----------



## Pebbles

You are witty

Y


----------



## Lavinia

Yaks are useful.

L


----------



## Pebbles

Leaves are falling

G


----------



## Kaila

Grateful tourists abound. 

D


----------



## Pebbles

Dance all night

T


----------



## Kaila

Take guests along.

G


----------



## Pebbles

Going to work

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep things calm.

M


----------



## tinytn

Im gettings sleepy! 

N


----------



## Pebbles

Yawning away here

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone is  Tired,,

F


----------



## Kaila

D

Dog ate homework.  

K


----------



## Tish

Keep that excuse.  

E


----------



## Patch

Expect the unexpected.

D


----------



## Kaila

Diversons welcome now.

W


----------



## Patch

Waiting for them.

M


----------



## Kaila

Mix and match.

H


----------



## Lavinia

Have a ball.

L


----------



## JustBonee

Learn  something  new.

W


----------



## Kaila

Woke up early.

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You said so!

Z/A*


----------



## Sparky

Oh, don't remember.. 

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Thanks Sparky!

Remind me later!

R *


----------



## Lavinia

Remember to write.

E


----------



## Patch

Envelopes have disappeared.

D


----------



## Tish

Didn't you look

K


----------



## tinytn

Keep on looking,,

G


----------



## Patch

Getting too tired.

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't fall asleep! 

P


----------



## Patch

Prop me up.

P


----------



## Pebbles

Pick me up

P


----------



## Patch

Put me down!

N


----------



## tinytn

No way  Hosa 

O


----------



## Tish

Okay, let's proceed

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't be reckless!

S


----------



## Patch

Slow and strategic.

C


----------



## Owlivia

Cute and cuddly.

Y


----------



## Lavinia

Youthful and agile.

E


----------



## Kaila

Energetic and enthusiastic!  

C


----------



## Sparky

Could be that... 

T


----------



## Kaila

Tuesday's finished now.

W


----------



## Lavinia

Waiting for thunderstorms.

S


----------



## tinytn

Sunshine is  here!!

E


----------



## Tish

Every Umbrella Open

N


----------



## tinytn

Not raining yet,,

T


----------



## Kaila

Television didn't say.

Y


----------



## Lavinia

Yesterday's forecast mislead.

D


----------



## Kaila

Didn't sunshine return?

N


----------



## Sparky

Now and Then 

N


----------



## Kaila

Northern Lights, perhaps?

S


----------



## Tish

Summer dreaming Maybe

E


----------



## Patch

Eerie lights flashing!

G


----------



## Kaila

Go hide indoors?

S


----------



## Patch

Spaceships landing nearby!

Y


----------



## Kaila

You invited them? 

M


----------



## Patch

My wife did!

D


----------



## tinytn

Did they stay?

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yes, started yodeling

G


----------



## tinytn

Give out earplugs!!!!

S


----------



## Tish

Sounds much better

R


----------



## tinytn

Ringing noise now 

W


----------



## Patch

Wife's phone, maybe??

E


----------



## Sparky

E.T.'s phoning home.. 

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone has left!!!!


----------



## Tish

Time to go

O


----------



## Owlivia

Only the lonely.

Y


----------



## Pink Biz

You're with us.

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Send it back!

K*


----------



## Gemma

Kick it forward.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't look up

P


----------



## Citygirl

*Put that away!

Y*


----------



## Tish

Yesterday is gone

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Even it out.

T *


----------



## tinytn

Try it again!

N


----------



## dobielvr

Not this time.

E


----------



## Patch

Enough is enough!!!

H


----------



## Citygirl

*Half and half!

F*


----------



## tinytn

Four to go!


----------



## JustBonee

Off to races.

S


----------



## Tish

Save some cake

T


----------



## dobielvr

That's all, folks!

U


----------



## Patch

Utter ridiculousness prevails!

S


----------



## Owlivia

Stone cold silence.

E


----------



## Tish

Everyone ready now?

W


----------



## Kaila

Sparky said:


> Don't look up
> 
> P


I read this post, and I felt tempted!


----------



## Kaila

Tish said:


> Everyone ready now?
> 
> W


W

We're late, right?

T


----------



## Gemma

Try again tomorrow.

W


----------



## Pink Biz

Wait a week.

K


----------



## dobielvr

Keep on truckin'

N


----------



## Pink Biz

New brakes needed.

D


----------



## Lavinia

Don't risk it.

T


----------



## dobielvr

Tell me again.

N


----------



## Patch

Not my responsibility!

Y


----------



## Tish

You are avoiding

G


----------



## Gemma

Gosh, am I? 

I


----------



## Kaila

I *think *so! 

O


----------



## JustBonee

Over  the top.

P


----------



## tinytn

Of the Mountain?

N


----------



## Sparky

Not the bottom.. 

M


----------



## Patch

Massive majestic mountains??

S


----------



## Kaila

Save for later.

R


----------



## tinytn

Return to Sender.

R


----------



## Tish

Return me home.

E


----------



## Kaila

Earlier than expected.

D


----------



## Patch

Darkness setting in.

N


----------



## tinytn

Night time, here.  

E


----------



## Sparky

Expect the sandman...  

N


----------



## Citygirl

*No, not yet!

T*


----------



## Tish

Time is waiting

G


----------



## JustBonee

Good for you.

U


----------



## tinytn

Used your phone?

E


----------



## Kaila

Even at work?

K


----------



## Sparky

Keep it hidden.. 

N


----------



## Citygirl

*No not yet!

T*


----------



## tinytn

Time to dine ?

U


----------



## Tish

E

East we go

O


----------



## Citygirl

*Open it now!

W *


----------



## tinytn

Wait til Tomorrow

W


----------



## Kaila

Working this weekend?

D


----------



## Patch

Doubtful, I'm retired!!!

D


----------



## Kaila

*Do Not Scream*!!!!!!!!
 

M


----------



## Patch

Maybe I will!!

L


----------



## Kaila

Look before Leaping!

G


----------



## Patch

Grumpy old men!!!

H


----------



## JustBonee

Next  in line.

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Enter this way!*


----------



## Lavinia

You can follow.

W


----------



## Sparky

Who's in front..

T


----------



## Patch

Time will tell.

L


----------



## Kaila

Looking for friends?

S


----------



## Tish

Search has begun

N


----------



## tinytn

Nobody is here !


----------



## Patch

Everybody skipped out!

T


----------



## Kaila

Try texting them?

M


----------



## JustBonee

My,  how interesting.

G


----------



## Sunny

Gee, another game! 

E


----------



## Kaila

Enthusiastic replies Encouraged!  

D


----------



## Sparky

Didn't know that... 

T


----------



## Kaila

Tea with honey?

Y


----------



## tinytn

Your so kind !

D


----------



## Tish

Don't Patronise me


----------



## Kaila

Eggs sound apeeeeling?  

G


----------



## Patch

Grind them up!!

P


----------



## Kaila

Pepper or salt?

T


----------



## Patch

Tabasco sauce, please.

E


----------



## Kaila

Empty tobasco container.  

R


----------



## Patch

Really upset, now!!!

W


----------



## Kaila

Wait for refill!

L


----------



## tinytn

Low on refills !

L


----------



## Citygirl

*Let it be!

E*


----------



## Sparky

Everything seems surreal...  

L


----------



## Kaila

Laughter might help.

P


----------



## Tish

Please help me.

E


----------



## Kaila

Enthusiastic aid offered.

D


----------



## tinytn

Did that help?

P


----------



## Kaila

Possibly lifted spirits?    

S


----------



## tinytn

Sure nuff did !! 

D


----------



## Kaila

Doors swing open!

N


----------



## Sassycakes

Never if locked

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't forget key!

Y


----------



## Patch

You lost it??!!

T


----------



## Kaila

Too late now.

W


----------



## Sassycakes

Why too late

E


----------



## Kaila

Ever wonder why?

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yes, still do...  

O


----------



## tinytn

Old age maybe.? .


----------



## Tish

Everyone will age

E


----------



## Kaila

Exactly true, yes!

S


----------



## Patch

Summon the nurses!!

S


----------



## tinytn

Summon the nurses?????  

S


----------



## Lavinia

Speak for yourself!

F


----------



## Sparky

Find a megaphone...  

E


----------



## tinytn

Ear Plugs too

O


----------



## Kaila

Only volume loud!  

D


----------



## Tish

Deafening sounds coming

G


----------



## Patch

Gorillas singing hymns??

S


----------



## Kaila

Sad ballads too?

O


----------



## Patch

Orangutan's opera obbligato?

O


----------



## Kaila

One solo featured?

D


----------



## Patch

Dueling sopranos, supposedly.

Y


----------



## Lavinia

You mean duetting.

G


----------



## Kaila

G
Got to say.....

(_thank you. To every one of you, that I regularly interact with in the game threads, for the humor and joy and other good feelings; i value the sharing!)

*Y*_


----------



## JustBonee

You  take care   >>  (@Kaila)

E


----------



## Sparky

Enjoy the whatchamacallits... 

S


----------



## Tish

Sure, will do

O


----------



## Sassycakes

One more time

E


----------



## Lavinia

Empty the bins.

S


----------



## Patch

So much trash!

H


----------



## Citygirl

*Home Sweet Home

E *


----------



## JustBonee

Enjoy  by  myself

F


----------



## Gemma

Famished this morning.

G


----------



## Sparky

Get more spinach.. 

H


----------



## Tish

Have none left

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Take more tomorrow!

W*


----------



## Gemma

Wish I could.

D


----------



## Patch

Dig some up.

P


----------



## Kaila

Paint the scenery.

Y


----------



## Patch

You're an artist?

T


----------



## Kaila

Taught myself basics.

S


----------



## Owlivia

Short on money.

Y


----------



## Lavinia

You're not alone!

E


----------



## Kaila

Every penny saved!

D


----------



## Sparky

Dozen pennies now.. 

W


----------



## Citygirl

*Wait a while!

E*


----------



## Patch

Earn you keep!

P


----------



## Tish

Pay me now

W


----------



## Kaila

Willing to bill?


L


----------



## Sparky

Let's pay instalments... 

S


----------



## tinytn

Smaller payments, maybe?

E


----------



## Lavinia

Earns more interest!

T


----------



## JustBonee

Talk to experts.

S


----------



## Kaila

Save or spend?  

D


----------



## Tish

Don't really know

W


----------



## tinytn

Why waste money

Y


----------



## Patch

You have excess??

S


----------



## tinytn

Some  Excess Access 

S


----------



## Patch

Scuttling accessible excesses.

S


----------



## Lavinia

Spending it all.

L


----------



## Citygirl

*Let's all go!

O*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Our sister's home.

P


----------



## Kaila

Paco Dennis said:


> Our sister's home.


E

Eggs in basket.

T


----------



## Paco Dennis

T 

Time for bed.

B


----------



## Kaila

Paco Dennis said:


> Time for bed.


D   
))

Daily routine following.

G


----------



## Patch

Get yourself moving!!!

G


----------



## Sparky

Get pogo stick... 

K


----------



## tinytn

Keep on going

G!


----------



## Tish

Go there now

W


----------



## Paco Dennis

Wait a minute

E


----------



## Kaila

Every second counts!

S


----------



## JustBonee

Sound  the alarm.

M


----------



## Geezerette

I hate Xfinity.


----------



## Sparky

Might not work...

K


----------



## tinytn

Keep trying anyway

Y


----------



## Patch

Your advice helps!

S


----------



## Tish

Summer's almost here.

E


----------



## Patch

Expecting Fall, here.


----------



## Kaila

Early winter following.

G


----------



## Paco Dennis

Good hunting weather.

H


----------



## JustBonee

Rain doesn't help.

P


----------



## Sparky

Penguins won't mind..

D


----------



## Lavinia

Ducks love it.

T


----------



## Tish

They don't really.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Your ducks complain?  



*N*


----------



## Patch

Noticeably wet waterfowl???

L


----------



## Kaila

Look around marsh.  

H


----------



## Patch

Hen or drake ducks??

S


----------



## Kaila

Snorkel or swim?

M


----------



## Patch

Maybe suffering aquaphobia?

A


----------



## Kaila

Alternately, enjoying adventures?

S


----------



## Patch

Searching scenic byways.

S


----------



## Kaila

Sensing nearby wildlife.

E


----------



## Patch

Elk and deer?

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember the wild!

D*


----------



## Kaila

Do no harm.

M


----------



## Paco Dennis

Made in China

A


----------



## Kaila

Ask your doctor.

R


----------



## tinytn

How we doin'?   

N


----------



## Tish

Not really well.

L


----------



## Kaila

Love you both!  


*H*


----------



## Citygirl

*Home Sweet Home

I *


----------



## Gemma

E

Evening time again.

N


----------



## Kaila

Noontime meal, tomorrow?

W


----------



## Paco Dennis

Western time zone.

X


----------



## Gemma

E

Early dinner tonight.

T


----------



## Kaila

Tempting kitchen aroma! 

A


----------



## Seren

Always wear sunscreen! 

N


----------



## Gemma

N

No sun today.

Y


----------



## Tish

Yet not cold.

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't want snow!!! 

W


----------



## Seren

Waiting for news 

S


----------



## tinytn

Some time soon! 

N


----------



## Paco Dennis

Nobody really knows.

O


----------



## Patch

"S"

Searching for information.

N


----------



## Tish

Not really interested

D


----------



## Patch

Do not disturb!!

B


----------



## Citygirl

*Be back soon!

N*


----------



## Kaila

Not soon enough!  

H


----------



## Patch

Hold that thought!

T


----------



## Gemma

Tried but can't.

T


----------



## Lavinia

Television is broken.

N


----------



## tinytn

Now what , eh?   

H


----------



## Sparky

Have to yodel... 

L


----------



## JustBonee

Learn  to  sing.

G


----------



## Patch

Get a guitar.

R


----------



## Tish

Ready to Play

Y


----------



## tinytn

Play again Sam

M


----------



## Sassycakes

Maybe another Time


E


----------



## Owlivia

Every other week.

K


----------



## Lavinia

Know your schedule

E


----------



## JustBonee

Enjoy  your day.

Y


----------



## Paco Dennis

Your not listening

Z/A


----------



## Kaila

G

Got some headphones?

S


----------



## Sparky

Some cotton wool...  

L


----------



## tinytn

Lamb's wool coat

T


----------



## Tish

Toastie and warm

M


----------



## Kaila

Mostly sunny, though.

H


----------



## Patch

Hotcakes for breakfast??

T


----------



## Gemma

Toast with jam.

M


----------



## JustBonee

Mail  it  in..

N


----------



## Sparky

Not sure how...  

W


----------



## Kaila

Wooden container preferred.

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't do it,,

T


----------



## Tish

Time is Ticking

G


----------



## Gemma

Good golly Gracie!

E


----------



## Kaila

Every moment precious!

S


----------



## Lavinia

Save some money

Y


----------



## Kaila

Your advice heeded.

D


----------



## Sparky

Don't run amok...  

K


----------



## Tish

Keep it calm

M


----------



## Kaila

Mentally prepare yourself.

F


----------



## tinytn

Freeing my mind

D


----------



## Kaila

Don't forget relaxation!

N


----------



## tinytn

Naps help alot

T


----------



## Patch

Tired beyond belief!

F


----------



## Lavinia

Feet need soaking

G


----------



## JustBonee

Get proper  rest.

T


----------



## Sparky

Try a hammock...

K


----------



## Tish

Kiss a Koala

A


----------



## Owlivia

Aardvarks are cute.

E


----------



## Kaila

Egrets are elegant.

T


----------



## Lavinia

Tigers are fierce.

E


----------



## Patch

Eagles are spectacular!!

R


----------



## Sparky

Remember the frog... 

G


----------



## tinytn

Goats included too?

O


----------



## Tish

Ocelots are cute

E


----------



## Kaila

Eels are not!  

T


----------



## tinytn

Toads are cuter

R


----------



## Kaila

Rhinoceros, Huge tusk!

K


----------



## tinytn

Kangaroo's are cuter

R


----------



## Kaila

Roosters are LOUD!

D


----------



## tinytn

Deer are deaf 

E


----------



## Kaila

Feed them corn.

N


----------



## tinytn

No corn left.

T


----------



## Kaila

Trail of turkeys?

S


----------



## tinytn

Start walking trials 

S


----------



## Lavinia

Start a fire

E


----------



## Sparky

Extinguisher's not working...

G


----------



## Prairie dog

Going shopping today 

Y


----------



## tinytn

Your going shopping?

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Get me milk!

K*


----------



## Tish

Kibbles too please

E


----------



## Kaila

Extra for kittens!

S


----------



## Patch

Squirrels going hungry??

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You Are Next!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Too many squirrels!

S


----------



## RubyK

So many pumpkins!

S


----------



## Paco Dennis

Six pumpkins jumping.

G


----------



## Kaila

Gigantic Grasshopper Hopping!    

G


----------



## tinytn

Give him hugs 

S


----------



## Tish

Saddle him up

P


----------



## Kaila

Pack grasshopper treats!

S


----------



## Patch

Sautee those grasshoppers!!

S


----------



## Kaila

Save the grasshopper!   

R


----------



## tinytn

Real good Fishbait !

T


----------



## Kaila

Tomorrow, will go!

O


----------



## tinytn

OBoy, Oboy ,Oboy!! 

Y


----------



## Paco Dennis

Yesterday is history

Y


----------



## Kaila

You're apparently correct.

T


----------



## Sparky

That seems fair...

R


----------



## Lavinia

Right you are!

E


----------



## Kaila

Effortless action required.

D


----------



## tinytn

Done and said.

D


----------



## Citygirl

*Don't touch that!

T*


----------



## Tish

Touching it haha

A


----------



## JustBonee

After  the  fact.

T


----------



## tinytn

Thats so funny

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yawn 'Till Dawn.

N


----------



## JustBonee

Nap during day.

Y


----------



## tinytn

Yes , Every day!

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yetis are interesting...

G


----------



## tinytn

Giraffes are Giggling

G


----------



## Paco Dennis

Gaming is Fun

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Not right now!

W*


----------



## Patch

Why not now??

W


----------



## Tish

Why Not What?

T


----------



## Patch

Time has expired.

D


----------



## Kaila

Did we win?

N


----------



## Sparky

No cake prizes.. 

S


----------



## Sassycakes

Someone should win

N


----------



## tinytn

Now what happens?  

S


----------



## Patch

Select a winner.

R


----------



## Tish

Right, @Sparky Wins.

S


----------



## tinytn

Second winner Is... 

S


----------



## Patch

Sour Suzie Snodgrass.

S


----------



## Paco Dennis

Singing Sweet Songs

S


----------



## Kaila

Somebody else, please! 

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone can sing !

G


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Get singing then!

N


----------



## Patch

Not listening.... ever!!!

R


----------



## Tish

Really? What Ever.

R


----------



## Kaila

Reach an agreement.  

T


----------



## Patch

Treaties are cheap!

P


----------



## Kaila

Prepare one, then.   

N


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Not a chance!

E


----------



## JustBonee

Early  to  rise..

E


----------



## Sparky

Early's too early... 

Y


----------



## Kaila

You overslept... again!

N


----------



## Paco Dennis

Now your late! 

O


----------



## Tish

Open your eyes

S


----------



## tinytn

Seeing is Believing 

G


----------



## Kaila

Say 'Good morning!'

G


----------



## tinytn

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## Kaila

Everyone awake now? 

W


----------



## tinytn

What's  the  time?


----------



## Sassycakes

Exactly late night


----------



## Paco Dennis

Tonight is stupendous


----------



## Sparky

Still seems normal.. 

L


----------



## JustBonee

Like  a  dream...

M


----------



## Patch

Midnight monster nightmares!!

S


----------



## Kaila

Switch sleep position!

N


----------



## Tish

Not moving much

H


----------



## Kaila

Hard mattress framework?

K


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Kids need love

L


----------



## Patch

Farrah Nuff said:


> Kids need love
> 
> L


"E"

Early risers win!

N


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Nuts, I goofed! 

D


----------



## JustBonee

Don't worry Farrah.

H


----------



## Citygirl

*Happens quite often!

N*


----------



## Sparky

Never give up

P


----------



## tinytn

Playing the Game

Q/R


----------



## Tish

Quit Cheating Please

T G E


----------



## Kaila

Tish said:


> Quit Cheating Please


E

Equal chance games!

S


----------



## Patch

Still no winner!

R


----------



## Sparky

Roll the dice... 

E


----------



## Kaila

Every di lopsided! 

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't worry now

W


----------



## Citygirl

*Will see you!

U*


----------



## Farrah Nuff

No you won't!

T


----------



## Lavinia

Try to concentrate

E


----------



## JustBonee

Exit  stage left.

T


----------



## Sparky

There's no door... 

R


----------



## Patch

Raining outside anyway.

Y


----------



## tinytn

You can wait,,

T


----------



## Patch

Time is flying!!!

G


----------



## tinytn

Go home Later.

R


----------



## Lavinia

Rest here awhile.

E


----------



## Tish

Everyone here yet

T


----------



## JustBonee

Time will tell.

L


----------



## Citygirl

*Let it go!

O*


----------



## Tish

Ok, what's next?


----------



## MountainRa

The final curtain

N


----------



## Citygirl

*No it's not!

T*


----------



## tinytn

Thats not Final

L


----------



## Paco Dennis

Lower the curtain

M


----------



## Kaila

N

Nightfall brings frost.

T


----------



## Sparky

That needs scraping..   

G


----------



## Kaila

Get to work!  

K


----------



## Citygirl

*Keep on going.*


----------



## Tish

Get a Moving

G


----------



## tinytn

Getting hungry now!

W


----------



## Lavinia

Wait until morning.

G


----------



## JustBonee

Good  Morning all ..

L


----------



## Lavinia

Letters need posting.

G


----------



## Kaila

Going to friends?

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Smile a lot!

T*


----------



## tinytn

Take  a Picture !

E


----------



## Sassycakes

Singing a song

G


----------



## Patch

Gosh, it's melodic!!!

C


----------



## Tish

Coffee Now Please.

E


----------



## Patch

Eggnog served now!

W


----------



## Citygirl

*Wait, I'm coming!

G*


----------



## Sassycakes

Ginger is delecious

S


----------



## Sparky

Sandwiches are empty...

Y


----------



## Patch

Yaks love butter!!

R


----------



## Tish

Remember that please

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone bout ready??


----------



## Sparky

Yolanda's still snoring.. 

G


----------



## JustBonee

Game  time over ...

R


----------



## Tish

Rest your feet

T


----------



## tinytn

Take a seat

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Try it first!

T*


----------



## Kaila

Tempting desserts offered.

D


----------



## tinytn

Desserts look tempting!

G


----------



## Paco Dennis

Good company helps

H


----------



## Sparky

_S_

Slice the cake..

E


----------



## Kaila

Ever the optimist.


T


----------



## Citygirl

*That is all!

L*


----------



## tinytn

Lets all sing,,

G


----------



## Tish

Great sounding songs

S


----------



## Patch

Sounds pitch perfect!!!

T


----------



## Sparky

Tune the Kazoo...

O


----------



## JustBonee

Oh,  that sound! 

D


----------



## Paco Dennis

Deafening for sure.

E


----------



## Sparky

Earplugs are needed...  

D


----------



## Tish

Don't have any.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You shopping soon?

N


----------



## tinytn

Not enough money 

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodel for some... 

E


----------



## Paco Dennis

Earrings are cheap

P


----------



## Kaila

Purchase by dozen.    

N


----------



## Patch

Not twelve left!

T


----------



## tinytn

Thats too bad 

D


----------



## Tish

Then how many?

Y


----------



## tinytn

You buying them?

M


----------



## Patch

Money it tight!

T


----------



## Kaila

Tell a story.

Y


----------



## Owlivia

You are cute.

E


----------



## Kaila

Extra cat hug.

G


----------



## Sparky

Got any more... 

E


----------



## Kaila

Everlasting supply, @Sparky  !  

Y


----------



## JustBonee

You're great Kaila!

A


----------



## Kaila

Adding Forum friends!  

S


----------



## tinytn

Sweet kind Friends

S


----------



## Tish

Save your sugar

R


----------



## Kaila

Rock candy sweets?

S


----------



## tinytn

Sounds very good!!

D


----------



## JustBonee

Do it yourself.

F


----------



## Kaila

Fix what's broken.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need more string.. 

G


----------



## Kaila

Gluestick not enough?

H


----------



## Lavinia

Heavy duty available.

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Every other day!

Y*


----------



## Tish

Yesterday was good

D


----------



## Patch

Dead tired today.

Y


----------



## JustBonee

You can rest.

T


----------



## tinytn

Take a nap 

P


----------



## Kaila

Pick a snack.

K


----------



## Gemma

Keep it simple.

E


----------



## Paco Dennis

Enjoy your day

F


----------



## tinytn

Y^^^^Drop last letter Paco,

You goofed up  

P


----------



## Citygirl

*Put it away!

Y*


----------



## tinytn

Your turn now

W


----------



## Sparky

Wow, another go..

O


----------



## Tish

Oh not again

N


----------



## Patch

Naughty people abound!

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't  say that !

T


----------



## Patch

Tasting tantalizing turnips!

S


----------



## tinytn

Sounds very good!!

D


----------



## Patch

Doesn't it though?

H


----------



## Paco Dennis

Have a blast

I


----------



## tinytn

^^^^drop your last  letter 

The T Pac*o

O*


----------



## palides2021

Oh, not again!

N


----------



## Sparky

Name that tune...

E


----------



## Kaila

Elephant in room!  

M


----------



## Citygirl

*Make it over!

R*


----------



## Tish

Run for it

T


----------



## JustBonee

Take  a   seat.

T


----------



## Patch

Take it where??

E


----------



## Lavinia

Etching is difficult.

T


----------



## Gemma

Try using chisel.

L


----------



## Patch

Large or small?


----------



## tinytn

Long or Short?

T


----------



## Kaila

Take your pick.

K


----------



## Patch

Kindness is appreciated.

D


----------



## Kaila

Discuss the options.

S


----------



## Paco Dennis

Start the work.

K


----------



## Citygirl

*Kick The Ball

L*


----------



## Kaila

Leave a tip.

P


----------



## Sparky

Penny or less... 

S


----------



## Kaila

Send a check! 

K


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Keeping my money!

Y


----------



## Kaila

You're leaving town?!?

N


----------



## tinytn

No, please stay,,

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, please do!   

O


----------



## tinytn

Offer her money...

P


----------



## Kaila

Y

Yawning till nap.

P


----------



## tinytn

Please take nap.

P


----------



## Kaila

Pleased to, thanks!!!!   




S


----------



## tinytn

See ya later!!   

R


----------



## Kaila

Right, gotta go!    

O


----------



## Sparky

Over the hill..  

L


----------



## Tish

Let's climb down

N


----------



## Patch

Never say never.

R


----------



## tinytn

Read your rights.

S


----------



## Sparky

Shorthand is short... 

T


----------



## tinytn

Tiny is Tall !

L


----------



## Patch

Laughing at you!

U


----------



## Tish

Ugh, The Hide

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone wait here !


----------



## JustBonee

Everyone  can go ...

O


----------



## Sparky

Out the window.. 

W


----------



## Tish

West, Go west.

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Try it on!

N*


----------



## tinytn

^^^Now waita minute!!

E


----------



## Patch

Easy does it.

T


----------



## tinytn

Take your time.

E


----------



## JustBonee

Enter with caution.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need to check...

K


----------



## Paco Dennis

Knock first please.

L


----------



## tinytn

^^^ drop Last letter Paco 

Easy does it..

T


----------



## Tish

Thanks for waiting

G


----------



## tinytn

Good ? now what???   

T


----------



## Patch

Tell your story.

Y


----------



## JustBonee

You can't remember  ..

R


----------



## Gemma

Repeat it again.

N


----------



## Sparky

No, not that... 

T


----------



## tinytn

These then maybe?   

E


----------



## Tish

Everything looks good

D


----------



## Patch

Doesn't it though?

H


----------



## Sparky

Hard to believe... 

E


----------



## Tish

Exactly My thoughts

S


----------



## JustBonee

Same to you.

U


----------



## Patch

Utterly despicable day!

Y


----------



## tinytn

Your absolutely correct !

T


----------



## Sparky

There's no doubt...

T


----------



## Tish

Think about it

T


----------



## JustBonee

Time to act.

T


----------



## tinytn

Take break first.

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Test it first!

T*


----------



## Sassycakes

Turning on television

N


----------



## Lavinia

Nothing worth watching.

G


----------



## JustBonee

Get some  exercise.

E


----------



## tinytn

Eat you Wheaties

S


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Slurping Wheaties now!

W


----------



## tinytn

Want some more?

E


----------



## Tish

Everyone wants more

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone is Welcome !

E


----------



## Patch

Even us geezers??

S


----------



## tinytn

Serving geezer's first!!

T


----------



## Patch

That seems fair!!!

R


----------



## Tish

Right it does

S


----------



## Farrah Nuff

So _you _say!

Y


----------



## Patch

Yes I did!!!!  :>)


----------



## Sparky

Don't remember now... 

W


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Well, that's okay.

Y


----------



## JustBonee

You  are welcome ..

E


----------



## Sparky

Elephants will remember...

R


----------



## Tish

Everyone Relax Now

W


----------



## tinytn

Where to go??  

O


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Onward and upward!

D


----------



## Tish

Deep or shallow?

W


----------



## tinytn

Wide or Long

X/Y


----------



## Tish

Xray is good

Y


----------



## tinytn

Your very welcome

E


----------



## Patch

Everyone just stop!!!!

P


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Pray tell, why?

Y


----------



## Lavinia

You are confused.

D


----------



## Owlivia

Details do matter.

R


----------



## Ken N Tx

Rant and rave 

e


----------



## Patch

Evacuate and RUN!!!

N


----------



## JustBonee

Need  more time.

E


----------



## Tish

Escape is futile

E


----------



## Patch

Expect the unexpected.

D


----------



## Kaila

Didn't prepare well.

L


----------



## tinytn

Let it go.

O


----------



## Kaila

Onward toward goals.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Side road detour.

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Rest Stop Ahead

S*


----------



## Sparky

D

Don't stop now... 

W


----------



## tinytn

why? I'm tired !


----------



## Kaila

Didn't sleep well?

L


----------



## Tish

Let me sleep

P


----------



## Gemma

Pretty sound advice.

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone is sleeping.   

G


----------



## Patch

Grinding their teeth.

H


----------



## tinytn

Holding their Toothbrush

H


----------



## Lavinia

Hope never dies.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Sometimes it does.

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Summer will come!

E*


----------



## Sparky

Everything will happen..  

N


----------



## Tish

Nope, not today

Y


----------



## Patch

Yell really loud!!!

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't break eardrums!

S


----------



## Kaila

Say that again!

N


----------



## Lavinia

No dogs allowed.

D


----------



## Sparky

Donkeys are OK.. 

K


----------



## Tish

Koalas and Kangaroos?

S


----------



## Gemma

Spiders and snakes?

S


----------



## tinytn

Snakes are scary !

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*You go first!

T*


----------



## tinytn

There's no way!!!  

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yodelers can go.. 

O


----------



## Citygirl

*Open it up!

P*


----------



## tinytn

Put it away!

Y


----------



## Tish

You all Chicken

N


----------



## Kaila

No leftover fish?

H


----------



## Lavinia

Ham sandwich, anyone?

E


----------



## Gemma

Eat some Spam.

M


----------



## JustBonee

Make  a hit.

T


----------



## Tish

Take your time

E


----------



## Kaila

Every option considered.

D


----------



## Patch

Don't let up!!

P


----------



## tinytn

Park your Car

R


----------



## Patch

Right turn ahead.

D


----------



## tinytn

Dead end road!

D


----------



## Patch

Detour around it!

T


----------



## tinytn

There's no turnaround !


----------



## Lavinia

Diversion in place.

E


----------



## Sparky

Enter twilight zone.. 

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat moon-grown vegetables? 

S


----------



## tinytn

Some say Cheese

E


----------



## Tish

Everyone smile now

W


----------



## JustBonee

Walk  on  through.

H


----------



## Patch

Hallelujah, we're there!!!

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat your fill.

L


----------



## tinytn

Leftovers are good,,

D


----------



## Kaila

Doorbell is ringing.  

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Go Answer Door

R*


----------



## Lavinia

Rugs cause falls.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Save one's  hide.

E


----------



## Tish

Exactly, be careful

L


----------



## Patch

Look behind you!!!

U


----------



## tinytn

Under the rug?

G


----------



## Lavinia

Go upstairs quickly.

Y


----------



## JustBonee

You  never know.

W


----------



## Sparky

What's that creaking... 

G


----------



## tinytn

Got new shoes !

G


----------



## Tish

Great, let's run.

N


----------



## tinytn

Not right now,,

W


----------



## Gemma

When shall we?

E


----------



## Lavinia

Ever the optimist!

T


----------



## Tish

Time is ticking.

G


----------



## Citygirl

*Get them tomorrow.

W*


----------



## Gemma

Wonderful idea, Citygirl!

L


----------



## tinytn

Tomorrow's another day, 

Y


----------



## Patch

Yesterday was too.

O


----------



## tinytn

Only tomorrow's new

W


----------



## Lavinia

Wait with anticipation.

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Nobody over here!

E*


----------



## JustBonee

Easy   does it.

T


----------



## tinytn

Take your time,,

E


----------



## Tish

Everyone Stop Please


----------



## tinytn

Stop for what?


----------



## Patch

T

Traffic lights ahead.

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't turn yet !

T


----------



## Lavinia

Turn off radio.

O


----------



## Sparky

Only yodeling allowed...

D


----------



## tinytn

Does Yolanda Yodel ...

L


----------



## Tish

Let me check


----------



## Kaila

tinytn said:


> Does Yolanda Yodel ...
> 
> L





Tish said:


> Let me check



K

Kant find her.  

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Remind Me Later!

R*


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Reminding you now!

W


----------



## Gemma

Wait until tomorrow.

W


----------



## Owlivia

Way to go.

O


----------



## Sparky

Oh, how far... 

R


----------



## tinytn

Remember, bring Map! 

P


----------



## Kaila

Please do wait! 

T


----------



## tinytn

Take your time!

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Easy Does It.*


----------



## Tish

Where's the compass?


----------



## JustBonee

Stand  in  line.

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat while waiting.

G


----------



## tinytn

Got any candy?  

Y


----------



## Kaila

Your favorite flavor!   

R


----------



## tinytn

Red Cheery , Maybe??

E


----------



## Kaila

Eleven pieces left!  

T


----------



## tinytn

Three then please!  

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat dinner first!    

T


----------



## tinytn

Tea time first,,! 

T


----------



## Citygirl

*Try them later!

R*


----------



## tinytn

Right !   Lets go!

O


----------



## Kaila

Orange cranberry bread?

D


----------



## tinytn

Did you Bake?

E


----------



## Kaila

Early this morning.

G


----------



## tinytn

Good , Lets eat!

T


----------



## Sparky

Toast without butter...

R


----------



## Gemma

Really not interested.

D


----------



## Kaila

Does jam help?

P


----------



## Tish

Plenty of it.

T


----------



## Patch

Toaster is broken!

N


----------



## Kaila

No back up?

P


----------



## tinytn

Pot Luck ok?

K


----------



## Kaila

Keep gathering recipes.

S


----------



## tinytn

Soup sound good?

D


----------



## Kaila

D
Did it cool?

L


----------



## tinytn

Lets taste it!!

T


----------



## Kaila

Too much rutabaga!  

A


----------



## tinytn

And kinda salty !

Y


----------



## Patch

Yes, it's ruined!

D


----------



## tinytn

Down the hatch! 

H


----------



## Kaila

Have some water!

R


----------



## Lavinia

Rinse your mouth.

H


----------



## Gemma

Halitosis is treatable.  

E


----------



## Sparky

Eat some mint...

T


----------



## Kaila

Taking too long.

G


----------



## JustBonee

Give some  space.

E


----------



## Kaila

Ease into it.

T


----------



## Patch

Turning my stomach!!!

H


----------



## Kaila

Hold your horses!

S


----------



## Patch

Saddling up now!

W


----------



## Kaila

Wisdom teeth' wisdom.


M


----------



## tinytn

Make my day,,,

y


----------



## Kaila

Your gifts delivered.  

D


----------



## tinytn

Do Not Open !

N


----------



## Kaila

Not for *me?  



E*


----------



## tinytn

Everyone Stand Back!!! 

K


----------



## Tish

Kick it far

R


----------



## Citygirl

*Remember to duck!

K*


----------



## Kaila

Keys to success!

S


----------



## Patch

Success is locked???

D


----------



## Lavinia

Door is open.

N


----------



## Sparky

Now that's unusual...

L


----------



## tinytn

Lets look inside! !!  

E


----------



## Kaila

Everybody, back up!

P


----------



## Tish

Please, slow down

N


----------



## Patch

Never look back!

K


----------



## tinytn

Keep looking forward!

D


----------



## Lavinia

Don't trip over.

R


----------



## Sparky

Remember to breath.. 

H


----------



## Gemma

Haven't stopped yet.

T


----------



## Kaila

Too soon, surely! 

Y


----------



## JustBonee

Year end coming.

G


----------



## Kaila

Gone too fast!

T


----------



## Tish

Tighten the pace

E


----------



## Kaila

Elaborate on specifics.

S


----------



## Sassycakes

Soon as possible

E


----------



## Kaila

Every Saturday okay?

Y


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Ya got me!

E


----------



## Patch

Tell tall tales???

S


----------



## Kaila

E

Eggs served soon.

N


----------



## Ken N Tx

Nothing sounds better 

R


----------



## Sparky

Remove the shell...

L


----------



## Tish

Leave it off

F


----------



## Kaila

Foggy road ahead.

D


----------



## Patch

Dim your lights!!!

S


----------



## Kaila

Show me how.

W


----------



## Patch

Will you listen?

N


----------



## Sparky

Need more proof.. 

F


----------



## Kaila

Frisky young pup.

P


----------



## Tish

Puppies are cute

E


----------



## Kaila

Everyone's best friend.

D


----------



## Lavinia

Don't get dirty.

Y


----------



## Tish

You said it

T


----------



## Kaila

Taking a bath.

H


----------



## Patch

Hunger setting in.

N


----------



## Lavinia

Not much happening.

G


----------



## Tish

Great, Nap Time

E


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Everyone, buddy up!

P


----------



## Patch

Pick your poison.

N


----------



## Kaila

Never decide carelessly!

Y


----------



## Patch

You tell 'em!!!

M


----------



## Gemma

Might have to!

O


----------



## Lavinia

Or risk banishment.

T


----------



## Ken N Tx

The word game 

E


----------



## Sparky

Expect more answers...

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Send it back!

K*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Kick it high

H


----------



## Tish

Having a problem

M


----------



## Ken N Tx

My main woman

N


----------



## Kaila

Nasty head cold.

D


----------



## Gemma

Decongestant might help.

P


----------



## Kaila

Pepto Bismal *didn't!     

T*


----------



## Patch

Take some laxative!  (You'll be afraid to sneeze!!)


E


----------



## Sparky

Ex-lax for everyone...

E


----------



## Tish

Even for me?

E


----------



## Kaila

Tish said:


> Even for me?
> 
> E


*Even for you!  

U*


----------



## Patch

Unpack the Depends!!!!!!

S


----------



## Kaila

Solve some riddles.

S


----------



## Patch

Stretching the truth.

H


----------



## Kaila

His case proven?

N


----------



## Lavinia

No bills due.

E


----------



## Pink Biz

Energy costs high.

H


----------



## JustBonee

Hold the line.

E


----------



## Gemma

End the insanity.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yelling rarely helps.

S


----------



## Sparky

Something needs doing...

G


----------



## Kaila

GO do it!  

T


----------



## Tish

Thinking about it

T


----------



## Kaila

Too late now!  

W


----------



## Gemma

Wait until Friday.

Y


----------



## Patch

You are procrastinating!

G


----------



## Kaila

Going next week!

K


----------



## Lavinia

Knit a scarf.

F


----------



## Ken N Tx

Fire at will

G


----------



## JustBonee

L ...  Live  in  moment.

T


----------



## Sparky

That's too soon...

N


----------



## Ken N Tx

Not there yet

O


----------



## Tish

Over anxious here 

E


----------



## Kaila

Enthusiasm _usually_ welcomed. 

D


----------



## Pink Biz

Do something fun.

N


----------



## Sparky

Need an idea.. 

A


----------



## Tish

Are we ready?

Y


----------



## tinytn

You go first!! ^^^

T


----------



## Sparky

That's settled then... 

N


----------



## Tish

No, it's not.


----------



## tinytn

Why not , not?


----------



## Kaila

Too cold tonight?

T


----------



## tinytn

Turn up the heat,,

T


----------



## JustBonee

Turn it down. 

N


----------



## Sparky

Need a blanket...

T


----------



## tinytn

Take mine then,,  

N


----------



## Tish

No, take mine


----------



## JustBonee

Everyone comfortable now  ....

W


----------



## Citygirl

*We will manage!

E*


----------



## Sparky

Eclairs might help...

P


----------



## JustBonee

Pack  a punch.

H


----------



## Tish

Hiding from you

U


----------



## JustBonee

Under  the  table ?  ....  . 

E


----------



## tinytn

Eating something good ? 

D


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Dare I say?

Y


----------



## Sparky

Yogurt,.. not that...

T


----------



## Tish

Treats are good


D


----------



## tinytn

Dog Treats too?

O


----------



## Kaila

Orange cranberry muffin?

N


----------



## tinytn

Now your talkin'

N


----------



## Lavinia

Not for me.

E


----------



## Sparky

Everything seems OK..

K


----------



## Kaila

Kindly offer help?

P


----------



## JustBonee

Please raise proposal

L


----------



## Kaila

We Only use the last letter, on this thread, I think, @JustBonee


----------



## tinytn

Now that something i would do ,,,  its ok Bonee,,
Please come back and play with us..

*P*lay this gam*e*,,

*E*


----------



## Tish

Every single day

Y


----------



## tinytn

You here yet?

T


----------



## Patch

Trouble is brewing!

G


----------



## Kaila

Go Find @JustBonee  ! 

E


----------



## Patch

Escaped into Neverland.

D


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Don't we all?

L


----------



## JustBonee

Looks like Winter.

R


----------



## Sparky

Remember it now...

W


----------



## JustBonee

Wait  for more

E


----------



## Kaila

(_Love your new avatar, _@JustBonee  !)


----------



## Kaila

Every forecast changes.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Sun, then Snow.

W


----------



## Citygirl

*Was there then!

N*


----------



## Tish

No, can't remember.

R


----------



## Kaila

Right before weekend?

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't ask me ! 

E


----------



## Kaila

Ever traveled backwards?  

S


----------



## Lavinia

Should be careful.

L


----------



## Patch

Laughing backwards now!!!

W


----------



## Sparky

Where to start... 

T


----------



## tinytn

Try going South..

H


----------



## Tish

Haven't got map

P


----------



## tinytn

Put in GPS

S


----------



## Patch

GPS is broken!

N


----------



## Sparky

S

Something's not right...

T


----------



## Farrah Nuff

That's for sure!

E


----------



## Tish

Elevate us, please

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone stay calm! 

M


----------



## Patch

Maybe call Santa??

A


----------



## tinytn

Answer the  Phone! 

E


----------



## JustBonee

Eat one's  words.

S


----------



## tinytn

Seem kinda  Salty

Y


----------



## Tish

Yuk, no thanks

S


----------



## Gemma

Savor the moment

T


----------



## tinytn

Time to relax !

X   <


----------



## Kaila

tinytn said:


> Time to relax !
> 
> X   <


Xasperting word letter!  

R


----------



## Patch

Remedy the situation!!

N


----------



## tinytn

No one's  here??? 

E


----------



## Lavinia

Everyone is busy,

Y


----------



## Patch

Yuletide responsibilities exist!

T


----------



## Sparky

That's a problem...

M


----------



## JustBonee

Make  a pitch.

H


----------



## tinytn

Have some fun!

N


----------



## Citygirl

*No, not now.

W*


----------



## JustBonee

Why not now?

W


----------



## Tish

Wait a sec.

C


----------



## Patch

Chasing my tail!

L


----------



## tinytn

Long tailed cat?

T


----------



## RadishRose

Taste it now.

W


----------



## Citygirl

*We all went!

T*


----------



## Sparky

That seems odd...

D


----------



## tinytn

Did sound odd ...  

D


----------



## Tish

Don't do odd

D


----------



## Patch

Don't get even!

N


----------



## tinytn

No, we'll wait !

T


----------



## Gemma

Tell me why.

Y


----------



## Lavinia

You already know.

W


----------



## tinytn

Already know what?

T


----------



## Sparky

That's a secret...

T


----------



## Tish

True, Shh.. everyone.

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone is silent !!

T


----------



## Patch

Talking by signing.

G


----------



## tinytn

Got any more signs?  

S


----------



## Kaila

Shorten Sign post.

T


----------



## tinytn

Too tall , yes?

S


----------



## Patch

Stand on stilts!

S


----------



## Sparky

Some giraffes do.. 

O


----------



## Kaila

Okay, Both then!  

N


----------



## tinytn

Nice idea's eh??

H


----------



## Tish

Here we go...

O


----------



## tinytn

Ok, everyone ready ?  

Y


----------



## Citygirl

*Yes, We're Ready!

Y*


----------



## tinytn

Yolanda's not here ?   

E


----------



## Kaila

Eating with friend.

D


----------



## tinytn

DInner time already?  

D


----------



## Kaila

Yes, surely is!

S


----------



## Sparky

Spinach time again...

N


----------



## Kaila

*Not again, today?!!!

Y*


----------



## Tish

You're kidding me.


----------



## JustBonee

Evening  is coming.

G


----------



## tinytn

Going home now..

W


----------



## Citygirl

*Wait For Me!

E*


----------



## Kaila

Eleven minutes left.

T


----------



## tinytn

Two minutes left,,!

T


----------



## Jace

To be sure! 

E


----------



## tinytn

Every Second counts!!

S


----------



## Kaila

Simplify the plan!

N


----------



## Jace

Nothing to it!

T


----------



## Sparky

There's no charge...

E


----------



## Jace

Enough said then! 

N


----------



## Citygirl

*Not right now!

W*


----------



## Tish

Wait one second

D


----------



## Jace

Don't do it! 

T


----------



## tinytn

Take a deep Breath !

H


----------



## Jace

Hold a minute.

I


----------



## Lavinia

Eternity starts now.

W


----------



## Gemma

Weekend's finally here.

E


----------



## Sparky

Elves are working

G


----------



## Patch

Grandma is asleep!

P


----------



## tinytn

Please be quiet,,

T


----------



## Jace

To be sure 


E


----------



## tinytn

Elve's are everywher*e*!

*E*


----------



## Tish

Elves are sly

Y


----------



## Jace

Yes, they are! 

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone will agree.

E


----------



## Jace

Enough said then 

N


----------



## tinytn

Now well said

D


----------



## Jace

Didn't know that

T


----------



## Sparky

There's always something

G


----------



## Gemma

Going hiking today

Y


----------



## Jace

Yippee ki yaah 

H


----------



## Tish

Hold your horses


----------



## tinytn

*S*omeone had forgotten,, to drop her last letter ^ 

R


----------



## Jace

Really, too bad 

D


----------



## Patch

Darn the luck!!

K


----------



## Jace

Kiss it goodbye 

E


----------



## Patch

Everything just exploded!

D


----------



## Kaila

Donut Hole missing! 


G


----------



## tinytn

Really?? Not again !!


----------



## Jace

Noted, as stated 

D


----------



## tinytn

Dated as Data?

A


----------



## Jace

Almost never is 

S


----------



## tinytn

Sometimes can though..

H


----------



## Jace

Hasn't happened yet 

T


----------



## tinytn

Time will tell

L


----------



## Jace

Let's see it 

T


----------



## tinytn

Tomorrow maybe see..

E


----------



## Lavinia

Empty plates waiting.

G


----------



## tinytn

Guest are arriving!

G


----------



## Jace

Get going, then 

N


----------



## Sparky

Need more room...

M


----------



## Jace

Make do, then

N


----------



## Tish

Not right now

W


----------



## Jace

Which will do 

O


----------



## Farrah Nuff

OMG, they're here!

E


----------



## Jace

Everyone, be seated 

D


----------



## Pink Biz

Derrières, get down!

N


----------



## Jace

Nice goin', sister 

R


----------



## tinytn

Ready tobe Seated

D


----------



## Jace

Doin' just that 

T


----------



## tinytn

Thats all now ?

W


----------



## Jace

Whàtever will be 

E


----------



## tinytn

End of Story? 

Y


----------



## Jace

Yes, seems so 

O


----------



## tinytn

So now what??


----------



## Lavinia

Time for consultation.

N


----------



## Jace

Now's the time 

E


----------



## Citygirl

*Eat your food!

D*


----------



## Sparky

Don't want squid...

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't blame you!  

U


----------



## Tish

Unnerving situation here

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone , please eat..

T


----------



## Sparky

There's no cakes..

S


----------



## tinytn

Someone ate them !!


----------



## Tish

It wasn't me.


----------



## Gemma

E

Eddie ate them! 

M


----------



## tinytn

Mad Man Eddie? 

E


----------



## JustBonee

Every  which  way.

Y


----------



## Tish

You go first

T


----------



## JustBonee

Time   warp propels.

S


----------



## tinytn

Say that again ?   

N


----------



## Tish

Not going to

O


----------



## JustBonee

Open  the door.

R


----------



## Tish

Right now please

E


----------



## tinytn

Please , you first..!


----------



## Tish

Tim beat me

E


----------



## JustBonee

Enter  the building.

G


----------



## tinytn

Go Enter .slowly !


----------



## Gemma

You go first!

T


----------



## JustBonee

Try something new.

W


----------



## tinytn

Wait , whats new?

W


----------



## Patch

Waiting to see!

E


----------



## Tish

Everyone be quiet

T


----------



## Patch

Trouble is brewing!!!

G


----------



## tinytn

Getting scared now,,

W


----------



## Lavinia

Weigh your options.

S


----------



## Sparky

Stop and think... 

K


----------



## JustBonee

(o)K .. then what? 


T


----------



## Tish

Kick it down

N


----------



## tinytn

Nail it down

N


----------



## Lavinia

Nifty work needed.

D


----------



## tinytn

Dial  222 3030

O


----------



## Sparky

Or send pigeon... 

N


----------



## tinytn

Nine pigeons needed !

D


----------



## Tish

Really? Only nine


----------



## tinytn

*E*asy does i*t*,,

*T*


----------



## Lavinia

Think carefully first.

T


----------



## tinytn

Take two Pigeons

S


----------



## Citygirl

*Send it back!*


----------



## Sparky

Keep for Later...

R


----------



## Tish

Remember it's place

E


----------



## tinytn

Everyone, here now?

W


----------



## Lavinia

Words fail me.

E


----------



## tinytn

Eat you Wheaties.

S


----------



## JustBonee

Something is up.

P


----------



## Sparky

Pie in sky... 

Y


----------



## tinytn

You like  pie?

E


----------



## Tish

Everyone like it

T


----------



## tinytn

Take some Home !

E


----------



## Kaila

Eat out often? 

N


----------



## JustBonee

No, not recently.

Y


----------



## Kaila

You once did?

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't do it!

E


----------



## Kaila

T

Tell me why.  

Y


----------



## tinytn

You know why.

Y


----------



## Kaila

Yes, I do!  

O


----------



## tinytn

Oh yes, indeed!


----------



## Patch

Don't argue, then!!

N


----------



## Tish

Not This Again

N


----------



## Sparky

No more rules... 

S


----------



## Tish

Summer is here

E


----------



## Gemma

Except in Pennsylvania. 

A


----------



## Citygirl

*All are here!

E*


----------



## tinytn

Everyone accounted for??

R


----------



## Sparky

Recount is needed...

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't ask me!!

E


----------



## Tish

Edna knows it

T


----------



## Gemma

Ted does too!

O


----------



## Kaila

Opposites attract, truly? 

Y


----------



## Pink Biz

You betcha, Toots!

S


----------



## tinytn

^^^Say that again!

N


----------



## Kaila

No, once enough! 

H


----------



## Sparky

Have another go...

O


----------



## Kaila

Oh, must I?  

I


----------



## tinytn

I guess so...     

O


----------



## Kaila

Oh, you would!   

D


----------



## tinytn

Don't Tempt me!   

E


----------



## Tish

Even with chocolate?

E


----------



## JustBonee

Eat  your veggies.

S


----------



## Sparky

Strained spinach soup...  

P


----------



## Tish

Popeye wont object

T


----------

